# Destiny's Tears- First Interlude



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Here begins the next section of Destiny's Tears, continuing from the Prologue.  First post coming soon!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe feels loving arms around her...and she hears the echoes of gentle whispers...is it a dream?  No.  It can't be...But she's not quite awake yet.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[SBlock]* Molpe moans softly and smiles at the tenderly loving touch, though the bed felt like nothing she had slept on at home Molpe’s sleepy mind wondered, almost hoped, that one of her sisters had decided to wake her up in a truly loving manner and cause of this it was still sometime before she opened her eyes...  In fact she spoke before she did open her eyes. *

“Tifalia, is that you, my darling sister…?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, sister, its me Karya," came the answer in melodic Seelie, spoken with an accenting that, combined with the feeling of ample curves pressed against her, left little doubt that the speaker is a Nymph, "We haven't met, but I've heard so much about you that I've been looking forward to it for weeks!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“You have?” Molpe asked in curious confusion her eyes flutter open to see this ‘Karya’ and to make sure she was truly one of her sisters. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe's eyes flutter open, they settle on Karya, who has her arms around Molpe in a warm hug.  The other woman is clearly a Nymph, the ears, the way she carries herself, and the aura of beauty around her gave it away for sure.  With rich, creamy brown hair and green eyes, Karya is a Dryad, and a chestnut-tree Dryad at that.*

"Oh, Molpe," Karya says, her voice filled with gentle compassion, "Let me take you out of this place!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe manages to give Karya the typical Amaranthian greeting of a caste kiss before she truly remembers where she is which causes her joyous smile to dissipate into hard pouty scowl. * 

“Oh, sister!  They will not let me leave without casting a spell on me!  I’m to stand trial for a robbery and murders that I didn’t comment!  It’s so dreadful!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Shhh....banish the thought, my wonderful and very unfortunate sister.  There will be no spells or trials, Sister.  The two of us are leaving right now to go see Zarina and get you freshened up at the Mystic Springs for your speech.  Doesn't that sound wonderfu right nowl, Sister?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh most wonderful!”  Molpe pronounced in elation as she pounced on and hugged her sister so fiercely that they both almost tumbled to the ground, “Oh sister!  What did you do!  How did you convince them to set me free?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya giggles as Molpe's frown turns into a smile, and she giggles more as her Limnad sister shows her enthusiasm, nearly knocking them both over to the ground.*

"Oh, it was easy Sister!  Do you want the complicated explanation that explains the laws in case you need to use it later, or should I just say I asked them really nicely?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe giggles along with Karya before looking around at her surroundings with a sense finality. *

“You can explain in detail on are way to Zarina's,”  Molpe says standing up and pulling her sister up with her in her enthusiasm, “I want to get far away from this room, this building, and I want to so you my appreciation for all you have done!”

* Not giving Karya a chance to reply Molpe leans in and kisses her fully as she wraps her arms around the dryad’s body… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]

"Mmph," Karya begins, muffled by Molpe's kiss as she is about to reply.

*Her passion awakened, Karya wraps her arms around Molpe as well, and returns the full kiss warmly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe teasingly finishes the kiss and grins broadly as she pulls away from her sister. *

“Come, sister, we will finish this properly at Zarina's, besides it will be funnier in the water and maybe Sister Zarina will be as kind to join us.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, Sister.  Shall we leave now then?"

*She opens the door gently and motions for Molpe to exit.*

"After you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh thank you, sister,”  Molpe beamed a smile as she passed through the door with a watchful eye on her sister, she wasn’t sure how playful her newly discovered sister was. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It was my pleasure, Sister, " Karya replies with a smile, "To be able to bring so much joy to you makes me very happy."

*Karya walks up behind Molpe and gives her a playful hug from behind before, twirling Molpe around in her arms to give her a kiss and then moving in front, still holding her arm around Molpe's waist*

"Here, let me show you the way out!" Karya requests with a kind smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh! Please do, sister!”  Molpe says with huge grin, one of her hands slide down and around the dryad while the other slides down over Karya’s hand ‘holding’ it in an affectionately manner, as she curiously asks her sister a question, “you spoke that you knew of me for some weeks, sister, do you mind me asking how this is possible?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, let's go!" Karya replies with a big smile for Molpe, as she leads Molpe quickly out of the building and into the street, turning towards the Festive Ward, as she replies to Molpe's question, "Oh, its simple really, my curious sister:  Majesty Tifalia had a message sent here as soon as she knew you were coming that reached me before your ship did.  She told me that you were the nicest, sweetest, kindest, most wonderful sister ever, and then she asked me if I would please take special care of you when I met you at the convocation, and I promised that I would."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh wow!  Have you meet, my true sister, before, Karya?”  Molpe said with a grin and a lot of blushing, it felt good to hear from Tifalia even if it was through a third party. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya smiles and giggles at Molpe's blushing.*

"Nope, I've only received that message from her--never seen her in person."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“She’s very pretty, sister, and even nicer and sweeter than me,” Molpe says humbly before looking curious at the dryad, “if she contacted you to tell you I was coming does that mean you always stay upon Eldiz?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Awww, you both said that about each other--that's so sweet!" Karya giggles, then replies to Molpe's question, "Yes, that's right.  I'm the High Ambassador from Amaranthia to Eldiz, or some such big thing with lots of words--it just means that I work in the Amaranthian Embassy right here in the Clerk's Ward."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh! wow,”  Molpe was clearly in awe about Karya’s status and also embarrassed cause she hadn’t remembered to go to the embassy, “does that mean I should call you Ambassador Karya instead of sister?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No silly!" Karya replies with a laugh, gently tickling Molpe as she giggles, "I like Sister much better.  Ambassador Karya is what stodgy people I don't really know very well call me...Besides, I'm surprised that someone who could call the Princess Ascendant 'True Sister' would be impressed at all with a mere ambassador."

*Karya winks at Molpe and gives her a hug.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, to be honest, _sister_,” Molpe returns the hug and offers her own wink while she emphasizes the word sister, “Tifalia, was my true sister before I knew she was a princess, ‘and heir to all that is,’” she closed her eyes as she imitated and quoted someone she didn’t really like but she shook her head and continued with other thoughts, “but theirs nothing wrong with just being an ambassador, sister, you help lost our troubled Amaranthian, like myself, all day and that would seem to be very rewarding!  Or so I would imagine it was your of your ambassador duties that helped me just now…  or was it something else?  You did mention about laws also…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see.  How interesting," Karya smiles as Molpe tells her about how she met Tifalia, "As for my job as an ambassador, that's not _quite_ what I do.  It was a few things together that brought me to you--I went to look for you because some people, myself included, were getting antsy when you didn't show up for the opening ceremonies.  I'd have never thought to look in jail in a million years, but I met a sad-looking guard named Mercy who came looking for me to tell me that one of my sisters was in prison and asking if there was anything I could do to help her get out.  When I figured out it was you, I went there right away and got you freed lickity split!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s okay, sister, I never would have thought I would be in their in a million years either,” Molpe replied understandingly slightly sad again, “just how long was I in jail and what made them free me, anyhow?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You were only in there for four or five hours, Sister.  As for getting you out, they were going to let you out soon anyway when they figured out you were innocent, but they needed to hold you there to wait for a trial, right?  So I just let them know that there was no need for a trial because they couldn't prosecute you either way--you probably don't know this, but your True Sister had you listed as an official royal diplomat from Amaranthia, which means you have full Diplomatic Immunity.  That is to say, even if you _did_ commit the crimes, which I'm sure you didn't, there's nothing they could do about it without provoking an incident with Amaranthia, and with the royals at that."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody yawns as Amity's gentle little chime indicates that she has slept for a full eight hours.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: If you want to steal some more or do something else while the others are asleep, post it in the other thread--I'm going to ask BS not to lock it yet til I hear from you, k?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, wow, no I didn’t know, that sister,”  Molpe says with a small thoughtful grin, “my true sister truly is wise isn’t she, Karya?”

“I wish I was that wise,”  she gives a small pout, “I cannot believe I’ve missed the opening ceremonies.  I am sorry, I really hate to disappoint but I fear that I have.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe (Just as Keia predicted ):
[SBLOCK]
*The tired Jewel-hunters awaken langourously, early in the afternoon.*  

*First awake are Zykovian, feeling much of his tension melted away by the massage chair, though it is admittedly inferior to Molpe.  He notices that the copper-haired girl is already awake, having given no signs of sleeping at all.  Maybe all that time spent knocked out from all the pretty colours gave her a jump-start.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*Zykovian looked around, somewhat startled not to be sleeping in his own flat.  He glanced down at his clothes and sighed.*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]_'Figures, I've got three days left on my flat and I don't even take advantage of it,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'And I need to get a bath and a change of clothes . . . .'_[/sblock]
*Seeing the copper-haired woman awake, Zykovian glanced at his bow and sat up in the chair.* "Good morning, miss," Zykovian said quietly in Eldish, not wanting to awaken the others.  "I trust you slept well?"  

*Zykovian looked around for Glamour.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"She is a very wise woman," Karya nods, "And despite the whispers I hear that say that she needs to learn more responsibility, I think she will make a fine queen some day."

"You haven't disappointed anyone, Sister--fear not.  We were a little worried because we care about you, but certainly no one was disappointed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but Molpe and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired woman blinks once, and responds simply in High Praetorian, the first words that she has spoken since yesterday:*
[SBLOCK]
"I do not sleep."
[/SBLOCK]

*Glamour is nowhere to be seen.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All but Molpe and Melody:[SBLOCK]*In High Praetorian*[SBLOCK]







			
				Copper said:
			
		

> "I do not sleep."



 "Really?!? I wouldn't have guessed.  I don't think we've been formally introduced . . . I am Zykovian T'Erilan,"   Zykovian said quietly with only the slightest hint of sarcasm on the first part.[/SBLOCK]*Standing from the chair, Zykovian stretched, cracking his neck from side to side.  Grabbing his bow, he slung it over his shoulder with practiced ease.  Finally, he patted himself down, making certain everything was there and nothing was added.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“She would, and she will,”  Molpe says with a small unhappy smile at Karya’s comments about Tifalia becoming the queen as she tries to change the subject, “how did the opening ceremonies go?  Did I miss anything and what’s going on at the convention right now?”   [/SBlock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel awakens at the sound of the conversation between Zykovian and the Copper-haired woman. He carefully stands, making sure not to disturb Erila at his side, or Mhrazhar at his feet. Nodding a greeting to Zykovian, he goes into a corner and stretches, making sure that his wounds are healing properly.

He then transforms into his natural, dragon-like form, and taps into the lifeforce of Kanath, as well as Arris, to obtain his new spells, changing some of the ones that he had prepared the day before, as well as obtaining a number that he has never had access to previously.

Once his meditation is complete, Abdiel will transform back to his humanoid shape, and wake the rest of the party.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
I can't tell you for sure if you still have everything because Fedowin isn't done yet from the other thread .  For now, we'll assume that you do.
[/SBLOCK] 

*The copper-haired girl replies calmly in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"It does not mean that I cannot be rendered unconscious via hostile magics," she says with a small hint of irony, "Greetings Sir Zykovian, I am One Zero Eight R Five Two Seven...Your Praetorian Warbow is quite beautiful, and you use it like a true Praetor.  Or, at least, there appears to be a ninety-five percent correlation between your style of archery and that of someone Praetorian-trained."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP 28/30*

ABMM[sblock]*As Abdiel rouses Mhrazhar opens his eyes and looks carefully around for any signs of danger. He looks over to Abdiel and Eri to make sure that they are alright and everyone is basically accounted for (Except for Glamour, Melody and Molpe??). The Mojiin uncoils himself from his sleeping postition next to the _sisters_ and changes back to his humanoid form. 
Mhrazhar speaks quietly to Abdiel*

[Mojiin][sblock]"Is there now a reason to be going to this convocation? We should find the first ship back to Arris. This planet is nothing more than a den of vipers and we are waiting to be bitten! If we stay here with the Crazen it very likely to be stolen again. How many times will we have to lose it before we leave? Any investigations as to who and why do not really matter right now. That can be saved for after we return it back to Arris.

Keep this Sister."[/sblock]*Mhrazhar carefully hands the Crazan Arris to Abdiel for her to keep.*

The Mojiin raises a quizzical eye as Zykovian and the copper haired girl converse.

Rystil[sblock][OOC: Detect Corruption on everyone and every thing. Looking forward to the 4rth round even though I will most likely not detect anything.    Gotta try out the new digs!!!  }[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Nothing big.  Discovery went on for a while about how wonderful of an opportunity this is and how exploration can help you see new places, learn new things, make new friends, and find new love.  Then there have been a few seminars and showcases, but mostly people have been mingling at the brunch buffet."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Aye, everyone accounted for but Molpe, Melody, and Glamour.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“Whose Discovery?”  Molpe says curiously as she gives Karya a tender squeeze, “I don’t mind mingling if you would rather go to the brunch, sister, but I will have to pass on the food until after I give my speech.  I hope you understand, sister, but if possible I want to leave nothing to chance.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar completes his Detection, but he finds no Taint in the area...at least for now*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]


> Whose Discovery?



"Discovery is a Planeswalker who is one of the people in charge of the whole thing.  He's one of the people who asked me to look for you."


> I don’t mind mingling if you would rather go to the brunch, sister, but I will have to pass on the food until after I give my speech. I hope you understand, sister, but if possible I want to leave nothing to chance.



"Oh, no, I wouldn't even think of it.  I heard you wanted to go to the Mystic Springs Bathhouse, so that is where we shall go--and we'll stay there until you feel all better, and that's that!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well that was very nice of him,” Molpe says with a small grin before she hugs the dryad and squeezes her hand reassuringly, “Karya, I appreciate it but I do feel better.  I will admit I wasn’t having a good time being arrested in all but all of my unhappiness left me when you woke and hugged me.  I am fine now, sister, I truly am but like any Naiad I do always look forward to my next swim…  and to seeing my sister Zarina.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Then its settled!" Karya says with a big smile as she hugs Molpe back, "We'll go see Zarina and then head to the convocation later today."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]Molpe replied with a grin that made it apparent that she was happy indeed, “Yes, we shall sister!”  

She walked slightly, and in her sister’s arms, for a few before turning back to his sister curious about something else once again, “Sister, how long have you been here on Eldiz?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mojiin[sblock]"Is there now a reason to be going to this convocation? We should find the first ship back to Arris. This planet is nothing more than a den of vipers and we are waiting to be bitten! If we stay here with the Crazen it very likely to be stolen again. How many times will we have to lose it before we leave? Any investigations as to who and why do not really matter right now. That can be saved for after we return it back to Arris.
> 
> Keep this Sister."[/sblock]*Mhrazhar carefully hands the Crazan Arris to Abdiel for her to keep.*




Abdiel takes the Crazan Arris and places it into one of his pouches. He ponders Mhrazhar's question, and replies in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Thank you for the Crazan Arris, I will take good care of it. I believe that going to the convocation may be our best way to find a way off of this planet, and back to Arris. The convocation is looking to establish a company of space travellers. I believe that it will be very interesting - and could very well be our best means of getting to Arris."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel looks around the room, and notices the angle of sunlight coming into the room. He [speaks to Zykovian, interrupting his conversation with the copper-haired woman, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Zykovian, we should leave for the convocation right away, I believe that we are already late. I do not know how long it will last, but I would not want to miss it. We can get some food along the way."[/SBLOCK]
He then moves towards Erila, and carefully wakes her up, whispering to her, in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"Erila, wake up. It is time for us to leave."[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe:[SBLOCK]*High Praetorian:*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "It does not mean that I cannot be rendered unconscious via hostile magics," she says with a small hint of irony, "Greetings Sir Zykovian, I am One Zero Eight R Five Two Seven...Your Praetorian Warbow is quite beautiful, and you use it like a true Praetor.  Or, at least, there appears to be a ninety-five percent correlation between your style of archery and that of someone Praetorian-trained."



"Your analysis is indeed accurate, One Zero Eight," Zykovian replied.  "How did you come to be on Kanath, if I may ask? Also, is there another appellation you are comfortable with, One Zero Eight?"[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian gave the head-nod acknowledgement to both Abdiel and Mhrazhar when they awoke.  He moved to the doorway of the room to glance into the halls.  Zykovian needed to return to his flats to prepare his arcane knowledge for the day . . . well, the rest of it anyway.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbMM[sblock]Mhrazhar nods to Abdiel, and then watches as everyone stirs and prepares for morning (afternoon) and to attend the convocation. He keeps a careful eye on Zykovian and the copper-haired girl's coversation.

[Mojiin][sblock]"And what of Vhrys and Molpe?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*in Seelie*[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "Zykovian, we should leave for the convocation right away, I believe that we are already late. I do not know how long it will last, but I would not want to miss it. We can get some food along the way."



 "Indeed, we should Abdiel - but I want everyone ready and fully prepared for heading out," Zykovian cautioned.  "Who knows what's going on out there right now . . . too much time has passed." [/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"How long?  Hmm....it has been a long time--must have been somewhere around twenty years, right when the Dolathi first made themselves known to Amaranthia."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody gets up for her morning routine, which includes cleaning/washing, preparing her spells and figuring out what to wear mostly. Well, and breakfast won't be too bad either.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Erila gives a big yawn and awakens, saying in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Good morning Abdiel!  How was your rest?  I'm still a bit tired thanks to all that magic Alire was throwing around yesterday..."
[/SBLOCK]
*She stretches up and stands, looking around.*

*The copper-haired girl replies to Zykovian in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I have been called 'Slave' , 'Whore' , and 'Wench' , among other names by my former owner and his associates, as well as 'Sister' by Miss Erila, which is one of my favourites, along with the name 'Eleutheria' , meaning 'Freedom' , which I was given by my former other favourite person, Miss Myrrhine--she is the Nymph whom you punctured through the throat, causing her to choke on her own blood and slowly asphyxiate...she always treated me as if I was the same...It caused a warm feeling I cannot place, but now that she is dead, it feels cold.  In any case, my original name is the easiest to remember, but you can use another if you wish.  As for how I reached this place, I came to this planet with my former owner, but he died.  Then, Miss Erila purchased me from his wife, who never really liked me anyway due to intimacy that was required of me by my master I would imagine, though I always attempted to be appropriately servile, and she couldn't even be bothered to come here to scrap me like she intended, more than happy to sell me off."  
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*As Melody finishes up her preparations, Amity comes into her room with a smile and a tray of sweet-smelling pancakes and fruit, with some syrup on the side and a glass of fruit juice.*

"Are you awake yet, sleepy-head?  Oh, good!  I think you just missed the brunch buffet at the convocation, so I made you a little something myself.  Hope you like it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*High Praetorian:*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "I have been called 'Slave' , 'Whore' , and 'Wench' , among other names by my former owner and his associates, as well as 'Sister' by Miss Erila, which is one of my favourites, along with the name 'Eleutheria' , meaning 'Freedom' , which I was given by my former other favourite person, Miss Myrrhine--she is the Nymph whom you punctured through the throat, causing her to choke on her own blood and slowly asphyxiate...she always treated me as if I was the same...It caused a warm feeling I cannot place, but now that she is dead, it feels cold.  In any case, my original name is the easiest to remember, but you can use another if you wish.  As for how I reached this place, I came to this planet with my former owner, but he died.  Then, Miss Erila purchased me from his wife, who never really liked me anyway due to intimacy that was required of me by my master I would imagine, though I always attempted to be appropriately servile, and she couldn't even be bothered to come here to scrap me like she intended, more than happy to sell me off."



 *Zykovian paused for a moment, absorbing what she had said, the commented, "I will call you whatever you wish for me to, I would not take a name for you that had special meaning if you did not want it."*Zykovian looked distressed for a few moments, then added, "I am sorry for your loss of Miss Myrrhine . . . I can only offer that was attacked and defended myself the only way I knew how.  Praetorian training is efficient, that way."[/SBLOCK] [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"And what of Vhrys and Molpe?"[/SBLOCK]



Abdiel replies in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I am sure that will join us at the convocation. Molpe has a speech to give, and Vhris seemed very interested by the whole proceedings. I am sure that we will run into each other there."[/SBLOCK]
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *in Seelie*[SBLOCK] "Indeed, we should Abdiel - but I want everyone ready and fully prepared for heading out," Zykovian cautioned.  "Who knows what's going on out there right now . . . too much time has passed."[/SBLOCK]



Abdiel replies in Seelie[SBLOCK]"That makes sense. I am ready to leave at any time."[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:[SBLOCK]How many hit points did Abdiel have after the last round of healing?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Erila gives a big yawn and awakens, saying in Mojiin:*
> [SBLOCK]"Good morning Abdiel!  How was your rest?  I'm still a bit tired thanks to all that magic Alire was throwing around yesterday..."[/SBLOCK]
> *She stretches up and stands, looking around.*




Abdiel replies in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I slept very well. I am sure that it was the presence of the Crazan Arris, and you as well of course, that allowed to sleep so soundly. I am fully refreshed, if a little hungry."[/SBLoCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel tries to follow the conversation between Zykovian and the Copper-haired girl, with no success. Abdiel finally turns towards Mhrazhar, and asks, in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"What are they talking about? We have not heard her talk until this morning. She seems strange somehow."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“Really?”  Molpe was shocked that it had been so long, “how do you do it, Karya?  It’s just so,” Molpe paused looking for a nicer word but finding none she finished her thought with a small shrug of her elegant shoulders, “depressing here.”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl shrugs her shoulders and replies in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I do not care which name you choose to give me.  I know who I am.  As for your training, I would agree that it is efficient, though it appeared to be operating at only forty-percent of potential efficiency.  Despite being unable to process thought, my photo-receptors are one-hundred percent functional while unconscious, and I can store their readings in visual memory to parse later."
[/SBLOCK]

*Erila replies to Abdiel in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"I am glad, Abdiel.  Truly, I am...as for me, I could not sleep well because of the pain Alire caused you and the deaths of my gentle sisters, so I had to have Alire sleep for me and bear the pain of their losses..."
[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...it wasn't many--Molpe only healed Abdiel until he was at single-digit, barely conscious.  I'll have Erila heal everyone soon though 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, not really.  Its a lovely place, really, in many ways.  The people here are all so...I don't know...alive...always in motion, constantly changing and shifting and swirling around.  It is quite invigorating.  Admittedly, many of them do not have the passion of Amaranthia in their hearts, but there are kind and beautiful people who deserve to learn of love and passion, and I can bring it to them here, whereas on Amaranthia, everyone has it already...have you met anyone like that while you've been here?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, yes I have meet someone like that but even then she’s consumed by a need for currency?  I think that is what they call it and they let people suffer who do not have this currency…  While most of Eldiz is bizarre yet interesting that is just sad and tragic.  Maybe I just don’t understand,” Molpe shakes her head at her own thoughts. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe:[SBLOCK]*High Praetorian:*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "I do not care which name you choose to give me.  I know who I am.  As for your training, I would agree that it is efficient, though it appeared to be operating at only forty-percent of potential efficiency.  Despite being unable to process thought, my photo-receptors are one-hundred percent functional while unconscious, and I can store their readings in visual memory to parse later."



"Forty percent, really?" Zykovian replied, wondering at the analysis and reasoning of the 40%.  "A buffer, so to speak, interesting . . . ."[/SBLOCK]

*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "I should swing by my flat for a few minutes, Abdiel, to better prepare . . . and change into some clothes that aren't stained with my own blood,"  Zykovian offered.  "Do you want to travel with me there?  OR should I meet you at the convocation?"[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbMM[sblock]Mhrazhar, fascinated and confused at the same time, turns to Abdiel and says:

[Mojiin][sblock]"It appears that the copper-haired girl is a automaton of sorts whose base name is One Zero Eight R Five Two Seven and has a very subserviant personality. She has been sold from master to master. Very strange - a sarcastic being not of her own freewill. She has been called the following names: Slave, Whore , Wench, Sister, and Eleutheria meaning Freedom by her favorite, Miss Myrrhine. Miss Myrrhine was, until recently, the nymph whose throat Zykovian cut. Eri is her current owner. She seems to be aware of feelings but not completely identify with them. A creature more of logic than emotion. Very strange. "[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Currency is one word for it," Karya nods, "And in itself, currency is not really a problem--its basically an idea that would make it so you could do a favour for one sister and then get a favour in exchange from a completely different sister.  The real issue is that life for other races cannot proceed without consuming resources continually, whereas we Nymphs are sustained by nature and our love and joy, and we do not consume anything unless we wish to do so.  Thus, since there are limited resources for them, they simply cannot engage in a system of infinite generosity, like we have in Amaranthia.  Many Nymphs are disgusted by this, and turn away from these people because of it, but it only makes me love them more because I know that they need my love more.  I will not fault you your opinion, because that is the way I thought at first too, and when I first got here, I wanted to go right back to Amaranthia, and I was crying and pouting and begging to leave...but then I realised how very selfish it was for me to retreat back to my one little corner of the universe where things are all pretty and perfect and let all these people who need my love wither away...The world outside of Amaranthia can be a place of love and beauty or a dark place of suffering...and the fact that it could also be dark makes it more special and wonderful when it is full of love than Amaranthia, where there is no other choice."

"I'm sorry, you probably don't want to hear my ramblings, but you just remind me so much of myself when I was younger..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]*The copper-haired girl nods to Zykovian.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *In S/E/HP*[sblock] "I should swing by my flat for a few minutes, Abdiel, to better prepare . . . and change into some clothes that aren't stained with my own blood,"  Zykovian offered.  "Do you want to travel with me there?  OR should I meet you at the convocation?"[/SBLOCK]



Abdiel responds in Seelie[SBLOCK]"I believe it would be wiser to travel in a pack. Strays tend to get picked off. While I do not know what a 'flat' is, we will follow you to yours so that you may change clothes."[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mojiin][sblock]"It appears that the copper-haired girl is a automaton of sorts whose base name is One Zero Eight R Five Two Seven and has a very subserviant personality. She has been sold from master to master. Very strange - a sarcastic being not of her own freewill. She has been called the following names: Slave, Whore , Wench, Sister, and Eleutheria meaning Freedom by her favorite, Miss Myrrhine. Miss Myrrhine was, until recently, the nymph whose throat Zykovian cut. Eri is her current owner. She seems to be aware of feelings but not completely identify with them. A creature more of logic than emotion. Very strange. "[/sblock]



Mojjin[SBLOCK]"An automaton? Interesting."[/SBLOCK][/sBLOCK]

Rystil:[SBLOCK]Abdiel will _detect unnatural_ to see if anything else here is not what it seems[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In S/E/HP (throughout)*
"A flat,"  Zykovian explained, "is a residence for a temporary time.  We can go now if everyone is healed up and ready for travel . . . is that the case?"

*Zykovian looked up and down the hall for Glamour, calling out occasionally.*

"Odd that our host isn't still here, or at least hasn't heard us,"  Zykovian pondered. "Anyone seen a note or something?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Thank you, that's exactly what I need now,”_ Melody says, flashing a big smile, as Amity presents her breakfast. _“I so needed the rest, my mind needs to focus on the tasks that lie ahead and which unfortunately will not allow me to be sleepy and tired. It was a long day, yesterday, and a rough one, as well. I'm just too kind sometimes, I think. If I had not gone with the two guys to help them on their search, my day would have been a lot more peaceful for sure. Can you imagine, that I got almost killed thrice in just one day!? A good amount of luck was needed to make it through all that without more grievious wounds. Oh, well, at least we all made it through in one piece.”_ Melody then goes on to tell Amity, as she had promised, what happened, but she will not mention the Crazan Arris, only say, that the Mojiin was looking for something important, and she will not go into too much detail generally. She will also ask, whether Amity, being quite knowledgeable in a lot of things, has any input in what happened. In the meantime, Melody finishes her breakfast, alternating a few bites with a few new turns and twists of her story. When she is finished, her eyes look at the innkeeper with a questioning look. _“I should probably hurry to get to the convocation now, right? It has already started a few hours ago, if I am not mistaken. Hope I didn't miss anything important. Say, do you like the dress I have chosen? Or do you think it is too much for the occasion? I'm not sure what is expected from the attendees.”_

Melody is dressed in translucent white silk with only an ivory-colored brassière underneath a tight-fitting, long-sleaved blouse, which leaves a small portion of her slim waist bare, about two to three inches wide, and then a daringly short skirt of matching ivory color with a loose-fitting, long skirt of the same translucent silk-cloth on top, that has a full-length slit along her right leg. Her feet are fitted in simple, but elegant black leather sandals, and wrapped loosely around her hips is a broad, white leather belt with a large silver buckle modeled into an angel with spread wings. As usual, she does not wear any make-up (she never does) and only very little jewelry, prefering to play up her natural beauty instead of drowning it in accessories. Her waist-long, dark hair cascades freely over her shoulders in slight waves and her green eyes sparkle with expectation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP 28/30*

AbMM[sblock][Mojiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"Glamour might be with Molpe at the convocation? We should leave this place quickly. We do not want to stay in one place for long. If the agents that work against us know anything about the Crazan or Molpe they will have Mojiin working for them and will know how and where to find us. They have used Molpe to bring the Crazan here. Let us go, and go now!"[/sblock]
*Mhrazhar nods concurrence and readies to leave.*[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Erila replies to Abdiel in Mojiin:*[SBLOCK]"I am glad, Abdiel.  Truly, I am...as for me, I could not sleep well because of the pain Alire caused you and the deaths of my gentle sisters, so I had to have Alire sleep for me and bear the pain of their losses..."[/SBLOCK]



To Erila, in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I am sorry for the loss of your sisters. It is a real shame that we were not able to identify each other sooner, we could have avoided a lot of unnecessary bloodshed. You will have to explain to me, at some point, how you can switch personalities, it is something that I still do not quite understand."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but the two ladies:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl nods affirmatively to Zykovian and speaks in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Lady Glamour has left a message with me.  She said, specifically, referring to myself as 'Sweetie' for an unknown reason:"

108's intonation changes to mimic Glamour's, "Listen sweetie, could you tell Zykovian that I finished resting and had to go to work?  If it helps, I checked the hairs, and all of them are actually Molpe's.  If you need anything, feel free to come to my store in the Merchant's Ward.  Oh, and have you seen my earrings?  They're pretty little things made of expensive Rhapsodian crystal.  I seem to have lost them some time last night during all the chaos.  Thanks!"  

*Her intonation returns to normal.*

"While the word thanks may have been directed at me or at you, I chose to relay it as if it was part of the message.  Her final sentence, 'Got all that?' , while ultimately unnecessary, was also certainly not a part of the message meant to be delivered to you, so I chose not to do so.  Let me know if you would prefer that I not make such deletions based on my own judgment in the future." 
[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*You do not detect anything unnatural in the area, which is somewhat odd.  Somehow, Arris has decided that the girl is natural.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

ABMM [SBLOCK]*High Praetorian*[sblock]







			
				108r257 said:
			
		

> " . . . Let me know if you would prefer that I not make such deletions based on my own judgment in the future."



"Why should you not have the same choice as anyone else.  I will leave that to your judgment . . . however I may ask for you to elaborate from time to time,"  Zykovian offered.  "In fact, would you be able to give that message in Seelie and Eldish to the others as well?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...Well, that's a very strange story...sounds scary, Melody!  I'm not sure I can think of anything really...my only advice would be rather specific based on the object for which you were searching, but it seems like you don't want to tell me about that, and I respect your privacy.  The convocation will continue for some time, so feel free to take as much time as you need...you look quite lovely in that, Melody--I think its perfect!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

All but M & M :
[SBLOCK]
*Erila nods sadly to Abdiel and replies in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"I wish so too, Abdiel.  Someone really mean wanted us to kill each other, and that makes me so sad...as for how I change, it is simple really--I am insane, so I have two personalities in my head at once.  You can think of me like any other lunatic."
[/SBLOCK]

*The copper-haired girl nods to Zykovian and says in High Praetorian a single word:*
[SBLOCK]
"Affirmative."
[/SBLOCK]

*Then she says in Seelie and Eldish, with an intonation that sounds very much like Glamour's:*

"Listen sweetie, could you tell Zykovian that I finished resting and had to go to work? If it helps, I checked the hairs, and all of them are actually Molpe's. If you need anything, feel free to come to my store in the Merchant's Ward. Oh, and have you seen my earrings? They're pretty little things made of expensive Rhapsodian crystal. I seem to have lost them some time last night during all the chaos. Thanks!" 

*Then she says in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Once again, I had to make a judgment, in this case with reference to your use of 'that message.'  While initially, it would seem that you wanted me to repeat 'Why should you not have the same choice as anyone else. I will leave that to your judgment . . . however I may ask for you to elaborate from time to time,' it did not appear relevant to anyone but myself, so I delivered the other message instead.  Let me know if you wanted me to say the first one."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Thank you!

Well, as for the item in question, it's not that I have much to do with it, but I know how important it is for them and so I won't tell it anyone... yes, I know you are not anyone, but you know what I mean! Anyways... I'm late enough already. Thanks again for the breakfast and I will see you soon. Take care, Amity!”_

With that, Melody leaves the room (with Amity, obviously) and locks it up behind her. Kitty's Chainshirt is left behind, as she will have no use for it right now and it would look a bit strange to her dress, too. Same with her more bulky equipment. The smaller items are carried in nicely incorporated white leather pouches ('box style', not those pouches hanging on cords) on the backside of her belt. You never know what you'll need on a convocation...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In High Praetorian*[sblock]Zykovian considered the comments of 108r527 and asked, "Do you want to have to make judgments, One Zero Eight?" [/sblock]*In E/S/HP*

"If everyone is ready to go, let us get moving,"  Zykovain said. "I don't what to think about how Molpe would act if we missed her speech at the convocation . . . or if Melody couldn't find us."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"No problem Melody--any time you want to come visit me again I'm happy to see you!  Don't worry about your tab--its on the house!"

*Amity gives Melody the customary quick kiss on each cheek before parting ways, and with that, Melody is out of the Laughing Sail Inn and back on the street again, ready to go to the Archduke's Ward and see what's going on at the convocation.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

All but M&M:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl replies to Zykovian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I have no personal preference, Sir Zykovian, but I am faced with a dual conundrum.  On the one hand, when I do exercise judgment, I must endure a slight tightness in my chest which I feel for some reason over the fact that my judgment may be flawed and I may be making someone upset with my service.  On the other hand, if I do not exercise judgment, I am often chided and told that I take things 'too literally.'  Is that what you would have said had I given the other message, Sir Zykovian?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I would hardly call them rambling, sister,”  Molpe gives a slight smile as she blushes again, “and no, I do not mind your words.  I believe you see me for who I truly am, your words seem to suggest that, and I do believe it is a lesson that I should, and am destined to, learn for myself.”

Molpe smiles proudly at Karya, “that is if you we be so bold as to teach me and remind me on occasion that their needs do not make them mean, just needy of our love.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but M&M:[SBLOCK]*High Praetorian*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "I have no personal preference, Sir Zykovian, but I am faced with a dual conundrum.  On the one hand, when I do exercise judgment, I must endure a slight tightness in my chest which I feel for some reason over the fact that my judgment may be flawed and I may be making someone upset with my service.  On the other hand, if I do not exercise judgment, I am often chided and told that I take things 'too literally.'  Is that what you would have said had I given the other message, Sir Zykovian?"



"I really don't know, One Zero Eight.  That moment is past and I cannot reflect with the same certainness that you can.  It is possible, though I would have most likely apologize to you for not being specific enough.  That was an good leap of deductive reasoning on your part," Zykovian complimented.  Looking at the others in varying states of readiness, Zykovian asked One Zero Eight, "Now . . . about that forty percent issue . . . . how did you determine this percentage . . . that is if you want to speak of this now, One Zero Eight."[/SBLOCK]

*Rystil Only*[sblock]OOC: What would be the Altanian word for 'Freedom' in the same sense as the Seelie word which was her name?  [/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]Karya smiles widely at Molpe and gives her sister a kiss, "You wish to listen to my words and take them to heart?  Oh thank you Sister!  I knew you were special...most sisters will not listen...Thus do I promise you, Sister.  I would be honoured to teach me anything you wish to know about the people out here who need our love.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl gives an odd smile, more of a twitching and upturning of her mouth, as she replies to Zykovian in High Praetorian.*
[SBLOCK]
"Very good then.  It would appear that your personal preferences are in synch with my current exercise of judgment.  As for the forty percent, it is quite a simple calculation.  I created a queue of your arrow shots during all of your battles and then compared your actions each time you fired with the result, paying specific attention to shots that went wide or were of lesser fatality due to errant behaviour on the part of the archer.  The analysis indicated that you were operating at approximately forty percent efficiency and that the appearance of skill you presented was due mainly to incredible luck.  Of course, you do not have to agree with my analysis.  Though it is impartial, Alire has called it my 'opinion' and stated that it was incorrect several times, and that apparently you are some sort of trained killing machine.  Somehow, I prefer my 'opinion'...[/SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
'Lyveria' is the word 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*In High Praetorian*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> " . . . and that apparently you are some sort of trained killing machine.  Somehow, I prefer my 'opinion'...



[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian laughed . . . if he had been drinking it surely would have shot out of his nose.  He tried to stop, thinking someone would take offense . . . but it felt good to laugh - a good way to start the day.*

*In High Praetorian*[sblock] "A trained killing machine . . .heh-heh, really?  That's funny.  No disrespect to the given of the opinion intended . . . but that's funny," Zykovian paused, the smile still not off of his face.  "I'd much rather hear your opinion, One Zero Eight . . . ."
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl cocks her head in curiosity at Zykovian's laughter and replies in High Praetorian.*
[SBLOCK]
"I prefer my opinion as well, but I fail to see what is amusing about the fact that we agree.  I am sorry...I dismissed the idea that perhaps you desired to see Alire proven incorrect to the point where any case of someone making her look the fool would provoke such a response, but perhaps I need to reassess that option.  In any case, Alire is a pessimist who considers herself a realist.  She allows the dark passions of her emotions and her love for Arris to cloud her thinking in tense situations, and attacking the wrong people is just another example.  For example, had I been active and able to hear--my photoreceptors store light while I am inactive, but I cannot perceive or remember sound--I find it thirty percent likely that I could have determined that you did not wish to give the Crazan Arris to Zaryl Barryn due to analysing your intonation.  Even so, it would have been dismissed as my 'opinion' with a ninety-eight percent certainty.  Myrrhine sometimes told me that my numbers caused people to be uncomfortable, and she tried to work on the problem by squeezing my hand with a low force divided by area gradient--thus creating a light pressure--whenever I started going into them to remind me.  Now that she has been shot, she cannot do this any longer, among other things, so I do hope that I am not causing you to become annoyed, as with a nuisance."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]*Mhrahzar's gathers himself and absently watches the rest ready themselves to leave. He tries to seem concerned with the others milling about but his head ends up cocked slightly to the side and onlookers will see that he is listening intently to the conversation between Zykovian and the Copper-haired Girl. The Mojiin chortles at something that she says, he quickly stifles it, and looks away trying to not seem so obvious. 

[High Praetorian and Mojiin][sblock]"We should be leaving soon!"[/sblock]
Mhrazhar looks to Eri and says:

[Mojiin][sblock]"Sister, are you ready to leave?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe [SBLOCK]*High Praetorian.*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r537 said:
			
		

> "I prefer my opinion as well, but I fail to see what is amusing about the fact that we agree.  I am sorry..."



"Of course, One Zero Eight, I meant no disrespect to Alire or to you for my laughter - it's just . . . that is so far from what I consider myself that it made me laugh," Zykovian explained.  "I suppose that's just something that Alire or someone heard . . . or the tale grew in the telling.  Either way - that is not the point.  What do you think of me if I am not a 'trained killing machine' in your eyes?  Also, what do you think of the word 'Lyveria' as an name - or at least a term that I may use to refer to you?" 

Zykovian looked to Mhrazhar and said, "I agree, is everyone ready?"[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“Well, I wish to know many things but I really have not  a clue where to begin, sister,” Molpe confused honestly blushing slightly at her inability to chose something to learn about but she quickly tossed out a question or two, “Why do they hide their beauty with clothing?  And while do they armed themselves with weapons?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Eri nods quietly to Mhrazhar in affirmation.*

*Meanwhile, the copper-haired girl replies to Zykovian in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, I see--you laugh from a sense of cognitive dissonance.  As for me, I see you not as a trained killing machine but as a murderer by circumstance.  In Praetorian High Courts, this would be the difference between between Execution and Exile, which I am told is seen as quite the difference by those that can die.  Even so, I experience a disconcerting fiery nettle in my chest when I happen to think of you and Myrrhine in succession.  As for the name Lyveria, as I said before, I really do not care.  I would assume from the way you accent it that it is Altanian in origin, but I was not trained in that language, so I do not know if people consider it to have a pejorative slant, such as 'Whore' has, not that it makes a difference to me."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't feel embarrassed, my sister.  It is very challenging to find the right questions, and you have already sought many of them much more quickly than I did when I first came here," Karya smiles and strokes Molpe's cheek gently, "That said, I can happily answer both of your questions.  The first question's answer lies rooted in two facts: first the fact that beauty like ours is rare here.  If you look right now at the crowd of people around us--looking closely at the women--you will see that not many have even close to what it takes to match a Nymph.  Well, you know how wonderful and passionate it makes you feel to see the beauty of your sisters' naked bodies, right?  But you can see them all the time, and if you like, you can enjoy yourselves together.  Now for the second part:  Unlike Nymphs, nearly all other races that experience the deepest pleasures together cannot choose if they want to have a child, and they sometimes can spread disease that way that is effectively uncurable except with powerful magic.  Therefore, it becomes infeasible for them to just experience pleasure with any random person on the street.  Add to that the rarity of beauty such as ours, and what you get is a small number of highly desirable beauties who generally stick to sharing pleasure with one man at a time to avoid disease and unwanted preganacy issues.  Thus, looking at their beauty would cause insatiable longings in men, made stronger by the rarity of such beauty, and could lead to trouble.  Over time, social conditioning of the taboo nature of such things has made many women modest and embarrassed to display themselves in public, and that is how it is now."

"As for the weapons, that one is simpler.  On Amaranthia, at least in Seelyne, there is no violence and everyone lives in peace, so we have no need for weapons.  Out here, most people are good, or at least they are not bad, but there are those who would threaten innocents, and the fact that they exist is the reason that many people carry weapons--it is also a reason to stay here, in my opinion, and protect the innocents so that they may learn love and joy like Amaranthians rather than pain and suffering."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“We are still immune to their disease while here and not on Amaranthia, are we not, sister?” Molpe seemed a bit concerned, she hadn’t been told to worry about it but now she was giving it some honest thought, “and do you care a weapon, sister?” She also gave this a lot of thought trying to remember where she left her dagger, “I followed the advice to do so but I’m not ever sure where I put it…  It must be in my bag or something.  How else do you protect them, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya grins at Molpe.*

"Why Sister, it seems from your expression that you have been sharing your Amaranthian love with the people here already--how wonderful and kind of you!" Karya giggles, "You needn't worry about their diseases--we are a totally different type of people than they: their diseases would no more affect us than the simple magics that only affect certain types of creatures."

"As for a weapon, I try not to carry one as a show of my faith and love for the people here, but for someone less able to protect herself than I, that could sadly be a mistake...I protect them with my nurturing and sheltering love, rather than with more violence."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

RA: [SBlock]* Molpe managed to nod her understanding in regards to weapons before she completely blushes over in embarrassment, though it wasn’t shame over her actions that caused her to blush but how Karya spoke so proudly of her. *

“Well, sister, I would e living to you if I said I hadn’t show some of them Amaranthian love but I'm hardly as wonderful as you make me out to be,”  Her blushing faded enough for her to give her sister a curious expression as she asked, “but I suspect we are not so different in this are we?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In High Praetorian*[sblock] "Good to know, not quite there either - but that helps me understand your cognitive reasoning much better . . . as for the word 'Lyveria' it is indeed Altanian - but it isn't important,"  Zykovian stated.[/sblock]*In E/S/HP*
"What is important is that we head out as soon as everyone is ready," Zykovian considered. "Everyone checked in? Healthy? Ready to go?  The location is relatively close by so it should be a short trip, no need to pack . . . ."[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody heads to the convocation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You are just modest Sister--I know from meeting other sisters who came here that you _are_ a wonderful and special person, just like her highness wrote...But you are right:  We are very much alike...I said before that I saw in you a younger version of myself, and I am even more sure of that now, my compassionate sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl replies to Zykovian in HP:*
[SBLOCK]
"Please excuse my question, but I wish to improve my comprehension of the use of subtexts in language.  Particularly, when you said 'not quite there either' , to what were you referring?  Specifically, could you tell me what the implied subject of the sentence was and what there stood for?  If you do not care and choose to ignore me, I will understand."
[/SBLOCK]

*Erila, the copper-haired girl, and the cat-girl nod their readiness, and Abdiel does so also if Mhrazhar does.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“I try to be compassionate, my sister,”  Molpe says with a smile trying to reaffirm her Karya, “I am honored that I remind you of your young self and I will strive never to disappoint you, sister.”[/SBlock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbMM[sblock]*Mhrahzhar looks to the Eri and Abdiel, then to Zkovian and Fedowin and nods.

[Mojiin][sblock]"Let _this_ day begin."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe:[SBLOCK]*in HP:*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "Please excuse my question, but I wish to improve my comprehension of the use of subtexts in language.  Particularly, when you said 'not quite there either' , to what were you referring?  Specifically, could you tell me what the implied subject of the sentence was and what there stood for?  If you do not care and choose to ignore me, I will understand."



Zykovian nodded his head once, then explained, "By 'not quite there either' the implied subject was your opinion of who I was.  I am neither a 'Trained killing machine' nor a 'murderer by circumstance.'  Both of which imply that not only do your actions define you but that the actions of a single day or event can define you.  While this may be true from one individual's point of view - considering the circumstances in which the view took place - it is not who I am."  [/SBLOCK] *In E/S/HP* *Zykovian looked to 108r527 to see if she understood, before continuing on.*  "Final thing before heading out,"  Zykovian mentioned.  "Anyone seen that pair of earring that Glamour mentioned . . . well, through One Zero Eight here, anyway?"  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jul 12, 2005)

Fedowin gets up and stretches, then helps Belle up. In eldish he replies, "I'm ready to get out and face the day, especially if it comes with food! But I'll need to run an errand or two first and get the money I owe you Zyk. Where is your flat?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Molpe, you have such a pure, kind soul...how could anyone ever think you would...Best not to dwell on it--Look, recognise this place, my sweet sister?"

*Molpe sees the sign tht tells her that the Mystic Springs Bathhouse is the building just ahead.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody walks from the Traveler's Ward to the Archduke's Ward, and she sees the Grand Amphitheatre just ahead, with the Ducal Hall of Galas to the side.  Both buildings are grandly decorated with a sign welcoming convocation-goers.  There seems to be a speech going on in the amphitheatre, and the front door of the Hall of Galas is open, with a sign indicating that registration and a list of events is inside in the plaza.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“I surely do,”  Molpe smiles at the sign but muses over Karya’s words without proceeding towards the bathhouse ahead.  Finally she turned her head curiosity towards the Amaranthian ambassador, “Dwell upon what, sister?”[/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

All but Molpe and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl seems to pause and reflect on what Zykovian said, and then she replies in HP:*
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you.  I have noted your use of implied substructure and will try to use it when analysing your speech for innuendo in the future, though this is always difficult for me.  As for your denial that actions define someone, I am sorry, but I must disagree or risk being defined as a someone.  You see, I have been told that I do not think like a person does--I merely display a cleverly-designed false magical simulation of thought.  I have predicted with seventy percent certainty that the reason you told me you do not believe that actions define a person is because you actually believe that the thoughts behind the actions are what define a person.  I do not prefer that line of thinking because it means that I am incapable of value--for instance the concept of friendship: no matter how many kind acts I perform to display a clear appearance of affection for my friend, they count for nothing because there was no real thought behind them, merely a simulacrum of thought.  I choose to define beings by their actions because that means that Miss Myrrhine was truly my friend, and I was hers...It is all that I have..."
[/SBLOCK] 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya rubs her nose against Molpe's and then tickles her sister gently.*

"Nothing silly--if we talked about it, we'd be dwelling on it, so let's go dwell with your sister Zarina instead--she's really excited to see you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]* Molpe grins at the mentioning of Zarina and giggles with her sister but she still seems distant in regards to the feelings of dwelling. *

“Oh? So Zarina knows we are coming and have you meet her, sister?” despite her distantness Molpe seems pleased with this idea before turning back to her original question, “I would not dwell upon it sister…  What is it you don’t wish to tell me?” [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Bah, now you're dwelling just because I said not to dwell," Karya giggles, "Its nothing new, I was just wondering how it was possible that anyone could think that someone as wonderful and innocent as you could do something mean--I just don't you have a mean bone in your body...you're just one little armful of love and affection."

"As for Zarina, she does know that we are coming, and I did meet her.  She is quite a nice person, and I was pleased to discover that she is also a sister via her father--but I'll bet you already know that, my curious sister." 

*Karya gives Molpe a little kiss on the nose, then motions towards the Mystic Springs.*

"Shall we?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Dwell just to dwell, sister?  I would never do that,”  Molpe said with a small grin that suggested otherwise, “but I will go out of my way to prove you wrong.  I have nothing to dwell on, the robbery and the murders, while horrible business no longer concern me and as much as I disliked my time in jail I cannot fathom changing it.”

Molpe’s hands, one still entwined with the dryad’s, moved over Karya’s body and repositioned themselves in a way that a lover would hold their target of affection, “I know I would have found you, this I have little doubt about, but I would have been surprised if Zarina, you, and I would have the wonderful time we are about to enjoy…  So really, sister, how could I possibly dwell upon things?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya smiles.*

"I'm so glad Sister.  Many would not have had the strength of character to turn the other cheek and look to the good things that have come," at this she gives Molpe a deep kiss, "And I do hope our time will be truly wonderful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Molpe and Melody:
[SBLOCK]*in HP*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> ". . . As for your denial that actions define someone, I am sorry, but I must disagree or risk being defined as a someone.  You see, I have been told that I do not think like a person does--I merely display a cleverly-designed false magical simulation of thought.  I have predicted with seventy percent certainty that the reason you told me you do not believe that actions define a person is because you actually believe that the thoughts behind the actions are what define a person.  I do not prefer that line of thinking because it means that I am incapable of value--for instance the concept of friendship: no matter how many kind acts I perform to display a clear appearance of affection for my friend, they count for nothing because there was no real thought behind them, merely a simulacrum of thought.  I choose to define beings by their actions because that means that Miss Myrrhine was truly my friend, and I was hers...It is all that I have..."



"In fact, I don't believe that the thoughts behind actions define someone, One Zero Eight,"  Zykovian offered.  "Let's use an example . . . a young girl pushes a young boy at school every day, but secretly likes him.  Does that fact that she pushes him make her a bully, does the fact that she likes him make her a friend . . . or is it something else entirely? I don't believe any one 'thing' defines someone . . . not a name, not a profession, not an action, not the thoughts behind an action, not the environment, not wealth, not clothes, not society, not family, friends, or the history of the person.  It is only when these various diverse criteria are gathered, and the person is taken as a whole, that they can be defined."

"I believe that you are a person, yet I knew nothing of your actions or the thoughts behind your actions.  I believed that before we even started this conversation . . . so you have something else now as well."[/SBLOCK] *Zykovian looked to the others, then to Fedowin.  In S/E/HP, Zykovian responded to him, "Fedowin, Abdiel suggested that we remain together as a unit as strays tend to get picked off, so to speak.  Why don't you travel with us and we can got with you to get the money?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl replies to Zykovian in HP:*
[SBLOCK]
"But actions are a heuristic that must be used to determine the truth, they are how individuals interface with their relation to a society--forgive me if I am annoying you, just tell me and I will stop; most people just stop responding to me by now--Also, the fact that you believe that I am a person does not make it so, sadly.  If a Warmahe casts a well-programmed Programmed Illusion spell that you think is a woman, does that make her a woman?  What are the implications then if you Dispel her?  Have you killed her?  As far as society is concerned, I am not a person...you cannot kill me, simply 'dismantle' me...I am not very much of anything but a lump of metal..."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* While the kiss threatens to make Molpe forget about everything around her minus the beautiful, voluptuous, and curvy dryad that was wrapped lovingly in her arms, she forced herself to break the kiss after adding a deep one, or two, of her own. *

“Oh! Sister!”  she replied huskily, her body already twinging with desire, “I know our time will be most wonderful, but before it starts I wish to ask how Zarina knows I will be coming and I wish to make sure you realize that if Zarina, my sister, offers to bite you or makes an effort to bite you not to reject her.  I assure you its not painful, in all seriousness it’s quite exquisite, and it’s an honor for her to do so.”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"As always, I will eagerly answer your questions, my sister.  Zarina knows we are coming because I sorta checked there as one of my hunches about where to find a naughty Naiad who hadn't come for work in the morning," Karya tickles Molpe a bit when she calls her naughty and gives her a big kiss to show that it was a joke, then winks, "I kept telling myself that it had to be something like that and that nothing bad had happened because I wished to believe it.  That's where I met Mercy, who had come to the Mystic Springs looking for help from Zarina to find a way to bail you out--apparently you mentioned Zarina to her...I obliged them both."

"As for the Feldori kiss, let's just say I'm well aware of how it works," Karya winks again, suggestively.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* With a giggle Molpe moves her arms down, pining Karya’s tickling hands to her side, and passionately returns the kiss.  After the kisses she tickles Karya’s pert little nose with her own pert little nose. *

“I see, my naughty, big sister,”  Molpe giggles as she returns the suggestive smile, “just how well do my two sisters know each other?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oho, not that well yet, little sister--it was another Feldori for me--but they are a lovely and fascinating people, and your sister Zarina is both beautiful and kind even for a Feldori...I'm sure we will get along swimmingly," Karya tickles Molpe's nose back with her own, giggling all the while.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*Zykovian continued his conversation with the copper-haired girl in HP*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "But actions are a heuristic that must be used to determine the truth, they are how individuals interface with their relation to a society--forgive me if I am annoying you, just tell me and I will stop; most people just stop responding to me by now--Also, the fact that you believe that I am a person does not make it so, sadly.  If a Warmahe casts a well-programmed Programmed Illusion spell that you think is a woman, does that make her a woman?  What are the implications then if you Dispel her?  Have you killed her?  As far as society is concerned, I am not a person...you cannot kill me, simply 'dismantle' me...I am not very much of anything but a lump of metal..."



"Believing in something _strong _ enough can sometimes make that something so," Zykovian commented, revealing a glimpse of the romantic in him.  "For your example, the well-programmed illusion . . . were someone never to know that it was an illusion in the first place, does that change the encounter with the woman.  Would his experiences and memories somhow be false?  I think not.  If he believed it was a woman, and there was no indication to counter that belief . . . then was it not a woman to him?"  

Zykovian paused a moment, gathering himself, "Would I have a conversation - especially one so deep - with a lump of metal?  Again, I think not.  Your are an enjoyable companion, One Zero Eight.  I am enjoying this conversation with One Zero Eight, the woman."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe giggles also as they continue to rubs noses for a few more seconds but Molpe quickly grows tired of not touching her dryad’s soft lips and she stops the game to kiss her sister fully and passionately until sometime later when she stops kissing her long enough to look upon her beauty and to speak to her... *

“So, my naughty sister, shall we go and introduce you to my other sister then?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl begins to laugh, a rich deep chuckle that seems patterned after Zykovian's to anyone who listens carefully, then she speaks again im High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I am sorry if that was unwarranted, but I recall that you like to laugh when you experience cognitive dissonance, and so I am attempting to do so as well--in your case it was when Alire's inaccurate observation conjured an image of you as a trained killer that you found dissonant with your own self-image, and for me it was because I am now experiencing a conflicting sensation of the fiery nettles along with the warm feeling I got from Myrrhine and her kind words.  I think it due to your kind words, which based on your intonation I believe ninety-five percent likely to be sincere...You truly consider me a woman, as you have called me?  And you would consider the illusion one as well because the experience was real?...I am not sure, as there are some who truly can have conversations with inanimate objects such as dolls or stuffed animals, not to mention animal pets who cannot understand them--it is ony natural that a more sophisticated toy would warrant a more sophisticated conversation.  You say you consider me a woman...would you love such a thing as you would a woman?...If it is truly so, this is living in the action, and it is a concept with which I agree...of course unfortunately, the same argument of 'was it not a woman to him?' can apply to the situation of your being a circumstantial murderer to me...but perhaps you will teach me the way that you are able to look at things from a deeper perspective so that I may resolve this conflict of my cognitive dissonance about you--your patience with this simple R-series construct has already done much to advance my knowledge in areas in which Myrrhine preferred less to explore.  My thanks Sir Zykovian... ... ...and...weren't you going to call me...Lyveria?"

(OOC: Interesting sidenote--about a year ago, I had an idea for an adventure I never actually ran where the PCs have to investigate the missing bride of a young nobleman wizard and it turns out she was a Programmed Illusion all along and he hit her with an area Dispel Magic by accident through the wall  )
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]"Absolutely, Sister--after you!" and Karya pulls open the door to the Mystic Springs and motions Molpe inside.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* With one more kiss, in this case a quick peck on the lips, Molpe grins and walks through the open door. *

“Why thank you my, sweet sister!”  

* Once inside the familiar confines of the Mystic Springs Bathhouse Molpe beings without hesitation to look for her sister Zarina a huge smile on her face as she cannot wait to see her again. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe notices Zarina's not-quite-Naiad sister Virina smiling at her from behind the front desk.*

"Welcome back, Sister!" she exclaims, delighted to see Molpe again, as she walks out from behind the counter to give Molpe a big hug.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe exclaims with glee at see Virina, but its not truly words that escape her just pure happiness, and then rushes to her side making the hug very mutual before offering the typical Amaranthian chaste kiss of greeting. *

“Sister Virina, it’s so good to see you again,” she breaks the embrace long enough to turn to the dryad, “have you meet my sister Karya before?  She's real sweet!  and she's also the Amaranthian Ambassador on Eldiz!”  her words bristled with obvious pride at Karya’s position.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Virina giggles at Molpe's gleeful outburst and returns Molpe's chaste kiss with a deeper one.*

"My First-Sister told me about her--she said that High Ambassador Karya was going to help get you out of jail, and that all the while you had been upset because you wanted to come back to see us again as soon as you could--that's so sweet of you, Sister!  It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside to know that you care about us so much!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe quickly settles into the deeper kiss, a little surprised but delighted all the same. *

“I’m glad, sister, cause I truly do care about you and I got the same wonderful fuzzy feeling when I merged from that small room they had me in,” She seemed to pout slightly but it quickly dissipated when she shook her head, “but is alright, Sister Karya rode to my rescue like a knight in shinning armor and now we are all here, which is admitted better than me just coming alone, right sister Virina?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Virina nods in agreement and gives Molpe a quick hug, as Karya giggles merrily about being called  'knight in shining armour' .*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]*Molpe smiles at both of them while returning Virina’s hug and address her. *

“Have you seen your sister today, Virina?  I had hoped to also see her this morning while I was bathing.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course I have, Sister--she got all excited when she heard you were coming back and prepared the Waterfall Chambre for you again, telling me to stay here to greet you and that I could join you later if I wanted--would you like me to join you?--she's probably waiting for you there, my sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*Zykovian nodded in satisfaction, then spoke to the copper-haired one again in High Praetorian:*[SBLOCK] 







			
				108r527 (Lyveria) said:
			
		

> ” . . . You say you consider me a woman...would you love such a thing as you would a woman?...If it is truly so, this is living in the action, and it is a concept with which I agree...of course unfortunately, the same argument of 'was it not a woman to him?' can apply to the situation of your being a circumstantial murderer to me...but perhaps you will teach me the way that you are able to look at things from a deeper perspective so that I may resolve this conflict of my cognitive dissonance about you--your patience with this simple R-series construct has already done much to advance my knowledge in areas in which Myrrhine preferred less to explore.  My thanks Sir Zykovian... ... ...and...weren't you going to call me...Lyveria?"



"Would I love one such as you . . . I have to honestly answer that I don't know.  I haven't spent enough time with you for such an emotion to take place.  Is it possible?  I would think that it is,"  Zykovian replied thoughtfully. He smiled, adding, "As for the deeper perspective . . . I seem to be doing that a lot lately.  I would be honored to call you, Lyveria.  Lyveria, I will be patient with you when I can . . . this was one of those times.  Of course, I'm certain there will be times in which I cannot be patient - either due to circumstances, or something else.  Please understand I will find the time to speak with you at a later point if that happens, okay?"[/sblock]*Zykovian looked to the others,and asked in E/S/HP, "If everyone is ready, let us head over to my flat.  Lyveria, did Glamour give us any way to get through the gate to her villa?"  *That said, Zykovian moved to the foyer and opened the door to a new day.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well Virina I did bring a sister to share during playtime it seems unreasonable she brings the same,”  Molpe said with a gentle smile and a gentler kiss, “I would be most honored to have you join us…  In fact I fill the need to ask why you cannot just join us now...  It would please me greatly.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

All but Molpe and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl whom Zykovian had called Lyveria smiles slightly at something and then replies in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I understand Sir Zykovian.  Your patience today was an unexpected surprise and shall not be taken for granted in the future, if such an opportunity ever even presents itself again.  Keep in mind that I have been taught not to speak unless someone speaks to me first because as an object unsolicited comments are not of value and can only be considered annoyances--so many people have found it convenient to simply ignore me when I get too bothersome, a strategy which you may feel free to pursue as theneed arises."
[/SBLOCK]
*She then responds in all three languages so that everyone can hear:*
"Glamour says that the gate is usually unlocked from the inside, as it was last night when both of our groups managed to enter by having one person get in and then let the others in, and it should be so now.  This leads me to believe with ninety percent certainty that the gates locked earlier this morning because Glamour wished them to be locked at that time."

*As Zykovian opens the front door, the bright afternoon sun beams down on him with its warm light.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That sounds fair," Virina smiles, pleased with Molpe's plan to each bring a sister, "In fact, I would love to join you right now--I'll just find someone else to take care of the front desk...truth be told, the only reason I didn't suggest it at first is because I didn't want to feel like I was inviting myself in.  If it would please you, then it would please me greatly to get in touch with my mother's roots!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“It would please me greatly for you to frolic in your mother’s roots,”  Molpe said with a large grin as she let the half-naiad go, moving her hands and affections to her dryad sister, “please, Sister Virina, go find someone to watch the desk…  We will wait for you.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*As Zykovian glanced out in the open courtyard from the doorway (keeping to the side for cover), he spoke to the copper-haired girl in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 (Lyveria) said:
			
		

> "I understand Sir Zykovian.  Your patience today was an unexpected surprise and shall not be taken for granted in the future, if such an opportunity ever even presents itself again.  Keep in mind that I have been taught not to speak unless someone speaks to me first because as an object unsolicited comments are not of value and can only be considered annoyances--so many people have found it convenient to simply ignore me when I get too bothersome, a strategy which you may feel free to pursue as the need arises."



"If you don't mind, I'd like to amend those orders - as a personal preference of mine?"  Zykovian asked.  "If either you, myself, and/or one of our companions here are in danger that we are not aware of, please feel free to let me or someone else near you aware of the threat.  Though, I'm guessing you're adept at recognizing potential threats and informing us without me asking you to," Zykovian finished with a smile.*[/SBLOCK] _*In E/S/HP*_
"Okay, who's on point today . . . Oh, guess that'd be me since I know where we're going.  Everyone keep a sharp eye out, I'm expecting trouble - you should too," Zykovian cautioned.  Zykovian waited for his eyes to adjust to the light before venturing forth.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Virina skips off quickly in search of someone else to take care of the front desk, leaving Molpe and Karya alone.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Karya, I didn’t think you would mind her joining us,” Molpe began apologetically, “but I should probably have done a better job of seeking your opinion in this, sister.  I hope I did not error my sister, in my thinking four is always better than three and we seem to be so much alike but I could have been wrong.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl nods to Zykovian and replies in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, giving warning was already made an exception when I pointed it out--in response to the initial instructions of course--I wouldn't want to offer an unsolicited comment directly after being told not to do so."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sister, our minds were as one on Virina--in fact, I was about to suggest the same thing if you did not.  There is no need to be apologetic with me, sister.  Would someone who is not very very proud of you do this?" and she pulls Molpe into her arms and gives her Limnad sister a long and lingering kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*The copper-haired girl nods to Zykovian and replies in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 (Lyveria) said:
			
		

> "Yes, giving warning was already made an exception when I pointed it out--in response to the initial instructions of course--I wouldn't want to offer an unsolicited comment directly after being told not to do so."



"Well, there's more to it than that, Lyveria,"  Zykovian replied. "but we will speak further of it later if we are able."  Zykovian regarded Lyveria as he waited for his eyes to adjust to the sunlight . . . the copper hair stood out but he was curious of her other features.[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian looked over his bow, while he waited - even going so far as to apply some special liquid to the string to keep it from drying overmuch.  He checked the connections, tautness and pull, before determining it ready to go.  Then, he stepped out onto the porch and into the yard, watching for anything out of the ordinary . . . including looking back on the roof.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 13, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]*Mhrahzar follows Zykovian out the door and keeps closest to Abdiel and Eri. As he passes Lyveria he nods to her and says

[High Praetorian][sblock]"Perception is _reality_."[/sblock] and then carries on with the rest of the group.*

Rystil[sblock][OOC: Standard Mode of Operation. If we stop for a moment I will make Spot/Listen Checks and Detect Corruption. I will do this as soon as I get outside.][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody walks towards, where she assumes the registration and the information to be, looking around for someone to give her some help with how to proceed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Though slightly surprised by her suddenness Molpe returned the kiss in kind as she trembled with desire in the dryad’s arms. *

“I… I.  I appreciate your words, sister Karya,” Molpe again blushed under the dryad’s honest flattery, “kind words at that, sister, and as much as you know me, or see your young self within me, it seems so premature to think so highly of me.  Theirs so much that you do not know about me, my favorite flower, that licking my ears makes me ache with desire…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

All but Molpe and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian glances over Lyveria's features, looking down from her copper-hair and noticing a lovely and perfect face with wide and cute-looking silver eyes and full lips--other women wear make-up to give an illusion that their face looks like Lyveria's face.  She seems to be quite youthful and beautiful--In their fights, she had worn heavy plate armour, but now, under her simple dress, Zykovian can see that her body is slender, curvaceous, and completely flawless and symmetrical, moreso than any woman who was born instead of built.  Several of her womanly features are extremely well-endowed, as if pulled directly out of a young man's fantasies.  The only out-of-place feature is a lightly-written '108R527' on the back of her neck.*
[/SBLOCK]

*The copper-haired girl notices Zykovian looking over her, and she responds to him in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I will wait until later then to hear the further instructions, though if I may ask, may I be of service in your inspection of my body?  I can remove my clothing if that would be helpful to you.  If it helps, I was created by my original master to in some ways resemble his wife back when she was younger and prettier, from what I can tell in analysing my features in comparison to hers, only I can tell that some of my features were designed to be aesthetically superior even to a younger version of his wife.  Sometimes, people have wondered why he didn't get one of the newer P-series Plebs that specialise in the erotic arts and comprehend such things as love and lust, but apparently my original master enjoyed the 'eager-to-please naivete' that the older R-series models, such as myself, exhibit."
[/SBLOCK]

*As Mhrazhar speaks to her, she nods to the Mojiin in agreement:*
[SBLOCK]
"I thank you for your support."
[/SBLOCK]     
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody enters the Hall of Galas and heads to the registration desk, where a young man behind the desk helps her get started on her registration.*

"Hi, welcome to the Convocation of the Known Spheres!  If you'd just fill out some information here for us--see at the top where its going to ask you for your name, gender, age, race, and planet of origin, we can get you scheduled for signing up for some events!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Could it possible be the Llllilllly?" Karya asks with a big grin as she darts her tongue out and rolls it on the 'l's in 'Lily' gently licking Molpe's ears with a light, tender touch.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In High Praetorian*[sblock] "That won't be necessary . . . at this time, at least, Lyveria," Zykovian replied, slightly embarassed. "I only wanted to _truly _ look at you before I told you that you are a beautiful woman."[/sblock]*Zykovian looked over the wagon train that followed him, and asked in E/S/HP, "Everyone decided where they're walking in our lgroup here.  I want Abdiel in the middle if possible."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Lyveria smiles slightly and replies to Zykovian with a light tone in HP:*
[SBLOCK]
"Flattery is eighty percent likely to get you nowhere--though it is the word 'woman' rather than 'beautiful' that I consider to be the kinder of the two, Sir Zykovian"
[/SBLOCK]

*Abdiel seems in agreement with Zykovian's plan, and walks close to the middle with Erila. Lyveria and the cat-girl don't seem to care--specifically, Lyveria seems to be waiting for someone, anyone, to give her a command on the matter--and Bellangere would prefer to walk with Fedowin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Moaning softly Molpe leans gently into Karya giving the dryad better access to the ear in question. *

“That’s true, sister,” Molpe replies softly as her blue eyes roll and she becomes lost in the pleasure, “but you didn’t know my neck was the same way…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*Seeing the confusion, Zykovian spoke to Lyveria in HP*[sblock] "You may walk with me if you wish, Lyveria," Zykovian offered.  "We could talk some more, though I must be alert for those that would bring harm to those I travel with . . . and myself for that matter."[/sblock]*Zykovian continued across the yard, everyone in tow, watching for threats, though his bow wasn't out at the moment.*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]*Zykovian theorized that the more choices someone (Lyveria in this instance) was given, the more free will someone would demonstrate as a result.*[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure I did Sister," Karya says, a bit muffled as she licks Molpe's ear again lingeringly and then moves down to her neck, kissing all the way from the top down to Molpe's ample and partially-exposed bosom and a little bit within before she pauses a second to speak, bringing her hand up as she performs the kisses to stroke Molpe's ear so it will not feel neglected, and another to pet Molpe's neck and upper bosom gently as she talks, "Of course I do, Sister...I can tell because I feel just the same way when someone does it to me."

*Karya smiles mischievously.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Lyveria nods and takes a place beside Zykovian, saying in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I will choose to walk alongside you then.  It would be easiest from here to spot potential trouble before it can strike."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Though she stands uneasy and her royal blue eyes flutter Molpe returns the smile but hers is more curious than mischievous. *

“Well I would imagine that to be true, Karya,”  Molpe pauses long enough to wrap her sister into her embrace but as she continues she whispers, just softly enough to be heard, into one of the dryad’s exposed ears, “and I think I shall find out soon enough, sister...”

* Her own words disappear as she takes the opportunity to return the favor, licking the dryad’s ear expertly and kissing down the dryad’s graceful neckline. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK] *Zykovian replied quietly to Lyveria in HP*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527(Lyveria) said:
			
		

> "I will choose to walk alongside you then.  It would be easiest from here to spot potential trouble before it can strike."



"That's especially true if you think I'm trouble,"  Zykovian said with a wink. [/SBLOCK]*Regardless of the comment, Zykovian kept a sharp eye out as they made their way to the villa gate.  Before opening it, Zykovian peered out - looking for anything out of the ordinary.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, my sweet little sister...always thinking to please all of those around you...it is so very kind and generous of you to share your love, but..." she caresses Molpe's ears gently and kisses her neck again, "I think you've had a sad morning, and your sisters would like to turn it around into a wonderful day, starting right now.  Zarina and I have already discussed it, and we wish to make you feel as wonderful as you surely have done for so many others even in the one day you have been here."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Lyveria replies to Zykovian in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"The wink was a body language indication of a use of irony or an inside joke, correct?  I am to take from this that your use of the term 'trouble' was meant to be seen as lighthearted, as in the sentence, 'Julia knew that the look in her lover Cassius's eyes was nothing but trouble,' rather than the sentence 'Julia knew that only trouble could come from her encounter with the murderous Cassius.'  Is that correct?" 
[/SBLOCK]
*The group continues across the yard, reaching the gate with no incident and without seeing anything suspicious.  All that they needed was to exit the gate and then take a short walk to the nearby Residential Ward to Zykovian's flat.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]* Molpe closes her eyes, moaning softly in the process, as Karya continued to caress her soft skin with her tender lips. *

 “So now you’ve discussed this with, my sister?”  Molpe mused with a large smile as she tries to concentrate on dryad’s words and not just the pleasure she was causing,  “though I’m deeply honored, that seems to suggest more than just a passing acquaintance with her.”

* Molpe covers Karya’s lips with a gracefully slender finger ending any chance for her to protest before she could address her. *

 “As I said I’m deeply honored,”  Molpe flushed slightly as she honestly admitted,  “I do not think I’ve deserve such a grand rearward, surely you’ve done more, sister, but as you have said before…  We seem to understand each other on a deeper level so I will keep my beliefs to myself and allow you to treat me, as you put it ‘wonderfully’ because its exactly what I would want to do if the roles where reversed…”  

Molpe pauses, her smile hinting at a deep fondness and understand of Karya, but only for a second or two before she responded,  “Sometime, and soon, I will make sure the roles are reversed, okay, sister Karya?” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Hello! Thank you, that sounds good. Could you tell me, what you use the information for?”_

Melody fills in the form as follows:
[smallcaps]Name:[/smallcaps] Melody
[smallcaps]Gender:[/smallcaps] female
[smallcaps]Age:[/smallcaps] 21
[smallcaps]Race:[/smallcaps] Rowaini
[smallcaps]Planet:[/smallcaps] Tymadeau[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM [SBLOCK]*Zykovian offered advice to Lyveria in High Praetorian*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527(Lyveria) said:
			
		

> "The wink was a body language indication of a use of irony or an inside joke, correct?  . . .  Is that correct?"



"Yes, Lyveria that is correct," Zykovian replied.  "As for defining my actions for me, you really don't have to do that unless you don't understand what I've done.  I'm more than happy to answer you if you have such a question, though, so I don't want you to think that you should not ask if you are confused."[/SBLOCK]
*Zykovian opened the outer gate, asking the others in S/E/HP, "Does everyone have everything they came in with?  Once these gates close again, we'll have trouble getting back in." Looning around, Zykovian set a quick pace through the Noble's Ward into the Residential Ward . . . to his home.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That sounds quite fair to me, my sweet sister," Karya whispers softly into Molpe's ear as she continues to caress it gently.

*Meanwhile, Virina appears with Celimene, who is once again in a flattering two-piece.*

"I found Celimene to take care of the desk," Virina says gladly, "It will be a big responsibility for her, but I think she is ready for it."

*Celimene bows to Molpe and then approaches, giving her a quick chaste kiss on each cheek in the fashion of Rowaini among friends.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jul 14, 2005)

Fedowin waits for the rest of the group, then takes up the rear guard with Belle. "So tell me about this planet we are saving, who wants it to live and who to die?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]* Molpe smiled broadly as the busty Rowaini girl approached her.  She graciously accepts Celimene’s greeting, even going so far as to mimic it and to return it, before giving the brunette the chaste kiss on the lips that nymphs prefer before wrapping her up in a tender hug. *

“You, my friend, are a sight for sore eyes also,”  Molpe gave a broad sincere smile as she squeezed her again, “Celimene, I’m sorry we didn’t get to say good byes last time but I hope you know they were implied.”









*OOC:*


 just a reminder that she passed out and fell asleep at the last party. [/SBlock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbMM[sblock]*(Assumedly) After hearing Fedowins question he falls back to the walking pair. Mhrahzar head bows in sadness for a moment. He takes a big breath and raises his head with a tear in his eye. He requests that the copperhaired-girl translate this for Fedowin 

[High Praetorian][sblock]"Arris was once a great planet covered with great forests rich with life. Plants and animals, creatures of all sorts were flourishing and growing, evolving and living in a wonderful world. We, the Mojiin, were its protector and its daughters. Arris is the spirit of our beloved planet. It is alive and we are intune with it. We can feel it and hear her call like a mother calling to it children. We can feel her sadness and joy. We can feel her wrath and mercy. Arris is the voice in our soul that drives us, loves us, and guides us. A mother, mentor, and creator. She is everything. Our beloved Arris lived in peace with us tending to her for thousands of years. 

Then the accursed Valsians wrent our planet casting their accursed magics withering, desicating, and and destroying all life: plants, animals, and sentients alike. Leaving nothing alive in their wake. Rotted, dessicated, cotorted remains of the living. Browned and depleted ground no longer worthy of lifes touch. There is nothing like the sadness of a dying planet. Our beloved Arris grieves for the loss of billions and billions of creatures and plants. Her surface is now a desolate land free of life. There are isolated pockets of forest that the Valsian Dragon Lords have not found and destroyed. One of these was my home and then they came and destroyed it. 

The Crazan Arris may be Arris' only hope to undo the damage that the vile Valsians and the Lords have done. I am Avenger. I am in tune with the Wrathful facet of Arris - Nemesis. I am the wrath and voice of a dying planet and its people. I feel the sadness and anger that a dying planet feels. Corruption is what I seach out and destroy. I have been chosen by Nemesis to be his messenger to deliver justice to those that deserve it. I look for those whose souls are corrupted and destroy them so they will not harm Arris or anything else. I am Mhrazhar D'el, an Avenger, a Nemesis Inquisitor. This is my duty. This is my life. This is my privelege."[/sblock]He smiles weakly, pride and determination fill his eyes, and he goes silent and takes his place in the center of the group near Abdiel and Eri.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Thanks a lot Milady..." he looks down at the paper, "Melody!  We use this information mainly just to keep a record of all the people who have attended the convocation.  Now that you're all done with the initial registration, its time to sign up for events!  There will be a slight surcharge on a per-event basis, which helps pay for the free food and other amenities.  If you decide after the convocation that you would like to work with us in exploring the Spheres, all of the money you spend here will be returned as part of your signing bonus.  The list of events is quite daunting in size, so if you could tell me what sorts of things would interest you most, I can help you narrow down the choices, milady."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Hmm... I come here, because I want to go spelljamming and explore the Wildspace. I would like to find out, how this is done, how one would get an assignment, one of these wondrous ships, how the crew is chosen and put together, what missions one has to pursuit and how one will get informed about them, what else is expected from us, and so on. I want to travel and see distant worlds and this seems like a great opportunity, and one where I can also help your organization.”_ With a friendly smile, Melody awaits the reply of the registration clerk.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*Zykovian translated both Fedowin's comments and Mhrazhar's explanation in S/E/HP (see post #116).  When he was finished, Zykovian looked to Mhrazhar and commented in High Praetorian*[sblock]"Well said, my friend . . . well said,"  Zykovian stated.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Lyveria is about to translate for Fedowin, but she smiles and nods as Zykovian saves her the effort.*

*Then the group leaves the villa's gates and enters the Noble's Ward.*

*Almost immediately after leaving Glamour's villa, one of the regular guard patrols is walking past, and the guard captain waves at Zykovian and smiles, giving Zykovian a hearty clap on the back, despite the fact that Zykovian doesn't recognise him, and saying in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"You did it, Zykovian!  You're simply amazing!"
[/SBLOCK]

*The guards all smile and nod affirmation to their captain's words.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course I know that, Molpe," Celimene says, smiling and returning Molpe's hug, "Just as I hope you know that a 'Thank You' was implied from me, my friend, only I couldn't tell you because I was too tired out by all your exuberant energy!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*In Eldish*[sblock]







			
				Guard Captain said:
			
		

> "You did it, Zykovian!  You're simply amazing!"



[/sblock]*Zykovian spun and looked at the captain after his comment.  With a slightly bewildered and questioning look on his face, Zykovian asked in Eldish[SBLOCK] "Uh-huh, thank you captain.  What was it that I had done again?"  Zykovian asked hesitantly.[/SBLOCK]

*Rystil Only*[sblock]_'I just know I'm going to regret asking this question,'_ Zykovian thought with a sinking feeling. _'Especially, now that I'm thinking we're dealing with a pure Dolrathi . . . '_[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“I know, I brushed your hair while you where sleeping,”  Molpe confused as she continued to hug Celimene, “and I saw it in your expression while you slept…”

*Breaking the hug, but smiling none of the less, Molpe ran the back of her down Celimene’s soft check almost as if she wanted the Rowaini girl to remember her doing so. *

“I do imagine you slept very well last night?”  Molpe ask curiously as a grin crossed her. [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, you are a direct woman who likes to get straight to the heart of the matter then, milady.  Quite excellent.  You might be interested then in a symposium on the physics involved in the process of Spelljamming, or a seminar on typical phenomena encountered in Wildspace.  The current plan for forming expeditionary teams is sort of free-form, so if you find some friends, you can all sign together and will probably be able to work together--and a good way to meet people is through mingling at some of the social events--you just missed the brunch today, but there will be more.  As far as specifics on expectations and information about working for us, there will be periodic briefings with Subterfuge, Discovery, or Insight followed by question and answer sessions.  Anything else you'd like to know milady Melody?"

*Melody recognises her father, Discovery, in the list of people giving the briefings.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

All But Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
When Zykovian stops to chat, Mhrazhar does his usual deal, and this time, he sense the presence of Taij[/SBLOCK]

*The guard replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Don't be so modest, man! That dark-haired girl--what was her name again--can't remember but she's your friend so you probably know--told us all about it last night! Its too bad about the diplomatic immunity for the Crazan Arris thief, but you've got the gem _and_ the bandits right there, and they even seem to be coming without a fight--truly masterful! Anyway, I heard that Eloquence will trust you to take the money for yourself right now and pay the right share, so we'll just pay you right here and take these bandits off your hands. Here's your employer, Zaryl Barryn, waiting to see you."
[/SBLOCK] 
*And he gestures to a kindly-looking amethyst-haired man who was standing behind the guards with a friendly smile, though if Alire is to be trusted on the matter, this man is a bastard who deserves to die.*

*As he heads forward towards Zykovian, he does a double-take and exclaims, somewhat shocked, in Valsian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Erila!?" 
[/SBLOCK]

*Erila looks away for a moment and concentrates deeply and her eyes change from sapphire-blue to amethyst-purple, and then she turns back and replies shyly, also in Valsian, as she moves over to the man and gives him a hug:*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, hi Daddy. How have you been?"
[/SBLOCK]

*The amethyst-haired man replies incredulously in Valsian:*
[SBLOCK]
"What are you doing here, my dearest daughter?"
[/SBLOCK]

*Erila replies:*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I was just looking around for the Crazan Arris--I heard you lost it, Daddy, and I really wanted to help find it."
[/SBLOCK]

*The guard captain counts Rosethornes and scratches his head and says in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Odd...I don't see the leader and she said you had Alire. Oh well, that's still hardly a loss considering you brought in all of the Rosethorne bandits themselves. Good work, noble Zykovian."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene sighs.*

"Yes...it was some of the best sleep I had in a long, long while...since I left my childhood home to throw myself to the whims of fate and the angels.  Even in my dreams, I felt so very safe last night, almost as if an angel was standing over me, stroking me gently, holding me in her protective arms...perhaps I was feeling your presence, Molpe..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Perhaps, I would like to think it was me you felt,” Molpe said with a smile that made it apparent that she liked that idea very much, “I myself slept a believe a total of 7 hours last night, which is a considerable amount of time for a nymph, so I believe we both wore each other out.”

“Have you recovered, Celimene?” Molpe asked with a mischievous grin.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*When Celimene hears that Molpe was worn out too, she seems a little relieved, as if she felt a bit embarrassed over falling asleep so quickly and letting everyone down.*

"I have mostly recovered, Molpe, but I'm sure once I've had a lot of practise like you, I'll be able to stay awake longer and play more often without being really tired anymore!  I definitely want to be with you again once I'm better and not so stumbling or shy so you can see just how much I've improved"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] “I’m delighted to hear that, Celimene, just truly delighted,” Molpe repeats her words as she muses over Celimene’s words, “it will take practice, my dear friend, and I do believe endurance is built up for your kind, us naiads are a little different is hard to wear us out while we are in water, while practicing tired…  So how about you join us Celimene?”

Molpe looks from Celimene judging her reaction to the others, her eyes following on Karya for understanding before turning to Virina for permission, “I’m sorry, sister, but you know me, us, well enough to know that I cannot fathom the idea of leaving a friend out of pleasure and enjoyment and it would make me most happy if Celimene can join our day of fun.  Sister Virina?  By chance could someone else watch the desk while the four of us join, Sister Zarina?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene smiles.*

"I would love to join you again, Molpe."

*As Molpe glances to Karya, she can feel the gentle blossom of her sister's approval just by looking in her eyes and gazing into the love in her soul, even without needing to see a smile or a nod.*  

*Virina laughs merrily.*

"Why of course she can join us, Molpe!  Of course, now I have to find someone else to tke care of front desk, but that is easily done.  Be right back, my sisters!"

*Virina heads out in search of someone else to tend the desk.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]* Molpe grins at Karya’s obvious approval but her royal blue eyes linger upon the dryad in a most curious manner before she giggles in delight at Virina, waving ‘bye bye’ at her as Molpe watches her walks off yet again. *

 * Turning towards the busty brunette Molpe offers a large smile as she takes her hands and escorts her over towards Karya. *

“Sister Karya, I would like for you to meet Celimene,” her voice turns soft as she winks and whispers joking towards her sister, but not soft enough that Celimene cannot hear too, “she’s a Rowaini, and a busty one too.” 

“but mostly she’s a true sweetie,” Molpe grins as she watches the two exchange greetings she introduces Karya, “Anyhow, Celimene, this is Karya,” She again ‘whispers’ secrets for all, “she’s the Amaranthian Ambassador here on Eldiz to represent the needs and the desires of the Amaranthian People.”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody is a bit surprised to hear her father's name, although she probably should not be, her father was always good for a surprise. This time it was her turn, however, at least she doesn't think he knew about her plans yet. With a smile meant to hide her thoughts, Melody replies:

_“That sounds quite interesting. Where would I find these seminars and when and where are the briefings taking place? As for the teams, once I have found a few persons, whom am I going to tell who I am going to team up with?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All But Melody and Molpe:[SBLOCK]*The guard replies in Eldish:*[SBLOCK] 







			
				Guard Captain said:
			
		

> "Don't be so modest, man!  . . . , Zaryl Barryn, waiting to see you."



“Heh . . . great,” Zykovian commented in Eldish, less than enthused [/SBLOCK] 

*Zykovian replied in a less than enthused manner to the guard captain.*  

*Zykovian relayed the information to the others in Seelie and High Praetorian (for the two that didn’t speak Eldish).*[sblock] "This guard captain said, and I quote, . . . That dark-haired girl--what was her name again--can't remember but she's your friend so you probably know--told us all about it last night! Its too bad about the diplomatic immunity for the Crazan Arris thief, but you've got the gem _and_ the bandits right there, and they even seem to be coming without a fight--truly masterful! Anyway, I heard that Eloquence will trust you to take the money for yourself right now and pay the right share, so we'll just pay you right here and take these bandits off your hands. Here's your employer, Zaryl Barryn, waiting to see you  . . . unquote . . . Now,* I* didn’t call them and I don’t think *Vhrys* did, either. So why are they here?”  [/sblock]

*Zykovian turned to Lyveria and asked in High Praetorian*[sblock]   “Any idea what was said in Valsian in that exchange, Lyveria?” Zykovian asked.  Zykovian paused, uncertain how to continue, then stated quietly,  “I didn’t set you up, Lyveria, but I don’t know what I can do to stop it . . . without being jailed myself.” [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[sblock][OOC: Who, How Much, and What kind of Taij (Hoping for 4rth Round info)    

"though if Alire is to be trusted on the matter, this man is a bastard who deserves to die"
I am not sure if I know what this is referring to?   Explanation please or there might be something that I do not know as I am language challenged??][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene bows and says to the dryad:*

"Welcome to Mystic Springs Ambassador Karya!  Please let me know if there's anything you'd like.

*Karya gives a kind smile that changes to a mischievous grin as she speaks some sweet words to Celimene in Rowaini, stroking the young woman's cheek gently, and the brunette flushes, embarrassed but also clearly pleased as she giggles and responds.*

"Definitely a sweetie!" Karya agrees in Seelie, giving Celimene a gentle hug.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"I can sign you up for anything you would like right now, or you could just pay at the door, but we can't guarantee a spot if you do.  Feel free to sign up for as much as you like--and remember that you get paid back the full cost of events your attend as a signing bonus should you wish to explore with us.  I can show you on our map of the building where everything is located, as well--and the biggest lectures are in the Grand Amphitheatre itself.  If you do have some ideas for a team already, that's wonderful!--we didn't expect it to be so fast.  Just let the Registrar know, and we can begin making the arrangements.  You will be loaned a ship with a minor spelljamming helm as well as several pieces of magical gear of your choice in preparation for your first mission.  In signing with us, you agree that stealing the ship or leaving with the first free package of gear without completing the first mission is a felony--though you may return them at any time if you do not wish to participate in the mission; the gear is yours to keep after the first mission is over.  Additionally, you sign away any rights, diplomatic or otherwise, to avoid prosecution for such a theft.  You also agree to help participate in a man-hunt for any other person or persons who commits such a theft given sufficient notice to do so.  Lots of technical mumbo-jumbo that the registrar will repeat, but basically its not really doing anything to you unless you had planned on taking what we give you and running.  I'm sure you understand."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe watches with a grin, pleased that the two were becoming fast friends, but she couldn’t help but feel a bit left out do the language barrier so armed with a curious smile in an effort to get one of the two girls to translate for her Molpe moved in and joined the hug. *

“So sweet that you can truly taste it,” Molpe agreed with a grin that implied far more than just another compliment, “and talented too!  She gives the most sensational of messages…”

* Molpe turns with a large smile towards the blushing Celimene hopeful to find a smile underneath all of the blush… *

 “Have you ever in your life meet such a beautiful blushing creature, sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Round 2: You detect one single source of taint.  You can probably guess who it is based on Zykovian's words, but you aren't sure yet, nor of the level of the aura.  Of course, even though the judgment of Nemesis is absolute, it isn't stupid--attacking a Taij while standing next to an entire squadron of city guards is not a good idea because it is more likely to fail than waiting to find the same Taij in a more vulnerable spot.
[/SBLOCK]

*Lyveria frowns and says in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"According to the probability of failure, it is highly foolish for you to do anything but hand us in and collect your reward...of course, according to the estimated eighty percent chance due to a preponderence of circumstancial evidence that you are not telling the truth about setting us up, it would highly foolish for me to assume that you were telling me the truth...but I do...Does that mean I am broken?  I may need extensive repairs made to my artificial mind if I ever get out of this situation..."
[/SBLOCK]
*The construct looks at Zykovian's expression and then says:*
[SBLOCK]
"Obviously, this is not the time for my exploratory ramblings.  I will make the translation as you requested, Sir Zykovian.  I am unsure of which language to use for translation, but I will choose High Praetorian by default, and because it does not appear that the guards understand it.  Let me know if the criteria used for selection were adequate."

*Then she begins to translate, mimicking expression somewhat, but not nearly ass well as when she could just repeat things in the same language:*

"Erila!?" 

"Oh, hi Daddy. How have you been?"

"What are you doing here, my dearest daughter?"

"Oh, I was just looking around for the Crazan Arris--I heard you lost it, Daddy, and I really wanted to help find it."
[/SBLOCK]

*Bellangere's hand goes to her weapons, and the cat-girl looks confusedly towards Erila and the amethyst-haired man.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“That seems awfully complicated. Since I want to sign up, anyways, can't we just skip the part about paying and getting paid back, because it seems pretty much redundant, anyways. And about the stealing, that's surely not, what I intend, so I have no problems signing that. I want to travel and this is a great opportunity. It would be kind of stupid to let this pass for a couple magical gizmos and a lot of trouble. One other thing, is there some kind of team structure, or are we assumed to figure that out among ourselves? What if, for example, another person would steal stuff we got handed out... would we be responsible for that, too? Oh, and how many people are required to form a team?”_

OOC: Diplomacy check for the first part, I guess.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]Mhrazhar stifles the tensing of his muscles and his being ready to pounce. His eyes scrutinizing Zaryl closely. 
To Zykovians question "Why are they here" he simply states

[High Praetorian][sblock]"He is Corrupted."[/sblock] and then continues

[High Praetorian][sblock]"There is much I do not understand here.
We can take the Rosethorns there ourselves and will collect the money from her (whoever she is). The Crazan is not leaving Abdiel's hands. Period.
Keep Talking."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe [SBLOCK] *Lyveria and Zykovian converse in High Praetorian:*[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> *Then she begins to translate, mimicking expression somewhat, but not nearly ass well as when she could just repeat things in the same language:*
> 
> "Erila!?"
> 
> ...



“Oh, that’s a useful piece of information . . .”  Zykovian said getting angry.[/sblock]
*In Seelie to Abdiel*[sblock] “You might have mentioned that Erila was the daughter of Zaryl Barryn – that might have been helpful . . . ,”  Zykovian called out.[/sblock]

*Back to Lyveria (and others) in High Praetorian*[sblock] 







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "According to the probability of failure, it is highly foolish for you to do anything but hand us in and collect your reward...of course, according to the estimated eighty percent chance due to a preponderence of circumstancial evidence that you are not telling the truth about setting us up, it would highly foolish for me to assume that you were telling me the truth...but I do...Does that mean I am broken?  I may need extensive repairs made to my artificial mind if I ever get out of this situation..."



 “You’re not broken, you’re making your own decisions – that’s good,”  Zykovian commented, calming.  “I’ll do what I can for you, but you’ll have to trust me.”   

Turning to Mhrazhar, Zykovian said, “Now is definitely not the time . . . we would lose.  What do Mojiin senses see?”[/SBLOCK]
Looking to the guard captain, Zykovian smiled and said in Eldish, but using an authoritative voice[sblock] “I lay claim to this one,” Zykovian said with authority, pointing to Lyveria, “having killed the former Rosethorne owner - unless someone has a greater claim.”  [/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I don't believe I have, Sister," Karya admits, giving the smiling and blushing Rowaini another hug, "She's a very sweet girl, and she will be a most wonderful woman someday too!  Celimene, I just know you'll help to make this world a better place."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The young man smiles and nods along with Melody.*

"That does make sense, and since you're so eager to sign up, I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to get into every event for free if you go see the registrar first--the system was basically just invented to avoid loafers who would walk in, use our resources, and then leave without ever really being interested in working with us.  There's no reason that we can't find a compromise for nice people like you who share our love for exploring."

"As for team structure, you can decide that as you please, I think.  You will not be held responsible for the nefarious actions of your teammates, but you will be requested to help bring them to justice if you are able, both physically and emotionally, to do so.  When it comes to size, I'm not 100% sure on this, and the registrar knows better than I, but this is my guess:  A lot of people are needed to run even a small spelljamming ship, but we figure that the actual exploration team should consist of between five and ten people--the more who can do necessary jobs on the ship, the more you can bring without compromising the duration of the air envelope by bringing too many, but too few and you can't get anything done.  If you have a proposal for a different number, I would guess we will consider it." 

(OOC:

And Melody rolls a modified 30 on the untrained Diplomacy check--gotta love synergies!  By the way, I don't fudge dice, so there --you actually got the 19)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I believe you too, sister,”  Molpe says as she grins at the blushing Rowaini, “but, sister, she does have a tuff of hair down there,”  Molpe’s royal blue explored Celimene’s body till they reached the bottom of the two piece bathing suit that the Rowaini was wearing, “so that would indeed make her a woman, correct?”

* Raising her eyes to Celimene’s face Molpe realizing just how bad she had embarrassed the brunette and she quickly offers a hug and then a deep tender kiss in apology. *

“I’m sorry my dear friend!  I didn’t mean to embarrass you so…   Will you forgive me, Celimene?” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“I immediately knew, you were a reasonable person,”_ Melody replies with just a hint of flattery in her beautiful voice. _“Well, I surely hope, that there will be no problems with any team members, though you can never know. If they were close friends, but anyways, I was more thinking of... 'losing' an item to an outside influence, so to say, i.e. if we get attacked by pirates and robbed.”_ Laughing for a moment, Melody then continues. _“I hope I don't sound too pessimistic, it's just an example which came to mind... well, whatever, let's get on with this... I would really love to speak to the registrar as soon as possible. If you could give me a direction, that would be most helpful. As for the other team members, I already have a few persons in mind, but I don't know for sure, so I will have to ask them first, of course, but if they agree, which I suppose they will do, I will send them here to let you know.”_


OOC: Well, a few dice results were a little too convenient (repeatedly) to be coincidence (although, that is always possible, of course). And I can only guess.  But I will give you the benefit of the doubt there, not that it is really an issue, anyways. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]



			
				Zykovian in HP said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]“Oh, that’s a useful piece of information . . .”[/SBLOCK]



*Lyveria notices Zykovian getting angry, and responds in High Praetorian.*
[SBLOCK]
"My sincerest apologies, Sir Zykovian. I will strive not to cause such displeasure in the future. Was my translation unsatisfactory?"

*When Zykovian asks Lyveria to trust him, she blinks once, which is curious because as a construct, she never blinks unless she wants to do so. Perhaps she does not want any of the guards to see a wink, and she realises that Zykovian will understand.*
[/SBLOCK] 
*The guard captain looks at Lyveria and says in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"That's the Pleb, I guess. I'm afraid we do have a higher claim on it, sir--it was an accessory to murder and other criminal activities, and will need to be stored in a container with the other pieces of evidence--it also will need to be examined for clues as to the whereabouts of the Rosethorne leaders. When that's done, we can have it mindwiped to remove its criminal and other aberrant tendencies, and then it will be sold off--I'm sure we will offer it to you first for a reduced price if you want it though, but I hear these things are pretty expensive--my friend Johann wanted to buy one, and he couldn't afford it. I do apologise, sir--I will do whatever is in my power to make sure we have it ready for you as quickly as possible, maybe as soon as two days, in time for the end of that big convocation they're holding."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess you are right, my sister," Karya admits freely, "I guess when you've lived as long as I have, you always have that kind of problem--I hope I didn't make you feel bad when I called you a girl, my beautiful Rowaini friend."

*Celimene smiles bashfully at both of her nymph admirers and says kindly:*

"Of course I forgive you--you have both been so very kind to me...it makes me feel so good to hear your praise...it is so much more than I used to have back home."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“But no more than you deserve, my friend,”  Molpe says as she holds Celimene by her side as she looks back upon Karya, “you shouldn’t talk like that, sister! To believe your old is to make yourself old,” Molpe teases her with a smile as she leans close and whispers into one of Celimene’s ear, “Speaking of talking, what did she say to you in your native tongue?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, in the pirate example, I'm sure they wouldn't lay the blame on an innocent girl like you when it isn't even your fault.  Even if they did, as long as you completed the mission afterwards, then it would be alright even if a pirate stole the gear, since it would be yours.  Don't worry about pirates, though--this convocation is a time to have fun and enjoy yourself, Milady Melody."

*He gives her directions to the registrar's office.*

(OOC:

If you think this was crazy, you should see my one friend who gets a crazy-high number of 20s on my random-number generator.  I considered for a while that he was doing something, but he couldn't be because the generator is on my calculator, and it works normally most of the time...

Another interesting tidbit--you said that I am fudging and you aren't upset and BS said that I'm not fudging and he _is_ upset )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Ok, no more pirates, robberies and whatnot! That sounds like a brilliant idea. Thank you for your help!”_

Melody then heads to the office.


OOC: LOL  (I wasn't speaking of any 20's, tho. Just some chains of highly unlikely rolls combined with a few other factors. )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe:[SBLOCK]*Zykovian responded back to Lyveria in High Praetorian.*[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "My sincerest apologies, Sir Zykovian. I will strive not to cause such displeasure in the future. Was my translation unsatisfactory?"



“That’s quite alright, Lyveria.  I’m not displeased with you at all,”  Zykovian replied comfortingly, “It’s more an issue of what I just learned about Erila.  Were you aware of this, and were you present at any murder of a Mojiin?”

*At the blink, Zykovian’s eyes lit up and a smile creased his face for a moment, then he turned and faced the guard.*[/SBLOCK]

*The guard captain looks at Lyveria and says in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK] 







			
				Guard Captain said:
			
		

> "That's the Pleb, I guess. I'm afraid we do have a higher claim on it, sir--it was an accessory to murder and other criminal activities, and will need to be stored in a container with the other pieces of evidence--it also will need to be examined for clues as to the whereabouts of the Rosethorne leaders. When that's done, we can have it mindwiped to remove its criminal and other aberrant tendencies, and then it will be sold off--I'm sure we will offer it to you first for a reduced price if you want it though, but I hear these things are pretty expensive--my friend Johann wanted to buy one, and he couldn't afford it. I do apologise, sir--I will do whatever is in my power to make sure we have it ready for you as quickly as possible, maybe as soon as two days, in time for the end of that big convocation they're holding."




 “That’s quite alright, Captain,”  Zykovian replied in understanding and a acquiescent bow of his head, “However, I would consider it a personal favor would you speak to me before any such Mindwiping taking place . . . you don’t reforge a masterly crafted sword that has been used in a crime, nor the clothes on the criminal’s back . . . and I believe she would be extremely useful to me currently.  So, Captain, you had descriptions of all of the thorns, are we missing any others?  What did they leader look like again, Alire, right?” [/SBLOCK]*Zykovian nodded to the guard captain in understanding, though the strain at wanting to throttle the man for talking about her like an object tightened his jaw every so slightly.  Zykovian scanned their surroundings looking for someone taking interest in the proceedings, someone who helped set this up.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I plan on staying young for many, many years, Sister," Karya teases, "But I do sometimes get a different perspective..."

*Celimene whispers back to Molpe:*

"She complimented me very kindly and said I was as beautiful as any Nymph and complimented some of my physical features too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody reaches the door to a small room that has been requisitioned for use by the registrar as his office.*

"Yes, please come in," she hears a male voice call out to her from within.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]Molpe nods kindly at the busty brunette as she too replies in a whisper, “You truly are, Celimene, and they are quite impressive.  Though I’m rather surprised by her comments, I wouldn’t have suspected Karya to be a breast girl.  I mean we are so alike and I’m more of a leg girl myself, which, by the way, yours are rather quite shapely and well... long.”

* To stress her opinion one of Molpe’s hands leaves Celimene’s lower back and slides down one of the tall girls smooth legs as Molpe smiles and address Karya. *

“Good, Sister Karya, I would admit I would be very despondent if I saw you old before your time,” Molpe’s smile turned curious as she continued, “and just how old is the ambassador anyways?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Lyveria replies in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"While I did not know that she was the daughter of Zaryl Barryn, it was statistically probable that she had a close relative who was a Dragonlord.  Frankly, Mistress Alire has called for Barryn's death on many occasions.  As for the Mojiin murders, I did not witness them myself, but several of the victims were Rosethornes that Alire asked to help her search out the Jewel."
[/SBLOCK]
*The captain replies to Zykovian in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"But sir...you don't know if it still has commands to pretend to be helpful and then murder you in your sleep--it would do it if it had that command, you know...That's why it would be for your own safety...you know, confidentially, I sometimes feel bad about treating them this way...they look so much like people...but the Praetorians will be angry if the official position on the Plebs is changed, and it would be a diplomatic nightmare..."

"As for Alire, she is an amethyst-haired Valsian like these two, but she has bright blue eyes.  They're pretty distinctive.  She'll be the last one that hasn't been captured or pronounced dead."
[/SBLOCK]
*Zykovian doesn't see anyone else watching with particular interest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene blushes at Molpe's words and replies:*

"Actually, she _did_ compliment my legs, and she said that I have the legs of a beautiful _Mazirra_ dancer, though I was never really any good at dancing...never had enough coordination."

*Karya, who could easily hear the whole thing, slides her hand up the other leg in synch with Molpe:*

"Nonsense, my friend, you just need some practise is all, and you could be one of the best ones out there!"

*She turns to Molpe.*

"Old before my time?  Ha!  Never!" she giggles sticking her tongue out at Molpe, "I'm going to keep on living life the same as before, joyous and carefree...it is in fact my duty and my honour to use my gift of extended physical youth to spread such youthful and happy feelings around me.  As for my age, well, I've never been good at keeping track, but...probably something like 2569, give or take a century."  

*Karya winks.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Give or take a century?” Molpe replied in shock, her comments about how Celimene’s top heaviness could be the culprit of her lack of dancing skills were completely and utterly forgotten, “I… I just don’t know what to say Karya.  I do see how you thrive in such a place now, yes, yes, I know it’s not nearly that bad, but your long memory of home could sustain you for…  well, far longer than me.  I’m not nearly so old.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh," Karya giggles, "I guess its not so common for us Nymphs to be so old.  That's right...you probably weren't even born yet when I left for Eldiz, so twenty years would seem a lot to you.  That's one reason why I'm so proud of you that you have learned some important things so soon, things that took me many many years to see, so foreign were they to my youthful perspective, and you have become a caring and wonderful person so very quickly...Hmm, here's something else I betcha didn't know then, my kind and loving sister:  You've heard of the Karyai, right?  The name similarity is no coincidence...I was actually the first one, and so they're named after me.  It makes me feel so happy inside, as if I had hundreds of daughters of my very own to spread passion everywhere they go! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* With her free hand, the other was still brushing and petting one of the long shapely legs of Celimene, and a look of mesmerizing surprise Molpe reached out and gently touched the elegant face of Karya in a manner that suggested Molpe did indeed believe but wasn’t sure how to act. *

“I… I.  I don’t know what to say.  Thank you, thank you very much for your kind words but I don’t think I deserve them, sister?  Is that even the name of someone as old as you or should I be calling you something like eldest sister, Mother of the Karyai?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya sticks out her tongue at Molpe and blows a raspberry at her, then falls into a fit of giggling and gives her sister a hug, chiding jokingly*

"Oho, now who's the one making me feel old?  'Eldest sister'?  Didn't you just tell me to believe myself old is to be old--you were right, my wise sister.  Why, I'm just as energetic and eager to play as I was back when I was your age, and I would be honoured and overjoyed if you treated me just like any other sister, your own age, my wonderful sister.  It would make me the happiest Nymph in the whole world."

"Besides," she admits, "I'm not really the mother of any of the Karyai--I just like to think of them as my daughters because it feels good to think of having beautiful loving daughters of my own--have you ever felt that way, my Sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

RA: [sblock]* Molpe giggled at Karya’s reaction and of course to the raspberry that her sister blew at her but she did her best to look serious, and to take the matter seriously, as she looked deeply into Karya’s green eyes. *

“Well, eldest sister, there is a difference between old and being alive for a few millennium.”  

* Molpe allowed the serious look to last for a few precious seconds before she imitated her sister’s raspberry with one of her own and then in a giggling fit Molpe fell into Kreya’s arms. *

“Oh!  Sister, that was not to nice of me was it?” Molpe replied, between giggles, obviously pleased by the reaction she got, “I’m sorry I shouldn’t not have done that but to answer your question, yes.  I know the desire and the feelings involved in having beautiful daughters.  In fact I’m pregnant as we speak and hopefully I'm having twins...  I tried to have babies with two diffrent fathers and though I do not know if I succeded on the secound I have the most wonderful feelings regarding it!”  

* Molpe couldn’t hide the pride as she finally told someone of her successful pregnancy… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*At first, Karya is shocked at Molpe's words, then saddened, but when Molpe blows her raspberry and starts giggling, Karya quickly begins to laugh along with her sister at herself--it had been a pretty good trick after all.*

"Oh, you're a cruel one, Sister," she replies jokingly.

*When Molpe tells Karya about her daughters, the dryad gasps and then makes a high-pitched wordless sound of pure glee and throws her arms around Molpe, finally finding words.*

"That's...that's so wonderful, Sister!  Oh, my sister--my sweet, sweet sister!--You're so very, very blessed!  Can I be the soul-mother of either of them?"

*Meanwhile Celimene looks a bit taken aback, then she smiles:*

"Really?  I have no idea how you can have children with two men at the same time, but is one of them Wei-Han?  I'm so excited for you!" Celimene adds.

"Wei-Han?  Who is that--the lucky father?  I vaguely remember something about a noble Larakese warrior named Wei-Han a little while back, but maybe that was someone else..." Karya ponders.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, sister!” Molpe giggled in excitement, “and of course you can be the Soul Grandmother!”

* This time Molpe didn’t make Karya’ suffer as she blew a raspberry at her almost immediately before she nodded, kissed, and hugged Karya showing that she would be honored to have her as her daughters’ Soul Mother.  Not wanting for Celimene to fill left out Molpe turned to her to explain how she could have children with two different fathers at the same time. *

“We truly cannot, Celimene, but we can sometimes trick are body into doing it.  I’m not sure how much you know about nymphs but we can only become pregnant when we want too, this is one of the reasons we are so promiscuous when it comes to pleasure.  Anyhow, when we want to become pregnant we tell our body to release an egg and we can release eggs till an egg has been fertilized, okay?  Well I waited a few minutes until the first father, Glamour, she my true sister, was finished and then I released another egg, a waited a for more minutes and tried to release another…  Which I couldn’t cause I was all ready pregnant!  So then I cast a spell to clean myself up, this removed the seed of the first father but left the fertilized egg cause the spell sees the egg as being me, and then the second father, Wei-Han, coupled with me.”

* She looked around making sure the name of the second father hadn’t been overheard as she put a finger up to her lips. *

“but, shhhhh, Hun doesn’t know,  It’s a secret surprise for him cause we talked about the subject of children and he said he had never meet a pretty girl who wanted to my his child…  So I’m surprising him!  Neat, huh?”

* Though Molpe wants to ask so many questions of Kreya she holds back, offering a large grin, and waits for Celimene to reply on rather or not it made sense to her at all. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I think I'm more confused," Celimene admits, "You have a sister who's also a father?  I do think I understand the general idea, but I'm not sure about that part."

*Then she does a double-take.*

"Wait--you mean you didn't _tell_ Wei-Han you were going to have his child..."

*Karya smiles when she hears that Molpe agrees, too wily to be tricked the second time, especially when Molpe reveals her mischief so quickly, then she says.*

"Glamour...oh yes, the dressmaker.  She's a Dolathi, Celimene, and though I don't remember ever seeing her in the form of a man, she probably made an exception for her True-Sister..."

"Ohhhhhh..." Celimene says, satisfied, "That explains everything!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“She wasn’t a truly in the form of a man,”  Molpe admitted in obvious pride at her true sister’s actions, “but it was enough.  I know without doubt that I carry her daughter.  Can you imagine that, sister Karya!  True sister, coupling and giving birth to a daughter just like a man and a woman!”

* She seems dreamily distant for a second but as she shakes her head she turns serious as she beseeching both of the ladies before her. *

“You must not tell Wei-Han.  Please, I have no way of confirming rather or not it worked or rather Glamour’s seed impregnated both eggs.  I would hate for him to be disappointed…  He was so nice to me and he was a wonderful protector up and till he ran away from me…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but the M&M's [SBLOCK]*Zykovian replied in High Praetorian:*[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> ". . . for the Mojiin murders, I did not witness them myself, but several of the victims were Rosethornes that Alire asked to help her search out the Jewel."



"Interesting, the victims were Rosethornes and died . . . I need more time with you Lyveria . . . in more ways than one," Zykovian sighed. "I am trying to convince the captain that you should remain with me and not be mindwiped . . . but I'm having difficulty making him see my point of view.  I'm going to try again . . . using a different approach."[/SBLOCK]
*Zykovian stepped close to the guard captain and calmly reasoned in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK] "Ahhh, yes captain, but the official position _hasn't _ changed.  This one is just critical to the case I'm still working one and has valuable information - valuable to me because it could save lives.  I would hate to think that deaths could have been avoided if this one hadn't been mindwiped or packaged and crated off somewhere.  I'll admit . . . there's money involved as well, I'm not being completely altruistic.  You have your orders, captain, and I understand them and will abide by them . . . but, say Alire and the _Pleb _ were still at large.  It would _still _ be a major accomplishment to the issue of the Thornes . . . and this one will definitely come in handy in helping me find Alire.  Of that you can be certain.  Once everything has been resolved with this Alire, then I can turn in this one as well.  What do you think?" Zykovian asked.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody strides in and says: _“Hello and well met! My name is Melody and I am here to see the registrar.”_ If that is the person speaking to her, she goes on to explain how she would like to go exploring under the sheltering wings of the alliance and most of what else she told the clerk earlier.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya smiles.*

"It is both strange and wonderful at the same time," she says, "Of course, if Wei-Han is like most other..."

*Karya's words are cut off as Virina arrives with a quiet-looking but large man with blond hair and beard and big muscles.*

"Vilnmund will watch the front desk for us, my friends.  Now shall we go?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The guard captain ponders over Zykovian's words, and then says in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you've been a great help here today, and if you had wanted to run away with the Pleb or something, as unlikely as that may sound, I'm sure you would have just not brought it out when you came out after sending your friend to go get us.  As long as you bring it back when you're done--and you use one of these for your own safety."
[/SBLOCK]
*He reaches into his satchel and pulls out a small piece of metal, then continues*
[SBLOCK]
"The Praetorians gave our guards a few of these things for free in case we came across any renegade Plebs.  Just let me apply it so I can sleep safe that you aren't going to be backstabbed, and if Mister Barryn is okay with letting this go, then I am too."
[/SBLOCK]

*Zaryl nods and speaks in Eldish.*

[SBLOCK]
"I see no reason not to let Zykovian keep his toy if he wants to do so, even after his investigation is finished, really.  Just hand me back the gem that the Mojiin is carrying, and I will give you your pay.  If its the girly-golem you want, then let me know when the time comes to buy it off if you don't have enough, and I'll send you more money to match the price."
[/SBLOCK]
(OOC:

Zykovian's Diplomacy check 16 + 5 = 21)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe returns Karya smile, certain that her interrupted words where good ones, before turning to address and giving the big man a huge hug that looked rather pathetic against his bulk. *

“Vilnmund!  Thank you for watching the front desk so my friends and I can seek pleasure in each other!”

* Molpe doesn’t really give Vilnmund a chance to reply as she turns back to her companions to address them as she falls in next to Karya. *

“Shall we go and find my true sister, Zarina, now?” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*Zykovian accepted the item from the guard captain, nodding his thanks to him.  After Barryn commented, Zykovian gave a short bow from the neck, turned to Mhrazhar and asked in High Praetorian . . . .*[SBLOCK] "Well I have stalled as long as I could, my friend. Has it been sufficient time for you to come up with a plan to wisk us all out of here?  Otherwise, I fear we may have to give up the gem. We have been outplayed here, perhaps by Erila, herself.[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Melody, you say?" the registrar turns around in his chair, revealing a red-haired man with grey eyes. 

*He listens to what Melody has to say.*

"So you'd like to join us then, would you then?  I'm afraid I can't allow that...you've built up quite a reputation in this town as a swindler and a scoundrel.  In fact, I'm going to have to place you under arrest for assisted murder."

*He watches the confused look on Melody's face and then grins and laughs.*

"Just kidding!"

*His form ripples and shifts into the familiar favoured form of Discovery, Melody's father.*

"Melody, my dear little girl!," Discovery says with a warm smile, coming up to her and giving her a big hud, "It is so good to see you!  How have you been?  As you can see, I'm working as the registrar here for the moment."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody's seriously confused look turns into a broad smile as her father reveals himself. Laughing with him for a moment, she then joins him in a hug and says:

_“Dad! You almost had me there for a moment... I was surprised to find out, that you are here working with the alliance, but now that I think about it, it's not so hard to believe, really. How have I been? That's not easy to answer. I *am* well now, but had a little trouble yesterday and probably some more is up on the horizon. Not for me specifically, but for a few friends I made and with whom I would like to go spelljamming, if they care to join me. They only know this half of me, by the way, you see, I need to practice a little and this is a good opportunity. Oh, and since you probably have some ties with the city officials then... there *really* needs to be some kind of warning sign in front of the Sacra temple... I scarcely made it out there yesterday. Not everyone knows about their customs! And how was your day?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jul 17, 2005)

Fedowin coughs politly into his hand for attention, and then steps forward slightly and bows to the captain. Speaking eldish with a slight rowaini accent he says [sblock] "My pardon captain, but I'm slightly confused. I thought we were meant to take all the RoseThorns and the gem to 'Eloequence' for our bounty? And while I mean no disrespect to the good sir, " [/sblock] and here he bows to Zaryn, [sblock] "I do not know him, and I do know that there are Dolathi involved in this situation, and I would hate to go through _ all _ we went through getting our prize to hand it over to the wrong person....." [/sblock] He spreads his hands apolegeticly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, let's!" Virina agrees.

"Agreed.  I am looking forward to seeing your true sister again," Karya adds.

*Celimene smiles and nods.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe giggles with the girls in obviously excitement at the knowledge that she will soon see her true sister again.  As they walk off towards the private suite Molpe waves to Vilnmund, a large smile on her face, as she once again thanks him for watching the desk so that Celimene can join them. *

As they walked Molpe nudged Kreya in the side and asks her curiously, “You spoke of Wei-Han like you know him, sister.  Is that true?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"The Sacra...they're annoying, and they got very upset when we tried something like that, calling it discrimination against their religion...ultimately, the officials just figured that not that many people would enter a strange religion's temple, and they required the Sacra to inform everyone that the grounds of the cathedral are considered Sancyric soil, and they hoped that would be enough to prevent most, if admittedly not all, incidents..." Discovery looks a bit upset though when he hears about the incident, "I'm sorry that they turned on you, though Melody...if I found out that they caught you, I promise I would have pulled some strings to get you out..."  

"As for my day...I was up all night last night working on setting up for the convocation, and now I'm basically just resting in here, since almost nobody has come to see the registrar.  Once I'm better rested, I'll head out for an info session and then chat with some of the guests if I can...would you like me to buy you some dinner later on, or would you rather go out with your friends?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The guard captain nods to Fedowin and replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Your prudence is admirable, but we do have that covered, good sir.  This is Zaryl Barryn, the man who employed you via Eloquence, so if you could please let him have the Jewel then the transaction will be compete."
[/SBLOCK]

*Looking to Zykovian, he shakes his head and speaks again.*
[SBLOCK]
"No, that's not quite how it works.  You have to put it on the back of the Pleb's neck where the numbers are, like so."
[/SBLOCK]

*Lyveria stands meekly as the guard captain applies the small metal object to the back of her neck.  As soon as it touches the '108R527' , the numbers appear in glowing letters on the back of the metal, and then it extends into a collar around her neck, with the metal tag falling off into the captain's hand and leaving the collar intact.* 

*The captain hands the tag to Zykovian, saying in Eldish:*

[SBLOCK]
"Okay, now you take it sir,"
[/SBLOCK]

*And he bows and awaits the Crazan Arris transaction and the end of a stressful two-day affair.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Vilnmund smiles and bows, as the four girls walk towards the Waterfall Room.*

*Karya answers Molpe:*

"I vaguely remember hearing about an adventurer named Wei-Han--I think, those names are all so similar--but that was years back, so maybe I'm just imagining things...I think he was a noble martial artist who went on missions only if he agreed with their principles, and then when he was paid for the job, he donated all of it to charity."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“That sounds like him,”  Molpe mused with a found smile that quickly turned teasing, “but I guess it really comes down to how *you* define ‘years ago’ sister...”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya giggles.*

"I'm trying to define it like you would, my silly sister--living in the moment so that every year is a long time, rather than a short wink of an eye, is one way to always stay young in my heart.  It was probably a decade or so, no more."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I see, that’s not even close to “years ago” in my opinion!”  Molpe started giggling uncontrollably but finally managed to talk through her giggles “My long lived sister, you do realize that a decade is over *half* my life, correct?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I do know that," Karya replies, giggling back at Molpe's giggling fit and giving her sister a big hug, stroking her hair gently, "What would you call it then, my youthful and exuberant sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“A long time ago!”  

* Molpe cannot even hold it in, nor does, she really try as she starts busting up laughing and though Molpe knows she is ‘going to get it’ from Kreya she makes no only a feeble effort to defend herself. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya giggles.*

"Well its still years back though, my teasing little sister," and she tickles Molpe gently and good-naturedly, laughing along with her sister.  After a while, she stops and just holds Molpe in her arms, and they continue along behind Virina and Celimene.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe giggles and protests under the tickle torture and quickly begins to beg for her life but her begging only makes her laugh more. *

“No!  Sister!  Stop!  Yours are still perky!” 

* As the torture stops Molpe giggles, smiles warmly and affectionately, as she tenderly welcomes and returns Karya’s hugging embrace as she stops walking and began passionately kissing the dryad. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya returns Molpe's kisses, first tenderly and then ardently, with a growing passion that flows like electricity between the two.  As the kiss breaks off slowly and lingeringly, Karya strokes Molpe's chest idly and then jokingly giggles:*

"You're right Sister--mine are still perky, but I think yours might be getting a little saggy...are you getting old on me Sister?"

*She giggles again and sticks out her tongue at Molpe, still in her embrace and with her face only inches away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe[SBLOCK]*Zykovian looked to the guard captain and to what he had done and asked in Eldish . . . *[SBLOCK] " . . . and what does that do and can it be undone?" Zykovian asked politely, with a slight glint in his eye.[/SBLOCK]
*Rystil Only*[sblock]_'From a small victory to possible defeat in an instant that I failed to act,'_ Zykovian thought.  He looked into Lyveria's eyes for what happened.[/sblock]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe’s royal blue eyes roll from the sweet pleasure as she moan’s softly under the dryad’s blissful and expert touch but when Karya sticks her tongue out Molpe manages to surprise her as her tongue darts quickly, catching and gentle caressing the dryad’s own tongue in a loving dance that draws both participants draw close once again in another series of deep kisses. *

“Sister, that is simply nonsense,” Molpe replies in a loving whisper after she breaks of the long series of deep kisses, “mine are simply larger, not by alot mind you, but its natural.  Of course, you are more than welcome to have a closer look, sister.”

* Molpe, having managed to slip the straps of her dress from her shoulders stood topless, her breasts heaving heavily from her built up passion.  A grin of pure seductive invite graces her elegant features as she rolls her shoulders once, then twice, to entice Karya even more. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Mharzhar senses a moderate aura of Taint on Zaryl Barryn.  Let me know if you wish to activate round 4 
[/SBLOCK]

*Zykovian looks at Lyveria's eyes and found that her eye has widened and become glassy and a bit staring and unchanging, whereas normally she had made at least a facsimile of human expression, as the guard captain replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"No worries, sir--it is just a restraining collar.  I'm not sure how these things work, myself, but I heard it'll make it so that it loses access to certain free will aspects of its artifical mind, becoming unable to do anything except follow direct commands issued by the holder of the tag, or the most recent holder if the tag is lost.  This way, it won't be able to execute any predetermined plans to attack you or anything like that, and it will not be able to twist your commands around to interfere with you.  It is supposedly easy enough to remove it, though I don't know how--we'll have it removed for you after we mindwipe it, of course."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya returns Molpe's kisses with a deep passion and then shakes her head with a laughing smile as she runs her finger gently and with great tenderness right down the middle, between the flesh that Molpe exposed.*

"Nope," she shakes her head, stroking Molpe a few more times fondly and then patting her gently before pronouncing, "Definitely smaller, Sister, but I am willing to admit that your legs are quite delectable..."

*And she kisses Molpe again, loosing the straps on her own dress so that it falls to the ground, revealing the two in their full splendour upon each other, as they enter a passionate embrace, giggling and smiling together.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe:[SBLOCK]*In Eldish* [SBLOCK]







			
				Guard Captain said:
			
		

> "No worries, sir--it is just a restraining collar.  I'm not sure how these things work, myself, but I heard it'll make it so that it loses access to certain free will aspects of its artifical mind, becoming unable to do anything except follow direct commands issued by the holder of the tag, or the most recent holder if the tag is lost.  This way, it won't be able to execute any predetermined plans to attack you or anything like that, and it will not be able to twist your commands around to interfere with you.  It is supposedly easy enough to remove it, though I don't know how--we'll have it removed for you after we mindwipe it, of course."



  *Zykovian's eyes narrowed and his jaw had a very very hard edge to it.  Through somewhat gritted teeth, Zykovian replied to the captain.*  "Thank you, captain, your eagerness to . . . help me will be remembered . . . for a very long time,"  Zykovian replied.  "I look forward to finding a way to repay your . . . kindness . . . in kind." [/SBLOCK]*Zykovian's eyes narrowed and his jaw had a very, very hard edge to it.* 

*Rystil Only*[sblock]_'Now I have to find and pay someone to remove the collar . . . perhaps there may be some notes on the matter at my flat . . . or Eloquence may know someone,'_ Zykovian thought.[/SBLOCK] [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Grinning fondly as she enjoys the dryad’s embrace and petting Molpe giggles while speaking softly and affectingly in-between giving small tender kisses with her lips and rubbing her pert nose against Karya’s equally pert nose. *

“I think not, sister,”  Molpe replied, though she was unable to truly judged as there pressed were pressed up tightly against each other as she lightly massaged Karya’s exposed back, “but if you are willing to admit that my breasts are not sagging then I’m willing to not proceed this argument.  Instead we can let Celimene and Virina decide which is bigger, agreed?”

* She turns over her shoulder, her turquoise blue hair tossing around in such a way that it would make any viewer contemplate a waterfall before it once again settling down.  She smiled in curious mischievous at the two as she waited Karya’s reply. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The guard captain looks curiously at Zykovian's apparent animosity--the gritted teeth and meaningful pauses and asks in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Anything wrong sir?  I apologise if I have not been of good service today."
[/SBLOCK]

*Zaryl points directly to the Crazan Arris, and asks in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Okay, now that the bandits are settled, can you please give me the Jewel?  I have your money right here, and I think we can all use some rest after that harrowing day and night..."
[/SBLOCK]
*He holds up a small envelope containing Zykovian's pay.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya laughs gently, lilting, luscious laughter that shows her sister just how easily she is willing to set their little joke argument aside and return to a state of carefree amity and pleasure. She tickles Molpe's nose with her own as she says with a warm and impish smile:*

"Of course, Sister. That is more than fair."

*Virina laughs at the two Nymphs' antics and looks back and forth between them, finally admitting.*

"Really, its too close to make a choice--If I had to pick, I might give a slight edge to Molpe, but I think they're pretty much the same size, you two little squabblers," she jokingly teases them at the end.

*Celimene shakes her in disagreement at Virina's assessment.*

"No, I think that Karya has the edge," the Rowaini girl replies, "But I admit it is close.

*Celimene is blushing a bit to be having this conversation, or even watching this tableau, in the room with the public baths, as she eyes the door to the Waterfall Chambre a bit anxiously.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Celimene, Virina,”  Molpe says with a huge inviting smile, “how can you possible judge from over there?  Now please, girls, come over here and properly judge our beauty breasts.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Virina laughs and comes forward, placing her hands gently on the two Nymphs's chests as she makes her best comparison.*

"Hmm...well Karya's are very slightly perkier and softer, but I still think Molpe's are bigger--Celimene, care to give a second opinion?" 

*Celimene looks out to all the people watching and simply shakes her head, trembling a bit, perhaps unnoticably.*

"Then I guess that means Molpe wins!" Virina laughs amiably.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Ha!  Your eyes are going too!”  Molpe turns and quickly blows a raspberry as Karya before she starts giggling and hugging again, “but its okay, sister, I believe your legs are more delectable than mine but I know what matters most.  I wouldn’t want you any other way than you are right now...” 

* Though she realizes that Celimene and Virina are waiting patiently upon them, and Molpe wants nothing more than to include them, she once again finds herself drawn to kissing the dryad once again but this time the skilled hands of a lover caressed Karya’s soft skinned and feminine form. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya giggles.*

"But we can't trust Virina, Sister--she said that mine are a bit perkier and softer when clearly..." Karya gently strokes Molpe's chest, "Yours are both softer and perkier, my busty little sister!" Karya blows her own raspberry back and collapses into Molpe's arms, giggling and hugging right back, oblivious to the world in bliss as Molpe caresses her form, joining her sister in passion, while Celimene can only look on helplessly in embarrassment and Virina simply smiles, happy for them.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“As things turned out, I believe, even if you had found out and pulled some strings, that wouldn't have helped anymore. Gladly, I figured out what was going on quick enough and could flee before the worst happened. Ironically, the healing spell of the high priestess, which I received just before they turned on me, as she noticed my ability to cast spells then, kept me alive. But really, this is absolutely ridiculous, they lure innocent people in there and *kill* them! They cannot be serious, that the mentioning of being unbound by Eldiz law inside the temple would be enough. *sigh* Well, enough of that, we can't do anything about that, anyways. At least for now...

I would love to join you for dinner, but I cannot say right now, whether I will have the time to spare. I should be able to find out about that during the day, though, after I met my new friends, who should be here soon. I'll let you know as soon as I am sure about it.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jul 18, 2005)

Fedowin looks at the envelope and taking a step forward and to the right, asks in eldish [sblock] "Is that the full 25,000 that Eleqouence promised?" [/sblock] 

ra
[sblock]
I'm trying to look like I'm trying for a better view of the envelope, but I'm trying to give Belle a little bit of visual cover, just in case there is anything she has to pull. We never searched her or disarmed any of the other rosethorns.

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Melody and Molpe[SBLOCK]*In Eldish*[SBLOCK]







			
				Guard Captain said:
			
		

> "Anything wrong sir?  I apologise if I have not been of good service today."[/SBLOCK]
> *Zykovian simply looked at the guard from the corner of his eye, not so angry that he was afraid to speak, but just displeased enough that any comment would be rude and ill-met.  When Zaryl Barryn spoke, Zykovian glanced at Mhrazhar, then asked Barryn in S/E/HP . . . *
> 
> "You had a harrowing night, Mr. Barryn?  I'm sorry to hear that, sir. Why is that?"  Zykovian asked, the displeasure which was directed at the guard not evident in his voice to the Valsian.
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“That might be true, sister, but mine are only perkier cause I’m more excited than you are…”  

* Molpe words drifted off as she grinned mischievously while her fingers slid gentle between Karya’s legs and methodically rubbed Karya’s exposed soft feminine flesh.

“Or so I was sister,” Molpe corrected herself as she brought more bliss to the dryad, “I do believe you are perkier than me now but one really needs to be close to tell such things.”

* Molpe’s words had barely cleared before her soft full lips and wet tongue found and suckled on the center of Karya’s perkiness. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaryl does indeed to be somewhat annoyed with Fedowin.*
(OOC: I agree with your assessment in your last post)
[/SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: I looked back and saw that you said you were looking forward to round 4, so I'm going to assume you approve of activating roudn 4  )

*Mhrazhar feels his eyes glaze over as Nemesis's judgment sweeps over him, blurring his vision and sending his mind to an airy place where he floats above all the people gathered in the Noble's Ward like an otherworldly judge, though he will play the role of judge, jury, and executioner.  Visions swim through his head from the Taint itself--draining energy from the crying planet...power, ever more power.  Mhrazhar sees ambition, powerful ambition to see his family rise to become premier among the Dragonlords--an ambition that is ruthlessly pursued, no matter how much power it will take and the cost to Arris.  He sees a group of Mojiin holding a solemn ceremony over a cave filled with ancient runes that hiss and turn to assault him on sight, and how the amethyst-haired man shrugs and slices them all to ribbons with a relentless barrage of crystals...*
[/SBLOCK]

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Belle looks ready for action if someone makes a move for her.*
[/SBLOCK]

*Zaryl looks at Fedowin somewhat irritatedly and replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Who are you, anyway, sir?  I will remind you that the bounty was 10,000 credits, and Zykovian will find them all here."
[/SBLOCK]

*He turns to Zykovian and continues:*
[SBLOCK]
"I was afraid for a moment that my Jewel had been lost and that I would thus bring disgrace for my family and let them all down.  But now that I see you have it, right there,"
[/SBLOCK]

*He points directly at the Jewel and continues:*
[SBLOCK]
"I am feeling much better!   I'll tell you what--if you like, we can discuss this over a late lunch--myself, you, and my daughter Erila--after we finish this transaction--I'll pay, of course."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 18, 2005)

*Mhrahzhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbMM[sblock]*Mhrazhar's unmoving gaze has been fixed on Zaryl for the duration of the conversation. They seem to focus right through him for a few very long moments. His serpentine eyes, reflecting the flames of judgement and the lightening of wrath, continue their steely gaze into the amethyst-haired man. 

*He [Zaryl] points directly at the Jewel and continues:*

Mhrahzar's muscles tense and he stiffly walks to Abdiel. Upon seeing where the the Crazan Arris lays he delicately and lovingly picks it up from its resting place. He acts with a grace and gentleness that seems quite uncharacteristic for such a large draconic creature.

Mhrazhar eyes narrow in judgement and focus straight into Zaryl, to Alire, and then back to Zaryl. His face slightly contorted with a hatred and contempt that seem to defy any emotion you have seen from him. 

Mhrazhar's eyes never move from Zaryl's as he puts the Crazan Arris gently in the envelope and then says a few words to him in Mojiin:* "lkjasd lka jdksalkj jkljd lkjkljkl lkj jkl alkdjkl lak"

[Mojiin][sblock]"Nemesis has judged you Dragon Lord and I _will_ destroy you."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Actually, much as I do not like the Sacra, they would not have killed you if possible, and if they did, they would have revived you.  They are all about their own brand of 'redemption' , but let's not talk of them any more."

"Do let me know about dinner as soon as you can then," Discovery smiles at his daughter, "Now would you like to sign up or what?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“They tried well enough. Anyways, yes, that's why I came here in the first place - of course, only since I didn't know, that I would meet you here. Yes, I'm quite certain, that this is what I want to do, and so I just want to skip the paying and refunding cycle and just sign up right from the beginning. Your presence just reinforces my trust in the alliance, dad,”_ Melody finishes with a smile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya moans softly in pleasure at Molpe's administrations, then she looks at Molpe and smiles warmly:*

"Virina was right--yours are bigger!"

*And then she can say no more as pleasure overtakes her and her and she hugs her Limnad sister to her passionately, lovingly stroking Molpe's pleasure spots as her eyes widen in bliss at Molpe's administrations.*

*Celimene clears her throat softly, and Karya strains to whisper to Molpe:*

"Look at her shoulders--she's so tense...she needs to learn not to be shameful of her beauty--don't you think, Sister?"

*She gives a mischievous grin to Molpe.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Glad that her sister’s eyes where finally open Molpe had grinned at Karya’s admittance and quickly built up the dryad’s pleasure until her moans carried far into the common bath as the built up pleasure was released throughout Karya’s body in a rush of ecstasy. *

* Entwined with her sister Karya’s words had surprised Molpe and though it was mischievous eyes that looked upon Celimene it was worried in which she spoke. *

“Yes, she does indeed.”  

* Molpe confessed as she ignored her own building pleasure by leaving her sister’s side in favor of moving towards the tall busty brunette, her mischievous look replaced with one of worry. *

“Celimene?  Are you having second thoughts or is it the public display of our affection that causes you to tense in such a manner?” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*After hearing Fedowin's comment on increasing the bounty 150%, Zykovian's face screwed up into a half-laugh and half-scorn look and commented to Mr. Barryn in Eldish, while pointing his thumb to Fedowin.*[SBLOCK] "He's not with me,"  Zykovian said, shaking his head with a wry grin on his face, while pointing his thumb at Fedowin but not looking at him.


			
				Zaryl Barryn said:
			
		

> "I was afraid for a moment that my Jewel had been lost and that I would thus bring disgrace for my family and let them all down.  But now that I see you have it, right there"



"That would be terrible, Mr. Barryn,"  Zykovian commented.  Possibly angling for another job, Zykovian asked, "Do you have any leads on who took the gem in the first place?"

"As for lunch, as much as I would really enjoy that, I'm afraid I already had a prior commitment . . . and now I have some additional work as well.  Were you to need my services again, I would look forward to hearing from you through the proper channels,"  Zykovian added.  "Good day to you, sir."[/SBLOCK]
*Rystil Only*[sblock]As Mhrazhar approached and spoke, Zykovian thought, _'Please say thank you and have a nice day, please say thank you and have a nice day,'_ in a mantra.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 18, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbMM[sblock]Mhrazhar's form trembles slightly as he speaks to Zykovian. His eyes never leaving Zaryl: 

[High Praetorian][sblock]"He is a Dragon Lord with a great amount of death at his hands. I will one day hold his head in one hand one and the Crazan in the other. Mark my words. 

This is not the time for vengence; we are the prey now. Once this is done we need to make sure that we are always the predator."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jul 19, 2005)

fedowin sighs and rolls his eyes at zykovian's comments.


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 19, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]
Abdiel finally responds to Zykovian's earlier question, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"I did not tell you about Erila's father, since I did not know his name. I knew that he was a Dragonlord, but I did not know who he was."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Mhrazhar, and calmly speaks to him, in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Mhrazhar, sister, please calm down. Give me the Crazan Arris, you would not want to do anything that you would regret later", he continues in a quieter voice, "leave that part to me."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel takes back the Crazan Arris from Mhrazhar. He approaches Zaryl, with the Crazan Arris firmly in his claw. He speaks to him, in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I do not know if you speak our language, if not, your daughter, will be able to translate for me. What do you want the Crazan Arris for? Answer this question and it will be yours."[/SBLOCK]
He takes a step backwards, and awaits Zaryl's response.[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Good to hear my daughter, and of course I'll sign you up and waive all your fees right now," Discovery smiles back at Melody, "Let me know who you want to be with, and I will make absolutely sure you get that group--and also tell me what position you want to be assigned on the crew--for instance if you want to be the one who gets to pilot the helm!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaryl responds to Abdiel in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"I will dedicate the Jewel, just like all of my life's work, to my family.  Thank you very much for finding it, but please give me back my Jewel now."
[/SBLOCK]  

*He turns to Zykovian and speaks in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"As to leads, I just know what you probably know--the Amaranthian Lily petal and turquoise hair were found at the scene of the crime early last morning--in the wee hours.  Then when I couldn't find it myself, I called for a bounty, and, well, you know the rest best of all.  As for lunch, tis a shame, but I understand.  I'll be sure to ask for you again if I need a bounty hunter.  Please get your Mojiin to give me the Jewel now and I won't keep you from your prior commitment any longer."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe heads over towards Celimene, Karya does...something, but she remains lounging langourously where she rests.*

*Celimene looks deeply into Molpe's eyes, seeing the affection but also the slight bit of hurt, and her eyes soften and fill with love.  The busty Rowaini moves the distance between her and the Limnad and throws her arms around Molpe, hugging her Nymph friend in a passionate embrace with her face and lips hovering right up next to Molpe's as she replies:*

"I'm so sorry, Molpe!--I didn't mean to ruin your pleasure...I felt embarrassed, but you have reminded me of the wonderful lessons you taught me, and now I've realised that displays of affection are wonderful things, not to be ashamed of.  Let me join you, my wonderful friend?"

*Celimene's fingers go to the top of her bathing suit and it slips off...*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*Zykovian nodded curtly to Mr. Barryn and spoke to Abdiel in Seelie*[sblock] "Abdiel, it is time to give up the gem . . . please,"  Zykovian stated in an understanding tone of voice, glancing at the guards all around them.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbMM[sblock]Mhrazhar's gaze does not waiver from Zaryl as he speaks to Abdiel

[Mojiin][sblock]"Ask him if his family knows of the methods that he employs. Ask him if Arris approves."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Casting a stray thought towards the fact that she was wearing high heels, and therefore wouldn't have to stand on her tiptoes, Molpe replies to Celimene’s words with deep passionate kisses while her hands move and cover the straps of the bathing suit, keeping the brunette’s busty hidden.  As the kiss fades away Molpe opens her understanding royal blue eyes as she address the taller young women. *

“Celimene, hush, you have no reason to apologize, my friend.  This is still very new to you is it not?  You’ve accomplished so much in a short amount of time so you have nothing to be sorry for, nothing to apologize, and nothing to be sad about, okay?  I do not expect you to become a nymph in spirit over night and there is nothing wrong with us showing our appreciation for each other in a setting you are more comfortable in.”

* As Molpe continues to offer her soothing words she looks into Celimene’s almond colored eyes with a deep understand and appreciation as one of her dainty hands brush down the Rowaini’s check. *

“Besides, I do believe we where going to the waterfall room so we could include Zarina in our pleasure basking.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*A gentle wave of pleasure rushes through Celimene as Molpe praises her and gently strokes her cheek, and she brings her lips forward again to give her friend a deep, passionate kiss, as she gently strokes Molpe's hands and moves them away from covering her exposed top, hugging against the Naiad lovingly.*

"Molpe, please let me show you that I am not ashamed of you...of us...of all the wonderful things you've shown me...please?" Celimene whispers, as she strokes Molpe's exposed chest and gives her dear friend another passionate kiss, hugging the Limnad intimately.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe breathes deeply as she focus on the pleasure that flows from the Rowaini and courses through every inch of her excited body.  Her royal blue eyes grow wide as the very thought of Celimene showing her appreciating and though Molpe was smiling before hand it paled in compassion to the enthusiastic and mischievous smile that greeted the tall brunette’s words. *

“Of course, my friend,” Molpe replied softly in between tender kisses, “my body is yours to do as you please,”  

* Not wanting to rush the young lady Molpe waits for Celimene to make her moves and to show her appreciation. *[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Thank you! What positions will have to be filled and what would be required of those who do? While I do have some knowledge about this from our travels, I was only a passenger then. Still, that's probably more than what most others here know about it, tho.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, let's see...You have the captain--she's in charge of running the ship and the crew, kind of like the leader.  Then the helmsman, who is always a spellcaster, who uses her arcane power to guide the ship and move it through the stars.  Those are the only two positions that pretty much every ship will fill, although sometimes the captain is also the helmsman.  Then you need general people to man different aspects of the ship--your loaned vessel won't have any majour siege weapons that you would have to worry about having a weapons specialist, but there is often a quartermaster, who deals with food, supplies, and importantly: air, caluclating how much you have and how much you will need.  A navigator who either has accurate star charts, or an Astral Compass, or both, is always an excellent addition, too.  I guess the rest can mostly be done by simple sailors, although there may be some team members who would be unskilled at any of the above jobs who you would want to bring along for having other special skills, like combat training, magic (above and beyond the helmsman, who uses up her spells while feeding her magic to the helm), or other things..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“I will have to think about this, but I don't think I want to be the helmsman, or would that be helmswoman? I would surely like to try that once or twice, but not all the time. That would leave the captain's seat, which would certainly be an option, there are also only one or two others who could fit it, well, or something else. I guess we will figure that out, once the crew is assembled. So, since you said I should let you know what position I would be interested in, I suppose the alliance will have the final decision there, but we are probably free to give them a proposal, right?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 19, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel thinks about Zaryl's answer, and listens to Mhrazhar's suggestion, before looking very intently at first Zaryl, and then Erila. He turns back to Zaryl, and addresses him coldly, in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Does your family know the methods that you employ? Do they approve? Does Arris approve?"[/SBLOCK] He then turns to Erila, and speaks to her in the same tone:[SBLOCK]"Do you approve of his methods? In fact, I wonder, does he approve of your methods? Does he know of your secrets?"[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel pauses to gauge their reactions to his comments.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“How important is it, for the helmsman, to be a 'powerful' spellcaster? Is there a certain requirement to be able to power the ship long enough, or does it make it go faster, the more spell energy it gets fed?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene smiles happily at Molpe's enthusiasm, as she slowly and gently brings Molpe to a climax of pleasure, following what she had learned from Molpe the day before as well as from watching the two sisters play just before.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly, Melody, you can propose whatever you like--ordinarily they just assign it, but I don't see why I can't make an exception for you, my darling daughter," Discovery smiles, "As for the helmsman, it is based on total arcane training, and not the number of spells you have at the ready"

(OOC: Based on caster level purely, so a caster/something else would be a better choice than a double caster because the helmsman loses their spells)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaryl sighs as Erila looks directly into Abdiel's eyes, and when she meets them, her amethyst-eyes gaze into his in a look of pure compassion that seems to say 'Trust me' .*

*Zaryl says to Zykovian in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Tell the Mojiin to give it to me please...it is wasting out time."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 19, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]When Zaryl turns to talk to Zykovian, Abdiel will nod very slightly to Erila. He then looks at Zaryl, and speaks to him in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"Here it is, take it. While you may have it for now, it will serve Arris' purpose in the end."[/SBLOCK] With that said, Abdiel hands the Crazan Arris to Zaryl.

He then turns to Zykovian, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Our business here is finished for now, so come, let us get on with our day. Zykovian, please lead the way."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Alright. There is only one other person capable of doing that currently, I will ask him, what he thinks about it. You can mark me down for the captain's position for now, though there is especially one other friend, who would also be suitable from my assessment, but I will have to ask him first, what he has to say about it. I'll let you know about any changes and about the other crewmembers, once things are sorted out. Thanks for your help!”_

OOC: How important is the caster level? Can Melody figure that out somehow?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* When the pleasure had died down Molpe found herself leaning heavily upon the kneeling Celimene, the climax had left her breathless and tried but mostly importantly it had left her happy and fulfilled. *

* With a grin Molpe let go of the hem of her dress, causing it to tumble back down and cover the lower part of her body once more, as she reached down and pulled the kneeling Celimene to her feet. *

“Most wonderful, Celimene,” Molpe admitted with a grin, both from the pleasure and from the taste of the Rowaini’s full lips, and gave a small wink as she addressed her, “so much so I feel like maybe I should ask if you been practicing without me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Abdeil said:
			
		

> "Our business here is finished for now, so come, let us get on with our day. Zykovian, please lead the way."



[/sblock]*Only after Abdiel handed over the gem did Zykovian step away from the guard captain and toward Zaryl Barryn.  Zykovian spoke to Barryn in Eldish* [sblock] "Mr. Barryn, I believe that just about concludes our business, at least for today,"  Zykovian commented very politely.  "I have no idea what they said, Mr. Barryn, I hope it wasn't rude and I apologize if it was."[/sblock]*Zykovian waited to be handed the envelope, arms resting casually at his sides.  Once he received the envelope, he will nod to Barryn, turn and walk away, heading toward the Residential Ward.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene smiles and flushes a delighted pink at the compliment, then shakes her head.*

"No, Molpe, I haven't really even had time since last night..." Celimene says, stroking the Limnad fondly and hugging against her, and then giving Molpe a big kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, sounds great!  Captain Melody, eh?  Ahhh, my little girl is growing up so fast!  Well, all your things are in order.  Take these vouchers and you should be able to get into as many events as you want for free."  

*Discovery writes Melody's name on a set of vouchers, and hands them to her.*

"Have fun!"

(OOC: 

Caster level and helm type directly determine the ship's movement speed, while Casting stat (Charisma for Melody) and helm type determine manoeuvrability )  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Then you are a very fast learner, Celimene, and you do me proud as both friend in student.”  Molpe said with a proud smile as her own hands explored the busty brunettes body in between hugs and kisses, “so what now, my friend?  My body is still your to explore and command…  Is there something you desire, wish to learn, or wish to practice?”  

* Molpe’s experienced hands massaged Celimene as she smiled suggestively at the taller woman… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaryl Barryn smiles and laughs at Abdiel's comment, before replying in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Sure it will--just remember: I'm the one who found the gem, lost in the reaches of space, not the Mojiin. It is mine now, to do with as I please."
[/SBLOCK]
*Barryn looks to Zykovian and says in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Nothing more than the usual, 'I will win in the end, Dragonlord' thing that most Mojiin say--extra style points for getting a Preserver to help you bring it back to me, by the way--I didn't think there was anyone in any Crystal Sphere who could do that. Here's your pay, and you earned it! That concludes our business for the moment."
[/SBLOCK]
*Barryn hands over the envelope--Zykovian finds ten small slips of paper inside, each one worth one thousand credits. Then Barryn and Erila head off, and the guards arrest the cat-girl and Bellangere, who realise that without 108R527 or Erila, they really have no chance here.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene smiles and strokes Molpe's still-exposed chest gently.*

"Thank you, Molpe!  I am so glad that you are proud of me...Something I desire?--Hmm, why don't you show me something new that will bring me to heights of pleasure.  Do you have any such tricks up your sleeve, my dear friend?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jul 20, 2005)

Fedowin waits for the guards to be long gone before turning to Zykovian and commenting in eldish [sblock] "Well, at least in the confusion I caused they forgot to take Belle and your new friend. Any idea how to fix her? By the way, what happened to either selling the jewel for 20,000 or to using it for saving that planet? Was that covered under what our scaly friend said?" [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes and no, my dear,” Molpe tried to explain, “Nothing as mind blowing as you experienced last night but there is different techniques, differently stimulus, but a girl can only do so much with what she has,” she paused for meaning and added a wink, “at least without different contraptions but I didn’t bring anything with me.”

Molpe pouted and gave thought for a moment, “Ah!” she perked up in a mischievously, “there is something but as I understand it’s consider taboo amongst your people and you might not be ready for it.  Nor would I fault you for it.”

* Not wanting to public mortify the still, in many ways, modest Celimene, Molpe leans and whispered sweetly into her ear. *[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In Eldish*[sblock]







			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "Well, at least in the confusion I caused they forgot to take Belle and your new friend. Any idea how to fix her? By the way, what happened to either selling the jewel for 20,000 or to using it for saving that planet? Was that covered under what our scaly friend said?"



[/sblock]*Zykovian repeated what Fedowin said to everyone in E/S/HP as he quickly walked toward the Residential Ward. He then replied in E/S/HP as well while still moving.*

"The intent was always to help Abdiel restore his planet with the gem," Zykovian explained.  "Unfortunately, getting jumped by a squad of guard in the Noble Ward, and they don't retain chups in the guard for the Noble Ward, along with a Dragonlord, along with Erila switching sides and Lyveria taken out of commission sort of changed those plans."  

"Now . . . I'm angry - I know we've been played but I'm uncertain as to who.  Our only chance to have a hope of recovering the gem in the future was to give him the gem and go from there.  Can't devise interesting plans to recover the gem when I'm dead . . . I don't think anyone can."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene listens to Molpe and nods.*

"Yes, it is taboo...I bet I know something that would be even better though!"  

*Celimene caresses Molpe lovingly and showers kisses all over the Limnad's soft flesh.*

*Meanwhile, Karya looks at the two with a proud smile, and then turns to glance at the other people in the communal pool, perhaps noticing something of interest, though Molpe is a bit too busy with Celimene to see what it is.  Eventually, she turns back and goes over to the happy, but all-alone, Virina, whispering in the blue-haired woman's ear as she strokes it gently, removing the not-quite-Nymph's clothes and showing her some affectionate Amaranthian-style pleasure.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*As the group moves swiftly towards the Residential Ward, Lyveria stands motionless, eventually stating in a mechanistic monotone, broken only by the last word, which is inflected with a sense of awed adoration:*

"I await your command, Master."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“What is that, my dear?”  Molpe replied with a proud mischievous grin as she mimics and returns Celimene’s movements. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene begins to caress more urgently, slowly walking the two of them back with her petting as if she plans to back Molpe into the wall, with Molpe moving ever backwards, unable to see behind her but trusting in Celimene, but the Rowaini doesn't go all the way.*

"It is something very special that I thought today while I was thinking on our wonderful time together," Celimene admits in between kisses, looking starry-eyed and distant for a moment, almost looking through Molpe as she concentrates, crooking her little finger slightly.  

*Then she leans her ample bust forward, hugging drapingly about Molpe as she begins to stroke and fondle Molpe's chest tenderly and passionately, showering the Limnad with love and affection, slowly stroking Molpe's ears with the other hand, allowing the passion to build, and then the back of her neck and then...*

*All at once, Molpe's pleasure explodes tenfold as she feels an incredible utter bliss enter her entire body.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* There was no way for Molpe to remain silent, not that she would as it was considered rude not to show your partner the raw emotions they bestowing on you, and her cries of pleasure echoed loudly off the walls of the bathhouse. *

“Oh,” Molpe replied meekly as collapsed into the taller woman’s large breasts, “Celimene, what did you do to me?  That…  That!  That was just amazing!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene gives Molpe a deep kiss and giggles, then points behind Molpe's back, refusing to give away her secret in words.*

*As Molpe begins to turn, she hears a soft, sweet purr of:*

"Boo!"

*Molpe turns the rest of the way to see Zarina behind her, and her Feldori True-Sister winks at Molpe.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* With a shriek of glee at the sight of her true sister a reenergized Molpe hugs Zarina with all her strength while giggling in pure delight! *

“Oh, my sister!  Your such a sight for sore eyes,” Molpe confessed sobbing in both joy and the realization that earlier, this very morning, she thought she would never see her true sister again, “I missed you greatly!  I didn’t know if I would ever see you again!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“I sure will. Thank you, dad! By the way, are the ships already named? Maybe you have one called 'Discovery'. That would be a very fitting name, don't you think? Oh, and any idea where I should start? Anything especially interesting happening, which I shouldn't miss? Maybe something to prepare me for my upcoming duties?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Once her father has given her his answer, Melody will take her leave, giving her dad a friendly hug and kiss on the cheek. She will ask him, where she can find him later, so she can give him her answer for the evening plans. She will leave the names 'Abdiel' and 'Zykovian' at the clerk and ask him to get a note, if one of them arrives to register for the events, if possible.

Then she heads off towards the seminars.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM [SBLOCK]*In High Praetorian*[sblock]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "I await your command, Master."



[/SBLOCK]*When Lyveria spoke, Zykovian was walking away.  He paused not turning around, anger rippling on his face but not in his voice, and stated in High Praetorian, [sblock]"One Zero Eight R Five Two Seven, I will also refer to as Lyveria, please follow me.  Lyveria . . . it will have more meaning shortly."[/sblock]*In S/E/HP, Zykovian continued to his companions, "I'll be going to the traveler's Ward after my flat, most likely.  I will not stand for what was done to her."

*Rystil Only*[sblock]Zykovian will start to think through possible logical commands that he can give that will essentially override most of the functionality of the collar.  Perhaps there is a way to circumvent the protocols, at least until it can be removed.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 20, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "The intent was always to help Abdiel restore his planet with the gem," Zykovian explained.  "Unfortunately, getting jumped by a squad of guard in the Noble Ward, and they don't retain chups in the guard for the Noble Ward, along with a Dragonlord, along with Erila switching sides and Lyveria taken out of commission sort of changed those plans."
> 
> "Now . . . I'm angry - I know we've been played but I'm uncertain as to who.  Our only chance to have a hope of recovering the gem in the future was to give him the gem and go from there.  Can't devise interesting plans to recover the gem when I'm dead . . . I don't think anyone can."



Abdiel responds in Seelie[SBLOCK]"I do not believe that Erila has switched sides. I believe that she pretended to switch sides to make sure that there was no problems, especially with her father being present."

"I have not given up on recovering the Crazan Arris. I have held it once and I believe that I will be able to recover it. Trust me when I say that if I had thought that my death would have been useful, I would gladly have given my life to save my mother."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns to Fedowin, and says, in very broken Eldish[SBLOCK]"Selling Crazan Arris no jokes make. Not funny."[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel responds in Seelie[SBLOCK]







			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "I do not believe that Erila has switched sides. I believe that she pretended to switch sides to make sure that there was no problems, especially with her father being present.  I have not given up on recovering the Crazan Arris. I have held it once and I believe that I will be able to recover it."



[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian countered in E/S/HP.* "Did you see here eyes change, I didn't know they could do that," Zykovian asked.  "What I would like to know is who stole the gem in the first place, assuming it was not Molpe.  The hairs were Molpe's so it has to be someone who had access to her, or where she lived."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 20, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Zykovian countered in E/S/HP.* "Did you see here eyes change, I didn't know they could do that,"



Abdiel thinks about this for a second, and responds, in Seelie[SBLOCK]"I thought that I had seen a change in her eye colour. Is this not something that all humanoids like yourselves can do? I have seen Amity and Melody do it, I thought all of you could. I did not perceive it as strange. As to who committed the murders and stole the Crazan Arris in the first place, I have no idea. I have not given it much thought, as the safety of the Crazan Arris was the most important thing to me. What clues and suspects do we have?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In E/S/HP, Zykovian replied to Abdiel, "I have a theory, but this is not the place or time to speak of it - perhaps somewhere we are certain of privacy, such as the Laughing Sail, in a private room."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zarina hugs Molpe back with strong arms, stroking her gently and comfortingly, as Celimene sticks out her tongue at Zarina and laughs, happy at her little trick.*

"There, there," Zarina says, comforting Molpe gently in her arms, "Of course we would see each other again--it is destiny!  Don't worry--I will always be here to hold you and keep you safe."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]“Really?”  Molpe replied softly as she took comfort in Zarina’s words and tender embrace. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"A ship named after me?  Hmm...that would be amusing, I guess.  Captain Melody of the Discovery, eh?"  

"As for interesting events, there's a lot of good niche stuff, but if you're going to be a captain, then you might be interesting in some leadership and captaining seminars that tell about efficient crew allocation--its up to the captain to know enough about everything to be able to make decisions for the entire crew.  Otherwise, I'm guessing the series of lectures by guest speakers from each of the different worlds should be fun, and I was going to drop in on the magical theory workshop tomorrow myself."

"I should be here for a while yet, but afterwards, I'll be giving some basic info about our little alliance at a question and answer session in about four hours--feel free to drop in on that and let me know about dinner at the end."

*Discovery kisses his daughter back and gives her a big hug, and then she heads to the clerk, asking him to get a note if Zykovian or Abdiel arrives.*

"You want me to give them a note?" the clerk asks, already a bit bewitched by Melody's charm the last time around, "Sure, I can do that, Melody--just let me have the note, and I'll tell the other clerks to look out for those names as well and send those two straight to me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*108R527 follows after Zykovian in a quick but stiff repeated stride.

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian's mind pores over the puzzle of the restraining collar, and he is able to think of several ways to phrase orders that would give Lyveria back autonomy until he remembers that the guard's words imply that the collar creates its effect by literally shutting down pieces of her artificial mind that handle such things. So if he does use a clever command to try to give her free will, she will simply be unable to comply.*
[/SBLOCK]

*Unwilling to voice his suspicions yet, Zykovian leads the group until they reach his flat in the Residential Ward, and he tugs out the key, unlocking the door and holding it open so that everyone can enter.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, really," Zarina nods in agreement, holding her sister against her and continuing to stroke her comfortingly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“No, only when they come here to register, I want you to send a not to me, nothing else. Thank you very much! You are all so very helpful and kind here,”_ she ends smiling and then heads towards the leadership and captaining seminars. Melody likes to be prepared.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*Zykovian held the door open and motioned for everyone to enter.  Following them, Zykovian gave them the highlights of the flat.  In S/E/HP, Zykovian commented, "In here is the reception area and sitting room.  If you need something to drink, it comes with a cool room and other amenities, help yourself.  Make yourselves comfortable, I'll be back in a short while."

*Rystil Only*[sblock]I was going to describe the flat, then realized that you probably should since he hasn't changed it much in the past month whil he's been there so it would reflect the prior owner.  He did gather any personal belongings or materials that he may have found from his master into a box in his bedroom.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2005)

*Mhrahzhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]*Mhrazhar is calm and quiet during the time to travel to Zykovian's flat. His face emotionless as if nothing horrible has happened. Once everyone is inside Mhrahzar  puts a single hand on Zykovian's shoulder and with a look of confused compassion he says a few words to him:*

[High Praetorian][sblock]"I do not pretend to understand the afections of you humans, but I do understand the loss of those  you care about."[/sblock] *The mojiin removes his hand from Zykovian's shoulder and continues*

[High Praetorian][sblock]"Dragon Lords destroy everything they touch. They are only motivated by their greed for power and they do not care who or what they crush in their mad rush for power."[/sblock] *He shakes his head in sympathy as Zykovian walks away. he then turns to Abdiel to start a rather lengthy discussion*

[Mojiin][sblock]"What did they say in response to my questions, Sister? 

Nemesis has granted me a gift. I know you may think that I am mindlessly devoted to our beloved mother, but justice is what matters. Justice in the eyes of Nemesis. I have practiced hard to see more of what Nemesis sees in their vile hearts - to see why he judges them so. I have walked the path that my uncle had told me of and had practiced himself. 

I saw horrible things in his heart -a vision granted by Nemesis - He approached a cave where our bretheren were performing a solemn rite that I am not familiar with. The protective runes lashed out at him as he approached and they did not seem to affect him. He then lashed out at them with crystaline shards killing them all where they kneel. 

Alire is rather interesting - she beares the wrathful and compassionate facets of our mother.  The Valsian people only know betrayal. They betray their mother-land, their families, their friends, and all of those they trust eith directly or indirectly. Arris has picked her for a reason - has granted her an interesting gift, if I may say so. I do not think that Erila is part of the problem. She seems sincere. I believe that she will be with us when the time is right and her nature for betrayal will be complete. 

It is intersting that Lyveria noted that 'As for the Mojiin murders, I did not witness them myself, but several of the victims were Rosethornes that Alire asked to help her search out the Jewel.'. 

We need Molpe and Vhrys. We need to recover the metal thing that erased Lyveria. We also need to find out everything that we can about Zaryl Barryn. There is a man here that seems to know a lot of what happens on _this_ planet, he might be able to get us some information. We need someone to follow him and watch his every move.

What are your thoughts, Sister?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, milady Melody.  I will do my best to get word to you, but it may be more difficult for me to find you when they enter than it would be to give a letter to them.  Nonetheless, I will try."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Quick question on the description given to Abdiel--Barryn crystalled all of the Mojiin in the cave to death after they attacked him, not while they were kneeling peacefully--did Mhrazhar change this detail on purpose or did I describe it poorly 
[/SBLOCK]

*The two men, two Mojiin, and 108R527 enter Zykovian's home, looking around at a small but well-kept flat with doors to a few adjoining rooms, well furnished with a lavish Romanesque sense of style, tempered ever-so-slightly with a dash of the arcane.  Not bad for a city at all--though certainly meagre compared to Glamour's manse--it must cost a small fortune in rent.*

*As Zykovian heads to the next room, 108R527 follows him at the same steady, mindless pace, still obeying the command given earlier.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2005)

RA[sblock]It is kind of how I envisioned a solemn rite - so I suppose it is something that I just added... I will change that detail, it is important to be accurate. Thanks for addresssing it!    [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Yeah, I can see how the kneeling solemnly makes sense for the solemn rite--that's a nice little detail that help makes it come alive   As long as the part about the Mojiin attacking first gets in, I'd be glad to have the extra details 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe smiles softly at her sister’s words as her feline sister continues to hold her.  With the back of her hand in Molpe wipes at her wet cheeks in a fertile effort to remove them but they are quickly replaced. *

“It was horrible, my sister,” Molpe continued to confess, “They locked me in a little room and said I was a thief and a murder!”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*Once everyone was settled, Zykovian excused himself and went back to his room to study.*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]*When in his bedroom, Zykovian almost told Lyveria to make herself comfortable . . . but didn't want her to get the wrong idea.  Instead he told her, "Please sit in a relaxed manner, I will be a few minutes and I want you to be comfortable."   Zykovian will flip through his books, studying the necessary spells.  Afterward he looked through the belongings that we left behind to see if there was anything on Pleps and the collar.  To Lyveria, he said, "Next stop for me is talking with someone about getting that collar removed from you, Lyveria.  Are you aware of any manner to cricumvent or work around the collar?  Do you know of anyone in town that could remove or disable the collar?" Zykovian asked.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"There, there," Zarina continues to comfort, wiping away the tears herself and then cradling Molpe's heads in her arms and giving her soft kisses, "Everything's all better now, sister.  You're safe now.  Sister Zarina is here to protect you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*108R527 sits down, relaxing all tension in her frame and thus drooping over like a wilted flower.*

*Which prepared spells is Zyk switching out--I assume he's making some swaps because he only ever needs his books around to swap his list of prepared spells.*

*Zyk's mentors' abandoned possessions don't seem to have any clues about collars for the Plebs.*

*In response to Zykovian's questions, 108R527 replies in a monotone:*

"Please note: Pleb 108R527 is not aware, though it may appear to be aware due to its mechanistic reactions."

*After pausing a bit, 108R527 continues:*

"108R527 does not have data on the search query you have described, Master."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK] OOC: Zykovian is maintaining the following prepared spells: Orb of Cold, Magic Missile, True Strike.  In effect, he is swapping out Expeditious Retreat and Ray of Enfeeblement.  Cantrips are Ghost Sounds, Dancing Lights, Repair Minor Damage.   



			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "Please note: Pleb 108R527 is not aware, though it may appear to be aware due to its mechanistic reactions . . . 108R527 does not have data on the search query you have described, Master."



"You know that I don't believe that you're not aware," Zykovian commented. "This is no different than a brain lock restraining collar.  That is unfortunate on the data search however.  Please follow me, Lyveria."  

*When Zykovian is finished, he will return to the others, and ask, "Well, I've gotten everything I need here for the moment.  Are we headed to the convocation as a group?  I would like to stop at Laughing Sail Inn, to check on Melody and a few other things.  I could meet everyone at the convocation if you want." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Sounds good--remember that thanks to your feat choice, your Orb does 2d8 now (plus any other modifiers for Point Blank, etc) and you get two Missiles   As for Repair Minor Damage--smart move!  That makes you capable of healing Lyveria if she is injured, which noone else can do right now--when did Zykovian pick up RMD, by the way?  I wouldn't have thought to pick that one.)

*108R527 follows Zykovian out into the entry room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*After several minutes, Zykovian walked back into the reception/common room area, Lyveria in tow.  In S/E/HP, he stated, "Well, I've gotten everything I need here for the moment. Are we headed to the convocation as a group? I would like to stop at Laughing Sail Inn, to check on Melody and a few other things. I could meet everyone at the convocation if you want."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]“I know, my sister, I know you will always protect me as would Karya, Virina, or Celimene,”  Molpe spoke softly as she found the comfort she needed in her sister’s arm her tears of fright and worry replaced with shame and embarrassment, “I don’t know what came over me.  I was fine, I really was but then I saw you, my sister, and I just started crying again!  I'm so sorry, my sister, I'm truly ruining the wonderfulness you have planed for me!”  

* Snuffling her pert nose Molpe seems on the verge of tears again as she buries her face in her sister’s breast… *[/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe buries her face in Zarina's bosom, she feels Zarina's hand stroking her hair gently and soothingly, whispering softly in her ear as she strokes it ever-so-gently, hoping to arouse her sister's passion.*

"Oh, Sister, you could never ruin the wonderfulness because it wouldn't be wonderful without you...You're the one who makes it wonderful, and you're also the one who is going to feel wonderful, cherished, and blissful by the time we are done--the worse you feel coming in, the happier it will make us when we can bring you back to your usual happy and carefree self."

*After that, she stops talking and just continues to work on Molpe's ears, gently alternating between stroking gently and licking playfully.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]* Molpe looks up with dreamy royal eyes towards Zarina as her feline sister continues to stroke and tease her sensitive ears. *

“Oh, my sister,”  she gasped in between moans, “I’m must confess I’m feeling pretty carefree at the moment…”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 21, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar (in Mojiin):[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *He then turns to Abdiel to start a rather lengthy discussion*
> 
> "What did they say in response to my questions, Sister?




Abdiel responds, "They did not give any real responses. They were very vague. Erila did, however, give me a look that indicated that I should trust her. Hopefully it was not a foolish decision to trust her. Rarely have I ever felt so powerless to stop anything."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Nemesis has granted me a gift. I know you may think that I am mindlessly devoted to our beloved mother, but justice is what matters. Justice in the eyes of Nemesis. I have practiced hard to see more of what Nemesis sees in their vile hearts - to see why he judges them so. I have walked the path that my uncle had told me of and had practiced himself.
> 
> I saw horrible things in his heart -a vision granted by Nemesis - He approached a cave where our bretheren were performing a solemn rite that I am not familiar with. The protective runes lashed out at him as he approached and they did not seem to affect him. He then lashed out at them with crystaline shards killing them all where they kneel."



Abdiel is shocked, and replies, "That is terrible! Were these crystalline shards coloured like the Crazan Arris? Can you describe what our sisters were doing in the cave? If you can, I may be able to identify what they are attempting to do. Can you describe the cave? I may have been there before. What a useful ability, hopefully we will be able to gain the maximum potential out of it, and save our brethren from this fate."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Alire is rather interesting - she bears the wrathful and compassionate facets of our mother.  The Valsian people only know betrayal. They betray their mother-land, their families, their friends, and all of those they trust eith directly or indirectly. Arris has picked her for a reason - has granted her an interesting gift, if I may say so. I do not think that Erila is part of the problem. She seems sincere. I believe that she will be with us when the time is right and her nature for betrayal will be complete."



Abdiel nods and continues, "As I have already mentioned, Erila gave me a look that asked me to trust her. I believe that she can be trusted. Hopefully, for all of us, I was not wrong. Oh, and please call her Erila, it is her proper name."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "It is intersting that Lyveria noted that 'As for the Mojiin murders, I did not witness them myself, but several of the victims were Rosethornes that Alire asked to help her search out the Jewel.'"



"Yes, that is quite interesting. How many Mojiin could possibly be in this city, I wonder? To have so many of them killed in one day is a terrible occurrence. We will have to continue the investigation."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "We need Molpe and Vhrys. We need to recover the metal thing that erased Lyveria. We also need to find out everything that we can about Zaryl Barryn. There is a man here that seems to know a lot of what happens on _this_ planet, he might be able to get us some information. We need someone to follow him and watch his every move."



Abdiel paused, and pondered Mhrazhar's statement for a few seconds. Then replied, "I agree that we need to find Vhrys, but why do you think that we need Molpe? It seems that Vhris and Molpe do not get along, and Zykovian's mental power completely disappears whenever she is in the same area. I do not see how she will be useful to us.

I believe that Zykovian still has the metal thing that erase Lyveria's personality. The problem is that he does not know how to reverse its effect. I am sure that I cannot help him solve that problem. Although, strangely enough, as a construct, she does not appear to be an unnatural creature, which is very odd indeed.

You believe that we need to follow Zaryl Barryn? I do not think that it is necessary. As long as he does not leave the city, I should be able to track him down, with Selar's help of course. Any additional information that we can find about him should help.

Why did I let my guard down? For some reason, I believed that having the Crazan Arris in my possession would keep it safe. I have failed. I will need to once again find the Crazan Arris to redeem myself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 21, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Well, I've gotten everything I need here for the moment. Are we headed to the convocation as a group? I would like to stop at Laughing Sail Inn, to check on Melody and a few other things. I could meet everyone at the convocation if you want."




Abdiel responds in Seelie[SBLOCK]"That is a good idea. I would like to stop by my room to pick up a change of clothing as well. Since my room is near Melody's then it will barely take any extra time. Mhrazhar and myself are ready to go whenever you are.

By the way, did you find a way to bring back Lyveria's memory and personality?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2005)

*Mhrahzar, Mojiin inquisitor HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]Continuing the conversation with Abdiel 

[Mojiin][sblock]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> Abdiel nods and continues, "As I have already mentioned, Erila gave me a look that asked me to trust her. I believe that she can be trusted. Hopefully, for all of us, I was not wrong. Oh, and please call her Erila, it is her proper name."



You may empathize with Erila, but I empathize with Alire. Alire and I are alike, similar to how you and Erila are similar. We are two different sides our mother, wrathful and merciful. 

When I mentioned a Valsian's penchant for betrayal and I referred to Erila, I have some hope here. At the moment I am hoping that she is using the illusion of (cultural) betrayal to gain closeness to her father and then her Arris/Nemesis changed being will allow the ultimate betrayal to her father and the Dragon Lords to restore balance.



			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> Abdiel paused, and pondered Mhrazhar's statement for a few seconds. Then replied, "I agree that we need to find Vhrys, but why do you think that we need Molpe? It seems that Vhris and Molpe do not get along, and Zykovian's mental power completely disappears whenever she is in the same area. I do not see how she will be useful to us.



 Molpe will most likely have this effect on all warm-blooded male and female humanoids. It is useful effect don't you think? Vhrys has very useful skills as a Dolathi and as an Elditritch Infiltrator. We need all of us and more. We are in the warm-blooded jungle and the warm-blooded will be best used to hunt within their jungles to get what we need. I am not all of that fond of Vhrys, but she seems quite useful, as will Molpe. They are too independent for a pack venture, but we will need them. Molpe will not be an issue as long as the construct has Zykovians attention. The inert construct will be like a splinter in his mind. I am hoping that it will not keep him from being alert and active in combat.



			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> Although, strangely enough, as a construct, she does not appear to be an unnatural creature, which is very odd indeed.



What does that mean? I am not familiar with the Preserver ways or concerns? I only know that they are too lenient and not aggressive enough to make a difference.



			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> You believe that we need to follow Zaryl Barryn? I do not think that it is necessary. As long as he does not leave the city, I should be able to track him down, with Selar's help of course. Any additional information that we can find about him should help.



We need to know if he leaves the city or leaves the planet. If he leaves the planet without us we may never find it again. If we knew where he was now I would not mind getting it back now.   [/sblock]

*Rystil*[sblock]Regarding Abdiel's questions


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> That is terrible! Were these crystalline shards coloured like the Crazan Arris? Can you describe what our sisters were doing in the cave? If you can, I may be able to identify what they are attempting to do. Can you describe the cave? I may have been there before. What a useful ability, hopefully we will be able to gain the maximum potential out of it, and save our brethren from this fate.



Could you describe for Abdiel the vision and any pertinent details that I might have remembered that she would want to know or tell her if any useful information can be gleen from it? I could just copy and paste your description, but I am sure that she will need more info to determine anything useful.   [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jul 22, 2005)

Fedowin shrugs and smiles and says in eldish [sblock] "I say we stop by the inn and look for Melody, I'm sure she'll want to know what happened. So are you keeping the 10,000, sharing it out or are we going to use it try and get the gem back somehow? We could probably hire whoever made planted the gem on Molpe with it." [/sblock] With that he finishes the bottle he had found in the cool room and looks around for someplace to dispose of it, raising an eye-brow at zykovian interrogitivly.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*In Seelie*[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "That is a good idea. I would like to stop by my room to pick up a change of clothing as well. Since my room is near Melody's then it will barely take any extra time. Mhrazhar and myself are ready to go whenever you are.
> 
> By the way, did you find a way to bring back Lyveria's memory and personality?"



[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian shook his head sadly, replying in S/E/HP* "Unfortunately, I did not.  But if you are ready, then we shall go." 

*In Eldish*[sblock]







			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "I say we stop by the inn and look for Melody, I'm sure she'll want to know what happened. So are you keeping the 10,000, sharing it out or are we going to use it try and get the gem back somehow? We could probably hire whoever made planted the gem on Molpe with it."



[/SBLOCK]*In S/E/HP, Zykovian responded, "What an excellent idea, Fedowin.  In fact, let us do just that.  As for the bottle, just set it anywhere . . . I'll clean up later."  *With that said, Zykovian opened up the door and motioned with his arm in an 'after you' motion.  He closed and locked the door behind himself and headed over to the Laughing Sail.* [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar (in Mojiin)[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "You may empathize with Erila, but I empathize with Alire. Alire and I are alike, similar to how you and Erila are similar. We are two different sides our mother, wrathful and merciful."



"I can understand that. I guess the problem I have with that is that I knew Erila before she ever became Alire on Arris."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "When I mentioned a Valsian's penchant for betrayal and I referred to Erila, I have some hope here. At the moment I am hoping that she is using the illusion of (cultural) betrayal to gain closeness to her father and then her Arris/Nemesis changed being will allow the ultimate betrayal to her father and the Dragon Lords to restore balance."



"I am still not sure I understand where this alter ego came from, but I am also hoping that she will be able to overcome her father's control to do the right thing."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Molpe will most likely have this effect on all warm-blooded male and female humanoids. It is useful effect don't you think?"



"Against others I can see it being useful. It is not very useful when she has that effect on our allies. At least Fedowin appears to be immune to her charms, not that he seems to have that much focus to lose in the first place."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Vhrys has very useful skills as a Dolathi and as an Elditritch Infiltrator. We need all of us and more. We are in the warm-blooded jungle and the warm-blooded will be best used to hunt within their jungles to get what we need. I am not all of that fond of Vhrys, but she seems quite useful, as will Molpe. They are too independent for a pack venture, but we will need them. Molpe will not be an issue as long as the construct has Zykovians attention. The inert construct will be like a splinter in his mind. I am hoping that it will not keep him from being alert and active in combat."



"I agree that Vhrys has very useful skills. I can understand why you are not very fond of her, just as I can understand why she is probably not very fond of you either. I, however, get along very well with her, and feel quite protective of her. I hope that she was able to make it the inn, and that we will see her soon. I must admit that I am quite indifferent to Molpe, she does not seem much better than the average animal, she seems to live mostly by instinct. It seems that Selar is her intellectual equal. If we do get together with her again, hopefully she will be able to prove me wrong. We shall see. Zykovian seems quite protective of Lyveria, so hopefully her altered state will not cause him any problems."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "What does that mean? I am not familiar with the Preserver ways or concerns? I only know that they are too lenient and not aggressive enough to make a difference."



"You have the ability to detect and destroy corruption, I have a very similar ability that lets me detect things that are not part of the natural order, such as undead and constructs. Those are the things that Preservers vow to destroy, against those things that are corrupted, we simply try to minimize the damage that they do. We are not always lenient and passive, we can, for the right causes, become very aggressive and strict. We try to come up with a non-violent solution before initiating an attack. That is the difference, for better or for worse, between Preservers and Avengers."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "We need to know if he leaves the city or leaves the planet. If he leaves the planet without us we may never find it again. If we knew where he was now I would not mind getting it back now."



"I will try to detect through Selar if he is still nearby. If so, we can use Zykovian's contact to help us find him, and take back the Crazan Arris. Although, once we have it, we still have to get off this planet. Let us work both faces of the moon at the same time, let Zykovian's contact track Zaryl and get more information on his whereabouts and doings, and we shall go to the convocation and see about getting onto a ship that will be leaving this planet soon. Once we are off the planet, then we will see where we can go to."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody heads off to the seminar, where the speakers go over a few important aspects of leadership roles on Spelljamming vessels and then use a few role-playing exercises to demonstrate and practise those skills.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I am glad, my sister," Zarina smiles as she continues to caress Molpe's ears while she leans over and gives her sister another 'Feldori kiss' on the neck.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]

Mhrazhar and Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*As Mhrazhar describes his vision in detail, Abdiel remembers a secret tale, passed down by the Preservers of seven caverns known as Arris's wombs, where the first Mojiin were born.  Their locations are secret even from other Preservers because they are very sacred, and so some among the Preservers believe their existence to be merely a myth.  It is said that runes from past generations of Mojiin on the walls of these caves store all the knowledge of the Mojiin culture from its inception.*

*Selar's eyes still glow red--Barryn is in the inner radius somewhere, though considering the location of the Residential Ward, a whole lot of wards are in the inner radius.*
[/SBLOCK]

*The group heads off to the Laughing Sail, reaching Amity's cozy little inn with no further incidents.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*Zykovian walked into the Laughing Sail Inn and it was like a tremendous load was lifted from his shoulders.  He moved to Amity, glancing through the patrons of the Inn.  In Eldish, Zykovian spoke with Amity . . . *[sblock] "Greetings Amity. How are you doing, today?  What with the convocation, I would think rather well,"  Zykovian said pleasantly.  "Is Melody and/or Eloquence within the inn currently?  I would like to get in touch with both as soon as possible."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 22, 2005)

*Mhrahzar, Mojiin inquisitor HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]During Abdiel and Mhrazhar's conversation [at Zykovian's flat] he nods in interest and agreement many times. At the end Mhazhar looks around in curiosity at Zykovian's domicile an comments to Abdiel

[Mojiin][sblock]"It is interesting how much _they_ need to live comfortably."[/sblock] As Zykovian mentions leaving and starts to usher people out he gets up and prepares to accompany the group to the Laughing Sails and then to the Convocation. The Mojiin talk a little bit more on the way and once they finish, anger can be seen in Mhrazhar's eyes.

[Mojiin][sblock]"Before this is done I will have Zaryl's severed head in my hands."[/sblock]Upon arrive at the Inn Mhrazhar looks around scrutinizing all he sees...

Rystil[sblock]At the Laughing Sail Search and Spot/Listen and Detect as normal[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar (in Mojiin)[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As Mhrazhar describes his vision in detail, Abdiel remembers a secret tale, passed down by the Preservers of seven caverns known as Arris's wombs, where the first Mojiin were born.  Their locations are secret even from other Preservers because they are very sacred, and so some among the Preservers believe their existence to be merely a myth.  It is said that runes from past generations of Mojiin on the walls of these caves store all the knowledge of the Mojiin culture from its inception.*



"If this vision of yours comes to be, then much of our lore will be destroyed. We must make sure to find the Crazan Arris, and to stop Zaryl from using it for his evil purposes. It must be used to safeguard Arris. How much of this do you think we should tell the others?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar (in Mojiin)[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "It is interesting how much _they_ need to live comfortably."



"It is a wonder. I have never understood it myself. Maybe, one day, when all of my adventures are complete, I will begin to understand these warm-bloods."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity replies happily in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"I'm always better when I have friends around--Hi Zykovian!  Hey Fedowin!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then, in flawless Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
Hi Abdiel!  How have you been?  Who's your noble and determined-looking Mojiin friend?  Sister, tell me a little about yourself--can I get you anything to eat?"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then back to Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...Melody left for the convocation a little while back, after I brought her breakfast in bed because she slept in past the convocation's brunch!"

"As for Elle, well she is always moving unpredictably--I'm frankly surprised that El managed to keep as many meetings with you as he has.  Last time I saw Eloquence was last night with you, actually."

"Wait, is that a Pleb?  Oh, poor dear, she has one of those awful collars on her!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then again in Mojiin, speaking to Mhrazhar:*
[SBLOCK]
"I can cook you a Mojiin dishes that taste like homemade--Just ask Abdiel!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then in Rowaini to Fedowin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Fedowin, how went your evening?  I see you joined up with these fine folk--was your venture successful?"
[/SBLOCK]

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
One guy near the back has a lingering aura of corruption for committing sinful crimes (so ays Round 4!), but nothing really important
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The group heads off to the Laughing Sail, reaching Amity's cozy little inn with no further incidents.*



Abdiel nods to Amity, and speaks to the group (in Seelie and Mojiin):[SBLOCK]"If you will excuse me. I will go to my room and change. I will be right back."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Then, in flawless Mojiin:*[SBLOCK]Hi Abdiel!  How have you been?  Who's your noble and determined-looking Mojiin friend?  Sister, tell me a little about yourself--can I get you anything to eat? I can cook you a Mojiin dishes that taste like homemade--Just ask Abdiel!"[/SBLOCK]



Before Abdiel heads up to his room, he introduces Amity to Mhrazhar in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"Amity, it is a pleasure to see you again. This is my sister, Mhrazhar. Mhrazhar this is the eternally smiling Amity. One of the most pleasant individuals I have had the pleasure of meeting. You must try her cooking, it will make you feel like you are home again. Once I get back from my room, I would love to have something to eat, you may surprise me."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe royal blue eyes roll as the pleasing nip causes her to forget more and more about her fear…  Tranquilized by pleasure she breathes deeply, moaning subtly at the same time, as she sinks deeper and deeper into her sister’s protective arms. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*in Eldish:*[SBLOCK]







			
				Amity said:
			
		

> "Hmm...Melody left for the convocation a little while back, after I brought her breakfast in bed because she slept in past the convocation's brunch!"
> 
> "As for Elle, well she is always moving unpredictably--I'm frankly surprised that El managed to keep as many meetings with you as he has.  Last time I saw Eloquence was last night with you, actually . . . Wait, is that a Pleb?  Oh, poor dear, she has one of those awful collars on her!"



 Zykovian replied in Eldish, "My day has been made brighter by seeing someone as wonderful as you.  I guess we will have to find Melody at the convocation, then." [/SBLOCK]
*In Altanian*[sblock] "Actually, that collar was what I wanted to speak to Elle about, but maybe you might know something.  I'd like to get it off, or at least disable it - I think it's inhumane to treat someone that way," Zykovian mentioned.  "And could you get word to Elle as well . . . there were some issues I wanted to discuss."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 22, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin inquisitor HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]Mhrazhar's anger tempered voice replies to Abdiel

[Mojiin][sblock]"They should be told, so they truly understand the gravity of what we are fighting for." [/sblock]At Amity's words her raises a scaled brow

[Mojiin][sblock]"Zharhis Rootwort and a Bhaklashk Ale..... Please."[/sblock] He struggles to force a smile and mutters under his breath 

[Mojiin][sblock]"Rip... head... off... Hssss.... Smite... Wrath... Justice..... Vengence...."[/sblock] He fights to maitain his smile.   

He stands and waits for Abdiel to return looking about with anger contorting his face

Rystil and Eonthar[sblock]The Mojiin equivalent to Meat and a hard drink?? He doesn't drink... 
Will do the Spot/Listen/Detect combo[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jul 22, 2005)

Fedowin leans his elbow on the counter and talks to Amity while watching the room. He smiles and winks at her as he responds in rowaini [sblock] "As always the best part of every day is returning to nice place with a beautifal woman in it. Thanks for the tip off before, it's keeping things very very interesting. Now if I could just figure out a way to make money on it it would be almost perfect! Any news I've missed?" [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM[SBLOCK]
Abdiel returns from his room a few minutes later, with a cleaner robe on.

In Seelie[SBLOCK]"I am ready. We can leave now."[/SBLOCK]


			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mojiin[sblock]"They should be told, so they truly understand the gravity of what we are fighting for." [/SBLOCK]



Abdiel responds to Mhrazhar's statement in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"I agree. However, I do not think that this is the best place or time to do so. We will have a chance later today. We will tell them. Do not get angry, anger will not help right now. Please be calm. Come, let us leave for the convocation now."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 22, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin inquisitor HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]Mhrazhar calms down a little following Abdiel's words. He nods in agreement and then says

[Mojiin][sblock]"We should eat first. It has been busy 2 days and then we should go. It has been along time since I have tasted anything like home."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [Mojiin][sblock]"We should eat first. It has been busy 2 days and then we should go. It has been along time since I have tasted anything like home."[/sblock]



Abdiel responds, in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"Good idea, let us eat. 2 days? We have known each other for less than a day. What happened in the day before we met each other? It is hard to believe at the moment that we had lives before yesterday."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns to the others, and says in Seelie[SBLOCK]"Mhrazhar and I will be having some Zharhis Rootwort and Bhaklashk Ale. Would any of you care to join us? They are a Mojiin specialty."[/SBLOCK]
Trying to make sure that Fedowin does not feel completely distanced from Abdiel, Abdiel turns to him and speaks in very broken Eldish[SBLOCK]"You eat with me and Mhrazhar? Good Mojiin food."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jul 23, 2005)

Fedowin raises his eyebrows and quirks his mouth into a half smile at Abdiel and raises one finger in the air as he whispers an aside to Amity in rowaini [sblock] "Ahh, Amity, Mojin food. Can I eat it and what is it?" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity replies to everyone, first in Altanian, to Zykovian:*
[SBLOCK]
"I'm familiar with the collars, but I'm not sure how to break them--I agree, they're awful! As for Elle, well I'll let Elle know you're looking for her. You collected on your latest bounty, right? Well, then I'm sure Eloquence will come to collect his share soon, anyways."
[/SBLOCK]

*Then in Mojiin to Mhrazhar:*
[SBLOCK]
"Zharhis Rootwort and a Bhaklashk Ale? Sure! I'll whip some right up for you! Mhrazhar, you look so upset...you should get Abdiel to show you her room some time."
[/SBLOCK]

*Then in Rowaini to Fedowin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Why thank you for the compliment, Fedowin! As for money--didn't you guys collect a big bounty? I also hear that there's a pretty sweet starting package with those alliance folks down at the convocation--they even let groups have their own Spelljamming ships!"

"As for the food, I'm making them some Zharhis Rootwort and Bhaklashk Ale. The Zharhis Rootwort is made from a kind of fleshy vascular plant that has a thick, hearty taste, and the ale is just a bit bitter to my taste, but you can eat some if you like. If not, I could make you something else, if you like."
[/SBLOCK]

*Amity quickly finishes a heaping helping of Zharhis Rootwort and a few mugs of Bhaklashk Ale with a very authentic taste, just like Mhrazhar and Abdiel remember from back home.*

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
I noticed you asked for Detect Corruption again in post 346, but I gave it in 341 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zarina cradles Molpe gently in her arms, motioning to the others before carrying Molpe tenderly into the Waterfall Chambre.*

*Karya takes one last look out at the other patrons of the communal baths, smiles, and turns back to join the others.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* As she is carried Molpe reaches out and sweetly brushes Zarina’s cheek as she looks upon her feline sister in fondness. *

“My sister,” Molpe replied with a small grin, “I had no idea you where so strong…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm not that strong, Sister, you're just very light!  Are you sure you've been getting enough time to soak in the water?" Zarina teases, stroking across Molpe's lithe belly gently to emphasise her slenderness.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I ate food on my trip if that’s what you’re asking,”  Molpe flush red obviously embarrassed by Zarina’s teasing, “so I didn’t starve myself so I wouldn’t… you know.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*in Altanian*[SBLOCK]







			
				Amity said:
			
		

> "I'm familiar with the collars, but I'm not sure how to break them--I agree, they're awful! As for Elle, well I'll let Elle know you're looking for her. You collected on your latest bounty, right? Well, then I'm sure Eloquence will come to collect his share soon, anyways."



"I'm certain that he will,"  Zykovian replied.  "Yes, please tell her I'm at the convocation - in fact, I might even see her there." [/SBLOCK]
*Turning to Abdiel, In S/E/HP, Zykovian commented.* "I mean no disrespect, Abdiel, but I will just have some standard Eldish fare.  I just realized that I hadn't really eaten since early yesterday and wouldn't want to eat something new on an over-empty stomach."

*Zykovian will order something quick, easy to make, and healthy for him.  Then he will wait until the others are ready to head to the convocation.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zarina laughs:*

"Just teasing you, Sis!  You're perfect and completely lovely just the way you are," Zarina smiles at Molpe and lays her down gently by the side of the bath.

"You're right about that!" Karya replies, "Molpe's a very special person, possessed of truly remarkable kindness and compassion.  But I think we should show her just how special she is, don't you my friends?"

*They all nod in agreement to Karya's idea.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe smiles and kisses at Zarina as the feline laid her down but her attention quickly turns to Karya as she grins and repositions her body in an effort to heighten her curves and loveliness for her friends. *

“I think I would like that a lot too, sister,” Molpe admits still grinning at the dryad as she asks curiously, “just what is the plan for making me realize just how special I am?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity replies in Altanian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly, Zykovian.  I'll let El know if I see him."

"Hmm...would you like a fruit salad with some fresh Altanian Vhorberries?  That should give you a delicious taste of home, and its quite healthy too!"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Stroking Molpe's ear gently with her finger, Karya whispers into Molpe's ear, giggling a bit as she does so, and then when she is done:*

"What do you think, my sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“What do I think about what, Sister Karya?”  Molpe says behind a coy smile as she slightly exposes her sex by opening her legs suggestively for the dryad’s viewing.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[SBLOCK]*in Altanian*[SBLOCK]







			
				Amity said:
			
		

> "Hmm...would you like a fruit salad with some fresh Altanian Vhorberries?  That should give you a delicious taste of home, and its quite healthy too!"



"That will do nicely, Amity, my thanks,"  Zykovian replied.[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian ordered some food from Amity.*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]Is there more than 10K in the pouch, or does Elle's cut come out of the 10K.  And, I suppose, what is the standard cut?[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 25, 2005)

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I mean no disrespect, Abdiel, but I will just have some standard Eldish fare.  I just realized that I hadn't really eaten since early yesterday and wouldn't want to eat something new on an over-empty stomach."



Abdiel smilers and replies in Seelie[SBLOCK]"I perfectly understand. Just as I hope that you understand that I prefer Mojiin food over the standard fare from your planet. Maybe next time."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]Zykovian and Abdiel converse in Seelie[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I perfectly understand. Just as I hope that you understand that I prefer Mojiin food over the standard fare from your planet. Maybe next time."



*Zykovian smiled at the thought of a relaxing meal - it didnt look like it was going to happen today.*  

"I look forward to 'next time' and perhaps a relaxing meal in the future - right now my thoughts are rather occupied with the issues of the last day.  I would like to discuss my theories with you - - but I would liketo get to the convocation and catch up with the others and make certain they are safe . . . plus we may need transportation,"  Zykovian offered. [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] -----   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] -----   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sister?...Sister Molpe?"

*Molpe feels a familiar hug enwrapping her in a tender and protective caress, though this time she also feels the wet joy of fresh spring water lapping up against her skin and hears the sound of a rushing waterfall.  She must have passed out from all the pleasure.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe stirred slightly, blinking her big royal blue eyes as she turned weekly towards the sound of her name.  Her whole body tingled, and even in her native life-giving water, she felt weak and tired. *

“Ohhh my…” Molpe said slowly as she blinked yet again in an effort to clear her head, “What...  What.  What happened?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Shhh...just take it easy, dear sister," Karya suggests, stroking Molpe gently, "You passed out, and so I helped you get some Symbiosis to build up your strength.  The others were also exhausted, so its just the two of us now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I’m not at all surprised, sister, considering what you where doing to me, sister,” Molpe professed with a mischievous grin and a weak giggle, “I’m lucky that I only passed out and didn’t outright die!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya sticks out her tongue and blows a raspberry.*

"Bah, you know I was looking out for you, silly!  Anyway, I hope you feel good now...are you all better after that?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m sooooo much better, sister, I don’t even know where to begin to describe how happy you and the others have made me,”  though very tired still Molpe goes out of her way to reach over and hug the dryad affectionately, “I guess I could start by saying I cannot feel my toes anymore.”

* Molpe winks teasingly as she blows a raspberry in return before setting down once again into the water. *

“Truly sister, it was amazing,”  Molpe looked curiously over the dryad’s features as if she was searching for answers, “in fact I don’t think I’ve ever had anyone dote over me like you have, Karya…  Well with the possible exception of my true sister Tifalia…” [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]*Mhrazhar sits down next to the Zharhis Rootwort, a great yellow, green, and brown fury fungus meal the size of a human head that almost seems to have a chitinous shell. He sniffs it and pokes at it with his claw and appears unconvinced as to its authenticity. He picks it up in both his claws and looks at it carefully, examining the texture and crevasses and then takes a careful bite from it. The Mojiin smiles broadly reavealing sharp serpentine teeth, and continues to feast in a crunching, tearing, and snapping vigor. 

After he finishes with the rootwort he sits back and picks up the mug of Bhaklashk Ale. Its consistency is a rather  thick, and oily brown, and appears to have sediment floating in it. He picks up the mug and his forked serpentine tongue darts out a few times to get a pre-taste of the ale. He moves his nose closer to the mug and takes a few big sniffs. He shrugs his shoulders and drinks it all in one big long drink. 

Setting the mug down he sits back and closes his eyes for a moment with a big toothy smile. He clears his mind quickly and the smile leaves his face and a quiet calm is all that remains. He then looks to Abdiel and says: *

[Mojiin][sblock]"By Arris' caress that was invigorating. 

As far as the two days are concerned - As you may remember the reason why we are both here is because we had been tracking the Praetorian Watcher that had a hand in the destruction of my village. I have been doing some searching and had just found out that there is a man in the Labour's Ward that might be able to help me find her. It took me a full day to find this out and to find where he resides. I was on my way there when I ran into you and your new pack."[/sblock] *Mhrahzar gives Amity a healthy nod and then looks to the rest of the group as they eat and waits for the group to ready to go to the Convocation.*

Rystil[sblock]I missed your post on the Detect...     my bad...  :\ thanks!!   

In the last few posts I have made the assumption that Mojiin are Cold Blooded creatures. Am I wrong? Not that it matters as far as game mechanics or anything - just curious?? 

Could I have a Mojiin word for Warm-Blooded (Sentient Humanoid)?

I am was thinking about Mojiin Physiology and taste. I am thinking that each species of Mojiin might have slightly different taste and physiology based on the breath weapon they have. I have acid and might like harder foods since my saliva might be more acidic and would prefer foods that reacted favorably with it. Similarly Abdiel, with a Sonic Breath Weapon, might prefer something with a higher content of silica (glass) or crystals. What do ya think??[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Mojiiin are actually warm-blooded, like dragons.  As for the physiology and taste by type, I think that's a cool idea *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya holds Molpe gently against her as she pets her tenderly and replies:*

"I feel that we share something great and special in common, Sister...Both of us want to bring joy to the non-Amaranthian people we meet, love and compassion filling us as we see them, rather than the revulsion that some of our kind feel.  I sense in you a kindred spirit, my dear sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity comes back with a brightly-coloured fruit salad, a delicious smell wafting up as she hands it to Zykovian, saying in Altanian:*
[SBLOCK]
"The Vhorberries you'll recognise as fresh from Altania, though some of the more exotic fruit in there is Amaranthian--they are quite delicious!  I hope you like it!"
[/SBLOCK]

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Nope, Elle's cut hasn't been taken out yet, as per Post #47 in the very first thread


			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> *Eloquence smiles*
> 
> "Insightful as always, Zyk. I think that's what helps you solve so many more of these jobs than the other vigilantes. Here's the lowdown: One of the Offworlders was carrying an extraordinarily-valuable jewel known as the 'Heart of Arris' or 'Crazan Arris' in the native tongue of the Mojiin. Why the fool would bring something like that with him is beyond me, but apparently, he wants it back. Badly. And he wants the thief caught soon and brought to justice as well. Problem is, we don't have much to work with. The thief was good. Very good. But she left one telltale sign--and I say she because it was the petal of an Jalarys flower, which only grows on Amaranthia. We don't have any leads beyond that, though I'd imagine that the Mojiin might know something about this gem, and there was one who walked into the front room after you came in to talk to me here in the back. How do I know? As usual, I have my sources. Just remember to throw me my 10% commission if you do nab the perp."
> 
> ...



[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I’ve felt revulsion to some of them, sister,”  Molpe said cautiously, choosing her words carefully after much thought, as she continued to studied the dryad, “I am not sure you realize that sister but I am not without flaws…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*in Altanian:*[SBLOCK]







			
				Amity said:
			
		

> "The Vhorberries you'll recognise as fresh from Altania, though some of the more exotic fruit in there is Amaranthian--they are quite delicious!  I hope you like it!"



"I'm certain that I will, my thanks,"  Zykovian replied.  "It smells delicious."
[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian was a study in contrasts as it delved into the fresh exotic fruit.  He clearly was in a hurry, but at the same time wanted to savor every flavor as they exploded from the various fruit and the different combinations he tried.*

In S/E/HP, Zykovian commented, "That . . . was excellent."   He turned to the others and asked, "Is everyone ready to go, then.  I believe there's a convocation in town that everyone is at."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"None of us are without flaws, my sister.  I told you that I myself felt the same way for quite some time before I was able to change my views...And if your greatest flaw is that you have a really big heart and you want to bring love and comfort to everyone you meet, my sister, well then that's a flaw of which I'm proud that you're guilty.  There's no need to be ashamed of it, Sister, though it seems to me that you are, a little bit."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“A little, sister,” Molpe blushes as she nods her head sadly, “I am happy that you are proud of me, Karya, but at the same time I don’t know what to think of that happiness…” [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jul 26, 2005)

Fedowin gets up from his barely touched 'mojin food' and says in eldish [sblock] "Yes indeed, I've heard I might be able to get myself a new ship through the people at the convocation! Where and when shall we meet melody? We have plans to discuss if we're to find what we had and then lost." [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]*In Eldish*[sblock]







			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "Yes indeed, I've heard I might be able to get myself a new ship through the people at the convocation! Where and when shall we meet melody? We have plans to discuss if we're to find what we had and then lost."



[/sblock] In S/E/HP, Zykovian replied, "We didn't actually set up a meeitng with Melody before she ran out early this morning.  I assume that we will see her at the convocation - since that was the reason for her meeting with Abdiel and myself."

*Zykovian stood, brushed off his cloak and grabbed his bow, making ready to depart.* [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya hugs Molpe close.*

"Do not worry, my sister.  If there is anything I have learned in all my years, it is that happiness is meant to be cherished, so why not let you happiness blossom into joy?  You'll feel so much better, like you did after we all helped you feel better today."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“That you did,” Molpe quickly agreed with a nod but no smile formed as she confessed, “but mostly I’m scared, sister.  I’ve been alive for only a few years but I…  I don’t know.  I’ve been on Eldiz for a little more than twenty-four hours and I…  I just don’t know how to explain what I’m feeling Karya.  I’m sorry.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Its alright, my dear, sweet sister, don't be scared.  Here, just let me hold you an make it all better," Karya says, sweetly and affectionately, as she strokes Molpe slowly, gently, and lovingly, "You are not alone, my sister.  It reminds me of something I did once, not when I first came here, but later, when I realised that the people here needed my love...I started finding nice people here and trying to comfort them with a bond to me by making them my True Sisters, but I realised later that though I loved them dearly, and I still do, they were more like Soul Sisters than True Sisters, as the bond we shared was not fully deep, but more of a way for me to help them feel loved.  If you are so sweet and affectionate, it is something to be proud of, not ashamed.  I know that it only makes me love you more."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBlock]* Molpe tucked her head under Karya’s own, smiling at nothing in particular as the feelings of love, nurturing, and protection swelled deep within her. *

“You really did that sister?”  Molpe said her royal blue eyes large in surprise at Karya’s admission, “what did you do?  Did you tell them?  Does it make us bad people for lying to them, sister?”
[/SBlock]


----------



## khavren (Jul 27, 2005)

On the way out the door, Fedowin throws Amity a kiss and says in rowaini [sblock] "Ever will I live in anticipation of seeing your beauty once more!" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*The group heads out, with Amity waving farewell, and responding to Fedowin in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"I look forward to it."
[/SBLOCK]

*They reach the Archduke's Ward and see the Hall of Galas and the Grand Amphitheatre ahead.  There are signs indicating that registration will take place in the Hall of Galas.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM[sblock]Zykovian looked to the others, and commented in E/S/HP, "This Hall of Galus looks like the place we should sign up - might not be a bad idea to inquire about Melody and Molpe there as well."

Zykovian walked over to the Hall of Galus, expecting Rose Thornes to be jumping out at him at any moment.  In High Praetorian, Zykovian told Lyveria, [sblock] "Stay close, I don't want you to get lost in the crowds." [/sblock]

Rystil Only[sblock]On the walk over, Zykovian wanted to work on commands with Lyveria so that he understood more what he could ask and how she would respond.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 2, 2005)

*Mhrahzhar, Mojiin Inquisitor HP: 28/30*

AbMM[sblock]*Mhrahzar nods to Zykovian and approaches the Gala Hall following Alire and Abdiel and seaches for a few classes that NEED to be attended.*

[Mojiin to Abdiel ][sblock]"We can attend the seminar on Eldish together, and hopefully, if you  will have the time, you can accompany me to the Spellcraft Seminar as well - I hope they will be giving Mojiin translations or I will be really lost.    The last one I will need to attend, and most importantly, is the Seelie Seminar. What classes are you planning to attend?"[/sblock]
Rystil[sblock]I am looking for the classes on Eldish, Seelie and Spellcraft.    Hopefully what I have been taught of Eldish at this point will be enough to work my way through the postings and find what I need.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*108R527 responds to Zykovian in a crisp High Praetorian monotone:*
[SBLOCK]
"Unable to process vague assertion due to RIN deactivation.  Please define 'close' ."
[/SBLOCK]

*As the group arrives in the Hall of Galas, they see a few staff members behind some counters bedecked with red cloth who seem to be helping new arrivals register for the convocation.  As they approach the counters, one of the men behind the counter calls out to Zykovian in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Excuse me, sir--are you Zykovian T'Erilan?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya continues to cradle Molpe protectively.*

"Oh no, Sister, it does not make us bad people at all.  It makes us compassionate and kind, though a bit naive...I don't think either of us was lying, per se--I know that in my naivete, I had fooled even myself.  I think it is a good thing, frankly--it shows that your heart is pure and bountiful."

"As for what I did--I talked it out with them...they didn't really understand Amaranthian relationships and bonds, so when I told them we were Soul Sisters instead of True Sisters, they really didn't know the difference...they were just happy to have a friend who would love them, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*in Praetorian*[SBLOCK]







			
				108r527 said:
			
		

> "Unable to process vague assertion due to RIN deactivation.  Please define 'close' ."



 *Zykovian sighed, almsot frustrated, but then realizing that she was trapped within these parameters and what it must feel like to be inside and unable to act any other way.*  "Close, in this context, is within five feet of me physically," Zykovian replied after considering the crowds and environment.[/sblock]
*in Eldish:*[SBLOCK]







			
				strnger said:
			
		

> "Excuse me, sir--are you Zykovian T'Erilan?"



"Yes, I am Zykovian,"  Zykovian replied.[/SBLOCK] 

*Zykovian looked to his companions and commented in E/S/HP, "Someone is looking for me personally, perhaps it is from Melody or Molpe . . . if not . . . ,"  Zykovian paused, and let the open questions/suspicion hang in the air.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] “You talked to them about it?” Molpe asked in quite awe before dropping her royal blue eyes meekly, “I’m sorry.  I don’t think I can do that…  I guess I'm not as stronge as you, my sister...” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*108R527 replies to Zykovian in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Understood."
[/SBLOCK]
*And then she stays within five feet of Zykovian at all times, no matter where he moves.*

*When Zykovian answers the man, he seems to relax visibly and says in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good.  I didn't get much of a description from Melody, but I did tell her that I would let her know when you came."
[/SBLOCK]

*And he heads off.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Having learned a good deal about leadership in wildspace and the many considerations that a captain must make, from selecting an appropriate crew size and crew to common Wildspace anomalies and Phlogiston issues, as Melody is sitting in on another seminar, the man from the registration desk slips in and approaches her, whispering:*

"Zykovian and his party have arrived, milady.  They are registering right now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I had to muster up a bit of courage to do it, but in the end, I realised that it wasn't as big a deal as I had made it out to be, and I knew they would still be my Soul Sisters.  If it doesn't work out the same with you, that's okay too--just handle it however you think is best, my sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]*Zykovian replied to the man in Eldish:*[SBLOCK]







			
				Unknown Man said:
			
		

> "Ah, good.  I didn't get much of a description from Melody, but I did tell her that I would let her know when you came."



 "Oooo-kay . . . ," Zykovian replied as the man walked off[/SBLOCK]*In S/E/HP, Zykovian commented, "Well, that was different . . . I think we might want to stay together for the moment as a group.  We'll see if someone will arrive to . . . greet us." and continued to register.  He looked around for signs of where to go or what to do.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*Another man hails Zykovian and the others from behind the counters, in Eldish, but then repeats in Mojiin when Mhrazhar doesn't seem to immediately understand:*

"Hello good sirs, and welcome to the Convocation of the Known Spheres.  Please take a moment to register with us.  If you'd just fill out some information here for us--see at the top where its going to ask you for your name, gender, age, race, and planet of origin, we can get you scheduled for signing up for some events."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well you are the wisest true sister I have,” Molpe confessed with a small proud kiss, “so I should handle it your way sister and hope I’m half as dignified as you are, my eldest sister.”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Scgeduler said:
			
		

> "Hello good sirs, and welcome to the Convocation of the Known Spheres.  Please take a moment to register with us.  If you'd just fill out some information here for us--see at the top where its going to ask you for your name, gender, age, race, and planet of origin, we can get you scheduled for signing up for some events."



*After thanking the man, Zykovian set about filling out the forms and information that was required.  He inquired about a detailed schedule and looked over the events.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Ah, great. Thank you.”_ _This seminar was quite boring, anyways..._

Melody silently leaves the seminar room and heads back to the registration office to meet up with Zykovian and the others, who hopefully will be there as well.




> *Having learned a good deal about leadership in wildspace and the many considerations that a captain must make, from selecting an appropriate crew size and crew to common Wildspace anomalies and Phlogiston issues...*




OOC: Hope you can fill me in with (a few) details eventually, so I also know what to do. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]As Zykovian and the others work at filling out their registration forms, Melody comes out to the front hall and the registration booths to meet them, catching sight of Zykovian, the two Mojiin, and that copper-haired girl who kept getting knocked out by the rainbow lights (who seems to be sticking extremely close to Zykovian at all times, never getting farther than five feet).

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]Sure, I`ll fill you in on some more details eventually, though my time is somewhat limited in this internet cafe--but hey, at least we`re almost on the same timezone for the moment[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Aug 9, 2005)

Fedowin turns back from where he was trying unsuccessfully to get the information man to tell him about who here could give him his own ship at the sound of Melody's voice. He steps forward and stretches his arms wide in as he says in eldish [sblock] "Ah Sweet Melody! How good to see you looking so lovely and rested! We have much news to convey as soon as we get done with the writing of paperwork we must find a place to chat." [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]Melody is dressed in translucent white silk with only an ivory-colored brassière underneath a tight-fitting, long-sleaved blouse, which leaves a small portion of her slim waist bare, about two to three inches wide, and then a daringly short skirt of matching ivory color with a loose-fitting, long skirt of the same translucent silk-cloth on top, that has a full-length slit along her right leg. Her feet are fitted in simple, but elegant black leather sandals, and wrapped loosely around her hips is a broad, white leather belt with a large silver buckle modeled into an angel with spread wings. As usual, she does not wear any make-up (she never does) and only very little jewelry, mostly a necklace with a pretty stone attached to it, preferring to play up her natural beauty instead of drowning it in accessories. Her waist-long, dark hair cascades freely over her shoulders in slight waves and her green eyes sparkle with expectation.

With an air of confidence around her, she smiles and strides closer to the group, only a slight hint of scolding in her voice, as she speaks (in Eldish, and then in Seelie).

_“There you are; a good morning! You are late, I guess you slept well then; I sure did. And that was much-needed, too. I've signed up already, but I suppose you want to take a look-around first? Hopefully you will join me then.”_

Melody then extents her hand to greet the copper-haired girl (in Eldish).

_“Hello, my name is Melody. I don't think I know your name yet. And sorry for knocking you out repeatedly, but I guess it's a better fate than getting killed,”_ she adds winking.[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]OOC: That's why I said eventually... there will be enough time for that once you are back, I guess. Don't spend all your time in the internet café , and enjoy your vacation! [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Do whatever you feel is best, of course, my dear True Sister.  I will support your decision whether or not you choose to follow my advice because I know you'll be doing what is right for you.  And I'm sure you will be just as dignified as I, Sister--maybe even moreso." 

*Karya hugs Molpe gently and reassuringly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 13, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The copper-haired girl responds to Melody in a precise Eldish monotone:*
[SBLOCK]
"How may this one serve you?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe returned the hug, she would have to think deeply on her true sister’s words but for now she was just happy to be held.  She felt recovered from the ordeal her sister’s had put her body through but she liked being held and didn’t have the strength to break away from the dryad’s embrace. * [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK](Eldish)
_“Well, I thought you had a name... guess not then. Well, whatever, there's nothing for now. Thanks!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK]Zykovian was dressed differently from the previous evening.  An open brown and blue shirt, comfortable looking dark red pants, his bow slung over his shoulder along with the usual gear.  His cloak was tucked into a pack.  His long blue-black hair was pulled back and tied off in a single knot.  Zykovian smiled when Melody appeared in the crowd.  In Eldish, he admired, [sblock] "I must say, Melody, you look . . . outstanding."  [/sblock]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“There you are; a good morning! You are late, I guess you slept well then; I sure did. And that was much-needed, too. I've signed up already, but I suppose you want to take a look-around first? Hopefully you will join me then.”_



Zykovian translated the above quote in High Praetorian for Mhrazhar, then replied in S/E/HP, "I suppose we just need to sign up them get a good look around at things.  I haven't had much time to actually understand what all is here.  I suppose some language courses and ship classes.  What have you signed up for thus far?"

(in Eldish)[sblock]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Hello, my name is Melody. I don't think I know your name yet. And sorry for knocking you out repeatedly, but I guess it's a better fate than getting killed,”_



[/SBLOCK]
Zykovian looked uncomfortable for a moment, then replied to Melody in Seelie, [sblock] "The guard put a restraining collar on her . . . turning her into . . . this . . . which is something I wanted to talk with you about privately, actually."[/sblock] During the explanation, Zykovian was unusually neutral in his comment.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK](Eldish & Seelie)
_“Thank you!”_ Melody replies accompanied by a happy smile. _“I spent most of the morning to decide on a dress, it's really difficult, if you got so many of them.”_ After a moment of giggling laughter, she continues. _“I'm glad you like it.”_

_“The seminars, yes, there are a whole lot of seminars about spelljamming, exploration, culture, and so on. I don't really have a good overview myself. I just headed to some spelljamming seminars, which sounded useful and interesting, and I know a bit about that already from my previous travels, so that seemed like a good start. But the whole convocation will last for a few days, so there should be enough time to gain whatever information everyone is after.”_

_“About her... Well, if there is something you want to talk about, altho I do not really know how I could help her with that, sure, we can do that later, I suppose.”_

_“Something else... Zykovian, could you imagine being the helmsman of a spelljamming vessel? As far as I understand it, it needs a spellcaster of the arcane tradition, and someone with a clear and focused mind. I can't think of anyone better suited for this task, than you. I had tried it once myself, when I traveled here from my home world, but I think my mind is a little too messed up for that.”_ Again, there is some giggling laughter, before Melody awaits a reply, also curiously looking towards the Mojiin and Fedowin, whether they have anything to say.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK](Eldish & Seelie) [sblock]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Something else... Zykovian, could you imagine being the helmsman of a spelljamming vessel? As far as I understand it, it needs a spellcaster of the arcane tradition, and someone with a clear and focused mind. I can't think of anyone better suited for this task, than you.  _



[/SBLOCK] 
In E/S/HP, Zykovian replied to Melody, "As to Lyveria . . .the copper haired girl . . . I would like that a lot . . . just doesn't seem right - like if someone brain-locked you or I.  For classes, I was thinking Mojinn . . . and perhaps one or two others.  On Spelljamming, I hadn't really thought about it much . . . I suppose I would have to find out all that it entails and was the price was to the helmsman himself.  Did Molpe speak already?  I'm guessing our late start missed her speech."

Rystil[sblock]Does Zykovian know of any helmsman . . . aka his dad maybe?  Or somebody else?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“I don't know. Havn't seen her around yet.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbMolpe[sblock]Mhrahzhar concentrates and stumbles out in Seelie "Vhrys. Goats feed on the warring axle." He smiles for a bit and his face furls and then he tries again "Vhrys, It is good corn see you. Abdiel an I are watching to Language Eldish teacher. Looking for I Seelie and Craft of Magic.

I hope you are well. We much work to do."[/sblock]

Eonthar[sblock]I like the Stunted Eldish thing you tried... So, I will give it a spin too.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*If Zykovian's dad was a helmsman, he never really talked about it with Zykovian.  However, Zykovian once shared a few drinks with a helmsman from a trading vessel while he was looking for a crewmate of the helmsman who had turned out to be secretly using the ship for smuggling.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya smiles and continues to hold Molpe, but then she suddenly thinks of something.*

"Oh dear, Sister, it is almost time for your speech!  Shall we get you ready?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh yes sister!”  Molpe exclaimed as she jumped, but didn’t completely leave the dryad’s arms and wonderful embrace, and looked worried and unsure how much time that she had, “Glamour said I could browse through her closests for an outfit to wear but I haven’t done so yet…”[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]Hearing Mhrazhar trying to speak in the local tongue, Melody smiles reassuringly. _“You make quick progress, nice! I had offered Abdiel on our first meeting to teach him this language when we travel through Wildspace together, but I guess he won't need me now,”_ she says, looking slightly upset, but obviously only in a teasing manner.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM: [SBLOCK](In Eldish)[sblock]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“You make quick progress, nice! I had offered Abdiel on our first meeting to teach him this language when we travel through Wildspace together, but I guess he won't need me now,”_



[/SBLOCK]*Zykovian smiled at Melody's teasing, then looked around at all the convocation had to offer.*

In E/S/HP, Zykovian inquired, "So what paperwork do we need to complete to get things rolling here?  Also, Melody, I'd like to learn more about helmsman responsibilities and stuff like that in addition to the Mojiin tongue."[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“There are seminars for *everything* here, we can find one for sure!”_ Melody says eagerly. _“Oh, and the paperwork... the clerk has all the forms here, it's not much.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK](In Eldish)[sblock]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“There are seminars for *everything* here, we can find one for sure!”_ Melody says eagerly. _“Oh, and the paperwork... the clerk has all the forms here, it's not much.”_



[/SBLOCK] *Zykovian nodded and looked to the forms, filling out what he should.*[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Aug 24, 2005)

Abm

[sblock]

Fedowin smiles at Melody's enthusiasm and asks in eldish [sblock]"Any seminars on how to get one of these ships for yourself? After all my years on the sea, I'm eager to take a ship across a broader ocean." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Every crew will get their own ship here, actually. But it won't come for free, we will have to work for the alliance, exploration missions and hunting down thieves who stole from them. Stuff like that. Abdiel, Zykovian and myself started out this whole thing back in the Laughing Sail, when we decided to join together as one crew here, which it seems they are still up to. You are free to join us, too, of course. Same goes for Mhrazhar as well, and... uhh... copper-hairs.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya nods and smiles soothingly.*

"Not to worry," Karya says calmly and kindly, as she dresses Molpe and then herself, "The Noble's Ward is just around the corner from the Archduke's, so if you are quick, you should have more than enough time if you hurry over there..."

"In fact...Race you!" Karya adds, giggling as she begins to dash out of the room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]Molpe’s mouth drops in obvious surprise as she watches the dryad scamper off and as she recovers, running after her true sister like the younger sister that she is, Molpe yells at her, “Hey!  No fair, Karya, you cheated!”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I haven't cheated _yet_, sister," Karya teases as her longer-legged sister begins to catch up.

*Suddenly, Karya pivots away from the actual exit until she reaches a pretty little tree that has been planted lovingly in the bathhouse to add to the atmosphere.*

"Okay, _now_ I've cheated," Karya concedes, sticking her tongue out and giggling as she walks into the tree and simply vanishes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Hey!” Molpe calls out as her eyes go wide in surprise but as she concedes defeat her legs come to a stop her full lips start pouting automatically as her sweet voice fluctuates into a whine, “Now that’s really cheating.”

Obviously upset, not to mention somewhat concerned, she turns from the plant and heads for the door, “Now I guess we find out if I know how to get to Glamour’s in this maze like of a city without getting lost…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk takes the form from Zykovian, speaking in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you very much.  Now if you're ready, you can sign up for some of the events.  There is a slight surcharge for each, but you will be reimbursed in full if you choose to work with us--the money will be used to help pay for the free food and staff, particularly recovering some of the lost resources on people who decide not to join us." 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Molpe [SBLOCK]*in Eldish*[SBLOCK]







			
				Clerk said:
			
		

> "Thank you very much.  Now if you're ready, you can sign up for some of the events.  There is a slight surcharge for each, but you will be reimbursed in full if you choose to work with us--the money will be used to help pay for the free food and staff, particularly recovering some of the lost resources on people who decide not to join us."



"Understandable," Zykovian commented in Eldish.  "Just how much is this surcharge . . . I suppose I should know before I sign up for too many classes." [/sblock]
*Zykovian looked over the events, looking for some language classes (Mojiin in particular), and some classes on spelljamming, helmsmanship, spells, and . . . archery (it's a hobby)*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe exits the bathhouse, she sees an upside down face drop suddenly from the overhanging roof, followed immediately by long tresses of silky hazelnut-brown hair:*

"Boo!" Karya exclaims, giggling a bit as she pops her head back up and rolls gracefully off the roof to land in front of Molpe.

"I went to ask Glamour how we should proceed as to entering her home--she was in her shop--and she said that it should be keyed to let you in automatically."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Looking startled Molpe lets out a small shriek, she wasn’t really surprised and do so only to humor her playful older sister, but as her sister started to giggle Molpe delightfully joined her in giggling. *

“Oh, my elder sister,”  Molpe jested back as she hugged the dryad, “you should be careful!  I thought for sure you where going to break your hip there!”

* Her embrace quickly turned to teasing tickles but unfortunately it didn’t last long as they where in a hurry after all. *

“That’s good news indeed,”  Molpe smiled as she turned to towards Glamour’s house, “cause you can just follow me inside so lets go!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk pulls out a schedule full of lectures, seminars, and discussions on an astounding variety of different topics, replying in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Most of them range from 5 to 15 gold each, though there are some that are cheaper or less expensive.  Anything in particular you're looking for?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM[SBLOCK]*in Eldish:*[SBLOCK]







			
				Clerk said:
			
		

> "Most of them range from 5 to 15 gold each, though there are some that are cheaper or less expensive.  Anything in particular you're looking for?"



[/SBLOCK]
*Zykovian smiled at the clerk and commented in E/S/HP (for the benefit of my companions - he explained), "I'm looking for some language classes . . . Mojiin in particular, and some classes on spelljamming, helmsmanship, spells, and . . . archery . . . it's a hobby."  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Pfft," Karya replies with a smile to the hip joke, as she parries good-naturedly, "At least I won't be pouting if I do break something"

*Then she giggles as Molpe begins to tickle her, and eventually when Molpe stops and speaks, she nods.*

"Yes, you're right--let's hurry."

*And they head off to Glamour's villa, making good time and reaching the mansion quickly.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] “Of course you wouldn’t, my true sister, I would be there to take care of your every need,” Molpe said with an attentive and loving smile that turned into a mischievous grin as she reaches out for Karya’s hand as the hurried down the bustling streets of Eldiz, “and I have a feeling you would enjoy that immensely…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“A fairly deadly hobby...”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM:[sblock]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“A fairly deadly hobby...”_



"For the archer as well, depending on what she's shooting at," Zykovian replied with a shrug.  "Just consider Cupid (1) . . . ."

OOC: *(1)* - insert similar appropriate figure of fantasy or mythology to Rystil's mythos.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Doubly so, then...”_ Melody replies, winking.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...well there's only one Mojiin language class, and that's starting in two hours--didn't seem too popular of a subject."  

"Archery...well we have a Larakese Kyudo expert giving a demonstration on 'Focus and the Martial Art of Archery' as well as a former Praetorian Centurion with a seminar on regimented training tips, and an Eldish Marksman giving an advanced session, but that one might be full."

"Magic...there's a whole lot of magic seminars, ranging from several Altanians demonstrating newly researched magical theories and spells to a Sidhe Enchantress giving a tutorial on 'The Delight of Magical Crafting' , with a Feldori teaching about Wild Magic and a lot of others thrown into the mix."

"But there's even more Spelljamming seminars--we have captainship seminars and helmsman seminars and quartermaster seminars and overviews of the Known Spheres...seminars on ships, seminars on finding your way through Wildspace, seminars on Wildspace natural features...A whole bunch of seminars really." 
[/SBLOCK]
(OOC: Eridos, the Praetorian god of love, is quite similar to Cupid)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I imagine I would," Karya replies with a smile, as they reach the Noble's Ward and Glamour's mansion.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, my sister,” Molpe said with a loving grin and wink as she gave Karya’s derrière a firm, but loving, pat, “I wouldn’t let it be any other way.”  

* The young Limnad, her words were spoken with a sense of finality, walked before the gate her arms raised high above her head out of a sense of theater and jest as her presence key the release of the gate and the gate swung wide. *

“Look, sister, I’m oh so powerful!” Molpe started giggling uncontrollably as she walked through the gate into the yard… [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK]*In Eldish*[sblock]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Doubly so, then...”_ Melody replies, winking.



"Indeed,"  Zykovian replied with a smile.[/SBLOCK] 
*Zykovian listened to the clerk, nodding thoughtfully as he continued, then spoke in E/S/HP, "Well, sign me up for the Mojiin language class, my two Mojiin friends here have mentioned learning Eldish - now is as good a time as any for that as well."   Zykovian nodded in Melody's direction, then continued. "A seminar on helmsmanship, and one on navigation of the spheres.  If there's any time left, set me up with the Altanian new magical theories and spells, then the Marksman seminar if time still remains."

Looking to Melody, Zykovian asked, "Anything I miss?  What have you signed up for?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Not much yet. I was mostly waiting for you and trying to get an overview, which didn't really succeed. I'm mostly interested in improving my knowledge about Spelljamming and Wildspace.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Wow, you'll have to teach me that spell!" Karya replies with a wry grin, "I didn't even see the song component--I thought Siren's couldn't silence their spells."

*The two continue forward into the unoccupied villa, and the gate closes behind them.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“And here I thought you would want me to show you other things, sister.” Molpe replied with the same grin as she led them deeper into the compound, “Glamour said all of the dress were in her master bedroom closet. She also talked about if she had time she would lay out an outfit for me to wear…  but we’ll see!”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Very good, sir.  Let me just check on that one seminar--I'll be right back."
[/SBLOCK]
*He heads off and then returns shortly thereafter, saying in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"There are still a few spots left.  Would you like me to book you for all of those?  I can write down the times and locations of each of them for you so you don't forget, if you like, and I have the entry passes here--that'll be 50 credits, and hold onto your receipt, since you will be reimbursed in full if you decide to work with us."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The two Nymphs walk up to the master bedroom where they see a beautiful, lovingly-selected outfit laid out neatly on the bed, and the closet is open invitingly in case they want to try any more.*

(OOC: I can't remember the exact description of the dress you discussed before, but the one laid out by Glamour will be it--if you remember, you can describe it in the next post, or else I can try to hunt down the e-mail)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh wow, sister!” Molpe manages to say after gasping at the pure beauty of the forest green dress, her finger slid lightly across one of the softest fabric she has ever felt, if not the softest, “this is simply exquisite…” 

* Molpe continued to marvel and stand awe struck before the dress but finally she started to remove her own clothing. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, quite an amazing dress," Karya agrees, as Molpe tries it on and glances in the mirror.

*The semi-transparent forest green dress left by Glamour has a floral leaf pattern, evocative of lush foliage.  It has folds strategically placed to put multiple layers of fabric over sensitive areas to increase the opaqueness, and the dress hangs on the side of the shoulders by two pieces of fabric that seem constantly in danger of falling down Molpe's arms.  There is an extreme drop through the cleavage, perhaps meant to be covered somewhat by the royal-blue sapphire jewelry set on platinum.  Lastly, there is a strange vial of shimmering dye off to the side with a note "If you want to mix and match accessories, this magic dye will match them the same transparent green of the dress, at least for now.  I hope you have a wonderful time today to make up for your harrowing first day ~G" *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s far more than just amazing,”  Molpe absently corrected her sister as she marveled at herself in the mirror as she truly loved the dress, the leaf pattern reminded her of home and she suspected that Glamour had patterned the leaf off of an Amaranthian species of plant, “It’s...  It’s.  It’s just...  Well!  Amazing!”

* Molpe had already used the magical dye on the thong and brassier, luckily she had discovered the straps of the brassier where removable leaving the brassier completely hidden, when she put the dress on originally and now she was wondering what sort of shoes to wear but Glamour seemed to have a billions of choices… * 

“Oh, Sister!  I simply cannot chose!”  she beseeched in a near whine, “What do you think?  Flats or high heels?”  It was a silly question; her sister would always want to see those long legs displayed, which made it apparent that Molpe was aflutter with excitement and worry…  Of course her interrupting her own true sister before she could answer made this even clearer, “Oh!  You need to do my hair too, sister!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Aug 28, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe
[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mojiin to Abdiel [sblock]"We can attend the seminar on Eldish together, and hopefully, if you  will have the time, you can accompany me to the Spellcraft Seminar as well - I hope they will be giving Mojiin translations or I will be really lost.    The last one I will need to attend, and most importantly, is the Seelie Seminar. What classes are you planning to attend?"[/sblock]



In Mojjin [SBLOCK]"I am most interested in the Eldish seminars. If it does not conflict with any of the other seminars that I am interested in, then I would be most happy to attend the spellcraft seminar with you, although, that is probably a subject that I could teach you more about when we have some free time. Other than that, I want to learn everything I can about the flora, fauna and environment of all the known worlds, navigation, and some more general knowledge on spelljamming. Hopefully there will be time to attend all of these."[/SBLOCK]


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I had offered Abdiel on our first meeting to teach him this language when we travel through Wildspace together, but I guess he won't need me now,”_ she says, looking slightly upset, but obviously only in a teasing manner.



Upon seeing her again, Abdiel smiles and bows to Melody, and replies in Seelie [SBLOCK]"Quite the contrary! While I am sure that I can learn the basics of Eldish in these seminars, there is a world of difference between being able to communicate in a language, and truly mastering it. In order to master it, there is no substitute for practice with a native speaker of that language. So rest assured that I will still require your services as a tutor once these sessions are over."[/Sblock]
Abdiel, wearing identical robes to those he wore the day before, goes to the desk and fills in the necessary paperwork. He then inquires in Seelie [SBLOCK]"I would be interested in attending seminars that would allow me to learn the basics of Eldish, teach me a more in-depth understanding of Spelljamming, as well as information on the flora, faune, environments, and cultures of all of the known worlds. If I am to travel to all of these places, then I will want to be as ready as possible. My friend here," he says, pointing at Mhrazhar, "would also like to know if there are any seminars on the Seelie language, and the basics of Spellcrafting. Are any or all of these seminars available?"[/sblock]
Partway through his inquiry, he points towards Mhrazhar, without interrupting his speech.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 28, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbM[sblock]After hearing Abdiel speak Mhrazhar furls his brow in frustration and nods as Abdiel points to him. He picks up the forms in Mojiin and begins to fill them out. When he finishes he says: 

[Mojiin][sblock]"If I can fit all of these in I will want to pick up some on this... Spelljmming. I have a feeling that we will be doing a bit of that hunting down the Crazan Arris."[/sblock]Mhrazhar hisses in disgust and rather forcefully looks through random paperwork and mutters 

[Mojiin][sblock]"Mojiin belong on the ground"[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya smiles at Molpe's enthusiasm.*

"Of course, Sister.  How would you like your hair?" she asks, pulling out a fine comb from her dress and running her hand gently down Molpe's cerulean tresses to feel their silky consistency.

"As for shoes...I think high heels would be more flattering, but I must warn you that I've seen what those things do to other women's feet after only a few decades of wearing them--they cause your foot to become oddly arched--so you may want to be careful about overdoing high heels considering how long we have compared to them.  So I'd say, its up to you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Don't worry, sister, I’ll wear the high heals for your enjoyment,”  Molpe says with a grin and a wink as she sets down on the bed so the dryad can do her hair easier, “I don’t know…  I guess up and eye catching!”  

Molpe giggled at this idea and seemed even more enthusiastic than before...[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk replies in halty Seelie, pointing first to Abdiel and saying*
[SBLOCK]
"Eldish Spelljamming, Natural?"
[/SBLOCK]

*Then pointing to Mhrazhar and continuing:*
[SBLOCK]
"Seelie, Spelling?"

"Pay 35 you, 20 her.  Get back later."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Aug 29, 2005)

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The clerk replies in halty Seelie, pointing first to Abdiel and saying*
> [SBLOCK]
> "Eldish Spelljamming, Natural?"
> [/SBLOCK]




Abdiel gives a sheepish smile, sighs and turns to Melody and speaks in Seelie. [SBLOCK]"Melody, could you please tell this gentleman, in a language that he understands, that I would be interested in attending seminars that would allow me to learn the basics of Eldish, teach me a more in-depth understanding of Spelljamming, as well as information on the flora, fauna, environments, and cultures of all of the known worlds. If I am to travel to all of these places, then I will want to be as ready as possible. If you could also tell him that Mhrazhar would like to know if there are any seminars on the Seelie language, and the basics of Spellcrafting. I would really appreciate it. Also, just out of curiousity, what language are all of these seminars given in? Do they have any translation devices for those who do not understand the language? Except for the language courses of course."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar sighs, smiles in frustration, and says in broken Seelie "Spelling, Seelie, _and_ Eldish?"
and hands over an assortment of coins to the clerk. 

[Mojiin to Eonthar][sblock]"I am looking for Eldish as well, my sister. If we have time I will take a look at this Spelljamming stuff, as well."[/sblock]

RA
[Sblock]OOC: This Halty Language is pretty entertaining!   [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Of course,”_ Melody answers smiling, then translates Abdiel's and Mhrazhar's requests.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]*in Eldish:*[SBLOCK]







			
				clerk said:
			
		

> "There are still a few spots left.  Would you like me to book you for all of those?  I can write down the times and locations of each of them for you so you don't forget, if you like, and I have the entry passes here--that'll be 50 credits, and hold onto your receipt, since you will be reimbursed in full if you decide to work with us."



[/SBLOCK]
Zykovian listened to the clerk and translated the information for his friends, then replied in HP/E/S, "That works for me."

Zykovian fished out the necessary funds, then asked Melody, "Well, looks like I've signed up for some seminars.  If your planning on doing some spell jamming and getting a ship with the Abdiel, plan on me coming along . . . if you'll have me."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Great! I would love if all of us could get on one of those ships together. Really, I can't think of a better crew!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey," Karya replies, concentrating on Molpe's hair as she gently and carefully strokes it into place with her comb, pulling it up and over to spill down the side like a waterfall, leaving Molpe's neck exposed.  Gently putting the pink Amaranthian lily in place on the other side, Karya takes a look at Molpe, smiles, and nods, "All done!  Ready for the speech, True Sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk smiles in relief when Melody and Zykovian translate, and he replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear, sorry about that--I don't speak Seelie, though I've been required to learn a smidgeon of a whole bunch of languages for the registration process.  That will be 35 gold for the first Mojiin and 25 for the latter.  Actually, they're going to have a big event where ambassadors from each world each give a short speech very shortly in the Grand Amphitheatre.  It is free, so I can ticket you all for that as well if you'd like to go and hear them."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe doesn’t answer immediately as she turns to look into the mirror and what she sees causes her to smile broadly.  Her hair had never been styled like this, it must be something her more experienced sister had learned from another culture, but a few strands of hair fell before one of her deep royal blue eyes.  It occasionally tickled her nose, which was slightly distracting in its newness. *

“I take it, my sister,” Molpe said as she turned from the mirror to face her sister, her grin still big, “that those stray hairs are meant to be like that?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya nods.*

"Yup, that was intentional.  It makes you look very cute, don't you think?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course,” Molpe says nods with large grin, which causes the hair in question to tickle her nose, again cause her to giggle as she tried to speak, “it just tickles when it does that!  Karya, should we try some make up or should I go as natural me?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it looks even cuter when it tickles you," Karya point out with a smile of her own, "As for make-up, I don't think you need any, but if you'd like some, I do know how to apply it pretty well, and I could do it for you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“It is?”  

* Molpe said with an arched eyebrow as looked back into the mirror and consider rather she wanted make up or not, as she became lost in thought she puckered her lips. *

“Hmmm, I’m not old so I don’t really need it,”  she replied absently as she teased her sister, “but I don’t know…  Oh!  what about blue or green lip stuff..?  We could draw out my eyes or make my lips match my dress?  Maybe the eye stuff too...”

* She turned to her sister curiously hopeful to see what she thought of her idea… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya blows a raspberry at Molpe, but then she shrugs with a smile.*

"I can do that easily if you'd like, though you'll have to watch that you don't lick your lips too much or it will start coming off."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]*in Eldish:*[SBLOCK]







			
				Clerk said:
			
		

> "Oh dear, sorry about that--I don't speak Seelie, though I've been required to learn a smidgeon of a whole bunch of languages for the registration process.  That will be 35 gold for the first Mojiin and 25 for the latter.  Actually, they're going to have a big event where ambassadors from each world each give a short speech very shortly in the Grand Amphitheatre.  It is free, so I can ticket you all for that as well if you'd like to go and hear them."



[/SBLOCK]
*Zykovian translated for the others, then replied in E/S/HP, "I don't see why not . . . so long as it doesn't interfere with any of our seminars." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I guess I can do that,”  says not so sure Limnad, “is it hard not to lick your lips?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk replies to Zykovian in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"I don't think it does--let me check..."
[/SBLOCK]

*He scans a few pages in front of him, then continues:*
[SBLOCK]
"Nope, no conflicts.  The Seelie and Eldish language classes are shortly after that, and many of the classes you chose are offered tomorrow or the day after that--it is a three-day event after all."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, its not that hard for me, but then I'm not a Water Nymph, Sister, so I wouldn't know about you," Karya replies with a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Molpe:[sblock]*After listening to the clerk, Zykovian looked to the others and asked in E/S/HP, "Do you want to listen to the other ambassadors speak . . . it doesn't interfere with any of our seminars . . . and may prove to be . . . insightful."

Zykovian nodded in the affirmative to the clerk and said in Eldish, [sblock]"I will go ahead and get that as well and I'm checking with the others."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, well,” Molpe looks just as indecisive as she sounds, “then, well, I don’t know…  I’ve only worn the magical stuff that Glamour gave me so it wouldn’t do that stuff…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, so she has some of that kind of makeup, now does she?" Karya asks with a smile, "Well, in that case, if you do decide you want any, we shall have to raid her powder room."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yeah, she makes it herself,”  Molpe says with a proud smile but showing her curiosity, “what’s a power room?”[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Aug 30, 2005)

Fedowin
ABM[sblock]

Fedowin smiles at Melody and says in eldish [sblock] "I'd be glad to sail anywhere with you, your beauty will ensure that all the gods look favorably on our trips." [/sblock] then turns to the clerk and continues, [sblock] "I'll go for the free speechs, but if we have to pay upfront I'll have to pick up some funds before taking any other seminars, I'd be interested in the Seelie classes, that Mojinn one and High Preatorian. If you have any, I'd like one on the differences between this and water sailing and the various laws on imports/exports and trade among the regions." [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess I should expect no less from such an accomplished woman," Karya offers with a smile before answering, "Oh, no, dear, its a _powder_ room, not a power room.  Its used to wash up, put on make-up, and sometimes also as a lavatory, though we won't be needing that particular function."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, I see,” Molpe says as she tries to process just what sort of craziness would, and could, be in such a room, “well, sister, I guess we should go and raid it.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"So you've decided you do want some lipstick?  OK then!  Let me pull out a few different shades, and you tell me which one is your favourite."

*Karya heads into the nearest room and returns with several different colours of lipstick for Molpe to choose.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lillypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, I don’t know sister, there are so many to chose from,” Molpe says slight exasperated at trying to pick, she doesn’t want to make a horrendous mistake, “what about that one?”

* She pointed towards metallic royal blue one. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I think that one would look quite lovely--it matches your eyes splendidly," Karya replies, "If you're sure, I can apply it right now, and it looks like you actually won't be late--what a relief!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m sure!” Molpe says with a grin that said it all by itself but it quickly disappeared as her full lips pouted, “Oh!  Well do we still have time to do the eye stuff, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"If you think you need it, then most definitely," Karya replies, caring more about whether Molpe is happy with her ensemble than whether they are completely punctual.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well I don’t know if I do need it!”  Molpe replied with a large pouty lip as she begins to think her sister is toying with her, “What do you honesty think sister?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I told you before--remember?  I think you'll look beautiful either way, and I don't think you need it, per se.  Then you made fun of me for being old," Karya gives a mock-pout, mimicking the way Molpe does it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“That’s because your so much more prettier than any nymph I’ve ever seen but I don’t want it to go to your head,”  Molpe says with an honest smile, “and I’m glad you thank I don’t need the eye stuff, and I agree it’s pretty silly to wear such stuff, but if it makes a few more heads turns and a few more sets of ears to listen to my speech…  Well, then, it seems like it would be worth the trouble…”

She smiles apologetically as she falls back over dramatically into the bed and looks at the ceiling while her hands spread wide in what is mostly mock frustration, “I’m just not sure what to do right now.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You're so sweet," Karya grins and looks at Molpe lying there on the bed, then sits beside her, stroking Molpe absently and affectionately, "You know, if we weren't on a time limit here..."

"But anyways, I agree," she gently kisses Molpe's nose, "I'll go get you some eye makeup right away."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“You would remind yourself just how sweet tasting I truly am?”  Molpe says with a wink and a suggestively mischievous grin as her hands move to hold the dryad’s hands, both out of affection and also to halt the caressing while she still could, “but, Karya, we do need to be good responsible nymphs...”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar looks to Zykovian and says

[*High Praetorian*][sblock]"Ambassador Speech sounds pseudo-interesting."[/sblock] Annoyance crosses his face as he speaks to Abdiel

[*Mojiin*][sblock]"Why is it that everyone is so anxious to get off this planet. If I am not the only person who has been awake for last day or 2, I am thinking that the Crazan is still on this planet and that _this_ is a situation that needs to be remedied.

Once the seminars have finished today we should take a look around and see where the Crazan is located. We need to keep tabs on it while it is here and plan on how to return it to our beloved Arris. We can not lose it again."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"True, true..." Karya agrees, having already started to rise and obtain the eye makeup.  

*She comes back with a few colours, saying:*

"I figured you probably wanted the same colour as the lipstick, but I've brought a few others just in case.  Pick your favourite, and I'll apply them, and then we're off to the convocation!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

RA: [sblock]“Their, their, sister,”  Molpe called out after her in an effort to console her, “I suspect the convocation won’t last all night so there is always later!  Besides maybe we’ll find new friend or two we can invite to join us…”

Molpe giggled at her own mischievous thoughts of getting her sister just as good as she had gotten her but she kept such thoughts to herself as Karya returned, “Well that color is very pretty but I was thinking of matching my dress and shoes…  so I guess that shiny green one.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya nods and takes the royal blue lipstick and shiny green eyeliner, carefully applying them until she is satisfied, finally pronouncing:*

"All done!  Ready to head to the Convocation now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes!” Molpe proclaims eagerly even before she looks in the mirror to check her sister’s work, smiling in the mirror she puckers her lips a few time before turning back, “I think you might be just as good as glamour at this and she’s a professional!  Oh, are you going to the Convocation in that?”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock] *High Praetorian*[sblock] 







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Ambassador Speech sounds pseudo-interesting."



[/sblock] 
*Zykovian smiled in agreement, then added in High Praetorian, [sblock] "We listen to the ambassadors, that can only help if we need to travel.  Of course, we shall keep our eyes open for who is here with us as well as what they're plans may be."[/sblock]
In S/E/HP, Zykovian added, "Then it sounds like we're going to hear some ambassadors, then."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Why thank you Sister, you are far too kind...as for my clothes, yes I'll be wearing this.  I didn't want anything too flashy because today the spotlight should be on you, not me, so I'll just stand quietly in the background cheering you on."

*With that, Karya opens the door and extends her hand in a gracious gesture.*

"After you, True Sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The clerk replies in Eldish, which is translated by someone into Seelie and High Praetorian:*

"Very good then, sir.  I'll get you all your tickets, except Lady Melody, of course--The registrar says that she can enter whatever events she wants for free."

*He pulls out some tickets and hands them to each person, taking the credits in down payment in exchange.*

"Thank you!  And please save your receipts so you can be refunded in full!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* After hearing her sister’s sweet and caring words and seeing her sister’s lips so exposed Molpe pauses as she crosses the threshold and kisses her true sister’s full lips with her own full lips. *

“As always, true sisters,” Molpe says in-between deep kisses, “your sweetness is measurable in more than one way.”

* She allows her lips to explore Karya’s for a few seconds longer before she breaks her kisses, just for now, with a loving affectionate smile. *

“Wow, no smear, I’m almost disappointed, sister,” Molpe says with a wink as, now through the door, she extends her hand so the dryad can properly escort her, “I would liked to have marked you as mine for all to see.  Oh, well, lets go!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey, looks like we won't have missed much of the speech segment, and we certainly won't be late for yours--I'm sure they would have liked for you to come in sooner, of course, but they can just go sit in the mud."

*Karya leads Molpe out of the villa and towards the Archduke's Ward, where the Grand Amphitheatre and the Hall of Galas are filled with Convocation-goers.*

"The registration is in the hall, but we'll just sneak into the back of the Amphitheatre while everyone is watching the early speakers--Ooo, the Dolathi must be having fits," Karya giggles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Maybe their having fits while setting in the mud?”  Molpe asks with a wink, she wasn’t sure where Karya had gotten such an expression, “What happens if I don’t register?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]*translated*







			
				Clerk said:
			
		

> "Very good then, sir.  I'll get you all your tickets, except Lady Melody, of course--The registrar says that she can enter whatever events she wants for free . . . Thank you!  And please save your receipts so you can be refunded in full!"




"Well, aren't you the lucky one,"  Zykovian commented to Melody in E/S/HP for the benefit of all.  "Guess we should have gotten here sooner."

*Zykovian tucked the receipt in his coin pouch . . . which had room with fewer coins within.  He then motioned to the others and followed along to wherever the ambassador speech thing was happening.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I doubt you need to register, at least not until you want to go to any seminars, I think.  Come on, let's go to the Amphitheatre," Karya replies, directing Molpe into the back of the Amphitheatre, where a man sitting by the entrance looks over and gives a sigh of relief.

"Ambassador Karya, is that Molpe?  We were very worried about her!"

"Why yes, this is she, but why don't you talk to her--she is the delegate from Amaranthia after all," then she turns and whispers in Molpe's ear.

"Good luck--Today's your day to shine!" and she squeezes Molpe's hand and heads away, trying to find an open seat somewhere in the Amphitheatre to watch.

"Milady Molpe," the man says, "I'm so sorry we missed picking you up--our man had a little too much to drink, for which he has promptly been reprimanded.  I hope you didn't have too much trouble out in the city alone?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe was all smiles till Karya turned to leave and she watched in trepidation till the man interrupted her words. *

“Oh?  I see,” Molpe said with an apologetic smile that displayed all of her charm, “Well, I did have a wonderful time up until I spent the rest of the night in jail for a crime I obviously didn’t commit,”  she couldn’t hide her unhappiness and her full lips quickly formed into a pout, “I could have really done without that cause now I’m running late!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Well, I just told the registrar, that since I already signed up and since I get a refund anyways, if I do, it makes no sense to pay anymore, because it's just additional work for everyone and nothing else.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"How awful!  I shall have to have my boss send an official complaint to the guards right away!  I can't believe that they didn't let you out when you told them you were a visiting diplomat who was invited here--how very very rude of them!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, one of them was very nice,”  Molpe said honestly even though she would have like the guards to get in trouble, well all minus her new friend Mercy, “her name was Mercy and she was very sweet to me but the rest of them just made me cry and wish I had never come here!”

* Molpe pouted a little bit more, her full lips quivering as she thought about the jail cell once more, she knew it wasn’t right but she figured it was the only way to keep such horrible things from happening to others. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, all I can tell you is that it was a serious breach of their code of ethics to keep you there after you told them you were a diplomat, and they will be hearing from us.  Please, no need to dwell on that, though.  Are you ready to speak?  The speeches have begun, those yours is not going to start for a bit."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian leads the way to the Grand Amphitheatre, where the group gets a seat near the middle looking down upon the stage.  Others who have come for the Convocation mill about, filling up the seats slowly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, if my true sister, Karya, she’s the ambassador of Amaranthia,”  Molpe added mater of fact before getting back to her rant, “and told them to release me, I would probably still be their!” 

Molpe’s words hang for a second before she signed and straightened her dress, “but your right.  I do have a speech to give and I need to focus on it.  Yes, I’m ready, hopefully I look at least pretty, I would have liked too have been stunning but I was running late so I probably lacking that certain flair,”  She sighed again and smiled towards the man, finally letting it jailing go, “Anyhow, good sir, what do you need me to do right now?”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 31, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor, HP: 28/30*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar looks around at the wide variety of races and looks at them wondering how bad have they have been. He looks around a little while and then site next to Alire and Abdiel and waits for things to begin.

*RA*[sblock]I do the  Spot/Listen/Detect Corruption Killer Triple Combo.... [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No need to worry, you are quite lovely Madame Delegate, quite lovely indeed.  Right now, I can bring you backstage, where you can practise your speech, get fully prepared, and listen to your cues so that you'll have a good idea of exactly what precedes you and what follows up--that way your timing and flow can be just right."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Just a reminder based on FX's last post--Alire is not here with you--she left with her father as Erila, while the rest of her band was arrested.)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar sense the presence of Taint, which eventually after time resolves into a few auras from the milling crowd around him, almost entirely faint and lingering, with one moderate aura coming from a Valsian to the right--perhaps a Dragonlord.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah, your so sweet!”  Molpe’s lips strikes to quickly for him to avoid the chaste kiss on his lips, “and I prefer Molpe to Madame Delegate if you don’t mind, kind sir.”

* While at the same time the above happens she extends an arm hopeful that he would be kind enough to escort like he said he would do. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*He blushes slightly at her rapid-striking kiss, before looking down and blinking a few times to regain his composure.*

"As you prefer, Molpe--I spoke formally as some Delegates are very picky about their title, you see."

*As she extends her arm, he takes it decisively and escorts her into the backstage complex, past a whole bunch of different people, ranging from a handsome dark-haired man that reminds her a little bit of Celimene and Bellangere to a refined-looking woman in a kimono that reminds her of the one she wore in Glamour's shoppe, to even stranger people, like one who looks like some sort of lizard man.  Eventually, he leads to a little backstage dressing and rehearsal area all her own, where there are a few gift-wrapped boxes sitting on the ledge in front of a large mirror.*

"Ah yes, we have some gifts for you here from us that we brought from your room at the inn when you didn't arrive, as well as one more from one of your friends.  I'll let Discovery know that you're here, and he'll be here in a little while to go over your cues with you, so until then--make yourself at home--oh, and let me know if there's anything you need.  Otherwise, I'll head back to my station.  Thanks for joining us today, Molpe, and I apologise again for the inconveniences."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you!” Molpe manages to say as she squeals in delight at seeing gifts for her, “that was too kind of you!” 

* Molpe quickly strikes the man again but this time with a big squishy hug as she giggles in delight.  So how she manages to wait upon opening the gift but she bounces up in down excited as she waits for him leave… *

“Okay, I will do that and please tell Discovery I’m sorry for my late arrival!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't worry, I will tell him, Molpe," he smiles at Molpe's excitement and waves, heading back to post.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM: [sblock]Zykovian settled into a good seat and hoped someone with a big hat didn't sit right in front of him.  In the meantime, he looked around for anyone he knew.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Bye!  Thank you!  Have fun sir!”  

*Molpe calls out as waves the nice man off. Once alone she quickly turns to her gifts and begins to open them up, from biggest to smallest, but only after she reads the card, if one was left. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Looking around, Zykovian espies Reynard, a Rowaini bounty hunter who once competed with Zykovian for a particularly lucrative bounty, as well as Rytra, a Feldori dancer who had been abducted by a crazed Mojiin assassin who had killed a few other women of various races--Zykovian had managed to save the girl, though the assassin escaped, and he lost the bounty thereby.*
[/SBLOCK]

*As everyone takes their seats, a man comes out center-stage.*

"Greetings everyone," he speaks, and somehow everyone hears it in their native tongue--a magical effect no doubt, "And I would like to take the opportunity to welcome you all again to Eldiz, especially those who may have missed the opening ceremonies.  For those of you who did not meet me earlier, my name is Subterfuge, and along with my colleagues, Celerity, Discovery, and Wonder, I am delighted to be your host for this extraordinary convocation.  Let me just say that each of you brings a unique and special contribution to Eldiz and to the art of Spelljamming without which we would not be where we are today, and whose continued support is crucial to the advancement of all our futures.  But I know you don't want to hear me babble on, so without further ado, I will present our first speaker:  Please welcome Fermata, our lovely Melodian delegate from the world of Rhapsodia!"

*And he walks off the stage as a short woman with crystalline features and vibrant violet hair walks on in his place to the polite applause of the crowd.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Three big gift boxes with bright red ribbons come with a single card that reads:* 

"For our lovely delegate Molpe Lilypetals.  We hope you enjoy your time with us!  Warmest regards--Subterfuge, Celerity, Discovery, Wonder, and all the rest of the convocation staff."

*Then there's a small one that's been covered with a strong but less appealing sturdy leather case, but it is covered with random letters, words, and checkboxes with checkmarks in them, rather than a greeting card.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe smiles at the card that came with three of the boxes, she was glad to know that the staff was going to be as nice as Tifalia had assured her they would be but the box that stuck out drew her to it.  Picking up the small less appealing box Molpe tires to makes heads and tails out of the funny symbols, but she quickly grows tired and gives up, and settles on opening this gift first. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Opening up the leather exterior, she sees that it was just a protective shell for a small but lavish gift-wrapped box, with lace a royal-blue that matches Molpe's eyes and platinum inlays.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe’s grin grows astronomically larger as the gift become more than she thought it would be and as her anticipation grows.  With a giggle she quickly, but carefully removes the lace, and opens the box. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*When Molpe opens the box, there is suddenly a whirling rainbow of colour as a rush of butterflies flutter out of the box and fly around Molpe and into the room, tickling her nose and cheeks as they soar past and around, and the lovely scent of fresh Amaranthian flowers drifts into the room, settling around it and giving everything a delightful scent.  Inside of the box is an odd-looking sphere of pulsing blue energy, tied together by a little rune in the centre that glows gently.  Additionally, there is a letter written in flowing Seelie.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe was delighted at the butterflies in a way that only a nymph could be and it took all of her effort not to run around and giggle in their wake.  With a curious frown Molpe inspected the rune but quickly decided that the answers she sought would be in the letter itself she laid the rune back down and took the letter into her slender hand. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe takes the letter into her hand, it glows faintly and begins to read itself aloud:* 

"Hey True Sister!" the letter greets Molpe in a clear and lovely voice--Tifalia's voice, "How are you doing today?"

*It stops reading at that point, which seems a bit curious, as there is obviously more written in the letter--the pause is almost as if the letter is waiting for a response...*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah…  okay.  I guess,” Molpe said softly not at all sure what to do as she looked pass the letter towards the rune.  Maybe it had broke, it was a long way from Amaranthia after all. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe notices that the rune is still secure.*

"Just okay?  I was hoping you would be doing splendidly...Oh, my True Sister, did something go wrong?" the letter replies concernedly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh!  Hi true sister!”  Molpe said with a large grin that sort of fade into a frown as she explained her ordeal again, “I got arrested for a crime I didn’t commit, accused of others crimes I wasn’t even on Eldiz at the time they took place, and even with proof I wasn’t the criminal they kept me in a cage they called a cell.  It was horrible and I cried myself to sleep!  Luckily Karya, who’s very sweet by the way, came to my rescue and told them to release me.”

“All in all, it was very interesting, I’m probably doing better than okay, as I know hearing your voices always leaves me feeling better than splendid, my compassionate sister.” 

* It wasn't a lie.  Her frown was gone as she found herself smiling as she talked to the letter. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...remind me to give the Eldish ambassador to Seelyne a piece of my mind next time I see him then," the letter replies a bit sadly, "A cell indeed!  They should be putting you in the finest rooms they can find, True Sister, and if they try to be mean to you, you just tell them I said that."

*She then turns to happier thoughts, speaking with a comforting cheer as Molpe continues.*

"Ah, so you've met Karya...She's an...interesting person, with a lot more facets than she usually likes to admit--she's rather humble.  I'm glad you're pleased to hear from me, though, True Sister!  I've not had as much of an interesting time as you, I suspect--my tutors have required me to write a long essay on the proud tradition of the Seelie Court and the historiographical significance of the reigns of its queens and leading nobles--but in my spare time, I've been keeping myself busy by crafting this gift for you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“And it’s very sweet of you, true sister,” Molpe says lovingly to the letter her only thoughts where of wanting to hug her true sister once more, “I truly wish you could have come, I knew I would miss you but well never this much and I know you have missed me too!” 

* Molpe wanted to ask Tifalia  if she would be able to come to Eldiz soon but knew it couldn’t happen, wouldn’t happen, and it would only upset them both if she did so she bit her tongue. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"True Sister, I think you need a hug!--Set me down on the table and then say my name backwards."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah… sure, true sister,”  Molpe replied, she surely needed the hug, but she wasn’t sure what to of the letters demands but she quickly followed them, putting the rune and the letter on a near by table, while she hoped that pronunciation wasn’t overly important, “Ailafia…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe speaks the command word, the letter begins to glow with bright light, and then beams of light shoot forth from the letter and coalesce into the extraordinarily beautiful form of Molpe's True Sister.*

"Come here--Let me give you a hug!" Tifalia asks Molpe kindly, moving forward slightly to envelop her True Sister in a big hug.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh please do, my sister,”  Molpe allowed her lips to pout as she drifted towards ‘Tifalia’ imagine, “I miss you so much sister!  Please tell me you miss me too!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian nodded to the Rowaini, and said a few kind words to the Feldori, Rytra, before the speeches started if he was able.  Zykovian listened to the announcements and was curious what the ambassadors had to say.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh I do miss you Sister, so veru much, but I'm so excited for you too--It must be wonderful to be able to live so freely, exploring the wide world around you...So when you do, live it twice as passionately for me too, OK?" Tifalia replies as she leans over and gives Molpe a hug, and Molpe feels the warm, safe feeling of her True Sister's arms around her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]“You feel so real, my sisters, and I will,” Molpe hugged her true sisters with all her love, wishing she could do more with the sister she missed so much, “Just for you!”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Reynard nods back to Zykovian and Rytra thanks him and blows him a kiss.*

*Fermata gives a mellifluous speech about the excitement of discovering new things, and how it added bold notes to the symphony of life, as well as offering her people's hospitality to anyone who wished to visit Rhapsodia.  

*When she finished, she introduced the next speaker, Lyrys San'Saria, from Sancirce, a smiling pink-haired Sacra wearing the pink-and-white clerical vestments of Circe.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh thank you, Sister!" Tifalia replies, continuing to hug Molpe, "And I am real, at least as long as you believe in me."

*She smiles excitedly.*

"Hey, want to see your present?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I will always believe in you,”  Molpe seeks comfort in Tifalia buries herself in her true sisters ample breasts for sometime before she pulls far enough to look affectionately upon Tifalia, “I cannot think of any present that could possible top you…  but if you wish me to open them I will.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, Molpe, I know you will," Tifalia replies, stroking her sister's hair gently as Molpe rests in her bosom, until Molpe continues. 

"Oh no, I don't mean those," she points at the red-ribboned gifts from the convocation staff a bit dismissively, then turns to the blue sphere with the rune lying on the table, "I was talking about my present--it is inside that ball of powerful preservative magic, but you're going to need to take care of it once you release it.  To do that, you just tap the rune on the front."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,” Molpe says slightly shocked that the letter, and presence, wasn’t her true sisters gift to her, but it quickly turned to curiosity, “I’ll have to take care of it?  What did you get me True Sister?”

* Molpe didn’t wait for her true sister to reply as she reached and tapped the rune with one of her long delicate fingers. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe taps the rune, the sphere retreats, revealing a brilliant blue crystal the colour of a pure clear lake.*

"Careful now--you'll have to keep that near you at all times to keep its energy from dwindling," Tifalia warns, "It's a rare form of spectrologically-imprinted Hydrolyre that I made just for you--and it wasn't easy, but it was worth it!  It carries the loving energy of Amaranthia--and also mine too!--along with it, and it contains the essence of the beautiful lakes of Amaranthia that you love so much.  As long as its power remains, you should be able to clutch it to your heart and have pure Amaranthian spring water come flowing forth from the crystal to surround you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“You mean?” Molpe paused as she gasped in surprise, “you mean I can symbiosis on my travels and not have to worry about excreting!?”

* She was delighted, excited by the prospects, yet truly unsure what to say as this gift couldn’t top Tifalia  showing, or the letter that seemed to be her, but nothing else could have came as close.  No nymph liked the feelings that came when excreting had to be done, Molpe even more so as she had never experienced such a feeling till just the other day and it was positively uncomfortable.  A more thoughtful gift couldn’t have been given. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, at least until it runs out, and you'll have to find a suitable receptacle for the water, but at the least it should help--my suggestion is to use it sparingly at just the right times instead of of luxuriating with it a whole bunch all at once, but it is yours now, and ultimately, whatever makes you happier I will be glad that you choose.  I hope the crystal and also this letter too, which together make up my gift, bring you as much joy as I can manage to give you, my True Sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“No, they cannot,” Molpe said lovingly her eyes lingering over her true sister’s imagine dreamily, “but they come oh so close to doing so…”

* Her eyes closed Molpe leads with her lips slightly open as she beings to deeply and lovingly kiss Tifalia’s image. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Tifalia kisses Molpe back passionately and with great joy.  Eventually, she looks down at herself and notices herself fading a little bit.*

"Oh dear, it seems like my allotted time is almost up--farewell True Sister--we shall see each other again very soon!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I hope so,” Molpe said her eyes showing her disappointment but it quickly dissipates into a proud reassured smile, “in fact I know so.  I love you, Tifalia.”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*When the cleric of Circe came on the dias, Zykovian shrank a little bit, hoping to avoid attention.*

Rystil only[sblock]Is 108r527 (lyveria) sitting next to me? Just checking on the placement of everyone, in case I want to make rude comments and heckle the speakers [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I love you too, Molpe!" Tifalia whispers, as she shrinks back into the letter, which ceases glowing and becomes dormant.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, she's right next to you (in fact, even if two other people had tried to sit next to you on either side, she would have interposed herself nearby on the floor to ensure that she remains within 5 feet 
[/SBLOCK]

*Lyrys gives a stirring speech, full of hope for the future, ensuring one and all that Circe blesses this endeavour with all her heart and earnestly hopes that one day the sinners will see the light.  After referring anyone interested in learning more about Circe to both the Sancyric Embassy in the Clerk's Ward and the Cathedral in the Faith Ward, she introduces Vuruk, the Lacerta Delegate from Chuliit.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“bye!”  Molpe says happily till her sister fades and then with a deep sigh, but still with a smile on her face, she turns towards the other gifts.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm almost too ashamed to have you open those," a friendly male voice drifts towards Molpe from the side of the room, "After what your True Sister got for you, our gifts seem rather petty indeed.  Greetings, and welcome to Eldiz, my dear Molpe, and might I add that you look simply dazzling in that outfit--your pure and bountiful beauty radiates from every pore.  Ah, but how rude of me not to introduce myself to a lady.  I am Discovery.  My assistant told me about the unfortunate incident yesterday, and I would like to personally assure you not only that there will be action taken against the guards for this but also that nothing of the sort will ever happen again while I'm around.  You have my solemn word.  If there's anything that I can do to make your stay more pleasant and joyful, just let me know--and that includes if you don't like the room we booked for you at the Laughing Sail--once you've seen it of course; we picked it just for you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]Melody rolls her eyes upon seeing the Sacra. _“I wonder if she knows that the ships are driven by *tainted* magic. Really, what do *they* have to do here? Are they looking for *victims* to lure them into their temples and kill or brainwash them in their strange rituals!? I suppose there's quite a few people here, they would consider as tainted. I should go up there and tell everyone about their true nature!”_ After the Melodian's speech, Melody had gladly applauded and commented on the beauty of their language, which she had learned a while ago, too, but she refuses to do that for the Sacra, and her mood seems to have darkened a bit afterwards. She ponders creating an illusionary picture of the Sacra ambassador and a mage on the stage and how she kills him in a really messy way, but luckily reconsiders before her thoughts are turned into actions. It would probably just do more bad than good.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Vuruk speaks of the spirits that whisper in the void, and of their mysterious and adventuresome nature.  The spirits desire flux, he adds, and thus they are glad to see the Spelljammers adventuring through the stars.*

"May the spirits smile on you in all your endeavours." he finishes, beforing introducing the next speaker, the noted Altanian Spelljammer Alyria Z'Avani.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,” Molpe said her royal blue eyes widening as she unconsciously retreats a step or two.  She hadn’t expected anyone to be in the room with her and she was obviously startled, “I see…  Well, that’s very thoughtful of you…  How long have you been standing there, Discovery?”[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 2, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Melody rolls her eyes upon seeing the Sacra. _“I wonder if she knows that the ships are driven by *tainted* magic. Really, what do *they* have to do here? Are they looking for *victims* to lure them into their temples and kill or brainwash them in their strange rituals!? I suppose there's quite a few people here, they would consider as tainted. I should go up there and tell everyone about their true nature!”_



Abdiel, seeing this, quietly whispers to Melody to try and lighten her mood (in Seelie) [SBLOCK]"Melody, do not worry overly much, I will make sure that we do not join one of their crews.    You will have to excuse my bad joke, I have still not mastered humour, Mojiin humour does not translate very well. Seriously though, how do they power their ships? I thought that they only ran on arcane magic."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 2, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor HP: 28/30*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar gives a highly annoyed look to the Circan as he speaks about their Blessings and let out a low "Hrrmmmph!!" and looks to Melody as she responds to *its* speech. He says in some form of Seelie "Followers of the Bat!", nods, and then continues to listen.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian smiled at the interplay between his new friends and the speakers.  He sat up more fully after the Sacran was finished, and was more attentive when the Altanian was about to speak.*[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“They probably use it, as long as it helps them, but then demonize it, if it is no longer of use. Once they have arrived on their destination, they probably kill the helmsman during some great festival to honor this Circe and the other dark powers they pray to. I can't believe, that they let one of those wretched creatures spread their lies here. Well, at least the other ambassadors are hopefully chosen with a better taste.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I just came in.  It would have been rather impolite to enter on you while you were busy, no?  So I waited outside."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria Z'Avani steps onto to the podium.  Alyria is a beautiful Altanian arcanist, with long, unbound waves of cyan tresses falling through her platinum circlet to rest gently upon her shoulders and upper-back. Her sapphire-blue eyes sparkle brightly in the spotlight, and she wears a revealing and comfortable Amaranthian shift underneath her transparent breastplate, although her waist is modestly covered by a fine Larakese sash.*

*She speaks about the joys of soaring through Wildspace, including her personal experience infiltrating the Pirate Lord of Darkmoon's secret asteroid base and besting him in single combat and how she once rode on the back of a giant Wildspace-whale.  She then mentions that even after the convocation, there would be classes on Spelljamming and magic theory at the Altanian academies.*

"They can't teach you to be an Arcanist unless you're Altanian, but you'll always leave knowing more than you did when you came in."

*After concluding her speech, she introduces the next speaker, Praetorian Senator Rosa Olivia, an Archon.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Alyria Z'Avani... sounds familiar, I think I've heard or read that name before.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: She's the sample character in the Rogue's Gallery   Though feel free to have Melody know of her as well)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Then how do you know what my sister gave me?”  Molpe eyed him carefully not sure what to make of him but certain that she should be more careful when alone than she had been in the past, “and why didn’t you knock at the door to announce yourself?  Isn't that the socially acceptable and polite thing to do?”  









*OOC:*


What sort of race is Discovery anyhow? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear, its not what you think--it is because of this," Discovery taps the leather covering that Molpe removed, "There were postal codes on the cover that indicated what was inside, and the courier noticed them when he moved this from your room at the inn to here.  As for knocking...well," he moves to the little open-air entryway to Molpe's little area and does a little knocking pantomime on the air, "I guess it wouldn't help too much.  My apologies if I have offended you, as it was not my intention."

*Discovery is a young man, not overly muscular, but still fairly well-muscled, with short blond hair, blue eyes and quick smile.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“No, you haven’t offended me,”  Molpe looks relived and very apologetic, “its just the last time I was alone I got arrested and thrown in a cell…  I’m just trying to be more careful now.  Is all.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well as I said before, as long as I have anything to say about it, nothing of the sort will happen here.  Now, would you like to go over the procedure for the speech or would you like some more time alone?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian was thoughtful during the speech of the Altanian.*

Rystil Only[sblock]Zykovian was wondering what the purpose was behind the speech.  The speaker was indeed beautiful and charming, reminding Zykovian a great deal of his own instructor . . . that he had left behind on Altania on his quest.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Those who know much of Praetorians have heard of the Archons, with their shiny golden hair and emerald green eyes, though none in the group has ever seen one before (Mhrazhar's quarry was a silver-haired High Praetorian, while Zykovian's teacher was male, and thus couldn't be an Archon). Unlike most Praetorians, who seem built to fight, for function over form, Rosa Olivia has a regal beauty about her that makes the podiumwhere she stands seem almost like a throne, as she begins her speech, indicating the importance of Spelljamming explorers in opening new trade routes and discovering new worlds, as she speaks of the different advancements in military and starfaring equipment in development by Praetorian Warmages.*

"May Myneria smile upon each of you and bless your next venture with sound strategy," she finishes, introducing the next speaker, Grazyz Valthyne, from Arris.

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zykovian's analytical mind works through the common threads in the speeches, he realises that unlike the seminars, where the speakers would have rare and interesting knowledge, nothing that these delegates would say was probably anything new to the convocation's organisers.  So although each delegate is trying to give a good show of their goodwill towards th event, why bother even inviting them...unless perhaps the purpose of the delegates was not to impress the crowd but to impress the delegates themselves once they have arrived...*
[/SBLOCK]  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“No, that’s fine,”  Molpe said as she slide her lithe body into the chair in front of the large mirror, “Let’s go over the procedures.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, sounds good Molpe.  Now, the first thing is that when you didn't show up, we switched you to last delegate speaker to give you the most extra time possible, which means you won't have to introduce any new delegates--you're just going to give an entrance line for Wonder and his concluding speech when you're finished.  But let's start at the beginning, right?  We're going to ask you to stand just backstage when Murasaki Xia, our speaker from Lara Kai who goes right before you, begins her speech.  She will be introducing you, so when you hear your name come out on stage, and I know there will be some great applause for you from your adoring fans in the audience.  Then you head to the centre of the Amphitheatre, which is built so that even if you speak quietly at that spot, everyone can hear you even up to the back rows--its really quite amazing--and you give your speech.  Then they'll surely all applaud again because I know your speech will be wonderful, and then after that, say something to the effect of..." and with this he shifts his form and his clothing, becoming a duplicate of Molpe, "Thank you so much everyone!  And here's Wonder with some concluding words."

*He shifts back to the way he was before.*

"See, not too hard--I'm sure you'll do just great!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah okay,”  Molpe royal blue eyes go wide in terror as she backpedals out of the chair to she’s as flat against the mirror, she didn’t like seeing herself standing before her, “Please don’t do that!”   

* She nearly yelled, or so she thought but her voice had left in her terror and it was nothing more than a harsh whisper. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear...oh dear...never seen a Dolathi do that before, Molpe?  I'm sorry--let me explain my race.  We are shapeshifters, you see, able to adopt any form in the blink of the eye.  I'd do it again to show you, but I don't want to frighten you again.  It's nothing of which to be frightened--kind of like an Enchantress or Siren from your homeworld using magic, or even a Swanmay when she turns into a beautiful white swan.  Either way, my apology for not asking if you were comfortable with Dolathi...it is just that I've forgotten that there are those who do not know us...who would fear us...I had just wanted to help give an example that would be easier for you..." he looks a bit sad and downcast, and perhaps embarrassed too.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I know about your race,” Molpe replied tartly as she continued to press herself against the mirror, “and I don’t really fear your race...  Well.  Maybe…  My time in jail was probably because one of you was masquerading as me…  A rare one, one whose both parents where Dolathi.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Really?  Well I would doubt it, actually.  You mean a pure Dolathi--one whose parents parents were all Dolathi...No Dolathi, not even a pure one, can do a perfect masquerade of a Nymph, did you know?  It is your fey nature, I guess.  We can look like you on the outside, but unlike, say, when pretending to be a Rowaini, a quick analysis will prove it to be a counterfeit.  Did they have any physical evidence that pointed to you?  If so, it is more likely to be a Clone or something, but it couldn't be a Dolathi...Really now, no reason to back away like that...do you really hate Dolathi so?" Discovery asks, his voice a bit hurt.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian nodded appreciatively at the vision of his first Praetorian Archon, then he looked at Lyveria sitting next to him and thought differently.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I like Glamour,” Molpe said quietly but she made no effort to move away from the mirror as she didn’t trust him, “I like her alot.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The man who steps to the podium glitters with gems, many of them rubies, the same colour as his hair and eyes.  He gives a speech about the hidden power of the cosmos that only the Spelljammers would be able to find and harness, hinting that he knows those that would pay lucratively for some private adventurers who wanted to seek out such things.*

"The power is yours to use as you choose, so be sure to use it wisely," he suggests.

*After he is finished, he introduces Njord Bronson, the delegate from Scandaj.*

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar sense a strong aura of Taint on Grazyz.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you've met Glamour?  She's a very nice girl, that Glamour...I guess then that you must not have liked when I transformed into you?  In that case, I apologise profusely.  It is a sign of friendship among my people, actually, and I'd really be surprised if Glamour hasn't done it yet, but if it offends you, rest assured that not only will I never do it again, but also I will make sure that no one on my staff does it, ever."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Glamour didn’t offend me, we are sisters,”  Molpe says honestly, but still quite timidly as she lovingly covered her belly, “and she did transform for me.  I now carry our unborn daughter.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You convinced Glamour to transform into a man," Discovery's jaw drops a bit in disbelief, "I didn't think that was even possible for her, after..."

"My, my, Molpe, you are something special indeed.  You know Subterfuge and I were friends with Glamour when she was younger, and we've been trying for years to get her to come out of her shell and come back into our lives as a friend, but we simply couldn't succeed.  My hat is off to you, Madame Delegate.  If anyone deserves happiness, she does."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 3, 2005)

*Mhrahzhar, Mojiin Inquisitor HP: 28/32*

AbM[SBLOCK]







> "The power is yours to use as you choose, so be sure to use it wisely," he suggests.
> *After he is finished, he introduces Njord Bronson, the delegate from Scandaj.*



Mhrazhar hisses quietly as the Embassador finishes his last statement.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]Melody appears pretty bored by the ambassador's speeches, although she always curiously looks at them, when a new one arrives, and tries not to be overly expressive of her boredom. At some point she turns to Abdiel and asks (in Seelie):

_“I should have realized this earlier, but... where is Alire, or rather Erila? Or has she turned back into Alire again? Is she going to join us later? I seem to recall, that she said something like that she is going to accompany us, yesterday. And what about the rest of her band, Bellangere, and the others.”_

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Just a reminder based on FX's last post--Alire is not here with you--she left with her father as Erila, while the rest of her band was arrested.)




[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes.  Yes she does,”  Molpe said with a small smile as she shyly took a step away from the mirror, he couldn't be that bad if he wanted Glamour to be happy, “She didn’t really turn into as a man as much as she combined maleness with her preferred form but it worked!”

* Molpe displayed a large grin as she lovingly patted her stomach… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As the Valsian delegate heads backstage with somewhat less applause than those directly before him, the Narlse delegate comes onstage to replace him.  Njord is a large, well-muscled man, with light blond hair and clear blue eyes, and he looks out to the crowd with what seems a bit of stagefright.  Nonetheless, he presents a strong front and gives a simple but impassioned speech about the feel of the ship beneath your feet and the ethereal wind in your hair, and what it means to be on a journey away from home.*

"I think that maybe the most important thing on a Spelljamming expedition is the memory of the people and places you've left behind, to drive you forward into the unknown," he concludes, introducing the Rowaini delegate, Marquis Enchis Caldazar.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, well even so, I consider it a great achievement for you and for her," Discovery insists, smiling as Molpe pats her stomach. 

"You simply must let us bring you a few more gifts for the baby when it is born," he decides, looking back at the unopened boxes, "Dolathi children are often very playful and curious, and we have a few special toys and things we often use to help encourage and delight--I should know these things; I have a little girl of my own, you know."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh?  No, I didn’t know that,”  Molpe said with a large grin as she moved even closer to Discovery now all but certain he wasn’t their to kill her, “Nymph children are also very curious and thrill in the delights of the world.  I would be very thrilled for the gifts, I would like to raise her with full knowledge of her heritage, but I also have a very special gift for her…  A sister.”

* Her grin was too big for words. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, twins?  How very unusual and wonderful for you Molpe.  That'll be quite a handful for you, I imagine, especially since you've never been a parent before," Discovery says amiably, "Listen...if there's anything at all you need, as I said before, you tell me and we'll get it for you."

*He taps his ear, and then nods.*

"They're on the Rowaini delegate now, which means we'll send you out for the Larakese delegate next, and then you'll go after that.  Are you ready?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I could use something to drink,”  Molpe says, taking advantage of his offer to get her anything she needed while she ignore his comment about being a parent, she had never been a parent nor had she had one, at lest the way he meant it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Most certainly!  What would you like?  We have a variety of drinks here, from something simple like fresh spring water to something exotic like Chuliiti Lime Martini."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“What’s a martini?” Molpe asked curiously, “do you have any Amaranthian wines?”









*OOC:*


 I think it was an apple wine that was actually made off planet but was used an Amaranthian fruit for it.  (It was alcoholic drink but that maters not for Molpe) 













*OOC:*


 [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian continued to listen to the delegates speeches.  He arched an eyebrow when Mhrazhar hissed, but reacted no more than that.*

RystilOnly[Sblock]_'Interesting that all of the delegates are speaking of the different insights each has obtained from Spelljamming,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'Each implores the group before them, a captive audience that will undoubtedly be spelljamming before long . . . and extoles the virtues of the journey.  Is there something out there which would change our minds . . . or rather . . . something here that would influence the travelers so much that the delegates to need to sell so hard.  Or are they selling the idea to each other . . . an idea that was perhaps foisted on them?'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"We do indeed have Amaranthian wines, and feywines too, since I seem to recall that normal wine doesn't really do anything for Nymphs or Sidhe.  Would you like some of either of those?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Amaranthian wine is fine for now,”  Molpe says with a small grin and giggle, “as I would hate to do something silly on the stage.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
To the point that these speakers don't seem to be hiding something from the audience, the second thought seems more plausible.
[/SBLOCK]

*The Rowaini Marquis is a tall handsome man with dark-brown hair who smiles and waves to the crowd as he carries a little sheet of notes to the podium, then, looking at it, throws it away.*

"Aww, who am I kidding.  I was going to give another one of those speeches about Spelljamming, but I can see you guys are tired of hearing that, so instead, I think I'll just talk about Tymadeau--so those of you who already know about it, bear with me.  It could have been worse, eh?"

*And with that, he proceeds to give a brief overview on Rowaini cultures and customs, including festivals and dances, trying to inject a bit of self-referntial humour as he goes and also making sure not to talk as long as any of the other speakers.*

"I bid you adieu, and hope perhaps that I was able to keep you awake, and if you can sit through--err welcome--the esteemed Grandmaster Hiruna of Lara Kai, I promise you the speaker after her is a real looker!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Will do," Discovery assures her, and he leaves and returns with both a sweet-smelling Amaranthian cherrywine and a bubbly Amaranthian applewine, "Here's two for you--hop you like them.  When you're done, come backstage with me and you can listen to Grandmaster Hiruna's speech."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe thought she wanted the applewine but the cherrywine simply smelled too delicious to resist…  It tasted like it smelled and she grinned delightfully. *

“Most wonderful, Discovery, and I’ll be sure to do that.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you very much, Molpe," Discovery smiles back at her and waits for her to finish, before leading her backstage, where she can see and hear the next speech.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Care to join me?”  Molpe asked Discovery as she lowered her eyes and nodded towards the glass of applewine, “if you’ve never tried it you really should.  You might just like it.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't need the other one?" Discovery asks as he picks up the glass and takes a sip, "Oh I've had it before.  Quite delicious--Amaranthian fruit is very sweet, just like the people who live there."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“This is fine for now,”  Molpe said raising her glass slightly, not to mention a curious eyebrow, before taking another sip, “does that mean you’ve had a lot of experience with being pleasure and my fellow sisters?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well no, actually--I've just met quite a few, I've seen a particularly large amount of Ambassador Karya, and not one of them has failed to be an incredibly sweet and kind person."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Ha! At least our ambassador has some sense of humor,”_ Melody says, lightening up once more. _“I wonder who has written the speech... the one he threw away, of course.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Ha! At least our ambassador has some sense of humor,”_ Melody says, lightening up once more. _“I wonder who has written the speech... the one he threw away, of course.”_



"I would be interested in knowing what it said,"  Zykovian added quietly, "It is interesting that he was the first not to follow the pattern they'd established."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“She is indeed a sweet and wonderful person,”  Molpe nodded in agreement and took another sip of wine as the Limnad pondered her true sister’s and her own late night entertainment, for when the convocation closed for the night, and more importantly rather or not that entertainment should include Discovery, “and not overly bad looking for someone so old!”

* Molpe giggled at her own joke as she smiled upon the Dolathi. * [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]_“Well, it should still be there.”_

Melody then looks where the paper has fallen, and if she can see it, she stands up and walks purposefully around the audience and to where the paper has fallen and picks it up, as if she was supposed to do so, like someone from the ambassador's staff, being a Rowaini, like the ambassador himself. Afterwards she continues to walk around the other side and heads back to her seat.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Though some people look at Melody strangely, they seem to buy Melody's bluff and don't ask what she's doing there.*  

Melody:
[SBLOCK]*As she walks on the stage, she notices Discovery backstage ushering the speakers to and fro, and he winks at her and makes no move to stop her*[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

Everyone:

"There seems to be a good deal of applause for the last speech, although some people didn't enjoy it and abstain from doing so.  Meanwhile, Grandmaster Hiruna, an elderly woman wearing a plain silk kimono, walks up to the podium.*

"May the spirits watch over you all," she begins, and she speaks on the darkness of the Void, and how those who master it are like bright lights that shine through, fighting against the darkness.

"Know this...the spirits have whispered to me...Someone in this room will fall through endless blackness at the spot where the two universes meet...That is all.  I am to remind you to please welcome Molpe Lilypetals, the delegate from Amaranthia."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You're right about that," Discovery smiles back at Molpe, listening to Grandmaster Hiruna's speech as he does.  When she finishes, he tells Molpe, "That's your cue!--Go out there and make your True Sister proud."

*He smiles and waves to her as she heads out.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]By the time she sits back down, Melody has the ambassador's notes nicely folded together and makes no move to look at them. Instead, she turns her eyes back on the stage, where the girl that almost ruined the peace talk between her and Alire's gang with her careless behaviour is supposed to talk now.

_“Well, lets just hope she has a little more sense today. Poor girl, it's not easy to speak in front of so many people, I believe.”_

As with all the previous ambassadors, Melody applauds when Molpe enters the stage.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Grandmaster Hiruna said:
			
		

> "Know this...the spirits have whispered to me...Someone in this room will fall through endless blackness at the spot where the two universes meet...That is all.  I am to remind you to please welcome Molpe Lilypetals, the delegate from Amaranthia."




"What an odd thing to say," Zykovian commented quietly.  He nodded approvingly at Melody, "Very well done, my lady, very well done."

Rystil Only[sblock]*Zykovian stored away the obvious sounding prophesy, which also didn't seem to go along with everything else in this seminar.  _'So far,'_ Zykovian thought, _'only the Rowaini and the prophesy having been in the protocol.  Now to see if Molpe will be or not . . . .'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Hey, someone had to remove it. Otherwise the ambassadors could slip.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Hey, someone had to remove it. Otherwise the ambassadors could slip.”_



 "We wouldn't want that,"  Zykovian replied quietly with a wink and a smile.  "Unless, of course, this seminar got too boring." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Sep 5, 2005)

Fedowin

Fedowin leans forward towards Melody, "Hey, what was in the offical speech? I liked the one he did alot better, almost made me homesick."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Shh... we can take a look afterwards.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

*Molpe comes on stage in a semi-transparent forest green dress of floral leaf patterns, evocative of lush foliage.  It has folds strategically placed to put multiple layers of fabric over sensitive areas to increase the opaqueness, and the dress hangs on the side of the shoulders by two pieces of fabric that seem constantly in danger of falling down Molpe's arms.  There is an extreme drop through the cleavage that is extenuated to an even greater length by Molpe’s turquoise blue hair being folded, curled, and pinned up with fine clothes allowing all to look upon her graceful neck.  Her lips now match her eye color perfectly except for when the light dances exotically off her lips newfound shininess while her eyes now outlined in the same leaf green, which also shimmers in the light, as her dress and new high heal shoes. *

*Molpe gives a speech, but not before waving too all the people in the crowd she recognizes, which might just be Karya, about the wonderful people that one can meet when exploring new places, and the many pleasures to be found on Amaranthia and off.  Finally, she announces that Wonder will come in for a speech in conclusion.*

*Wonder, a dark-haired man with green eyes, thanks everyone for coming to hear the delegates speak and invites everyone to come into the Ballroom at the Hall of Galas, where tables have been set for a free dinner.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe heads backstage to her rehearsal area from before, she finds a little note on her presents: "Feel free to eat dinner with us or go to your room at the inn or even something else, whichever you prefer.  --Discovery" *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Putting the note aside with a smile Molpe decides that she should find Karya before making any real plans and that there was a better chance of Karya finding her, it had been a huge crowd after all, than Molpe finding her true sister.  Realizing that she had a wait on her hands Molpe picked up the biggest unopened gift and gave it a big shake. *

* Molpe giggled with delightful enthusiasm before she opened it… *[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> At some point she turns to Abdiel and asks (in Seelie):[SBLOCK]
> _“I should have realized this earlier, but... where is Alire, or rather Erila? Or has she turned back into Alire again? Is she going to join us later? I seem to recall, that she said something like that she is going to accompany us, yesterday. And what about the rest of her band, Bellangere, and the others.”_[/SBLOCK]



Abdiel turns to Melody, and replies, in Seelie[SBLOCK]"It is a long and complicated story, but the short version is that Erila is currently with her father, who is the man who was looking for the Crazan Arris, after they took it from us by threat of force. The rest of her band, except the one over here, " he says pointing to Zykovian's copper-haired companion, " were arrested for the crimes that they had committed. We can discuss it some more once these fascinating speeches are finished."[/SBLOCK]
With that, he turns back to the current speaker and completely focuses on what they are saying.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]The look on Melody's face is a mix between disbelief and shock. _“They... did... what!?”_ The last word is spoken only in whisper and she doesn't say anything else, instead she nods and turns back to the stage, breathing deeply and trying her best to remain calm. This were some very bad news, indeed, and Melody could easily get out of control over such matters.

_Damnit, you should have come with me. I knew, that staying in the villa was a bad idea._[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

*Zykovian applauded when Molpe entered the stage.  The smile on his face indicated that he was admiring the obviously new outfit and accessories.  When the speech was finished, Zykovian applauded with everyone else.*  

AbM[sblock]After the speech was finished, Zykovian commented, "Hmmm, it seemed like that speech was missing something, or perhaps the presentation was what was important."

[Rystil Only][sblock]_'I'm uncertain if it was intended as such,'_ Zykovian thought, _'but it seemed like Molpe was the "girls" part of the recruiting drive much the same as a college university would use for a star athlete.'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The biggest gift, when opened, reveals a carefully-folded dress of a deep royal-blue, the same colour as Molpe's eyes, bedecked with tiny glittering diamonds that form glimmering pinpoints of light, just like stars in the night sky.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe gasps in surprise at the wonderful and beautiful dress but it quickly turns to guilt.  This was the dress she was supposed to have worn tonight and she felt so guilty for not doing so. *

“Oh, no,”  she cries out to know one in particular as she holds the dress up before her, “I’m sorry Discovery!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*There is no response to Molpe's rhetorical call, as she holds up the dress in front of her, seeing that it has been perfectly fitted for her as she does so.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I wonder…”  Molpe said again to no one in particular, but in truth she wondered many things how did they seem to know her size and if the other boxes by chance had accessories for the dress.

* Molpe lovingly hung the midnight sky dress up and eagerly opened another one of her presents... * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The second box contains a vase with a floral arrangement, freshly-picked, including several beautiful lilies, lilacs, roses, and violets.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh those are just precious!”   

* Molpe grinned and giggled before moving over to the mirror were she carefully entwined each delicate flower into her turquoise colored lockets.  She concentrated around the pins figured that the assortment of flowers would be more appropriate for her green leaf printed dress. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*When Molpe is finished, her hair is garlanded with flowers like a picture of a beautiful spring goddess.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe smiles at her own reflection, not because she was so pretty, though she was, but because she thought the flowers where just perfect and that while she had just meet Discovery he really knew how to please her. *

“Last one,” Molpe grinned as she reached for and opened the last box, “I wonder what it could be..?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The last box reveals a little turquoise plush Vhiru, a furry, cute floppy-eared creature native to Kanath.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oooo, aren’t you cute.”  

Molpe said to the stuffed animal, she liked and was drawn to it but she wasn’t sure what she would ever do with it, as she picked it up and looked around. *

“Well, little one, I guess we are on our own,” Molpe said with slight disappointment, she had thought Karya, Discovery would have shown and she had hoped that Wei-Han would have, “Where is he anyhow?  Maybe we should go look for him…”

* Knowing that Wei-Han had known about the speech and convocation Molpe hoped she could find him in the crowd. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As the group files out of the Grand Amphitheatre, the Mojiin suddenly begin to feel the presence of the Crazan Arris.*

*Looking around, they see an amethyst-haired woman staggering towards them in a torn and ruined red leather outfit--Alire.*

*Looking towards the group, she takes one more step, gasps, and then collapses to the ground, a small pool of blood spreading underneath her prone body.*

*She is still too far out to be able to pinpoint whether the Crazan Arris is with her, though it would be extremely easy to walk forward and determine this.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

ABM[sblock]*Zykovian, obviously not sensing the Crazan Arris, looked around the area - trying to see if someone had done something to the woman who had just fallen . . . or if someone was watching us.*

Rystil Only[sblock]_'Darn it!!'_ Zykovian thought, _'I should have been watching more on the crowd and not the speakers . . . I missed something . . . I know it!'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*There seems to be a decent number of people looking at the collapsed woman oddly.  However, there is no sign of the cause of her wounds.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbM[sblock]Upon feeling comfort and home Mhrazhar says "Its here!" and he looks around very carefully, searching and trying to get and idea to where or who might be hiding it. Upon seeing Alire he states to Abdiel 
[Mojiin][sblock]"It looks like the cycle of betrayal may have come sooner than I expected, or her _Father_ knows his daugher more than she would care to admit."[/sblock] Mhrazhar hurriedly works his way over to her and motions for the rest to follow and says "Heal!" to no one in particular. 

Mhrahzar begins to prop her up and to call her name in Mojiin... [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 8, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As the group files out of the Grand Amphitheatre, the Mojiin suddenly begin to feel the presence of the Crazan Arris.*
> 
> *Looking around, they see an amethyst-haired woman staggering towards them in a torn and ruined red leather outfit--Alire.*
> 
> ...



Abdiel roars "Erila!". He then starts moving towards Erila, pushing his way through the crowd to get to her, roaring at people to get out of his way. When he reaches her, he kneels down to examine, and tend to, her wounds. If he discovers the Crazan Arris while examining her, he will make sure to pocket it.









*OOC:*


[SBLOCK]If Abdiel thinks it will help, he will cast Cure Light Wounds on Erila to at least stabilize her.[/SBLOCK]






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Good heavens!”_ Melody calls out in surprise upon noticing the wounded Alire. She immediately follows the two Mojiin, but since Abdiel already focuses his attention on her, Melody instead focuses hers on the surrounding area and any potential problems.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody does not notice anything too much out of the ordinary, well besides the collapsed Valsian.*

*As soon as Mhrazhar and Abdiel get close, they immediately pinpoint the Crazan Arris in Alire's hand.  They also notice that her flesh is all torn up with thousands of tiny crystals embedded in her skin.*

"The sentimental fool...she wouldn't let me kill him..." Alire gasps as Abdiel's healing courses through her, "Take it..."

*And then she falls unconscious.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Sep 9, 2005)

Fedowin

ABM
[sblock]

Fedowin glances around for city guards and any other offical types as he taps melody's arm and hisses quietly in rowaini, [sblock] "The guards and her father and anyone else who can identify that thing are going to be following her trail, someone needs to get it and disappear quickly, preferebly someone he didn't already meet. Leave word at the Inn we met at." [/sblock]

ooc: That kind of assumes that after her comment about "take it, I spot the thing in her hand.

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK](Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“I doubt they would part with it now...”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian scanned the crowd looking for trouble, and afraid to find it.*

In Eldish, Zykovian stated, "Someone should get that girl some medical attention . . . Temple Ward, maybe?"

Rystil Only[sblock]_'Great . . . just great,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'We shouldn't be here right now . . . too much risk.'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2005)

*Mhrahzhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar quickly raises Alire to her feet helping her walk and to make it look like she might be drunk or tired. He looks to the group and says "We need a ship to Arris. *Now*!"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]Melody turns to Mhrazhar and Abdiel, speaking in Eldish and then in Seelie:

(Eldish)
_“I don't think we can have one before the convocation is over, but I can try.”_

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Can her, uhh, father sense the presence of the stone the same way as you do? If not, maybe it would be safer, if you gave it to someone they are not looking for? I don't think he knows me, or does he?”_[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]If the Mojiin agree, Melody will take the Crazan Arris from Abdiel secretly (using Sleight of Hand, hiding it between the paper she is carrying) and nod to him with a slight wink, he will sense the motion of the gem, anyways.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 12, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Melody turns to Mhrazhar and Abdiel, speaking in Seelie:
> 
> [SBLOCK]_“Can her, uhh, father sense the presence of the stone the same way as you do? If not, maybe it would be safer, if you gave it to someone they are not looking for? I don't think he knows me, or does he?”_[/SBLOCK]




Abdiel replies quietly, without turning towards Melody in Seelie [SBLOCK]"I do not believe that he is able to sense its presence. As far as I know it is only Mojiin who can sense its presence." Abdiel then shifts slightly so that Melody will have easier access to the pouch where he placed the Crazan Arris, and then continues more quietly in Seelie, "I do not think that he knows you, it is a good idea that you carry it. You will find it in my top pouch.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody takes the Crazan Arris from Abdiel secretly (using Sleight of Hand, hiding it wrapped inside the paper she is carrying) and nods to him with a slight wink.*

(OOC: As per Thanee's contigent post above)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Just in case we get seperated, you can always find me in the Laughing Sail after sunset. Well, most of the time, anyways. I will try to speed up the whole process, so we can hopefully leave earlier than expected.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe finishes in the rehearsal room and heads out the back of the Grand Amphitheatre, only to see one of those dragon-things from last night cradling an unconscious Alire, while Zykovian and Melody stand nearby with that Rowaini and the other dragon.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM[sblock] "It may be a good idea to get the lady to a healer, or at least an inn so she can recover," Zykovian stated in Eldish, then Seelie and High Praetorian for the benefit of his friends.  Zykovian continued to glance around the crowd looking at those interested for more than just what was happening.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“I will go and see what I can do about the ship, you look that she gets patched up? We can meet at the inn in an hour or so.”_

Melody then goes to look for one of the people in charge of the convocation, or one of the registrars.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Mojiin:
[SBLOCK]
*As Melody heads away to talk to the registrars, a curious thing happens.  Suddenly, you can no longer feel the Crazan Arris at all, and even Selar has no response.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM (Melody!   )

[sblock](Seelie) [Sblock]“I see your still up to your roguish ways, Zykovian,”  Molpe said teasingly as she peered down upon the unconscious Alire but her gaze didn’t rest on her for long as she considers the groups new travel companion, “Have you seen my True Sister Kerya and why is the Rosethorn with you?”[/sblock]

* Even though she points at the copper haired Rosethorn Molpe offers her a friendly smile, and small wave, before she turns back to Zykovian to hear his answer. * [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 14, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

As Melody walks away, Abdiel stands, and looks towards her to make sure that nothing strange is happening to her. When he is satisfied that she is safe, he turns back to Erila, and states in Seelie [SBLOCK]"Let me see what I can do for her before we bring her leave here, although we may want to get to a more inconspicuous place."[/SBLOCK] With that, Abdiel starts praying, drawing the power of nature into his body and willing it into Erila's body.








*OOC:*


As long as he thinks that it will help, Abdiel casts a couple of cure light wounds on Erila, hoping to revive her.







Once he is done, he gently cradles her in his arms, and picks her up, looking for a place to let her rest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Oops, did you see the post for Mojiin above?  It is highly unusual that the feeling of the Crazan Arris vanished completely, even to Selar )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

*Determining that Erila is still alive, Abdiel channels healing energy into her, causing her to moan in pain as some of the shards of jagged crystal protruding through her flesh are slowly expelled, revealing unmarred skin in its place.*


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 14, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

RA: [SBLOCK]Oops, no I guess I missed that one - this action will take place before he heals Erila.[/SBLOCK]

All but Melody:[SBLOCK]Before he starts the healing, Abdiel turns to Mhrazhar and speaks to her (in Mojiin) [SBLOCK]"Sister, did you feel the disappearance of the Crazan Arris when Vhris took it? Can you follow her, make sure that she still has it, and find out how she has managed to hide it from our senses. We will meet back at the inn in an hour. I would do it myself, but I need to stay here and take care of Erila."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMelody[sblock]*In Seelie*[Sblock] 







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I see your still up to your roguish ways, Zykovian . . . Have you seen my True Sister Kerya and why is the Rosethorn with you?”



[/sblock]
*Zykovian turned at the sound of the voice and smiled, giving the woman an appraising look, and replied in Seelie* [sblock] "Ah, Molpe Lilypetals, I must say you look more striking than ever." [/sblock]  *Looking down at the woman near his feet, Zykovian shook his head and moved closer to Molpe, giving him the opportunity to speak more quietly, in Seelie.*[sblock] "Sadly, this one isn't mine . . . though it is related by circumstance to you, in fact but not deed.  I haven't seen someone that I knew was named Kerya.  As for the Thorn, this is Lyveria, or 108r527.  They were going to erase her mind for the crimes of her group . . . I'd didn't think that was right or _moral_.  In fact I didn't like the brain lock collar that was applied by a zealous guard that makes her effectively an automaton."  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 14, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar dashes over to Melody with a rather concerned look on his face, grabs her arm, spins her around and says in a very quiet, rushed, and broken Seelie "Crystal where?". There is a slight look of panic in his eyes and he watchs her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABMelody
[Sblock](Seelie) [Sblock]“Thank you, Zyk,” Molpe grinned and smiled warmly at the archer obviously quite thrilled at his complement, “of course your opinion of me clothed has never been in question.  It’s your opinion of me naked that vexes me…”[/sblock]

* Molpe warm smile disappeared in a gasp as her eyes went wide in shock and she speaks far more rapid than normal. *

(Seelie) [Sblock]“That’s barbaric!” Molpe’s own thoughts drifted to her own prison time and her shock turned to worry, “Would they have done that to me when they arrested me last night if Karya hadn’t show up when she did?”  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

ABMelody[Sblock](Seelie) [Sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Thank you, Zyk,” Molpe grinned and smiled warmly at the archer obviously quite thrilled at his complement, “of course your opinion of me clothed has never been in question.  It’s your opinion of me naked that vexes me…”



"Perhaps, should I be granted another viewing, with different circumstances and surroundings . . . ," Zykovian offered in Seelie, then continued with a smile.  ". . . my opinion would change."



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “That’s barbaric!” Molpe’s own thoughts drifted to her own prison time and her shock turned to worry, “Would they have done that to me when they arrested me last night if Karya hadn’t show up when she did?”



"I would think not, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian replied smoothly glossing over the information gained.  "Apparently, they reserve that for Pleps, who are a lower station on their world than other living beings."  More quietly and closer, Zykovian added, "I'm thinking of finding someone who can remove it, or alter it so that she can _'live' _ again. [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABMelody
(Seelie) [sblock]“Maybe,”  Molpe said with a large grin, she liked Zyk’s idea and thought she might be willing to accept that challenge, but her attention was drawn to the copper-haired girl, “I see.  Well one o eight…  err?  Numbers, yeah Numbers, sure is a pretty girl…She might even be prettier than me,” Molpe said with a curious smile, she had only met sisters, and only few of them, who where prettier than her and that peak her curiosity,  “Have you tried pulling the collar free?  I only suggest cause you’re stronger than me and it would probably be foolish of me to try.”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

ABMelody
(Seelie) [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I see.  Well one o eight…  err?  Numbers, yeah Numbers, sure is a pretty girl…She might even be prettier than me,” Molpe said with a curious smile, she had only met sisters, and only few of them, who where prettier than her and that peak her curiosity,  “Have you tried pulling the collar free?  I only suggest cause you’re stronger than me and it would probably be foolish of me to try.”



Zykovian smiled at the first comment, and added, in Seelie, "You don't need to fish for compliments, Miss Lilypetals.  You are one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen - at least in clothes <with a wink> . . . and I come from a world of beautiful women,"  More quietly, "As for the collar, the guard implied that was unlikely and would damage her.  I don't want to hurt her, and I feel responsible for her for some reason."  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM
(Seelie)[sblock]“Oh, that is just dreadful,”  the Limnad frowns at the dire news, even going so far as to ignore the compliment bestowed on her, which is very unlike her, but she smiles excitedly as she gets an idea, “My True Sister Karya is really wise, Zyk!  She also knows alot of people on Eldiz we should seek her out at once!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

ABM
(Seelie)[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh, that is just dreadful . . . My True Sister Karya is really wise, Zyk!  She also knows alot of people on Eldiz we should seek her out at once!”



"Thank you, Molpe for the idea, but there may be other matters that are unfortunately more important at the moment,"  Zykovian replied.  " . . . like the woman hurt here, or what the two Mojinn are going to do.  Plus, this matter of the collar should be handled, discretely, as even though I believe the collar is immoral, it is legal and taking it off would be breaking the law.  I don't want you getting into trouble over this . . . ." [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM 
(Seelie) [sblock]“Oh, what are you guys up too?”  Molpe looks around, Alire didn’t look hurt to her just peacefully asleep, and the scaled Mojiin she could never figure out, but she didn’t really give Zyk a chance to reply, “Me and Karya have diplomatic immunity,”  she spoke slowly trying to make sure she said the words right, “I don’t think we would get in trouble…  I could take her and go look for Karya for you!”

* She positively beamed at this idea, it was just brilliant! * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe looks around, she notices that Alire has slashes through her dress covered with blood, and shards of crystal sticking from her skin, though the Mojiin who has not left after Melody seems to be trying to heal her.  She must be unconscious from the pain.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK]Un-needed[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM
[sblock]
(Seelie) [sblock]

“Looks like you could use help, Mister Scaly Creature.”  [/sblock]

* Molpe had spoken cautiously as she pulled out a wand, she didn’t want any more trouble from the dragon creature and touches the down female with it. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

ABMelody
(Seelie) [sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Me and Karya have diplomatic immunity,”  she spoke slowly trying to make sure she said the words right, “I don’t think we would get in trouble…  I could take her and go look for Karya for you!”



Zykovian looked skeptical, then said, "I . . . don't know . . . ." He paused for a second then, jumped into, "Diplomatic immunity . . . wow, must be nice, how did you manage that?"[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM:[sblock] 
(Seelie)[sblock]“Well,”  Molpe says after a soft giggle as she looks upon the archer like he was being positively silly, “my True Sister Tifalia is, of course, the Princess-Ascendant for Amaranthia and she has the ability to grant such things as diplomatic immunity,” she said the words slowly again, “if she so chooses and in this cause she chose too.”  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

ABM:[sblock] (Seelie)[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Well,”  Molpe says after a soft giggle as she looks upon the archer like he was being positively silly, “my True Sister Tifalia is, of course, the Princess-Ascendant for Amaranthia and she has the ability to grant such things as diplomatic immunity,” she said the words slowly again, “if she so chooses and in this cause she chose too.”



"Huh* ," Zykovian said and paused.  Then he spoke, quietly, "I didn't know you were blood relation to the Princess Ascendant." 

* - in Malcolm Reynolds style - if you've seen Firefly.  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) [sblock] [sblock] “Blood relative?”  Molpe seems confused by his words but finally she grins, giggles, and waves dismissively at such a notion, “No, Silly!  We’re not related like that or you would have to call Princes Molpe and I would be a Seelie and not a Limnad too!”

“Were, I guess the best example your familiar with would be like man and wife…”   her own thoughts distract her as her royal blue eyes sparkle in merriment, “I thought for sure I had explained this to you Zyk…  Maybe you were more distracted by my naked forum that I thought, yes?”  [/sblock]
* Her beaming smile and body language suggested she rather liked that idea... *[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 15, 2005)

All but Melody and Mhrazhar[SBLOCK]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (Seelie) [sblock]“Looks like you could use help, Mister Scaly Creature.”  [/sblock]
> * Molpe had spoken cautiously as she pulled out a wand, she didn’t want any more trouble from the dragon creature and touches the down female with it. *




Abdiel looks up when Molpe speaks to him, up until that point he had not noticed that she had arrived on the scene. Remembering the wand from the villa, he nods and allows her to heal Erila. Once Molpe is finished, Abdiel speaks to her, in Seelie [SBLOCK]"Thank you for healing Erila, I really appreciate it. My name, since I do not believe that we have officially introduced ourselves yet, is Abdiel Lyanthra. I quite enjoyed your speech earlier, it was very motivating."[/SBLOCK] With that, Abdiel turns his attention back to Erila, making sure that she was resting peacefully. He then continues, in Seelie [SBLOCK]"I believe that she can now be moved safely. Any one have any ideas where we could move her to?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM:[sblock] (Seelie) [sblock]
“Oh wow,”  Molpe says a little bit shocked that the dragon creature spoke in her native tongue, “oh thanks, I guess I did a good job on the speech,  my name is Molpe Lilypetals by the way.”  [/sblock]
* Molpe considers extending her hand even though the creature still seems scary but stops short of doing so seeing how he was very busy. *
[sblock]“Ah I don’t know,”  Molpe says meekly obviously new to her surroundings, “I had a little area to prepare for my speech in but it didn’t have a bed or anything like that…”  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMelody & Mhrazhar [sblock](In Seelie)







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Blood relative?  No, Silly!  We’re not related like that or you would have to call Princess Molpe and I would be a Seelie and not a Limnad too!”
> 
> “Well, I guess the best example your familiar with would be like man and wife…”   her own thoughts distract her as her royal blue eyes sparkle in merriment, “I thought for sure I had explained this to you Zyk…  Maybe you were more distracted by my naked form that I thought, yes?”



"Ahhh, I see," Zykovian replied, in Seelie. "You're married to the Princess . . . and I still don't have to call you Princess Lilypetals?

*Listening to the exchange between Molpe and Abdiel, Zykovian let them determine where they should go.  He would follow.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM [sblock] (Seelie) [sblock]“As I said it’s the closest thing you would be most familiar with, Zyk”  Molpe says apologetically, “We have no weddings, though sometimes you will find a nymph who will do this in the context of another society, we only have a deep emotional bond that connects us but it doesn’t limit or interacts with other sisters…  Your marriage is based upon deed emotional bonds, correct?  You promise yourself to each other, and only to each other, right Zyk?” [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

ABMelody and Mhrazhar [sblock] (In Seelie) 







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “As I said it’s the closest thing you would be most familiar with, Zyk”  Molpe says apologetically, “We have no weddings, though sometimes you will find a nymph who will do this in the context of another society, we only have a deep emotional bond that connects us but it doesn’t limit or interacts with other sisters…  Your marriage is based upon deed emotional bonds, correct?  You promise yourself to each other, and only to each other, right Zyk?”



"Not exactly . . . ,"  Zykovian replied, "but this isn't quite the time to discuss Altanian marital practices . . . though other practices . . . ."  Zykovian finished with a smile. 

Shaking himself slightly, Zykovian added, "Let's get the girl somewhere safe and determine our options." [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Sep 15, 2005)

Fedowin

All! It's finally All! 

[sblock]

Fedowin bounces around the bleeding woman, exclaiming in eldish and rowaini about the horror and how this was supposed to be a safe area and who could have done such a thing and how he hopes no one else gets attacked and how all women should be careful and maybe they should call everything off and everyone go home. He mostly seems to be focusing on both causing confusion and on any young ladies in the crowd to exclaim about the horror and risk of attack.

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM:
[sblock](Seelie)[sblock]“Oh, yeah,”  Molpe replied, a tint of blush on her cheeks, as she looked around in an attempt to get he bearings, “what ward are we in again?  Did you have any ideas where to go, Zyk?”[/sblock] * Molpe wasn’t sure about the screaming madman but she moved closer to Zyk with a small worried smile just incase there was any truth to his words… *[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

ABMelody and Mrazhar[sblock]*Zykovian was about to berate Fedowin for drawing attention to them and their situation, when . . . .*

*In full color Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh, yeah, what ward are we in again?  Did you have any ideas where to go, Zyk?”



[/sblock]
*As Molpe moved close to him, Zykovian attempted to put his arm around her, protectively.  He quietly mentioned, in Seelie:*[sblock] "I would think where we are going would depend on whether we can get a ship or not . . . though there were some classes that I still wanted to attend . . . ."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM[sblock] 
(Seelie) [sblock]“Oh, I didn’t know you planned on leaving so soon,”  the gorgeously striking Limnad said as she accepted his arm and protection with a large smile, “but I guess that makes a certain amount of sense.  A rogue of your caliber would surely have someplace locally where you could hole up…  The spelljammers will be at the docks, I was there yesterday but I’m not sure I know how to get there…  Hey you’re not going to steal a ship are you?”  [/sblock]
 * Molpe seemed to be aflutter with many emotions, she didn’t seem terribly upset by the idea nor did she seem accepting of it…  She just seemed very interested in the man who was holding her. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

ABMelody and Mhrazhar[sblock]*In Seelie* [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh, I didn’t know you planned on leaving so soon, but I guess that makes a certain amount of sense.  A rogue of your caliber would surely have someplace locally where you could hole up…  The spelljammers will be at the docks, I was there yesterday but I’m not sure I know how to get there…  Hey you’re not going to steal a ship are you?”



"Thankfully, I don't think this running has anything to do with me . . . or my roguish ways, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian replied softly to her.  "Frankly, I don't think we're prepared to leave anywhere just yet."   Zykovian grinned at Molpe's last comment, adding in Seelie, "No hon, I'm not stealing a ship . . . not when they're being given away for such a low cost here."

Zykovian thought for a moment, or tried to think with the Limnad pressing against him.  He seemed to catch a scent, then with a slight shake of his head to clear it, he said quietly in Seelie, "We should see if a ship can be obtained through the convocation . . . if not you could always demand a ship with that diplomatic immunity thing and go on a grand adventure with us." [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM[sblock](Seelie)[sblock]“Oh, I guess I could,”  Molpe seemed a little confused about how diplomatic immunity could help with getting a ship, “but I’m not really ready to leave either, the convocation has just started in all and I traveled all this way to be here for it,” she enthusiastically grinned and smiled honestly, “maybe in a week or so, okay Zyk?”  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2005)

*Melody*

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]Melody wriggles free from the Mojiin's grasp. _“Relax... it's here. And I will make sure it stays there.”_ Melody turns the paper tube, containing the crystal, so Mhrazhar can look inside and see the crystal, which she is still holding in her hand, tho it looks like she is only carrying the papers, her fingers hold the gem firmly in their grasp. _“It is so close, you must *know* that it's here, right? So, what's the problem. Don't you trust me enough?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

ABMelody and Mrazhar[sblock](Seelie)[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh, I guess I could,”  Molpe seemed a little confused about how diplomatic immunity could help with getting a ship, “but I’m not really ready to leave either, the convocation has just started in all and I traveled all this way to be here for it,” she enthusiastically grinned and smiled honestly, “maybe in a week or so, okay Zyk?”



"That seems quite reasonable, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian responded.  "I expect I will be in some classes as well, but things are interesting."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

Mhrazhar pulls his face closer to Melody's and whispers 

[Melody - Seelie][Sblock]"It's not you. Once you took it we could not feel it. This made me very concerned."[/sblock]
The Mojiin pulls back, smiles at her, and puts a single arm around her shoulders giving her a pseudo-hug, and then makes his way back to Abdiel and Alire and then says in Mojiin:
[Mojiiin][sblock]"If Alire can tell us where her father is we can make sure that the job is done, and not have to worry. The prey is wounded and easier to kill."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

ABM [sblock](Seelie)[sblock]
“Oh, I see,”  Molpe replied as what her habit but this time she didn’t really understand what was more interesting than the convocation, which reminded her and she gasped with a start, “Oh!  I’m suppose to sign up for classes still!  Will you all be here later?  If so can I meet up with you then?  Its important that I sign up, you know, or they could turn me around.”

She seemed ready to step up but paused and turned back to Zyk with a hopeful smile, she did want to be useful after all, “Oh did you want… Ahh,”  she couldn’t remember the mute girl with the distant expression’s name, “Numbers, to follow me so my true Sister Karya can look at her necklace?”[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

Mhrazhar stands straight up as a moment of clarity hits him. The Mojiin pulls Abdiel quickly to her feet with Alire in her hands and says 

[Mojiin][sblock]"There is something wrong. I do not think that we have the real Crazan. We need to search the grounds. I fear the worst."[/sblock] Mhrazhar walks up to Vhrys with frustration and anger coursing on his face and says in broken Seelie "Not real Crazan!" and quickly walks through the crowd in search of new prey. 

RA[sblock]If I can do the detect thing I will as I search the crowd for suspicious or familiiar people - and looking for the Crazan as well. 

Sneaky, Tricksy DM!    [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Detection doesn't reveal any suspicious people, nor the Crazan 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

After Mhrazhar talked to her, Melody heads back to the others, saying (in Eldish and Seelie):

_“You cannot feel its presence? That can only mean one thing, right?”_

Mhrazhar already says what she thinks aloud in the meantime. This was not the real Crazan Arris, but a fake.

_“But why did it fail now? If the fake-Crazan was so unstable, then what's the point of even bringing it here? Or was it meant to confuse Alire only, not you?”_


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody then begins casting a spell.

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_Detect Magic_. Is there a magical presence coming from the gem, and is it similar to what Melody had sensed earlier (the day before) with another such spell?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*There's a lingering aura of Illusion now, as if an Illusion spell has just expired.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Not this *thing* again,”  Molpe said under her breath in Seelie with obviously displeasure, that gem had been nothing but trouble for her nor could she stand to be in the sight of such unpleasant company, “I’ll be over there for a few minutes, Zyk.”

* Not waiting for a response she turns and walks towards the spot she had just pointed to. *


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

ABM [sblock](Seelie)[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh, I see. . . . Oh!  I’m suppose to sign up for classes still!  Will you all be here later?  If so can I meet up with you then?  Its important that I sign up, you know, or they could turn me around . . . . Oh did you want… Ahh . . . Numbers, to follow me so my true Sister Karya can look at her necklace?”



"If you wish Molpe, though I think she just follows my commands now, rather than having independent thought,"  Zykovian replied.  "It might be best if I came along to make certain everything went okay."  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMhrazhar[sblock]*Zykovian pulled an arrow from his quiver, and unslung his bow off of his shoulder.*

In Seelie, Zykovian muttered after hearing Melody's words,[sblock] "If the gem is a fake, the it is very likely that this one,"  <Indicating Alire>, "is in on it.  What purpose would a fake gem serve . . . many ideas come to mind."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

*Alire's eyes flutter and then begin to open.*

"I...I'm alive?" she gasps.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Wills [sblock]“This is going to take forever,”  Molpe said to know one in particular with an audible sigh as she watched Zyk and the others from a distance, “I just know it will.”

* Not wanting to leave Zyk, but not use to standing still Molpe actively tires to watch everything in the hopes of finding something to peak her interest. *[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

_“It is *definitely* a fake. Ok, no news for you, I guess. The big question here is, how can someone who does not know how it feels for you imitate that feel so accurately?”_

Melody then turns to Alire. _“Yes, you are alive. Tell us what happened!”_

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]While Alire talks, Melody takes a closer look to the Crazan Arris fake, maybe it's at least worth something from the material used to produce it, since it doesn't seem to be conjured.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Well, Erila followed Zaryl back to his home, and then I surfaced, changed clothes, ambushed him, and took the Jewel, but...She wouldn't let me kill him--a terrible shame, really.  Anyway, thanks to her foolishness, he broke free and unleashed a devastating swarm of crystals, and I barely managed to duck around a corner, go Invisible, and stagger over here."

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody's appraisal indicates that this is still a fairly valuable ruby, though she can't put a price on it, and in fact, it seems completely identical, and indeed indistinguishable, from the jewel from last night, right down to the intricacies of the facets.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Ah, right. As I understood it, you, well or Erila, were/was *with* your father - that's Zaril, I suppose - when you or he stole the gem from the Mojiin. Anyways, where is your father now?”_

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody also turns her concentration (the _Detect Magic_) on Alire...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

"Actually, no.  I only found out that he got the jewel later.  I have no idea where he is now--I hope he hasn't been able to track me, but he always did focus too much on powerful magic to bother with divinations of the sort that would help with that."

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
Alire has only the magic items she had on her last night, no more and no less.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Come, let's continue the talk, while we walk. When and where did this here happen?”_

The first part is obviously meant for everyone.

Once the group is some distance away from any onlookers...

Everyone who follows:
[SBLOCK]_“Alire, tell us in all detail, what happened since you changed into Erila last night from your perspective! When did you leave Glamour's compound? And Abdiel, could you detail a little more what happened, when... Zaril... forced you to hand over the gem?”_

Melody also changes her clothing with a few arcane syllables and gestures, her gorgeous white gown turns into simple and comfortable black travel cloth.

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]And the fake-gem vanishes inside a pocket in the inside of her tunic, which is then completely sealed, so it is not accessible from the outside and close to her skin, so she can feel the content with it, while to the outside it is covered with a thicker layer of cloth to straighten the small bulk and thus conceal it. She still carries the papers in the same way as before.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

*As those who follow Melody begin to walk away, a handsome and well-dressed blond-haired man comes out to look at the commotion concernedly, and a breathtakingly gorgeous woman with hazelnut-brown hair and bright green eyes comes out towards Molpe with a smile, giving the Limnad a big hug.*

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
You recognise the man as Discovery.
[/SBLOCK]

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
The man is Discovery, and the woman is Karya.  

As Karya embraces Molpe in a hug she gushes, "Wow, sister, that was wonderful!  You did such a very great job!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Those who follow with Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, the others can tell you just as well as I, since they were there.  We woke up and left, only to find a guard patrol with Zaryl there, praising Zykovian for finding the Jewel and ready to collect the bounty--they said that a female friend of ours had clued them in, and it seemed like it might be you from a description, actually.  Well, with more guards just a shout away, being in the Noble's Ward and all, we had no choice but to surrender, and by switching her eyes back to amethyst, Erila was able to avoid being captured by pretending to be 'Daddy's little girl' who was helping Zykovian find the Jewel.  So she followed him back until I could get a chance to switch in and get the Jewel."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

Whoever is there:
[SBLOCK]_“Aha, ok, then I must have misinterpreted something you said earlier, I thought you havn't been there, which came off a bit weird. Anyways, it starts to make some sense now, someone must have observed us in Glamour's compound the whole time, because otherwise they shouldn't have known that I left you there. Maybe this weird bodyguard? I went straight to the Laughing Sail Inn, by the way, you can check that with Amity, the bartender. The only way I could have tipped someone off would be, if they had been there already in the first place, which would make it kinda superfluous to do so. Your father must have known or even planned to have the gem delivered here to Eldiz by the nymph, unknown to her, of course, but since he cannot locate it and the nymph vanished on her little tour through the city... though, how hard can it be to locate her... really... well... in any case, he kept following the Mojiin, which could locate the gem for him and waited for an opportunity to get it from them. Then he must have switched the gems and lay a spell on the fake gem, that it emits the same aura as the real Crazan Arris, something he must have planned from the beginning, and let you run off with the fake one, so he has time to vanish. We can try to find his trail, but for some reason I doubt, that we will. This was all planned from the beginning to be like this and you played right into his hands. Damnit, I should have taken the Crazan with me, when I left Glamour's compound yesterday, then we would still have it now. Noone would have guessed, that you had given it away at that point. Unfortunately, you probably wouldn't have done so and it's not possible to get it away from you without you noticing, so that point is moot, anyways. Whatever, we must try, maybe the Crazan's aura is still noticeable, although I guess that part has been planned for as well, it's probably shielded from your senses somehow now, though I do not know if that is even possible. It has a pretty strong aura. Chances are good, that Zaryl will leave as quickly as possible, so I would head to the docks. What do you think?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Those who are there:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm....I don't think that makes any sense.  Zaryl had the jewel legally in his possession here in Eldiz before Molpe even got here--some adventurers recovered it for him, I think.  Then it was stolen from him just before he could leave with it--presumably by Molpe, originally.  If this whole thing with the theft and eventual recovery hadn't happened, he would already be on Arris with the jewel, so why would he set this up?  Besides, I swear I didn't see him switch it..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

Yes, that group:
[SBLOCK]_“How legal his possession was, the Mojiin can surely determine, but the real gem was here yesterday, and it was not the one you had brought to us, unless it was a really good fake, which could fool all senses and magics we employed yesterday, which is quite possible all things considered. So, either he had the fake-Crazan from the beginning, it was a very good fake until the magic ran out for sure, or he has switched it at some point from last night to this moment.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

That same group:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, as far as I know, he didn't switch it--I watched him carefully.  Is there any magic of which you know that can project a false aura?  I am not familiar with Illusions."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

The Group:
[SBLOCK]Melody shrugs. _“Don't ask me, I'm just a neophyte magic-user myself. But I suppose something like that would be possible, but the magic would have to be pretty powerful, I think. Much, much more than what I could hope to achieve with my spells.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

The Group:
[SBLOCK]
"Would it have to be powerful to swap the auras?  Maybe...I don't know...it seems like only a simple misdirection or other sort of trick, though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

The Group:
[SBLOCK]_“Only if the real Crazan Arris was there, then a simple spell could achieve that, I guess. And that would lead back to Zaryl having swapped the gem while you observed him, because if it was a false aura to begin with, then it must have lasted for quite a while, which again is not just a simple thing to do, as far as I know.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Group:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...well how long do those things usually last?  That could give us a good idea of when the switch occurred, I guess."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2005)

*Melody*

The Group:
[SBLOCK]If Melody knows it... _“A couple hours. Depends on how powerful the caster is, as with all spells.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Anyone looking towards Molpe:

[sblock]* Molpe hugged the gorgeous woman and gave her a Amaranthian kiss in greeting that wasn’t very chaste at all. *

RA Only
[sblock]“Really?”  Molpe blushed excitedly under the dryad’s praise; it meant so much to her, “I’m so very glad that I didn’t let you down, true sister!”[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe group[sblock]*Zykovian watched the others walk away with Alire, and decided to stay with Molpe.  He resheathed his arrow and slung his bow.*

Rystil Only[sblock]_'I know where they are going, and frankly,'_ Zykovian thought, _'I don't need anyone headaches about that crazy gem, especially with Alire, a wanted criminal in tow.'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/32*

Not Molpe's Group (The other, other group)[sblock]Mhrazhar joins the group (Alire and Abdiel??) again after looking around. [Seelie] "Nothing I have founded.".[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Zyk and RA 

[sblock]“Oh, hello, Zyk,”  Molpe says with pleasant surprise as she turns from the dryad, “I thought for sure you where going to be to busy to spend any time with me.”

“Pardon me, I’m being silly, Zykovian this is my true sister Karya, she’s the Ambassador for Amaranthia,” she quickly added in a small whisper, “and true sister Karya this is Zykovian, a rogue with some charm if I might add.”

* She added it with a large hopeful smile, she wanted both of them to get along just grand. * 









*OOC:*


 Did numbers tag along? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Hello, Zykovian.  Nice to meet you," Karya says, extending her slender arm to shake Zykovian's hand.

(OOC: Lyveria is staying within 5 feet of Zykovian at all time, no exceptions )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Melody/Mojiin group:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm..." Alire ponders this, "If it is measured in hours based on the strength of the caster, then it couldn't have been cast by Zaryl after he recovered the jewel, or it wouldn't have ended so soon, unless he purposefully weakened the spell to make it less effective, which makes no sense...Also, I'm not sure how he would have expected this.  Still, though, it couldn't have been cast any later than yesterday, then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Sep 19, 2005)

Fedowin

Melody group

[sblock]

speaking in eldish [sblock] "So if we leave off the old man, what powerful spell casters have we been near who could have done something to the gem? And for that matter, who planted it on Molpe in the first place? And what are we going to do with what we just got?"

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Zyk and Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh, hello, Zyk,”  Molpe says with pleasant surprise as she turns from the dryad, “I thought for sure you where going to be to busy to spend any time with me.”



"And miss the opportunity to be in the company of such a beautiful woman,"  Zykovian countered with a warm smile. 



			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Hello, Zykovian.  Nice to meet you," Karya says, extending her slender arm to shake Zykovian's hand.



"Nice to meet you as well, Ambassador Karya,"  Zykovian replied.  "I've heard good things about you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Molpe and Keia:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you can't trust what my True Sister says about me--she's a bit biased, you see," Karya replies with a wink, "My True Sister mentioned some kind of business with you and the authorities--is there anything with which I can help?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zykovian:[SBLOCK]







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Well, you can't trust what my True Sister says about me--she's a bit biased, you see," Karya replies with a wink, "My True Sister mentioned some kind of business with you and the authorities--is there anything with which I can help?"



"I'm certain the comments were well deserved, Ambassador," Zykovian replied.  "As to the business, I would hate to trouble someone as important as you.  By the way, I would like to introduce you to Lyveria, or 108r527."

*Zykovian clearly looked as though there was more to say, but held his tongue.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zykovian and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'm not so important.  What's an ambassador?  Just someone who gets to take an extended vacation and call it work."  

"Pleased to meet you Lyveria," she reaches out to shake the Pleb's hand and then looks at the collar and frowns towards Zykovian, "I'm sorry, sir, but I'm afraid I have no more to say to you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Zykovian and Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Pleased to meet you Lyveria," she reaches out to shake the Pleb's hand and then looks at the collar and frowns towards Zykovian, "I'm sorry, sir, but I'm afraid I have no more to say to you."



*Zykovian actually looked relieved at the comment of the ambassador.*

"Trust me, ambassador, I feel the same way,"  Zykovian commented when he saw her look, "but I wanted to make certain you felt as I do."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zykovian and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"So you disapprove of them but you make use of a restraining collar anyway?  That's not very noble.  Or is something else going on here?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Zyk and RA[sblock]* After the greetings had been made Molpe had moved to Karya’s side were she swept up one of the dryad’s hands and held it in very intimate manner.  I general she smiled as he two friends talk business to each other but her full lips quickly pouted in worry as the conversation took a turn for the worse. *

* Normally taller than Karya, Molpe’s high heals made it doubly so, and she truly had to lean down to whisper in her true sister’s ear…  Her royal blue eyes, so alive and friendly, seemed to smile reassuringly towards Zyk as she did so. *

(Whispered Seelie)[sblock]
“Something else is very much going on.  Stuff that I do not pretend to understand it all but the collar was not his doing.  Zealous guards where going to erase her mind for the crimes of her group, she is one of the Rosethorns I recognized her from before, but somehow he convinced the guards not to, or so I imagine as I do not have all the details, instead they placed this collar upon her.  

He wishes to remove it so that in his own words ‘that she can live again’ so please do not think poorly of him true sister.  I believe he likes her far more than most seem to and that his intentions are truly noble.  

Also I had hoped we could talk about this privately but I guess now is okay.  With our diplomatic immunity I had hoped we could remove the collar for him so he wouldn’t get in trouble.”  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zykovian and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Karya looks relieved and apologetic, as she turns to Zykovian:*

"Oh, I'm so sorry!  That is very noble of you, but whenever I see one of those _things_, it just makes me so upset...Will you please forgive me?" she asks, as she gives Zykovian an apologetic hug.

*She turns back to Molpe:*

"Ah, Sister, unfortunately, it doesn't work quite like that.  Diplomatic immunity will keep you from being prosecuted in the courts here no matter what you do, that much is true, but there are limits...The point of diplomatic immunity is to keep you safe from laws or customs you might not know, as well as from governments and courts that might treat you unfairly as you are not a citisen.  However, it only extends as far as the goodwill of the nation allows, and if you willfully commit a high crime, they can and will send an ultimatum straight back to Amaranthia demanding that either your diplomatic immunity be revoked for the purposes of trial or the Amaranthian government enact the appropriate punishment on you themselves, and refusing that would cause an interplanetary incident.  This prevents a diplomat from going on a string of mass murders or something and then getting away completely clean--because as a diplomat everything you do reflects on all of Amaranthia."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Zyk and RA:[sblock]“True sister!”  Molpe was nearly whining as she tried to come to some understanding, “how can removing a silly necklace compare to mass murder?  And removing the collar seems like a better representation of Amaranthia than allowing Lyveria to suffer in a catatonic state!”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zykovian and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Because it is a high crime.  That is what matters.  Diplomatic immunity doesn't mean that you don't have to respect the laws.  If you think of it from the perspective of the person making the laws, perhaps with an example, you would understand.  Let us say, for instance, that a Dragonlord was visiting Amaranthia as a Diplomat.  Even though on his home planet it is perfectly normal to drain away the planet's life energy to use magic, and he doesn't see it as a crime at all, you probably wouldn't like it if he turned your favourite lake into a barren wasteland, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Sep 19, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar, Melody, Alire/Erila [SBLOCK]Abdiel listens to the conversation, shakes his head as his shoulders slump. (In Seelie) [SBLOCK]"I am so confused. The Crazan Arris that we had yesterday may, or may not, have been the real one. The one that Erila brought here with her may, or may not, have been the real one. We may, or may not, have been followed yesterday. The current possessor may, or may not, be currently trying to escape the planet. Does that sum up what we may, or may not, currently know?" Abdiel looks around, shaking his head once more, and continues "Erila, I am glad that you are feeling better. Anyone have any suggestions as to what we should do, or how we should go about doing it?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

The Big Group[sblock]Mhrahzar, frustrated and greatly angered by the turn of events, looks to Alire and says [Seelie] "Find need Zaryl and destroy him! Alire, lead us can you to Zaryl." Mhrazhar shakes his head and continues in [Mojiin] [sblock]"Can you lead us to Zaryl so we can destroy him once and for all. Once he is dead we will have one less thing to worry about. If there is a third party involved we can take care of them after this big one has been dealt with."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Big Group:
[SBLOCK]
*Alire shakes her head to Mhrazhar.*

"As much as I would like to see the bastard dead, Erila does not want to kill her father...And I think a confrontation with him would lead to death for at least some of us...he is quite powerful..."

*Turning back to Abdiel:*

"Yes, unfortunately, you have summed it up for us nicely.  I am as confused as you are..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2005)

*Melody*

The Group:
[SBLOCK]_“Well, we know, that the Crazan Arris you brought back is not the right one, and therefore we know, that someone must have known how it looks like *precisely*, which strongly suggests, that this someone was in the possession of the real Crazan Arris - and considering, that the Mojiin themselves did not know how it looks like before yesterday, that's surely a small circle we are looking for here - and was able to create this perfect duplicate, or we had this very same fake gem yesterday as well. We also have a very strong indication, that the real Crazan Arris was here on Eldiz last night and that someone placed a spell on the fake one, while that someone was in the possession of the real gem as well. This could have been shortly before the gem was planted on Molpe and then that false gem was the one we had yesterday as well, and if that is true, then Zaryl probably has been fooled also. By whoever did this, and that one could very well be the same who murdered the Mojiin recently. That's all the sense I can get out of this whole mess.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2005)

*Melody*

The Group:
[SBLOCK]_“By the way, it's not required, that the gem here is a perfect physical duplicate, because if noone who got in contact with it knew the real one, then it doesn't matter how it looks like. Only its aura was important. But since this most likely requires the possession of the real one, it's very probable, that the real Crazan Arris actually looks like the fake one, because it's rather silly to make a fake gem without having it look like the real one. Ok, forget it, I guess it only confuses the matter. Let's just assume, that the fake gem looks like the real Crazan Arris.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA/Zyk [sblock]“No, I wouldn’t like that at all,”  Molpe admitted honestly but with a frown, it seemed so unjust to her… [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zykovian[sblock]*Zykovian accepted the hug from Karya, though it was only a friendly hug.  Zykovian nodded in understanding as he listened to the explanation of Ambassador Karya.*

"I'm sorry that there was a misunderstanding between us, Ambassador Karya.  I'm glad that you feel the way I do about Lyveria, Ambassador Karya,"  Zykovian added.  "And, while I'm happy that you feel that way, I understand that you cannot get involved with it.  I'm clearly uncertain of the rights of a Pleb, but I am aware of the rights of a person . . . it is just too bad that ther do not agree."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA, Zyk:
[sblock]“Is there nothing we can do, true sister?”  Molpe pleaded as she held unto Karya’s arm, batted her eyelashes and pouted her full lips.  Sometimes a little guilt went along way as did praise, “you’re so smart, so pretty and wise, true sister, surely you know someway, no matter how improvable, that we could remove the collar without getting in trouble.  I mean you most know at least five people who could remove the collar without it being illegal right?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> "I'm clearly uncertain of the rights of a Pleb, but I am aware of the rights of a person . . . it is just too bad that they do not agree."




"Yes...I agree with you.  I only wish it was different."



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> I mean you most know at least five people who could remove the collar without it being illegal right?”




"Well...no.  Only the Praetorian who built the Pleb, or her successor, can legally remove the Restraining Collar from her creation.  Without knowing who built her, there is no way to proceed legally, and it is doubtful that the builder would want to be of aid anyway...My suggestion is to find someone to do it illicitly, but I will deny that I suggested that if questioned," she laughs slightly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Zyk and Molpe:[sblock]







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Well...no.  Only the Praetorian who built the Pleb, or her successor, can legally remove the Restraining Collar from her creation.  Without knowing who built her, there is no way to proceed legally, and it is doubtful that the builder would want to be of aid anyway...My suggestion is to find someone to do it illicitly, but I will deny that I suggested that if questioned," she laughs slightly.



"Actually, it was an over-eager guard captain that placed the collar,"  Zykovian explained quietly.  "He stated that it would be removed after a full mind wipe of the woman."

*Zykovian shuddered as he said the last part.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, this isn't the original collar?...Ah, a restraint issued to the Eldish government for criminals...I guess that does makes sense.  In that case, it would require the approval of the Eldish government to remove, which given the circumstances, they are unlikely to do without that mindwipe."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]* Molpe frowned obviously upset that she was out of her element and that her sister couldn’t help either. *[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Zyk and Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Oh, this isn't the original collar?...Ah, a restraint issued to the Eldish government for criminals...I guess that does makes sense.  In that case, it would require the approval of the Eldish government to remove, which given the circumstances, they are unlikely to do without that mindwipe."



"So you're saying there's nothing I can do about the collar on Lyveria," Zykovian re-phrased somewhat dejectedly.  "It's just too bad the person she was will die with that wipe . . . ."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...no.  No need to be so glum, Zykovian--things are not quite so grim.  There's just nothing legal you can do, but I guess that's to be expected, since she's a wanted criminal.  I'm sure you can find someone who knows how to remove it and is willing to do so, despite the law.  It's not so much that it is impossible to remove as that it is illegal."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk:
[sblock]“I’m sorry we couldn’t be any help and that we wasted your time, Zyk.” Molpe frowned obviously upset, “or well that I wasted your time.”[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 22, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

The Big Group[sblock]Mhrazhar smiles to Ailre's comment and responds quickly in 
[Mojiin][sblock]"I would happily give my life to see Zaryl dead and I am sure that any true Mojiin would."[/sblock] Mhrazhar looks to Abdiel for a brief moment and then continues to speak to the rest of the group
 "So, where do we go from here? We do not have the Crazan Arris. We do not know who does or where they might be. Zaryl might or he might not. There might be a third party that really deserves a righteous, Mojiin-Powered Inquisition into their Waste Expulsion Orifice.

We could go to Zaryl and find out what he knows... or perhaps our Erila knows how Zaryl found out about the Crazan and how he got started on this fairytale quest? 

We could also start the search again for the Crazan to find out where it might be hiding in the city."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk:[sblock] 







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Well...no. No need to be so glum, Zykovian--things are not quite so grim. There's just nothing legal you can do, but I guess that's to be expected, since she's a wanted criminal. I'm sure you can find someone who knows how to remove it and is willing to do so, despite the law. It's not so much that it is impossible to remove as that it is illegal."



"Unfortunately for Lyveria, I don't make a habit of doing illegal acts, or even looking for them to be done . . . as much as I would like to in this instance,"  Zykovian replied.  "I am getting to the point where I am not certain there is much more that I can do to try and help her."

*Zykovian looked at Lyveria during the end of his conversation, regret in his voice.*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I’m sorry we couldn’t be any help and that we wasted your time, Zyk.” Molpe frowned obviously upset, “or well that I wasted your time.”



"Now, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian admonished Molpe, "I would never consider your company a waste of my time."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zykovian and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...it may be illegal, but it isn't an act that is likely to be prosecuted specifically--especially if you have the right contacts in this city among the Dolathi, so in that sense, you could think of it as quasi-legal.  It is legal de facto but not de jure, if you know what I mean.  I would do it myself, but that sort of thing may cast aspersions on Amaranthia if other diplomats heard of it--but that's only because I'm a public figure and thus much more susceptible to spin."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk:[sblock]“Well?  What about me?” Molpe says shyly and with a slight rose tint to her cheeks, she was still recovering from Zyk’s complement that had sent her into a fit of happy embarrassment, “I know a couple of Dolathi.  Could Glamour or Discovery help in this noble cause?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, Glamour isn't really well-connected, so she wouldn't be very helpful in this particular situation, and Discovery works for the Archduke doing stuff that's pretty aboveboard, so he isn't the best choice, though admittedly he may have the contacts.  That's good thinking though, Sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk:[sblock]“Okay,”  Molpe says with a small grin, she was happy to be useful once more as it made her think that her true sister was even more proud of her, “he really seems nice, True Sister, and I had given some thought that since he was so nice, interesting too, that maybe the two of us could take in dinner with him.  I think he would like that a lot.”

“Also if Zyk doesn’t mind maybe we could barrow Lyveria so he could met her, collar in all, and we could judge his reaction to it.  If he seemed like he is mindedness we, Zyk and myself, could then approach him for help.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Molpe and Zyk:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...a dinner with Discovery would be nice, though I actually don't suggest that we make it a point to point Lyveria's situation out to him, simply because, particularly if he decides not to get involved, the fact he is seen with us talking about Lyveria could put some really bad spin on the situation.  It's best to keep her low-profile, I think, and since you've met Discovery, you can probably tell that he isn't exactly low-profile."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk[sblock]*Zykovian remained interested in the two beautiful women's conversation, but didn't add anything while they spoke.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:[SBLOCK]"Hmm...Zykovian.  Molpe tells me you are a roguish sort.  I must admit that I haven't been too much exposed to much of the underbelly of the city, so perhaps you would know better than I--do you know of any Dolathi contacts who might be able to help with this?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk:[sblock]  “True sister, you’re just being plain silly,”  Molpe gave a exasperated look but smiled and winked at the same time,  “No offense to Lyveria but she does seem to stick out like a sore thumb.  I imagine all we need to do is bring her along and his body language will, one way or another, give him away just like it did you, Karya.”

Molpe grinned at what she considered to be ingenious idea,  “and if the collar seems to bother him, well,”  she winked and grinned at her sister,  “I imagine that he would be open to a more private conversation…  Of course Zyk’s presence at such a private conversation, or even at the dinner, could effect how he would respond to such a request so I would recommend that he remained elsewhere.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe & Zykovian[sblock] "Whatever you beautiful ladies see fit,"  Zykovian commented.  "Perhaps this isn't the perfect place to have a discussion about Lyveria, though I would like to continue the dialogue . . . even if it is just to be in such wonderful company."

*Zykovian tried to remember when his next seminar was.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see your plan now, True Sister," Karya replies to Molpe, "I know Discovery a little bit, and he's not the sort to give himself away like that, but I suppose it is possible.  You'd have to not bring me around, though, since he knows my opinion on those things, and thus having me associated with Lyveria would give away that something was out of place."

*She turns to Zykovian.*

"So, you don't know anyone that could help?  That's too bad.  Hmm...I guess I could try to find information on a contact, as long as I didn't do the actual contact, and there wouldn't be a problem."

*Zykovian remembers that his next seminar is in an hour.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Zyk and Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "So, you don't know anyone that could help?  That's too bad.  Hmm...I guess I could try to find information on a contact, as long as I didn't do the actual contact, and there wouldn't be a problem."



"I do know of a few Dolrathi, obviously,"  Zykovian replied.  "one of which might be helpful.  I have to contact her on another matter within the next day or so."

Rystil Only[sblock]Zykovian is thinking of Eloquence, which is most likely who Karya was referring to.  Wasn't he supposed to meet her here?[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay, well that's a good place to start, I think.  Between that and Molpe's idea, I'm sure we'll find a way to help that poor girl."

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Indeed, Eloquence is supposed to eventually meet Zykovian to pick up Eloquence's share of the bounty.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“Good,”  Molpe exclaims happily at Karya’s proclamation that all will be well before she looks at both of them questionable, “so which plan do we try first? If I am to go to have with Discovery should it be by myself, minus Lyveria of course, or what?  Also what should if say if he asks me how I got Lyveria to begin with?  Would they release her to me without a mind wipe cause of their mistake in arresting me?  Like maybe so they wouldn’t fill bad for the mistake?”

RA: [sblock] Like as in restitution. [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Molpe and Zyk:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, that's the thing.  Technically, Lyveria is only released on probation because Zykovian said he's using her to help for the case, right?  That's the real problem here, I think--Lyveria is not just a Pleb, she's also a wanted criminal.  I'd say it would be best to wait for Zykovian's contact first, before risking Discovery."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“Oh, okay,”  Molpe replied in soft disappointed, she had wanted to helpful to her friends but so far she had been less than helpful and felt like she had just wasted their time. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zykovian[sblock]Zykovian looked to Ambassador Karya, and nodded.  "You are surprisingly well informed, Ambassador Karya,"  Zykovian replied admiringly.  "I have some time to proceed in the vein, if there was somewhere I could converse with Lyveria in relative privacy.  Either or both of you are very welcome to attend."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I didn't know it was you, but I do remember hearing about a Pleb who was being lent out for an investigation when I went to the guardhouse earlier this morning, so I put two and two together," Karya replies, "As for your private speech with Lyveria, I'm willing to let you two have some time alone.  What's going on with your friends over there, I wonder?  That girl with them reminds me of someone I know, though I can't place it..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Zyk and Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Well, I didn't know it was you, but I do remember hearing about a Pleb who was being lent out for an investigation when I went to the guardhouse earlier this morning, so I put two and two together," Karya replies, "As for your private speech with Lyveria, I'm willing to let you two have some time alone.  What's going on with your friends over there, I wonder?  That girl with them reminds me of someone I know, though I can't place it..."



"That might be important, Ambassador,"  Zykovian replied.  "There have been several instances over the last day or so that I have had descriptions of her doing things that she hadn't done . . . at least hadn't done as far as I know."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well hmm...I can't say I can recall--it was near the beginning of my time as an ambassador here I think, and I can't remember anything except the face--it's more-or-less exactly the same, well and I guess that dark hair too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“Thanks, but no thanks, Zyk,”  Molpe says with an honest smile, “I have to resister still so I can learn and not waste my time at the convocation but have fun talking to her in private and I wish you the best of luck regarding her collar,” she turns hugs and kisses her true sister, “bye!  I’ll see you later!”

* With that she turns to leave. *[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Sep 23, 2005)

Fedowin

AbZ&M

[sblock]

Fedowin ponders as they wander off inconspicuosly as possible. He turns to melody and says in eldish [sblock] "Do you remember that one woman Glamour casting any spells? Given that molpe's dress had the gem hidden in it so well that even the person wearing it didn't realize it, and that Glamour is supposed to be some great dressmaker, I'd suspect her first." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2005)

*Melody*

AbZ&M:
[SBLOCK](to Fedowin in Eldish):
[SBLOCK]_“An interesting thought... I think she mentioned something about being able to cast spells, but I havn't been around her much, the others will probably know better. I still think, that the one who attacked us in her house and then vanished to never be seen again has something to do with it... of course, now that I think about it... Glamour is a Dolathi, they can change their appearance. This one could very well have been her.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

AbZ&M:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I know where Glamour's shop is, so if you'd like to question her, we could go there, I guess.  Or do you have a convocation to attend?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

*Melody*

AbZ&M
[SBLOCK]_“She would just lie to us, or not? We have only weak suspicions.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk[sblock]


			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Well hmm...I can't say I can recall--it was near the beginning of my time as an ambassador here I think, and I can't remember anything except the face--it's more-or-less exactly the same, well and I guess that dark hair too."



"Hmmm, that's interesting . . . no name though or even circumstances in which you met, Ambassador Karya?"  Zykovian said.  "The way I'm thinking . . . it was someone who met that woman's description that ended up putting Molpe in jail, at least temporarily, and if it wasn't her than it might be the one you remember."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Thanks, but no thanks, Zyk,”  Molpe says with an honest smile, “I have to register still so I can learn and not waste my time at the convocation but have fun talking to her in private and I wish you the best of luck regarding her collar,” she turns hugs and kisses her true sister, “bye!  I’ll see you later!”



"Ummm, bye?"  Zykovian replied.  "Well, that was . . . different."   Zykovian looked to the Ambassador and said.  "Well, I guess it's just some free time to follow up on the case then.  You mentioned there was perhaps someplace close that Lyveria and I could have a discussion?  I only have about an hour."  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I don't recall the woman to match the face...As for a place you could talk, I figured you could use the Amaranthian Embassy if you like--it isn't too far from here."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Bye, Sister!  Have a wonderful time at the convocation!" Karya replies as Molpe heads off to register.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]Molpe walked to the register.









*OOC:*


 If that’s not what you’re wanting please let me know but your post seemed incomplete and I wasn’t sure how to respond to it. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock] OOC: How close it is to either the Laughing Sail or Zykovian's flat?  If he can get to either and have about a half hour with Lyveria before he has to come back for a seminar that would be fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Not seeing a register in the general vicinity, Molpe decides to walk to the Hall of Galas instead.  Once inside, she sees some friendly-looking young men sitting behind some booths, and one of them waves to her and beckons for her to come over.*

(OOC: I said 'to register' , not 'to the register' , and you probably thought otherwise, I guess )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Fortunately, they are currently in the centre of the city, so much of the city is reachable in fifteen minutes.  Particularly, Zykovian could definitely get to his flat in time.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, hi!”  Limnad excitedly says in her native Seelie while offering an equally excited wave as she moves over to join him with her typical bounce, “I’m Molpe Lilypetals and I’m here to register for the convocation classes!”[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Sep 27, 2005)

fedowin

[sblock]

In eldish
[sblock]
"First we get rid of this thing and any link between us and the violent assault you just crawled away from, then we see if we can pick up the real jewel around her shop or her house. If not, we hit the convocation and finally learn some languages so we can talk to each other! Melody, can you ask the scaled ones if there is any way to hide or cover up the signal of the real jewel?"

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well hello there Molpe.  You don't even need to fill out a preliminary form, since you were a Delegate, nor do you have to pay for classes.  So just let me know what sort of classes interest you, and I'll list you the similar classes so you can decide which to attend.  Oh, and if you'd like to officially sign up with us at the Registrar's Office, that would be wonderful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,” her eyes blink as he goes over the details, “but I don’t know where the Register’s Office is…  It’s only my second day here…”

* Molpe, her hands grasped together around her waist, blushes at how confusion the city could be as she swings softly back and forth.  She hoped the young man would either guide her or decide it wasn’t important after all. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well, the Registrar's Office is not too far.  If you'd like to go there, just go up the stairs and down that hall and it's the first door on your left."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay,”  Molpe wasn’t sure what “official sign up” meant but it seemed like it was totally voluntary so she would just added it to her list of things to do, “so what sort of classes are you offering?  I would like to learn about the other races.  You know languages, customs, how they seek pleasure…  Ah what else.”

* She grew silent as she tried to think of other things she wished to learn. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, if there's any particular language you like, I could put you in a seminar.  You might also like the Culture Fair, which is the day after tomorrow in the Great Hall, where there will be booths from each culture with information and activities."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“The fair sounds nice,”  Molpe said with a pleased smile, “I’ll sign up for that.  As for languages, ah, well I’m not sure which ones to take,” she looked apologetic, she didn’t want to mess up, “Do you have a list of them or something?”









*OOC:*


 I have two skill point I was saving but for the life of me I don’t remember what I was saving them for…   Do you? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock]"Thank you for the offer, Ambassador Karya,"  Zykovian commented, "but I thought of another issue to deal with as well.  Hoepfully, the offer may still stand at a later time?  I would greatly enjoy further discussions, Ambassador Karya."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure."

*He takes out a list of languages.*

(OOC: Uhh...Larakese?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly, Zykovian.  Stop by any time," Karya replies with a smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh!  I must learn Larakese!”  Molpe says as she scans the languages, she had little doubt that We-Han would be so proud of her every time she spoke it to him, “I just must!”

* Other languages grabbed her attention, Rowaini.  The tall and beautiful Celimene would know just how special she was if Molpe spoke to her in her native language and who knew maybe the number’s girl would actually respond to her if she knew hew language too.  Then there was Zyk’s native language.  She wouldn’t mind being the one doing the surprising for once. *

“And, this, this, and this one, if you don’t mind.” Molpe said as she pointed them out one at a time.









*OOC:*


 In this order: Larakese, Rowaini, Zyk’s and Vulgar Praetorian.  (Which is more than I have slots for right now but you want us to get accustomed to the languages before had so maybe it would work? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Karya said:
			
		

> "Why certainly, Zykovian.  Stop by any time," Karya replies with a smile.



"I'd like that . . . I'd like that very much, thank you,"  Zykovian replied, smiling as well. 

*With that said, Zykovian made polite goodbyes and looked for the others . . . Melody and the Mojiin.  If he spotted them, he would head their way to let them know what he was going to do.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Certainly, I can get you scheduled for each of those classes.  They are offered sporadically throughout the next few days, but there are no conflicts, so you can go to each of them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*As Karya waves goodbye, Zykovian sees the others nearby, though they have attempted to get out of the centre of attention, to a more secluded area along the side.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]OOC: To whom it may concern

*Zykovian approached Melody and the others, with Lyveria in tow.*

"Hello, has anything been worked out?"  Zykovian asked in Eldish, Seelie, and High Praetorian.  "If not, I've got some time before my next seminar that I was going to follow up on some leads in the case.  I'll be back at the convocation in less than an hour.  If you could, leave me a message at the register's desk or wherever messages would be left and I'll check on them as soon as I get back.  Okay?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian approached Melody and the others, with Lyveria in tow.*

"Hello, has anything been worked out?" Zykovian asked in Eldish, Seelie, and High Praetorian. "If not, I've got some time before my next seminar that I was going to follow up on some leads in the case. I'll be back at the convocation in less than an hour. If you could, leave me a message at the register's desk or wherever messages would be left and I'll check on them as soon as I get back. Okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM (once again ):
[SBLOCK]Melody shrugs. _“I don't know. The only idea I have is to check out Glamour. She could very well be involved in this and there are some open questions, which lead to her. I had voiced the suspicion earlier, that she could have been the guy who attacked us in her manor. She's a shapechanger after all and I don't think we have seen them together or have we? Maybe the nymph could be questioned about that part, but I doubt she would answer truthfully and I do not want her to run off and warn Glamour, in case these suspicions are not so far off. Really, Glamour could be the one we are after, from all we know. She could have planted the gem on Molpe, or let someone do it, to bring it to her, and she knew how I look like and could have called the guards. But other than that, I guess we can only hope that we are lucky and the bird picks up the aura again.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian nodded as he listened to Melody's theories.*

"I don't believe it is Glamour . . . motive is the issue, there," Zykovian explained quietly in Seelie and Eldish.  "Plus, I believe that Molpe spoke of being with them together . . . though I could be mistaken.  One thing that I may have determined . . . Ambassador Karya mentioned that she met someone who looked like you early on when she first came here as ambassador.  Though she didn't remember a name, nor the circumstances, it could be relevant because several times there have been reports of someone meeting your description telling the guards and the Dragonlord of our location, etc.  Is there someone that you know of that looks like you, Melody?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“You know where we are, yes? There are thousands of people here, that could look exactly like me, or you, or anyone else.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“You know where we are, yes? There are thousands of people here, that could look exactly like me, or you, or anyone else.”_



"Of course, Melody, I understand . . . but so did she.  It may be nothing, I just thought I would mention it.  I'm not satisfied that we are aware of all of the players in this issue, that's why I brought it up,"  Zykovian replied.  "If you need me, I should be back in less than an hour." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Great!”  Molpe says with an excited giggle, “when the first class?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*It occurs to Zykovian that it would be fairly simple and quick to circle Selar around a small inner perimeter to prove or disprove whether the Jewel is even still in the city, catching it's trail if it is.  Of course, that assumes that the aura is not somehow hidden.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there's a Rowaini class this evening in about three hours.  Anything else that interests you besides languages, my lady?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“I'm quite sure, actually, that we do not even know half of them so far. Well, see you later then.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Well I don’t know,”  Molpe said slowly not sure what else she wanted to learn, “if threes no classes on how the various races enjoy or receive pleasure I guess I need to see a list…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...uh...no, there isn't one of those classes.  As for a list, I have a master list, but it's big and long and complicated, so it's probably easiest to just give me a general idea that I can narrow down into a list of similar classes."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, well,”  Molpe said a little disappointed, “then I guess no other classes for me then as nothing really comes to mind but thanks for you help sir!”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Nothing?  Are you sure?  Off hand, I could guess that perhaps you might like a class on the music or flora of various Spheres?  Well, it's up to you, I guess.  If you're going to just take those, then you'll have plenty of time to go see the Registrar before your first class."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh music and flora of the sphere’s sounds good,” Molpe says slightly offhandedly as she whispered so no others besides her helper can hear her, “can I register later?  I really need to find a friend.  Well after I get done here that is,” she quickly amended her words, “We got separated and I really thought he show up to cheer me on but he was a no show and I’m beginning to worry about him.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, sure.  That's certainly fine too.  Anything else that interests you about which we might have a class?  If not, then you're done--I'll give you little free tickets, and good luck finding your friend!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, sir, and even with the new classes my first class is still three hours from now, correct?”  Molpe asks as she takes the offered tickets, she didn’t want to be late again, “Also if you where hurt in the Nobel’s Ward were would be the best place to go to get aid?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbMolpe[sblock]*Zykovian turned to go . . . then paused for a few moments before turning around again.*

"Something you may want to try . . . ,"  Zykovian started, "Run Selar around the inner perimeter of the city - based on his radius of sense that should tell you whether the gem is in the city nor not."

"Unless, of course, its aura would be masked somehow . . . but if that were the case, it would be almost impossible to find anyway."

*Zykovian wished everyone luck and headed off out of the convocation, Lyveria in tow.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's right.  Most of your classes are tomorrow or the next day, since today is almost over.  Hurt in the Noble's Ward?  Well, the Clerk's Ward is near there, and the headquarters of the city guard is there, with their barracks and prison and such.  That's probably the best place to go."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian heads out of the Archduke's Ward to the nearby Residential Ward, heading towards his flat.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil [sblock]*Zykovian kept a discrete eye out for anyone tailing or watching him.  He made his way to his flat.*

As they walked, Zykovian asked Lyveria to walk closer to him.  "Have you noted anyone following us, Lyveria."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Thanks I will check there,” Molpe replies with a smile even though she had no desire to go talk to the guards, “but what if the person hurt was to proud to go to the authorities for professional help where would they go?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Please define the desired distance.  Previous value set at 5 feet.  Analysis of agents moving in a similar direction indicates that any such similarities in path all fall below the threshold of statistical significance."   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I don't know then.  At that point, it could be anywhere.  They might want to head back to their room and rest to recover, or maybe pay for some healing in the Faith Ward if they aren't too proud for that."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“No, no, he’s not that proud,”  Molpe said with a nod as she considered the possibilities that Wei-Han went to the Faith Ward, “to be that proud would just be plan silly.  I’ll start my search there, then.”

Molpe seemed to consider walking away right then and there but she hesitated and asked another question with a sheepish look, “Ah, how do I get to the Faith Ward?”

Her smile turned to one of pure charm again, “It’s only my second day, remember?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well I do understand.  Fortunately for you, you happen to be in the best place in the city to get to anywhere else, since it's at the centre.  So you just go due east from here.  That's that way--" he points, "And you'll reach the Faith Ward through the juncture of the Residential and Craftman's Wards."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh thank you,”  Molpe said with a grin before she started her journey.  Her eyes where wide not just with the prospect of finding Wei-Han but exploring a new Ward. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It was my pleasure, my lady," the man replies

*Molpe takes off to the east, passing through the Residential Ward with all it's houses, until eventually she sees the steepled minarets, pyramidal ziggurats, and even sacred groves that make up the Faith Ward in the distance.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]Molpe tried to keep her royal blue eyes on those around her, she had no idea when she would run into Wei-Han and since he wasn’t looking for her she needed to be extra watchful but the majesty of her surroundings made it difficult.

She maintained her course down the main road, not only would it make her return to the other Wards easier would hopefully bring her more foot traffic too and right now finding someone who could give her a lead on Wei-Han was priority one. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "Please define the desired distance.  Previous value set at 5 feet.  Analysis of agents moving in a similar direction indicates that any such similarities in path all fall below the threshold of statistical significance."



"Between two and three feet about, whatever is comfortable for you,"  Zykovian replied.  _'This is going to be fun . . . .'_ he thought sarcastically.  

"Have you been instructed to record any discussions or surroundings, Lyveria . . . by anyone other than me?"  Zykovian asked.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As for people, Molpe sees lots of different people walking through the streets near the many buildings.  If she wanted to ask someone on the streets, she could, or she could enter a building.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Comfort is an immeasurable quantity.  Distance is set to range from two to three feet, inclusive.  Requests to store and recall compressed information about conversations or environment have been made by previous masters.  Do you wish to do so as well, Master?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "Comfort is an immeasurable quantity.  Distance is set to range from two to three feet, inclusive.  Requests to store and recall compressed information about conversations or environment have been made by previous masters.  Do you wish to do so as well, Master?"



"Not at this time, Lyveria.  Thank you for asking," Zykovian said calmly as he continued on his way to his flat.  "Who have your previous masters been, name and race?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Uhm, excuse me,”  Molpe says in an effort to garner one person attention in particular, “I’m looking for a Larakese male about my height, maybe a little taller, he would have been passing through here last night or early this morning in the need of aid.  His name is Wei-Han.  Have you seen him?”  









*OOC:*


 I’m willing to assume her description as given is good enough to warrant a positive response if the person being questioned wanted to give one.  (Or will have to do a character sheet via email.  ) 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Junius Flamenius, Praetor.  Erila Barryn--under the pseudonym Alire, Valsian."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "Junius Flamenius, Praetor.  Erila Barryn--under the pseudonym Alire, Valsian."



"That would have been useful earlier,"  Zykovian commented.  "Wait, I thought you were owned by one of Erila's group, not Erila herself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"You did not ask earlier.  As for the Nymph, she was not an owner.  The owner was Erila Barryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "You did not ask earlier.  As for the Nymph, she was not an owner.  The owner was Erila Barryn."



*Zykovian was silent until he reached his flat, mulling over the information he had received.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Lyveria stays within two to three feet until they eventually reach Zykovian's flat.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock]*Zykovian examined his door briefly before opening it . . . he almost expected someone to be on the other side.*

"What orders or instructions are you currently following other than my own, Lyveria?"  Zykovian asked.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian doesn't find anything interesting on his door.*

"There is none.  The period of time without the collar removed all previous instructions."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "There is none.  The period of time without the collar removed all previous instructions."



"I don't understand . . . when I met you you didn't have the collar,"  Zykovian rationalized.  "So, are you saying that the time of your . . . independence . . . erased all of the prior commands?"

*Zykovian motioned for Lyveria to sit down on a comfortable chair . . . then said, "Please, sit, if you would."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Affirmative.  Removing the collar would grant this one free will, at least so long as it is gone.  Thus, no commands would be applicable.  They must be reasserted, if desired."

*Lyveria sits in the chair.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there's a lot of Larakese folk in this city, so can't say I've seen any one in particular, y'know?  You could check up by the pagoda down the way though--if he was going to this ward, that'll probably be where he was headed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]“Pagoda?”  Molpe asks curiously as she had never heard of the word before, “what’s that?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, it's that big multi-level temple over there," he points it out.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh!  wow!  Okay,”  Molpe says feeling silly and amazed at its size, “thank you, sir.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No problem.  I hope you find your friend."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Me too!”  Molpe replied honesty as she took of in the direction of the four-story Pagoda temple, “Thank you!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe enters the _four_-story pagoda, she sees a meditating Larakese man sitting with his legs folded on the floor.  He slowly looks up at her and speaks in Larakese.  When she doesn't understand, he continues in imperfect Eldish.*

"Good evening.  Seek you what?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I seek a friend,” Molpe says slowly hopeful that communication will not be an issue, “his name is Wei-Han, he may have been hurt when, if, he came here.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Wei-Han?  Hai, know I him.  Is now he with the spirits."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Sprits?”  Molpe said in obvious confusion but with more than a hint of worry, she didn’t really like the answer, “Who are they?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Errm, spirits...all spirits spirits.  Mean that is he dead I.  Am solly I."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Dead!?”  Molpe said in shock, the news far to heavy for her knees to handle as she fell heavily towards the ground as the tears began to stream from her eyes, “How?  Why?  Surely you mistake I was with him just last night!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Rast night?  No child...Has been fol some time he dead.  Saw perhaps you a spirit..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]“I’m heavy with his child, sir,” Molpe continued to cry, he couldn’t have been dead, “I don’t see how a spirit could do that.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Have heard of I stranger things...But...know how of you his child if was only it last night?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Cause I’m a nymph and now I cannot release another egg to be fertilized, which means I’m pregnant.” She continued to cry, “please where is Wei-Han?  I must see him!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Have tord I you, child.  Is dead he.  Saw if not a spirit pelhaps you with another name a man?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“That’s a horrible thing to say!”  Molpe managed to say in between even more tears falling, “please take it back!”  Somehow she managed to cling to her hope, nor would she let it go, “and I wish to speak to someone else…  maybe you missed his comings and goings?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Am tlying onry to I herp.  Wish if to see you another, may continue upward you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe nodded her head in understanding but only sat where she was and cried.  What if the man was correct and Wei-Han was dead.  What if it hadn’t been Wei-Han but someone else…  Was her Hun dead or was she looking for the wrong man after all?   What would happen to Hun’s child without Wei-Han, it had meant to be a surprise for him, and not simply another daughter… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The man nods in commisseration and then closes his eyes, returning to his meditation.  He may see insights into the mysteries of the spirits, but his training does not cover comforting others, stressing as it does that tranquility comes from within oneself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lillypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* After a few minutes, her tears nothing more than weak sobs, Molpe pulled herself to her feet and pressed on into the temple.  Her hand was over her mouth, she wasn’t sure if the feeling of nausea would pass on its own as her grief too much to trust her body. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe continues upwards, entering a chambre where a group of Larakese people are meditating, incense pouring up as they sit cross-legged in front of a statue.  A woman on the side looks to Molpe and speaks in Larakese, repeating quietly in Eldish when Molpe doesn't understand:*

"Excuse me.  What is wrong?  Is there anything I can help?"

(OOC: SBLOCK if you haven't already by the time this goes up)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I surely hope so,”  Molpe says meekly her tears still seeping from her eyes as she franticly tries to explain, “the man downstairs says my friend, Wei-Han, died and that he’s been dead for a long time even though I spent last night with him…  I must find him!  And this is all a horrible mistake as I’m carrying his child.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Wei-Han?  I have not heard of this man, though if Elder below said something, he probably has reason.  But he not speak Eldish vely well.  Want me to come down with you and ask him in Larakese?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I, I… I don’t know,” Molpe says obviously flustered and beside herself. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, let me know what you decide, then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Sep 28, 2005)

Fedowin

ABM&Z

[sblock]
Fedowin fidgets as Zykovian moves off with the construct and eyes the crowd around them. He comments in eldish [sblock] "In terms of motive, that gem was worth 20,000 easy on the market. No matter how rich she is, that's still got to be tempting. For that matter, we should sell off what we got as it is, might confuse anyone else looking for it. I've got to run some errands along those lines to pay off my debt to Zyk, want me to take care of that too?" [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]Molpe nodded her head appreciatively at the woman’s understanding, “okay, let’s go.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The woman nods and follows Molpe downstairs, where she begins to talk to the older man in rapidfire Larakese.  She turns to Molpe.*

"Okay.  He told me Wei-Han was noble Martial Artist who lived in Eldiz years back.  But the last time he seen he come to pagoda to pray for good fortune on his journey where he went with a Rowaini knight named Mireau.  But the spirits whispered that he would not return from there alive if he went.  He went anyway because he thought it dishonourable not to go to protect his friend.  That happened many years ago."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“But I spent all day with him yesterday,” Molpe said not sure why the tale was such a big deal, it didn’t have much of an ending, “and that happened last night so maybe the tale is wrong and he did live.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, no...He died.  But it may not be the same man, I guess.  Do you know of his clan or other such identifying information?  How old was he?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe simply shrugged at the mention of clan, she wasn’t even sure what that was, but she gave the best answers she could in regards to the other questions and even took the time to pull out the folded note of pretty letters he had given her *

“I have this also,” Molpe said hopefully as she handed the note to the woman…  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, that too young, I think.  Very strange," she looks at the note, "This has haiku, written to a woman named Yuri.  The lettering style suggests clan of old Wei-Han.  Perhaps you met someone else who went by name of Wei-Han?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yeah, I’m Yuri,”  Molpe says with a large grin before getting down to more important issues, “and I really need to find this young Wei-Han or whoever he is.  I fear he’s in danger and could have needed aid last night early this morning.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, we have not seen him.  Best I can tell you that he can be located by magic using this letter, though.  If you find Diviner of some sort, trying that would be suggestion."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, that’s a good idea,”  Molpe raises an eyebrow as such an interesting idea as she accepts the letter back from the lady, “where could I find someone capable of doing that?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Arcane Ward just south of here.  Many such wizards could at your service."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you,” Molpe gives the lady before turning to leave, “then I shall go there at once.”









*OOC:*


 She’ll keep the main large roads just like before. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe heads to the Arcane Ward, where she sees many strange-looking buildings, ranging from spiralling towers to eccentric laboratories.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] * Molpe wandered around the strange buildings, in awe of their uniqueness, until she runs across someone to talk to. *

“Excuse me, but I’m looking for a Diviner.  Could you tell me where I can find one?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You could always ask that weird Sage.  It spends all its time in the arcane library down the street," he points the way.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay thanks!”  Molpe called out as she hurried in the direction they had pointed in. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe sees a big library ahead of her, and as she enters, she sees many shelves just full of books.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, wow,” Molpe feels very small when compared to all the books, “I’ll never find anyone in here…”

* Though she doubted her chances she continued to press on hopeful to find the sage that had come so highly recommended. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As she wades her way to the centre of the library, eventually Molpe sees a strange, hairless humanoid creature with big round eyes and smooth gray skin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe gave the creature a wide berth as she called out to it softly trying to get its attention: *

“Ah, hello?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"This one hears your words," the creature replies in an odd-sounding voice, very flat and monotonous but with a sort of squishy texture to the sound.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah, I’m looking for someone know as the sage…  Would you happen be him or know where he is?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"This one is the Sage.  What would you wish of this one?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I wish to track someone down,” Molpe pulled the note out, but held it protectively in her hands, “with this note here.  I’m looking for a Diviner and the person I’m looking for could be hurt and in the need of aid.  Can you help me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "Affirmative.  Removing the collar would grant this one free will, at least so long as it is gone.  Thus, no commands would be applicable.  They must be reasserted, if desired."



"And no such commands have been reasserted, you say?  Interesting,"  Zykovian replied.  "When was the collar removed from you and who removed it?  Also, What commands are pending re-assertion?  What crimes did you personally commit while having free will?"

*Zykovian ran ideas through his head . . . he thought that LYveria could provide an answer to a piece of the puzzle . . . he was certain of it.  But more importantly, he wanted to see about getting her free.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"This knowledge could become known to this one, but all knowledge has a price.  What do you have to offer this one in return?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"It is only logical that the commands were not reasserted, as you did not reassert them, Master.  The collar was removed by the Nymph who called this Pleb Sister, the one who you killed, Master.  There are no commands pending reassertion because, as previously stated, they were removed from the queue when this one was temporarily freed from the collar, though an extensive list of previous commands could be produced so that you could choose the ones that please you, Master.  This one committed nine counts of breaking and entering, twelve counts of assault and battery, thirty-two counts of trespassing, nineteen counts of possession of illegal materials, one count of unsolicited use of magic on an unwilling party, nine counts of larceny, and other more minor crimes and misdemeanours."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, ah,”  Molpe fills around for the few coins she has but doesn’t bother to pull them out, “I’m sorry master sage but I come from a world without currency and the few coins I have acquired would probably only insult you…  I beseech you to help me find him, he could be in serious danger and I carry his unborn child within me.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Do not insult this one.  This one knows that you come from a country without currency, Molpe Lilypetals, but this one does not seek paltry coins.  The knowledge has a price.  What do you have to offer this one in return for the knowledge you seek?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Hey how did you know my name?”  Molpe wasn’t mad, just very curious as she smiled at the creature before her mind came back to the task at hand, “Oh, well, knowledge…  I’m not sure what I have to offer, you seem to know everything already, is there a particular knowledge you wish from me?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It was obvious who you were from several clues.  As to the price this one seeks, if this one knew it already, then this one wouldn't need to know it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, I see,  Molpe said, not that she really did, what clues? 

“Uhm, well I know a lot about Amaranthia.  Is that the knowledge you seek?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"This one knows much of Amaranthia already, Molpe Lilypetals, and the offer is not specific enough to be tempting."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "It is only logical that the commands were not reasserted, as you did not reassert them, Master.  The collar was removed by the Nymph who called this Pleb Sister, the one who you killed, Master.  There are no commands pending reassertion because, as previously stated, they were removed from the queue when this one was temporarily freed from the collar, though an extensive list of previous commands could be produced so that you could choose the ones that please you, Master.  This one committed nine counts of breaking and entering, twelve counts of assault and battery, thirty-two counts of trespassing, nineteen counts of possession of illegal materials, one count of unsolicited use of magic on an unwilling party, nine counts of larceny, and other more minor crimes and misdemeanours."




"Wow . . . that's some list . . . no murder . . . that's good, I guess,"  Zykovian commented. "What can you tell me of your time under the control of Erila Barryn . . . particularly with respect to plan of hers or her fathers regarding the Crazan Arris or mojiin."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"During the time under control of Erila Barryn, there were no plans regarding the Crazan Arris. Crazan Arris queries should be directed at the time when this one was acting free-willed, Master.  All of Alire's ecoterrorist plans would affect the Mojiin positively but did not regard them directly."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lillypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Tempting?  Oh well,”  Molpe frowned not sure what to or to offer other than herself, it seemed so alien, so mercenary but she couldn’t disappoint Wei-Han, “well, ah, I doubt I tempt you but if well it gets me the knowledge I seek then, I guess, so be it…” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "During the time under control of Erila Barryn, there were no plans regarding the Crazan Arris. Crazan Arris queries should be directed at the time when this one was acting free-willed, Master.  All of Alire's ecoterrorist plans would affect the Mojiin positively but did not regard them directly."



"Okay, let's go to the free-willed time then,"  Zykovian replied.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You flatter yourself, Molpe Lilypetals.  Your body is meaningless to this one.  When this one spoke of temptation, this one meant the temptation of new knowledge, not of the flesh."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Apologies, Master, but this one does not have the power to reverse time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Apologies, Master, but this one does not have the power to reverse time."



Zykovian smiled, adding "Wouldn't that be great?  No need to answer - rhetorical question."

"Allow me to rephrase the implied question.  During your free-willed time, what plans were you aware of regarding the Crazan Arris?  Also, how was Alire able to track it?"  Zykovian asked.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Alire desired to get the Crazan Arris away from Zaryl Barrin at any cost.  Her ultimate plan was to use it to restore plant life to Arris.  She was able to track the Jewel haphazardly by use of the Mojiin members of the Rosethornes, having them fan out throughout the city, but they were slowly murdered until none were left.  At that point, however, she was very lucky in that Bellangere was able to follow the Mojiin with you, Master, which led her straight to the Jewel."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock] "And Bellangere was able to follow the Mojiin I was with . . . how?" Zykovian asked.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Bellangere stated that she simply used conventional means.  She was in the alleyway to recover the injured and dead from Fedowin, and then she was able to get to the Mojiin from there."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yeah, I figured as much,”  Molpe said not ever bothering to hide the relief in her voice, “so what are you doing now, master sage?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "Bellangere stated that she simply used conventional means.  She was in the alleyway to recover the injured and dead from Fedowin, and then she was able to get to the Mojiin from there."



"Ah, interesting," Zykovian replied.  "Do you understand that I'm trying to help you . . . prevent you from being mind-wiped don't you?  Is there anything that you are aware of that would help me in that task?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, this one is talking to you right now, obviously.  As to the more flexible definition of 'now' , this one is researching obscure items of arcane power."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"This Pleb has witnessed your actions towards preventing a mindwipe, Master.  Unfortunately, this one is not aware, nor is it capable of making the necessary value judgments to determine the results of query 'would help me in that task' with the current state of artificial mind deactivation."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "This Pleb has witnessed your actions towards preventing a mindwipe, Master.  Unfortunately, this one is not aware, nor is it capable of making the necessary value judgments to determine the results of query 'would help me in that task' with the current state of artificial mind deactivation."



"Are there any legal or mostly legal actions that I have failed to take in an effort to either remove the collar, or prevent you from becoming mindwiped,"  Zykovian asked, in an attempt to rephrase his question.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh?”  Molpe says with fringed interest, “what for?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"A petition to the courts of this Pleb's innocence, while completely false, would not be illegal, Master."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"If you mean what the items are for, their powers are varied and wondrous.  If you mean why this one is searching for this knowledge, it is because this one is ever on a quest for more knowledge."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "A petition to the courts of this Pleb's innocence, while completely false, would not be illegal, Master."



"A good suggestion, Lyveria," Zykovina replied.  "that course of action seems very unlikely to result in a positive outcome, however.  What is your recommendation regarding your status and future, Lyveria?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"This one was not asked to consider outcomes, as this is beyond the capabilities of the currently functional portions of the artificial mind.  Similarly, making a recommendation is also beyond said capabilities, particularly since the Random Idea Generator is deactivated."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Varied and wondrous?”  Molpe said moving closer to look over his shoulder, “that sounds interesting.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, well, this one thinks so as well.  Have you done any similar studies in the past?  If so, would you care to contribute a study of your own on the subject, Molpe Lilypetals?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“No, no, I really haven’t,”  Molpe says with disappointment as she watched one way of being useful not panning out.

Her royal blue eyes light up quickly, she had done something similar, but no so well documented with flowers before, “but I have studied lots of Amaranthian flora if that would peek your interest!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm afraid that a catalogue of flora does not pique this one's interest.  Have you no knowledge on magical items of power, then, Molpe Lilypetals?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Nothing you wouldn’t be interested in, Master Sage,” Molpe says in growing disappear…  She could eventually probably ask enough questions to drive him to the point of doing the requested study on the letter but that wouldn’t help Wei-Han.

“The convocation is in full swing, maybe you could learn something new there?”  Molpe volunteered hopefully. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"The convocation does not concern this one, at the moment.  No magical items of power to be seen there.  Curious that you would not know anything of magical objects with a True Sister who is not only an Enchantress but even the Princess Ascendant of Seelyne...this one would have expected that you would at least offer knowledge that was pathetic and uninteresting, rather than merely nothing, but it is of little consequence, this one must suppose."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I did have something but it’s so Amaranthian in design in function that I doubted you would be interested in it,” Molpe mused with a shrug.

“So if you have no desire to help me who would you recommend I turn too for help?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, unfortunately for you, Molpe Lilypetals, you will not find such knowledge for free.  There are others who will do it for coin, but since you do not have that either, you are in a bind.  Now, if you do not wish to give this one useful information, you may leave.  Otherwise, do so, and this one will find what you seek."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I get to keep the item in question, correct?”  

* Molpe asked carefully, she didn’t want to lose an object of Tifalia’s affection and love… * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil: [SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "This one was not asked to consider outcomes, as this is beyond the capabilities of the currently functional portions of the artificial mind.  Similarly, making a recommendation is also beyond said capabilities, particularly since the Random Idea Generator is deactivated."



"All of those symptoms are due to the collar again, correct?" Zykovian asked.  "Okay, what and where are the locations that Erila and/or her father maintained within the city?  For example, specific safehouses, residences, buildings owned, storage facilities, etc.  Do you have any idea who murdered the Mojiin of the Thorns?" [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"So you do have something you want to share after all that...This one has trouble understanding people like you, so irrational.  By mention of 'keep' , it seems obvious that you have an object in your possession, rather than the preferable lore.  If, and only if, this one deems the object worth studying, at least in exchange for the knowledge you seek, then the object will need to be given into this one's possession until this one deems the study complete."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Affirmative.  The collar acts to deactivate those functions.  Knowledge of Zaryl Barryn's locations are outside this Pleb's domain, as this one belonged to Alire, not Zaryl Barryn, and they never had contact during that time until today.  Alire had a safehouse in the back of a warehouse in the Dock Ward as well as a secret tunnel under a library in the Arcane Ward.  She sometimes stayed in the Sacred Gardens in the Faith Ward.  She did not own any buildings.  The only active theory for the murder of the Mojiin and the Rosethornes is Molpe."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“How long will that take?”  Molpe asks, not all that sure she likes the idea of leaving it out of her sight. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "Affirmative.  The collar acts to deactivate those functions.  Knowledge of Zaryl Barryn's locations are outside this Pleb's domain, as this one belonged to Alire, not Zaryl Barryn, and they never had contact during that time until today.  Alire had a safehouse in the back of a warehouse in the Dock Ward as well as a secret tunnel under a library in the Arcane Ward.  She sometimes stayed in the Sacred Gardens in the Faith Ward.  She did not own any buildings.  The only active theory for the murder of the Mojiin and the Rosethornes is Molpe."



"Elaborate on this theory please,"  Zykovian asked. "Were you aware of Alire sneaking into the police station to the dead Mojiin.  Do you know what she did there?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That is not a simple answer, Molpe Lilypetals, as you have yet to produce any object.  The highest probability estimate is no time at all, since it is likely that this one will have no interest in a randomly selected item."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"The Molpe theory states that Molpe Lilypetals stole the Crazan Arris and then killed the Mojiin who were trying to retrieve it.  Alire entered the guard post in order to recover the corpses of two Mojiin who were members of the Rosethornes."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "The Molpe theory states that Molpe Lilypetals stole the Crazan Arris and then killed the Mojiin who were trying to retrieve it.  Alire entered the guard post in order to recover the corpses of two Mojiin who were members of the Rosethornes."



"Okay,  well, having seen Molpe in action, I would have to state that not only is Molpe not mentally predisposed to killing them - unless they attacked her - but also that Molpe is almost incapable of killing a Mojiin,"  Zykovian replied.  "What was the importance of recovering the bodies of the Mojiin?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"It was never stated that the Molpe theory seems post-hoc likely.  Simply that it is the only extant theory based on present facts.  Generating a theory based merely on speculation is beyond this Pleb's current function, Master.  Recovering the bodies of the Mojiin was necessary in order to give them a proper burial.  As criminals, the guards would not have treated the corpses well."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil: [SBLOCK]







			
				Lyveria said:
			
		

> "It was never stated that the Molpe theory seems post-hoc likely.  Simply that it is the only extant theory based on present facts.  Generating a theory based merely on speculation is beyond this Pleb's current function, Master.  Recovering the bodies of the Mojiin was necessary in order to give them a proper burial.  As criminals, the guards would not have treated the corpses well."



"Indeed, as to a theory, I believe that we are dealing with either a shapechanger, a nymph, or an Amarathian . . . perhaps all three - but unlikely,"  Zykovian replied.  "Well, Lyveria, that is about all the questions I have for right now . . . I thing I should spend the remaining time trying to find someone who can help you out."

*Zykovian stood and made ready to leave his flat.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Lyveria follows Zykovian, constantly staying within two to three feet, as he exits the flat.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lillypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Fine,” Molpe says as she turns to leave, “then I will not waste any more of each other’s time.”

* Molpe didn't have any real concept of current but she suspected that that a Diviner interested in money would be easier to deal with. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock]*Zykovian headed back to the convocation, looking for Eloquence in her familiar forms.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Do as you wish.  You will not find what you seek elsewhere if you lack currency.  Magic is not free."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zykovian heads around the Convocation grounds, he is approached by an exceedingly beautiful Rowaini woman.*

"Ah, there you are, Zyk.  I have been looking for you for a while.  I heard about your success on the mission.  Do you have my cut?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence? said:
			
		

> "Ah, there you are, Zyk.  I have been looking for you for a while.  I heard about your success on the mission.  Do you have my cut?"



"Ah, Eloquence, I am doing well after nearly dying several times yesterday.  Thank you for asking," Zykovian said charmingly . . . with a wink.  "You look more beautiful everyday, my dear, I don't know how you do it but you're amazing.  As a matter of fact . . . I do have your cut . . . as well as an issue I would like to discuss with you in private - if you're available for a few minutes."

*The second part of Zykovian's comment was with all honesty - he truly felt blessed to be around all these beautiful women so far from home.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, but at least with them I know what they want,”  Molpe replied honestly with a shrug and headed for the exit hopeful that she could find someone else in the street to ask about the location of other Diviners. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Zyk, Zyk, you're always nearly dying, aren't you?  But I warned you not to die on me, and it seems that you have listened once again, you flatterer" Eloquence leans forward, quite exposing in her low-cut dress, to plant a kiss on Zykovian's forehead.  

"If you wish to discuss a private matter, then why don't we separate for now so that we aren't seen together for too long and meet at the Laughing Sail as soon as you can walk there?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe returns to the street, she encounters another passerby who suggest:*

"Well, there's that crazy Planeswalker who lives at the Eastern edge of the ward in his odd little safehouse."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“crazy how?”  Molpe asked cautiously, she had dealt with one loon already and had no desire to do it again, “do you know how he likes to be repaid for his magic?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Crazy like he does crazy experiments.  Repaid?  Credits, I'm sure, just like almost everyone."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "If you wish to discuss a private matter, then why don't we separate for now so that we aren't seen together for too long and meet at the Laughing Sail as soon as you can walk there?"



"I can do that,"  Zykovian replied, doing his best to maintain his eye contact with her eyes, despite the very flattering move.  "I believe I have bit more time before my first seminar . . . at least I think so.  I'll see you there."

Zykovian mused once she departed and started his walk to the Laughing Sail, _'Could either Amity or Eloquence been the culprit - Amity would have known when Melody returned to the inn and she put everyone together initially.  The question would be motive - profit would be one . . . what else.'_

OOC: Too bad I don't have an ancestor to help with ideas and plans 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zykovian reaches the Laughing Sail, Amity, who is now in the form of a delicate Larakese princess, smiles and waves to Zykovian:*

"Elle is waiting for you in the back room, Zyk.  I hear you're on a tight schedule from her, so I won't keep you!"

(OOC: Yup )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Amity said:
			
		

> "Elle is waiting for you in the back room, Zyk.  I hear you're on a tight schedule from her, so I won't keep you!"



Zykovian looked at Amity, admiringly, "Very nice, Amity . . . You look great.  Thanks, sorry I can't talk more."

*Zykovian headed over into the backroom, stopping a moment to see if he had picked up a tail - other than Lyveria.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,” Molpe wasn’t sure really how to respond to crazy experiments but she managed, “well, thanks.”  

* Not seeing much of an option she hurried off to meet the crazed planeswalker. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity waves farewell and gives a formal Larakese bow as Zykovian searches around, not seeing any tail, as he heads to the back room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe sees the safehouse in question, and she knocks on the door, which is answered by a beautiful woman with fiery red hair.*

"Hello there," she says in Sylvan, after an unsuccessful attempt in some other tongue, "What brings you to our humble home?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh wow!” Molpe says with a huge grin after being completely distracted by such a beautiful creature, “I love your hair!  And you’re quite beautiful yourself too!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock]*Once in the backroom, Zykovian looked for Eloquence.  Once he found her, he greeted her and offered, "I believe I have something that is partially yours . . . ."

**Zykovian set down Eloquence's cut (in a nice pouch) next to her.*[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Group:
[SBLOCK]_“Well, what do you say?”_ Melody asks in Seelie, addressing Abdiel mostly. _“Should we sell the fake gem? Would probably net us a nice sum, which could be used in our upcoming journey, and if we are all going on that together, anyways, it will be useful for us all. And what do we do now? Do you want to send your eagle on a quick dive over the city, to see whether he can pick up the aura of the Crazan Arris again? Any other ideas? I have offered, what I could think of. I don't know what else to do to help you. Sorry!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Oct 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM&Z
[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, what do you say? Should we sell the fake gem? Would probably net us a nice sum, which could be used in our upcoming journey, and if we are all going on that together, anyways, it will be useful for us all. And what do we do now? Do you want to send your eagle on a quick dive over the city, to see whether he can pick up the aura of the Crazan Arris again? Any other ideas? I have offered, what I could think of. I don't know what else to do to help you. Sorry!”_



Abdiel has been listening to the various suggestions. After a few moments of thought, he replies to Melody, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"No, I do not think that we should sell the gem. I have a couple of reasons for this. The first is that it may be the real Crazan Arris with some type of masking magic on it. The second is that if it is not the real Crazan Arris, and we are able to find the real one, then we may be able to substitute it, just like someone did with this one, to enable us to get some time to get away from the scene. If, at some later point, we discover that it is not the real one, and that we do not need it to replace the real one, then we could sell it." Abdiel pauses, takes a few breaths, and then continues. "I will send Selar for a quick flight around the city. I just hope that he will be able to understand what it is that I am asking him to do. I will go outside and release him. ... I know that you are all doing everything that you can, and I appreciate your assistance. If Selar does not find anything, then we will probably have to put this matter out of our minds for the moment."[/SBLOCK] Abdiel turns slowly towards the exit, deep in thought, his pace slow and methodical.[/SBLOCK]
RA:
[SBLOCK]
Abdiel will exit the hall and attempt to make Selar understand that he wants him to fly around the city to see if he can detect the presence of the Crazan Arris, just like he did earlier. He should then return, if he does find it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The young woman's eyes sparkle with a glint like bright flame as she smiles.*

"Why thank you.  My name's Aine--what's yours?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Why thank you, Zyk," Eloquence replies, shifting from a male Larakese form that she probably used to travel here to the same exceedingly beautiful female Rowaini form that Zyk had complimented earlier, shaking the pouch once as she tucks it into a pocket but not even opening it to count the coins, showing her trust in Zykovian. 

"I knew I could count on you," she leans over again distractingly like before to plant a tiny kiss on his cheek, "Now, then, what else did you want to talk about?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

All but Molpe and Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel releases Selar to fly around the city's inner radius, leaving some time for the others to do things.  After quite some time, the eagle returns to Abdiel, blinking a few times but not leading Abdiel out anywhere.  He must not have found the Jewel anywhere in the city.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Molpe,”  the Limnad says quickly before giving Aine a chaste kiss of Amaranthian greeting before giving her full name, “Molpe Lilypetals.  That’s how we say hello back home!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, okay.  So, what brings you to our humble home, Molpe?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, oh yeah,” Molpe blushes apologetically for Aine beauty distracting her and pulls out the precious letter, which she looks sadly and worriedly upon, that Wei-Han wrote her, “I need find the man who wrote this letter.  I fear he is in grave danger.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ohhh, you want a Divination.  That explains it.  Well, sure.  I'll go find Recklessness and he can cast it for you.  You have the necessary credits for a Scrying, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Probably not,” Molpe says in honest desperation, “but I really need to find him before more bad things happen!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'm sorry Molpe, but you can't just get magic for free in Eldiz.  It's just the way it works.  Do you know anyone who could lend you the money?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "I knew I could count on you," she leans over again distractingly like before to plant a tiny kiss on his cheek, "Now, then, what else did you want to talk about?"



"Of course you could count on me, Eloquence,"  Zykovian replied.  "Though I was intrigued by that gem and all it supposedly entailed.  However, I have somewhat of an issue and I am uncertain if anything can be done about it."

*Zykovian looked over to Lyveria, who was undoubtedly only 2-3 feet away.  Concern crossed his brow and reappeared in his eyes.*

"This is Lyveria, one of Alire's thorns.  She is also a pleb,"  Zykovian offered.  "Apparently, for the crimes she commited, she will be mindwiped and sold - something extremely cruel and inhumane in my opinion.  A guard captain slapped a collar on her while I was trying to prevent that by saying she was useful to my case.  It's my opinion that she is real, an individual,  and shouldn't be subject to a mindwipe that would destroy the person she is."

*Zykovian paused to get a read on Eloquence.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Eloquence nods, her little pleasant half-smile expression not changing throughout any of Zykovian's explanation or betraying her thoughts.*

"So you want my help removing the collar or keeping her from being mindwiped?" Eloquence asks. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]“I don’t know, Aine,”  Molpe said distantly as she gave it some thought, “Maybe, I guess so…  How much will it cost and why doesn’t it work that way?” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2005)

*Melody*

Group:
[SBLOCK]_“Yes, that thought occurred to me as well. We should keep the gem handy, if such an opportunity presents itself. I'm sorry for you, that the real Crazan Arris seems to be out of reach for now. A shame, we were so close. But you are right, we need to look forward now.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, magic is both a limited resource and a means of making a living for its practitioners.  I'm sure you've noticed that food and shelter cost money here, right?  Well magic users use their magic to pay for their living.  A scrying costs 1000 credits."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I know some magic, Aine!” Molpe says hopefully not quite ready to give up hope, “Can we trade favor instead?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"See, that's the benefit of a money system--we don't need your spells because we already have magic of our own, so with a barter system, you'd never be able to trade with us, but thanks to the money system, you can trade spells or whatever with someone else for money and then give us money for spells."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“We don’t really barter, we trade favors with friends to show that their happiness means everything to us,”  Molpe says with obvious disappointment, “Ah, is a 1000 credits a lot, Aine?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it's not a lot, but it's also not that little.  From the looks of you, I'm sure you could manage it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh?”  Molpe perks up at that, maybe it wasn’t nearly all that bad, “how so?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you're dressed very elegantly.  Generally, in these mortal realms, that's the sign of someone who's important.  At the least, you probably have some contacts or something that can pay for it, maybe, or even cast it.  I don't know--I guess you'd know better than I."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Oh, thank you,” Molpe blushes feeling very good again about herself, “I spoke at the convocation and came straight cause this is very important.  By chance could you look at the letter now and I could play you back later?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I'm afraid not.  Just get the credits first and then you'll have the magic--it takes a while to do the magic anyways.  I suggest you get a bit of extra credits too, so you won't have this problem next time, k?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "So you want my help removing the collar or keeping her from being mindwiped?" Eloquence asks.



*Zykovian maintained his smile and pleasant demeanor.  He ran his hand through his dark blue, almost black hair looking at Eloquence as he did so, a slight smirk on his face.*

"That _is _ the question, isn't it,"  Zykovian commented.  He paused a moment, collecting his thoughts, glancing around the backroom.  "That does go to the heart of the matter.  I think that she should pay for her crimes . . . but I think that a full mind-wipe is a bit much for the crimes committed.  It's similar to killing someone for stealing some bread - I simplified example, I admit, and not very comparable . . . but it's close." 

*Zykovian glanced at Lyveria, looking into her eyes . . . seeing if anything was there, anything he saw before.*

"I don't think the collar is right . . . I wouldn't want one limited my thoughts, my actions, my . . . just wouldn't be right.  A life of slavery with the collar, a brain death and a life of slavery . . . ."

"What I would like is to see her treated as any other person - - for good or ill.  That may be too much to ask - and I'm in no position to ask it . . . maybe someday.   Does Joe on the street get to have his own ideas, his own spark of creativity, his own actions . . . yes.  Does Joe get mind wiped for a dozen misdemeanors . . . no.  Does joe pay the price for his actions . . . yes - depending on who he knows and how much power he has."   

*Zykovian grinned at the last part, his eyes sparkling.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, Zykovian.  You're such a romantic at heart, even though you like to keep a straight face and act so serious all the time.  I think that's why I like you." 

*Eloquence smiles and reaches forward, running a finger across the inside of Zykovian's palm.*

"The problem is that Plebs are not treated as people.  If a horse breaks its leg and isn't able to work any more, it is often simply euthanised.  If a statue of gold is broken, it may be melted down and used anew.  Not to say that I agree with this in reference to Plebs, but that is the official position that Eldiz _must_ take in diplomatic relations with the Praetorians, who first created the Plebs and therefore claim the right to decide how the Plebs will be treated: as objects.  Truth be told, a few generations of upgrades back, I would have agreed with that for sure.  The Plebs back then were no more than automatons however you looked at it...But now, well, let's just say that there are those who agree with you Zyk."

*Eloquence smiles reassuringly a brushes her fingers across his cheek.*

"There's a catch, however--of course, there's always a catch.  If she goes to an official trial for her crimes, she must be sentenced as a Pleb, and she will be mindwiped.  There is no way out of it at that point--it is simply an inevitability to preserve good relations with the Praetorian Empire..."

"However, all is not lost...She could be freed from that collar, at this point, through an appropriate action taken now, and so long as she is not thrown to the mercy of the courts, her mind will be safe, and if the right strings are pulled, she could walk the streets blithely in safety and never be called to pay the piper...Of course, perhaps that means she won't be paying for her crimes enough to satisfy you..."

*She trails off to see what Zykovian would say.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK] 







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "Ah, Zykovian.  You're such a romantic at heart, even though you like to keep a straight face and act so serious all the time.  I think that's why I like you."



*Zykovian felt his face heat ever so slightly at the comment, feeling a bit of embarassment at the thought.  He maintained his silence and listened, keeping eye contact . . . enjoying the feel of her touch.*



			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> " . . . However, all is not lost...She could be freed from that collar, at this point, through an appropriate action taken now, and so long as she is not thrown to the mercy of the courts, her mind will be safe, and if the right strings are pulled, she could walk the streets blithely in safety and never be called to pay the piper...Of course, perhaps that means she won't be paying for her crimes enough to satisfy you..."



*Zykovian thought seriously for a few moments . . . his eyes hardened and he thought of those that he made pay for their crimes . . . sometimes with their lives - but only if they tried to kill him.  A muscle in his neck twitched from the tension, and Zykovian let his mind wander from his life to that of the one currently known as Lyveria.*

"Perhaps an act of kindness will cause Lyveria to turn over a new leaf and begin doing good deads in recompense for her past transgressions,"  Zykovian answered.  "I'm no judge . . . unless someone forces my hand - you know that, Eloquence.  I'm not one that needs satisfaction for something like that . . . now other things, people . . . that's a whole different scenario."

*Zykovian waited for the other shoe to drop, after noting that he was giving in to blind faith that Lyeria would atone for her crimes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> "Perhaps an act of kindness will cause Lyveria to turn over a new leaf and begin doing good deads in recompense for her past transgressions.  I'm no judge . . . unless someone forces my hand - you know that, Eloquence. I'm not one that needs satisfaction for something like that . . . now other things, people . . . that's a whole different scenario."




"Ah, Zyk.  There's the romantic again, the idealist.  It's so cute and very refreshing," Eloquence sighs and smiles, rolling her neck back with a wry grin as she pauses, "Of course, maybe she won't begin doing good deeds, or maybe she will.  Maybe she will do it to repay you or if you ask her to do community service in exchange for keeping her out of the courts.  But all of this maybe doesn't get us very far.  The real question is, Zyk, do you want me to help her?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Ra: [SBLOCK]“Oh, yeah, that’s a good idea, Aine.  I’ll ask for some extra money,” Molpe says with a nod, “oh how much should I ask for and how much time do you need the letter for?  Sadly I need to be somewhere else soon...”









*OOC:*


 How much time has passed for Molpe?  I imagine less than an hour but you know the size of the wards better than I ever could. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil: [SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "Ah, Zyk.  There's the romantic again, the idealist.  It's so cute and very refreshing," Eloquence sighs and smiles, rolling her neck back with a wry grin as she pauses, "Of course, maybe she won't begin doing good deeds, or maybe she will.  Maybe she will do it to repay you or if you ask her to do community service in exchange for keeping her out of the courts.  But all of this maybe doesn't get us very far.  The real question is, Zyk, do you want me to help her?"



"I thought that's . . . ,"  Zykovian started to reply before a detailed review of his comments in his mind.  "I guess I didn't say . . . My apologies, Eloquence. . . .  Yes, I would like you to help her if you could."

*Zykovian glanced at Lyveria to get her reaction, then turned to regard Eloquence.  For some reason spell formulae were beginning to dance in his head.  Zykovian forced them down . . . but kept them close.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Eloquence smiles.*

"Well then, today's your lucky day.  I like you, Zyk, so I'm going to help you out and work this out with all the right contacts.  Just tell this lovely lady to come with me, and if you'd like you could give me some credits to help me grease the wheels or perhaps as a nice tip for your beautiful helper, and I should have her back to you as her old self by the end of the night," Eloquence plants a light kiss on Zykovian's cheek, "How does that sound?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, casting the spell takes an hour, and then after that you get a bit under twenty minutes of information.  As for how much--1000 credits will cover the spell for you."

(OOC: About 30 minutes have passed so far)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "Well then, today's your lucky day.  I like you, Zyk, so I'm going to help you out and work this out with all the right contacts.  Just tell this lovely lady to come with me, and if you'd like you could give me some credits to help me grease the wheels or perhaps as a nice tip for your beautiful helper, and I should have her back to you as her old self by the end of the night," Eloquence plants a light kiss on Zykovian's cheek, "How does that sound?"



"It sounds better than she or I could have hoped this morning,"  Zykovian replied.  

*Zykovian reached in his pocket, slowly and deliberately - to make certain he was drawing a weapon or a spell component, his dextrous fingers feeling several appropriate coins and handed them to Eloquence.*

*Zykovian stood from the booth and looked at Lyveria, gently touching her chin with his thumband forefinger, and looked into her eyes.*

"Lyveria, please go with Eloquence,"  Zykovian favored Eloquence with a glance and a nod.  "She will help you and soon you will be free again."

*Zykovian thought through any instructions that would be appropriate to give Lyveria in this situation.*

OOC: Not really certain on the money system or how much everything would require.  If Zykovian has a better idea, have him use it - otherwise I was thinking 400gp was about right.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Two minutes of information?” Molpe asks slightly confused, she wasn’t really sure how the spell worked, “it Will tell me where he is at in the city, right?”

* Molpe really hoped so.  If not she was only wasting her and Wei-Han’s time… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Good then," Eloquence smiles, "She'll be good as new next time you see her."

*Zykovian thinks it would be prudent to tell Lyveria to follow any instruction given by Eloquence.*

(OOC: Okay, so 800 credits?  That seems about right to me too.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you'll definitely be able to find him.  You'll even be able to see him again so that you can see if he is okay.  Don't worry, Molpe."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh thank you, Aine!”  Molpe says giving the beautiful woman a big hug before she can defend herself, “I’ll be right back!  I have to go and find my true sister Karya, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, come back whenever you are ready!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lillypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Will do!  Thanks again for your kindness, Aine!”  Molpe yells and waves as she walks away and heads back to the direction of the convocation in an effort to find Karya.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Aine waves back, Molpe heads back to the Convocation, though she doesn't find Karya there right away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "Good then," Eloquence smiles, "She'll be good as new next time you see her."



_'Well, the point wasn't to make her new . . . but I think Eloquence understands, don't be a smart alec, just keep your mouth shut Zyk and smile appreciatively,'_ Zykovian thought as he smiled appreciatively.  Instead, he said, "Thank you in advance for your help, Eloquence."

Zykovian turned to Lyveria and instructed her, "Please follow any instruction given by Eloquence, Lyveria.  I look forward to talking again with you soon."

OOC: Just working out the money.  The bounty was 10K gold or credits - how does that translate into gold silver etc.  Is 400gp equal to 800 credits? Regardless, consider whatever amount he felt was appropriate to have been given.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"You're welcome, Zyk," Eloquence waves and blows him a kiss as Lyveria begins to tremble back and forth between Zykovian and Eloquence until Eloquence continues to the Pleb, "Don't follow Zyk any more."

(OOC: The bounty was 10k credits, and since everything in Eldiz costs double, that means it has the buying power of 5k gold) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe wasn’t really surprised that she couldn’t find her true sister.  Karya was after all a very busy girl so Molpe decided she would walked around looking for any familiar faces for a few minutes before asking where she could find the Ambassador of Amaranthia at. Surely someone as important as Karya would have an office, right? * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "You're welcome, Zyk," Eloquence waves and blows him a kiss as Lyveria begins to tremble back and forth between Zykovian and Eloquence until Eloquence continues to the Pleb, "Don't follow Zyk any more."



"I'm certain you'll take good care of her, Eloquence,"  Zykovian replied.  "Lyveria, I will talk with you soon."

*Zykovian was respectful and waited to see if they were leaving right away.  Either way after a few moments, he made his goodbyes and returned to the convocation to attend his seminar.*

OOC: So I'm currently at 8200 credits or 4100 gold.  Good to know.  Probably just enough for a +2 adder somewhere (Int or Dex).    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*As Eloquence and Lyveria head off in their own direction, Zykovian hurries back, heading towards his seminar on Mojiin.  On the way, he notices Molpe glancing around the Convocation grounds as if she's looking for someone.*

(OOC: Yep, that's right, plus anything you had before )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe looks around for Karya or someone else she knows, she notices Zykovian walking past.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA & Zyk: [sblock]“Hi Zyk!” Molpe says with a smile as she moves to his side, she was obviously happy to see him, “Have you seen my true sister, Karya?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil & Molpe[sblock]*Zykovian strode through the convocation, obviously in a hurry.  But, when he noticed Molpe, he stopped and went to her.*

"Good day, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian offered.  "Anything I can help you find?  I'm off to a Mojiin language class, but if you need something. . . ."

*Zykovian brushed his fingers through his midnight hair, trying to look at where he had to go but having trouble taking his eyes from the nymph before him.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Molpe and Rystil[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Hi Zyk!” Molpe says with a smile as she moves to his side, she was obviously happy to see him, “Have you seen my true sister, Karya?”



"Yes, but only for a few minutes after you left suddenly," Zykovian replied.  "Not really certain where she could be now . . . maybe the embassy?"[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA & Zyk: [sblock]“Maybe, I haven't looked there yet,”  Molpe says quickly, “but I was going to ask Karya for a few credits so I can get a letter looked at but since you asked can I barrow some credits?  I need a one thousand of them but the Aine said I should probably get some extra for later,” she paused and gave it some thought, “or was it for next time?  I'm not sure what she said...”

She looked upon him with pleading royal blue eyes, “Zyk, it’s really important!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Molpe and Zykovian: [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Maybe, I haven't looked there yet,”  Molpe says quickly, “but I was going to ask Karya for a few credits so I can get a letter looked at but since you asked can I barrow some credits?  I need a one thousand of them but the Aine said I should probably get some extra for later,” she paused and gave it some thought, “or was it for next time?  I'm not sure what she said...”



*Zykovian just about choked as Molpe gave him the number.  His eyes watered, and he had trouble breathing a second or two - and it wasn't just due to Molpe's beauty.*

"Molpe, do you have any idea what amount of money that is?"  Zykovian asked.  "A small fortune at the very least.  Most people don't see that much money in a lifetime.  What could possibly be some important that it cost that much?"[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock] * Of course she had no idea how much money that was.  Being from Amaranthia Molpe barely had a grasp of the concept of money but she knew how to pout and her full lips easily did so now. *

“Zyk, please,” she pleading if she pulled out the letter and handed it to him before she clutched and wrapped herself around his arm, “I need a diviner to look at this note.  Wei-Han has never shown back up after you chased him off from Glamour’s and I’m worried about him.  He wrote the letter and a diviner can locate him cause of that.  Please?”









*OOC:*


 She needs someone to Scry for the letter writer. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk: [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Zyk, please,” she pleading if she pulled out the letter and handed it to him before she clutched and wrapped herself around his arm, “I need a diviner to look at this note.  Wei-Han has never shown back up after you chased him off from Glamour’s and I’m worried about him.  He wrote the letter and a diviner can locate him cause of that.  Please?”



"Miss Lilypetals, are you still looking for your bodyguard?" Zykovian asked.  "It's been less than 12 hours.  After the beating he gave us, I'm somewhat surprised he's not already here . . . but it only has been not much more than half a day.  Frankly, I'm surprised that I made it to the convocation after everything that happened yesterday.  How many days have you spent with Wei-Han other than yesterday?"

"If you want me to, I can take a look at that note see if I can dig anything up,"  Zykovian offered. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“Maybe but he knew how much my speech meant to me,”  Molpe said shaking her head in obvious worry, “I just don’t see him missing it.”

“Yesterday was are first day,”  Molpe said with a small forced smile as she tried to both forget about the pain she imagined he was in and as she handed the precious note over to the archer also, “yes, please do, Zyk, I really worried about him.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Molpe and Rystil: [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Maybe but he knew how much my speech meant to me,”  Molpe said shaking her head in obvious worry, “I just don’t see him missing it.  Yesterday was are first day,”  Molpe said with a small forced smile as she tried to both forget about the pain she imagined he was in and as she handed the precious note over to the archer also, “yes, please do, Zyk, I really worried about him.”



*Zykovian took the note and looked at it critically, reading what it contained, reviewing the paper, ink and any other details he could determine.*

"Molpe, this is like the second or third time at least, that you've been frantic over this guy that you've known for a day," Zykovian replied.  "With only a day of knowledge, you don't know what his sleeping habits are, what his relations with others are.  Do you know if he had any commitments today?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian can't make anything out from it.  It is written in flowing Larakese script with a dark black ink.  The note is actually written on paper, as opposed to the more usual papyrus or parchment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“Commitments?”  Molpe said curiously not at all sure what Zyk was driving at, “besides being with me to watch me give my speech I wouldn’t know but I do know he planed to be there and that’s good enough for me.”

“As for being frantic,” Molpe said as she accepted Wei-Han’s letter and tucked it away for safe keeping, “I believe I have a right to be since the last I heard he had been driven from our bed by people trying to hurt him and me.  Furthermore, his protection is probably the only reason I stand before you now…”

“I truly don’t mean to be rude, Zyk,”  Molpe apologized sincerely, “but time is of the essence and if you will not loan me the credits then I need to find someone who will.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk: [sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Commitments?”  Molpe said curiously not at all sure what Zyk was driving at, “besides being with me to watch me give my speech I wouldn’t know but I do know he planed to be there and that’s good enough for me.”
> 
> “As for being frantic,” Molpe said as she accepted Wei-Han’s letter and tucked it away for safe keeping, “I believe I have a right to be since the last I heard he had been driven from our bed by people trying to hurt him and me.  Furthermore, his protection is probably the only reason I stand before you now…”
> 
> “I truly don’t mean to be rude, Zyk,”  Molpe apologized sincerely, “but time is of the essence and if you will not loan me the credits then I need to find someone who will.”




"First, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian started, "What I'm trying to point out and that you admitted that you have no idea what his plans are and what he was doing.  You've known the man for a day and he hasn't been by your side for less than twelve hours and you're acting like you can't live without him."

"Second, that man that was driven from your bed was somehow so intent on your safety that he didn't rouse you or Glamour to the danger, kicked all of our butts, and when he had us on the ropes, he fled.  He wasn't that injured - I probably have more scrapes from last night still than he took from us before he ran . . . still not alerting you I might add."

"Third, I don't think you're being rude . . . I think you're being irrational.  The man is a Larakese monk, judging by the script on the note you just took from me before I was done examining it.  They have some wondrous abilities, I'm certain he can handle himself . . . and I'm guessing that he did exactly what he was supposed to do yesterday."

"No, I won't loan you the money, because I think you're making a mistake.  And I won't support it by loaning you the money.  If you insist on pursuing his whereabouts . . . my fee is substantially less than a thousand credits . . . especially if it means being by your side and protecting you.  I'll be in the Mojiin language seminar if you need me," Zykovian finished.  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“Thanks, Zyk.  I guess I’ll go look for my true sister then,” is all Molpe says, her smile mostly shattered though she tried to continue to smile.  

* She never would have thought that Zyk, whom seemed so willing to ignore her beauty when they first meet, could be so utterly jealous and perplexing.  Did it really matter what his fee would be when she had no a single credit to pay it? * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk: [sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Thanks, Zyk.  I guess I’ll go look for my true sister then,” is all Molpe says, her smile mostly shattered though she tried to continue to smile.



"Very well, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian said, disappointed in her reaction, his eyes looking at the floor as he shook his head. Looking up again, Zykovian continued, wishing her well, "Good luck with your quest."

_**Rystil only**_
[sblock=Rystil Only]_'Somehow that seemed about right,'_ Zykovian thought. _'She completely ignored what I was trying to tell her to concentrate on something else.  I feel like I failed her . . . in failing to explain myself.  Should I go to her and help? . . . No, she's got to make her own mistakes, perhaps then she'll realize what I told her.'_  Zykovian grinned, for a moment.  _'More likely, she'll come back pounding on me for not telling her that her efforts were misguided.'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“You too, Zyk.”  Molpe planted an understanding and chaste kiss on Zyk’s cheek, “No hard feelings, okay?  I'm pretty sure I understand and if I had any credits I would honestly consider hiring you but I don't and you have a class to go too, right?” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk: [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “You too, Zyk.”  Molpe planted an understanding and chaste kiss on Zyk’s cheek, “No hard feelings, okay?  I'm pretty sure I understand and if I had any credits I would honestly consider hiring you but I don't and you have a class to go too, right?”



"Yeah . . . I've got a seminar to get to," Zykovian replied.  "You don't have one also?"[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA & Zyk: [sblock]“Oh, I do!”  Molpe quickly admitted, “but I’m free for an hour or two so I figured I would use them productively.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

[sblock=Molpe and Zykovian]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh, I do!”  Molpe quickly admitted, “but I’m free for an hour or two so I figured I would use them productively.”



"Good chance, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian replied.  Smiling, and not commented on productive, Zykovian offered, "Look for me if you need help that doesn't involve a fortune in credits.  I feel our paths will cross again, soon . . . and I will help you if I am able.  In fact, I wouldn't mind spending time with you that didn't involve combat, risking my life, and that sort of thing."[/sblock] 

**Rystil Only**[sblock=Rystil Only]_'That sort of thing?!?_ Zykovian thought.  _'You've been trained in some of the finest schools in Altania and all you can say is 'sort of thing.  Arrrgh!'_[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk [sblock]“What sort of thing is that?” Molpe asked curiously but seemed to figure it out all own her own, or so she thought, “Oh, I see…  I heard that it wasn’t uncommon in this place for those sorts of actives to be paid for via credits instead of acted upon out of mutual friendship…  Would such an act, or acts, be worth 1000 credits to you, Zyk?”  









*OOC:*


 And yes, she did just offer her body for sale. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Molpe and Zyk [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “What sort of thing is that?” Molpe asked curiously but seemed to figure it out all own her own, or so she thought, “Oh, I see…  I heard that it wasn’t uncommon in this place for those sorts of actives to be paid for via credits instead of acted upon out of mutual friendship…  Would such an act, or acts, be worth 1000 credits to you, Zyk?”



*Zykovian looked at her confused for a second, then got a shocked look on his face.  He flushed very so slightly - though from anger, embarassment, or both it was difficult to tell.*

"No!?!  That's not what I meant . . . and I'm astonished you would offer that . . . or that you would think for a minute I would ask you for something like that,"  Zykovian replied, taken aback.  "I meant a date . . . or just dinner . . . or a show . . . or . . . or . . . just _living _ and not killing!"

Startled a bit by his own comments - he was usually very good with women - Zykovian bowed his head a moment, then said, very subdued, "I'm going to be late for the seminar, good luck with your search, Molpe." . . . and began walking toward his seminar.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA (maybe Zyk) [SBLOCK]“Oh, ah thanks, Zyk,”  Molpe says in utter confusion and sadness not at all sure what to say as she watches him walking off, she was sorry to see him go and even more so to know she had upset him, “dinner would have been nice…”

* Still upset she forced herself to move on and look for her true sister some more… *









*OOC:*


 Molpe will ask for direction to the embassy if need be. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian heads to his class, where he and the other participants are greeted by a Mojiin, who introduces itself in Eldish as Grhash, before beginning a complicated introduction that explains the strange phonemes and morphemes that make up the Mojiin language and how to produce similar sounds without the benefit of a Mojiin physiology.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*A smiling Convocation staff member points her to the nearby Embassy, which is one part elegant office and one part greenhouse.  Molpe heads into the embassy, passing by a few Nymphs and Sidhe who wave in greeting as she approaches the office in the back, where she can see Karya sitting at a desk under the shade of a hazelnut tree.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Hey, true sis,” Molpe says with more than a hint of flirtation in her voice as she leans seductively, but in a casually way, over the desk, “funny running into you here.”

* Molpe learns forward offering a kiss from her full, and still painted, lips. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Molpe, welcome to my humble office!" Karya replies excitedly with a warm smile after she gives her sister a long kiss, "Have some down time before your first Convocation event?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s certainly you,”  Molpe said with a grin her royal blue eyes drawn to the hazelnut tree, “and yes, Karya, I have some downtime before my first class.  I actually have a few hours still and I’m hoping to make them productive by finding Wei-Han, my protector from yesterday, but I’ve had no luck..”  

* She pouts and frowns slightly at admitting the truth to her true sister….  It was hard to make Karya proud of her if she couldn’t do anything on her own. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Molpe]
"I understand, True Sister.  It is extraordinarily hard to find someone specific in a big city like this and I would be amazed and impressed if you actually managed it alone--I know I couldn't do something like that without help!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil Only?[sblock] OOC: Don't know who else is in this seminar.

*Zykovian sat quietly with his mind turned to absorb mode.  This was an environment and suroundings that he could understand, one that he could excel in.  He didn't really look around in the seminar - he really didn't want to see anyone else.  Zykovian was already fighting himself over thinking about Molpe . . . he still maintained control and focussed on the class - though it was difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: We've got a time spike where the others haven't gotten here yet, so I'll leave Zyk in the seminar until the other seminar-goers in the party catch up to him )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, Indeed!”  Molpe said with a sigh as she pulled out the letter, “Luckily I have his handwriting and a diviner could easily find him with this but I haven’t the credits to pay one…”

* She looked upon her sadly with full pouty lips but still managed to flutter her big royal blue eyes hopefully when Karya’s own eyes caught hers. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well of course you don't have any credits to pay them yet--you haven't picked up the credits that Discovery and the Convocation folks left for you at your inn room as a gift to use as spending money here--they knew that coming from Amaranthia, you wouldn't have any credits of your own."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh?  I have credits?” Molpe said in both utter surprise and happiness, “how many do I have, true sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I honestly don't know, but I think they gave you a lot.  You should go check, if you'd like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“You won’t be joining me, true sister?”  Molpe said with trembling pouty lips as she was more than a little disappointed that Karya didn’t seem to want to accompany her. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Molpe]
"I've gotta catch up on my work from when I spent all that off-time with you this morning.  As soon as I get the urgent things done, I'll put off the rest for later and come find you, okay True Sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course, Karya” Molpe said with a easy grin, she wasn’t sure very thing that Karya normally did but she did understand its importance and it wasn’t fair to make her feel guilt over it, “I’ll look forward to seeing you again soon.”

* Molpe leaned over the desk one more time and kissed the dryad in such a manner that she had no doubt that her true sister’s longing for her wouldn’t allow her to focus on work for what remained of the day and all of the night.  They would be one in there pleasure again tonight…*

* With a simple wave that somehow conveyed all of her love for Karya Molpe turned and left heading for the room she had yet to make it to… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Karya waves lovingly back to Molpe, the Limnad heads to the Traveler's Ward, where she asks directions and finds her way to the Laughing Sail Inn.  As she steps inside, the beautiful blonde-haired woman behind the counter sets a drink quickly in front of another patron and then waves to Molpe in greeting:*

"Hey there!" she says, smiling a friendly smile, "I don't think I've met you yet.  I'm Amity, what's your name?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

[SBLOCK=Rystil only]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: We've got a time spike where the others haven't gotten here yet, so I'll leave Zyk in the seminar until the other seminar-goers in the party catch up to him )



No problem at all.  Ping me in the OOC thread or whatever when my time is back in stream with the others. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Molpe. Molpe Lilypetals,”  the Limnad answered with her own friendly smile, “I like you hair, its very pretty Amity.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thanks Molpe, I like yours too--that shade of blue is very pretty, and it looks so nice with that wonderful dress.  As you can see, we're pretty busy today for the Convocation, but that won't stop me from greeting a new friend from beyond the stars!  Tell me, what brings you to my inn today?" she smiles warmly at Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you so much, my sister made the dress and I know she would be delighted to know of your approval,”  Molpe gave a proud smile but she quickly got onto the point of her visit, Amity was in a hurry after tall, “I heard I was suppose to stay here last night,”  Molpe says with a embarrassed but still friendly smile, “I got lost in the city last night and ended up staying with the above mentioned sister.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you're here for the Convocation?  As a delegate?  That's right, Molpe Lilypetals from Amaranthia.  You have the blue room on the second floor--here's the key," she hands a big blue key to Molpe, "But are you leaving so soon?  I would have thought you had so many exciting stories to share..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Thanks,” Molpe says slightly bewildered by Amity’s question but she smiles graciously as she accepted the key, “no, I’m not leaving anytime soon.  The Convocation still has many days left after all.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I knew you were staying in Eldiz, I just meant that it seemed like you were in a hurry to get to your room?  Am I keeping you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, no!” Molpe says apologetically and slightly horrified, where were her manners?

“No, not really, Amity.  You just seem busy and I’m trying to locate a friend that disappeared last night,” Molpe looked like the cat was out of the bag and it was all her fault, “so, yes, maybe…  I would love to stay but I am worried about him.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear, that sounds terrible!  I won't keep you at all then--use your room for whatever you like if it will help you find your friend.  Friends are the most important thing in the world, Molpe.  Believe me, they are."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Indeed they are,”  Molpe gave a heartfelt grin as she was glad the lady understood, “but I promise soon we will sit down together and become very good friends.”

* With a hug and a chaste kiss Molpe said her goodbyes and headed for her room… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity smiles and waves to Molpe as the Limnad heads to the second floor, where she finds a door that matches the colour of her key.  Turning the key in the keyhole, there is a bright flash of blue light, and then suddenly, Molpe finds herself along the side of a beautiful freshwater lake under a bright sunny sky, a few pretty little trees forming an archway behind her, no door in sight.  There is a bed of downy soft flowers where one can lie under the sun if she likes, and near that is a bench made of stone, where Molpe sees an envelope with her name on it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Oct 4, 2005)

Fedowin

Group

[sblock]

Fedowin fidgets while Selar flies around and when Melody says they plan to keep the gem he shrugs and says "All righty, let me know if ya'll change your minds. I've really got to run an errand or two, I'll meet you all at the next seminar." He waves and heads out into the crowd.

[/sblock]

RA

[sblock]

If I recall correctly, I've got earrings I pocketed from Glamours, did I manage to get and keep anything from the dead rosethorns? At any rate, I'm going to see if I can find someone I can weedle/charm into detecting magic on the stuff and probably sell em. If need be, I'll pawn something to pay for an identify if it seems like they are powerful magic.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin has the earrings from Glamour's, but that's it.*

*He heads off into the city and pulls a few strings to find a contact who can appraise them.*

"Yeah, looks like a lingering aura of magic here, but that's probably just the magic of the material, which is some kind of Rhapsodian crystal."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, wow!” Molpe says as she fights the urge to run towards the lake and dive in with a full head of steam.  Instead she walked to the bench, though her progress was hampered as she turned in circle after circle to take in her wondrous room.  Finally she made it to the note, smiling at seeing her name so painstakingly written on it’s front, and opened it up. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The envelope contains a letter that reads:*

"Dear Molpe,

We hope that you enjoy the room we picked out especially for you and the rest of your stay here in Eldiz.  Enclosed you will find 1,500 credits, which should be able to cover anything you might want to purchase above and beyond the all-expenses-paid accomodations.

Warmest regards,
Discovery, Wonder, Subterfuge, and all the rest of the Convocation Staff"

*Enclosed with the letter she finds 6 pieces of paper, one of which says 1000 and the other five of which say 100.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“That seems simple enough!”  Molpe says with an energetic and delighted smile, she could now pay to find Wei-Han, as she looks for someplace safe to place the money but with no pockets in her dress, at least none she could find, she was left with sliding it down the front of the dress and placing it inside her bra were it fit snuggly…

“It won’t fallout in there!” she said pleased and proud at her own ingenuity.

* Somehow, someway, she managed to make it out of her room without frolicking in her own private lake but she did promise herself that later she would.  With the promise made to herself she headed back to the pretty diviner. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe knocks on the door again, Aine answers it once more.*

"Do you have the money?  Good, I asked Recklessness to set up the magic for you, so it'll just be an hour for the spell once you give us the note.  Oh, but how rude of me--please come inside, and make yourself at home."

*Aine beckons for Molpe to come inside.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Yes!  I have the credits”  Molpe answers excitedly and with much pride as she steps inside the house and looks around, “your not rude, Aine, thank you so much for letting me into your home.  I really do like it, it’s pretty like you.”









*OOC:*


 Time check: PS if you would rather just tell me if Molpe is going to run out of time that works too. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, Molpe," Aine replies, leading her guest through a well-furnished foyer into an eccentric workshop-like area with strange and unusual objects, reagents, tomes, and alchemical apparatuses lie strewn about on tables.

*A somewhat wild-eyed man with reddish hair, thought not as bright as Aine's, green eyes, and a shaky smile stands before a mystical mirror that has been set up within a circle of arcane runes.*

(OOC: It'll be quite a close call, but she'll make it.  She's lucky she was rushing )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, hello, sir, you must be Recklessness,”  Molpe said barely keeping her eyes, not to mention hands, off the various and highly interesting objects in the room… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's right--that's me!  You're Molpe, right?  I'm going to be scrying for you today using this unidentified magical mirror--please give me that letter to use as a focus and then describe the man on whom I'm scrying and then we can start right away--sound good?"

"Uhh, the credits, dear."

"Oh, right!  That'll be 1,000 credits please?  That will help me buy more magical gizmos and other unknown items--aren't they cool?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Sounds great, sir,”  Molpe said as she pulled the letter out and handed it to him with great care before getting excited at the mention of credits, “Oh, yes!  The credits I have them!”

* One of Molpe’s small hands quickly disappeared the front of her very low cut dress as it went looking for the folded up credits, it took far longer than she thought it should and she began to fret and worry that she had lost them even though she had been extra careful.  Finally she gave a huge victorious grin as her handed emerged, were Molpe nearly exposed herself in her excitement. *

“I have no idea how they ended up over there,” she admitted without embarrassment as she pulled the thousand credit bill away from the rest and handed it to whomever seemed more interested in the money. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Recklessness takes the letter and begins an incantation, Aine takes the money and sets it aside for Recklessness when he is done.*

"Okay, we can either watch or do something for the hour--it's up to you, Molpe," aine offers graciously.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, well what happens if we watch?” Molpe asks as she considers Aine’s words carefully before offering another suggest quietly so as not to interrupt Reckless, “well, Aine, my room at the inn is some distance from her but I have my own private lake in my room if you’re interested in swimming for a bit.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Molpe]
"Well, if we watch, then we can see how it's going.  As for your room, it sounds nice, but I'd like to stay in my home somewhere while this is going on in case Recklessness needs me for anything--you can absolutely go to the room if you like though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“No, it’s never as fun without a friend,”  Molpe says honestly with a genuine smile, “shall we stay here and watch, Aine?  I think you would prefer that…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well I'm not trying to say we have to watch if you don't want--I just want to stay close at hand, so somewhere in our little home.  If you want to stay with me, we can still do something else, if you'd like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, I see,”  Molpe nodded and grinned, “well, you know your house far better than I do, my friend, so what would you like to do, Aine?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there's lots of different stuff.  Do you like to read arcane codexes?  Or use magical summoning circles?  Rods of wonder?  Or we could play some music and sing, or do some painting or sculpture, as I'm something of a patroness of the arts."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I like singing!” Molpe says excitedly as she hugs Aine in equal excitement, “we could do that!  At least if your sure I’m not going to miss something by not being here watching…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'm not sure...I think we won't miss anything.  So, want to go sing while I play the harp?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay, Aine,” Molpe finally agrees, “that sounds like a plan but I would like to be back in time to see the results of the spell, deal?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, of course.  We wouldn't have it any other way, Molpe.  Come on, let's go!"

*They head off to the music room, where Aine gets in position by the harp.*

"Have any particular tune you'd like me to play, or should we do it freeform?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah,”  Molpe considers Aine’s question without all seriousness, “Ah, freeform.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, sure!"

*They sing and play freeform for quite some time, until Aine says:*

"Okey dokey--time to head back!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 Did Molpe seem to impress Aine with her singing? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Aine seemed to enjoy Molpe's singing )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Yes, lets!” Molpe says as she warps her arm around Aine’s waistline as they moved through the house, “you’re quite a wonderful harpist, Aine, and I had lots of fun playing with you!” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"And I had fun listening to you!  As a protectress of the arts, it brings joy to my soul whenever I hear music of true beauty," Aine compliments Molpe, as they head back to Recklessness, who nods and smiles as he continues to chant for a few minutes.

*Suddenly, a large image appears in the mirror, showing Wei-Han talking to a woman at a bar, still bearing some of the wounds that Zykovian and the others must have given him.  His white robes from yesterday, which are probably too dirty with blood for him to wear them now, have been traded for the moment for black, which matches those worn by the woman.  Though part of her face is hidden by a dark cowl, she appears to be Larakese, except her hair is a light lavender and her eyes are a bit rounder than usual.*

*Wei-Han is speaking in Larakese as the vision begins, and the woman smiles and speaks kindly to him, patting him on the shoulder and giving him a little hug.*

"He said 'Yes, don't worry Yami,' and she said 'Well done Sasuke.  I knew you wouldn't let me down.' " Recklessness chimes in.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,”  Molpe says at the translation, not at all sure what to say, or how to take the picture in the mirror but very much drawn to both and she quickly asks when nothing is being spoken, “Is this happening right now?  Do you recognize where he is?”  Molpe quickly added before anyone could answer, “or who he is with for that matter?”









*OOC:*


 What sort of hug?  Friendly, sibling/family, or a huge between lovers? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, it's happening right now Recklessness says with a nod, "I'm taking in the details to figure out exactly where he is, but I don't know the woman, no."

*Meanwhile, in the mirror, Wei-Han bows and speaks, with a slight frown.  She wraps herself around him while speaking comfortingly, but then she gazes directly at the people watching her in the mirror, her eyes widening in alarm as she steps back from Sasuke and glares at him, speaking angrily.  Meanwhile, Recklessness gives a running commentary:* 

'You flatter me Ayame-sama, but I still feel bad...'  'Don't concern yourself with that Sasuke-chan.  You did as you must.  The client's agent will be here to make the pick-up in a few days and then you can forget all about...Wait a minute--Sasuke, you idiot, you're being scryed!  Here, put this on while I...'

*The woman removes a necklace she was wearing and hands it to Sasuke as she pulls a tiny object from her belt pouch and tosses it to the ground, and suddenly, the mirror is filled with smoke.  When the smoke clears, the image is empty.* 

(OOC: Last post was a friendly hug, perhaps a bit familyish, maybe.  The wrapping seems perhaps more intimate though)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] * Molpe looks on in growing concern that only climaxes when the smoke clears and the mirror is blank. *

“Where did Wei-Han go?” was all the stunned Limnad could say…

RA: [SBLOCK] 







*OOC:*


 The class that was made but never posted…  I know why now. 





  [/SBLOCK] [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"The spell was thwarted, but he's still there.  It looks like that Ayame girl didn't like my Scrying on her through him.  She's a perceptive one, but she was too slow--I know where they are.  It's not actually on Eldiz at all--it's a trade colony and refueling station on the surface of a comet that happened to be very very close to Eldiz yesterday."

(OOC: Yup )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Oct 5, 2005)

Fedowin

RA 

[sblock]

Sell em off and find out what Rhapsodian crystal is, then head back to the convocation

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin picks up a cool 400 credits for the earrings.  Apparently, this type of crystal is extremely resonant to a very specific frequency of sound and it converts any sound that originates from within a very short distance to that frequency and anything from far away that is of that frequency back to its normal frequency, so that whenever someone wearing one pair of earrings speaks, even a low whisper, anyone else wearing a sister pair made from the exact same piece of crystal will hear it.  A neat trick.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I…  I see,”  Molpe said meekly before looking up at him, “and if this comment was close to Eldiz yesterday where is it now?”

* She made an attempt to listen but it seemed so hard to focus and instead she sadly waved him off. *

“Actually, would it be possible for one of you two to write what was said and witnessed for me?  I know someone who would appreciate the information but I doubt my ability to remember it or even to truly speak of it…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Recklessness nods, ceasing his explanation of trajectories and orbits as he scribbles down a summary of what occurred, as Aine looks to Molpe with concern.*

"What's wrong, Molpe?  Don't be sad."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2005)

*Melody*

Group (/w Fedowin still):
[SBLOCK]_“See you later then, Fedowin. And since it seems we are only standing around here aimlessly now, which is a pity, but there is little we can do right now, unfortunately, we should do something useful with our time. Why don't you head to the Eldish seminar, there was one, right? I'll see, if there is anything else of interest.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Group:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: The Mojiin seminar is very soon, in less than an hour.  As for Eldish seminars, there's a bunch of those at different times, since Eldish is a more popular language than Mojiin.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m afraid I have no choice, Aine,” Molpe said in sad honesty, “I recognize the man in the mirror, he is my Wei-Han, and while part of me is happy to know he lives most of me does not know what to do.  He responded to a different name and I’m pretty sure he is a thief who simply used me to take the fall instead of the honorable man I had thought that he was… and why those fact become murky there is no doubt that I carry his unborn child and that I chose to carry her to make him happy…  and now I fear he will never know.” 

“All in all, Aine, a very sad day for me,” Molpe finished meekly as she waited for Reckless to finish her notes.









*OOC:*


 Reckless is writing it all down and not just the calculations for the comment, correct? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, that is very sad...well, maybe we took that all out of context?" 

(OOC: Actually, he isn't writing the calculations at all, just the things Molpe wanted)

"Well, all done.  Here's a transcript of what I remember."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Do good people hide from scrying like that?” Molpe asked honestly as she looked upon the notes to see if there was anything she could add to them. 









*OOC:*


 As long as the place is named we’re good.  Molpe wouldn’t worry too much about where the comment is gone and where it is going into the future. (Only that they could find it if need be.) 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sometimes they do.  Actually, Recklessness has magic up to protect himself from Scrying.  It's because you never know who's watching you--it could be a demon, right?"

(OOC: Ya, it's there--no worries )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I guess so,”  Molpe admitted, “You two are the experts after all…  Will the lady who was with Wei-Han know who was scrying on her?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Nope.  Don't worry--There's no way for her to know that," Recklessness assures Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe nods sadly, she had actually hoped that Wei-Han would know it had been her, and stands to leave concluding that their business together was done. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Bye, Molpe.  Hope you feel better soon!" Aine waves as Molpe leaves the house.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Uncaring about her classes Molpe pondered skipping her next one, which would also be her first one, so she could hunt down Zyk, her sister, or visits the four story temple Larakese temple she had visited earlier in the hopes of gaining insight into what had been said instead. *









*OOC:*


 What class is first/next for Molpe? Gone for good.  This way Unleashed has a chance to reply in DI if he wants too. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Her Rowaini class was first, and she has a bit of time before that now becuase the Scrying ended early)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] * Molpe decided that the temple could wait till later that to skip her class would be a disservice to the convocation and wouldn’t honor Celimene, her busty friend, either. *

* If Molpe was lucky she could catch Zyk still in his class before running of to her class but for that to happen she needed to hurry back.  Along the way she decided that going to registration would probably be smartest, she could find out if the class was still going on, where it was being held, and maybe reschedule her Rowaini class if that was possible. * [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Oct 5, 2005)

Fedowin

RA 

[sblock]

I'll head back and try and meet up with the others and go for some language seminars. I'm thinking seelie and HP. By any chance was molpe ever wearing a pair of earrings or necklace with a similar looking style to it?

[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 5, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor HP: 28/30*

The Group[sblock]Mhrahzar listens intently as the group converses staying silent. He catches as much as he can of the Seelie and Eldish conversation as he can manage. His serpentine brow furls as he concentrates on sorting the different languages out. 

As Selar goes out and returns with not a trace of the Crazan Arris Mhrazhar's nose flares, he snorts in frustration, and looking to Abdiel he says

*Mojiin*[sblock]"As soon as humanoids eveolved to be truly sentient they have forsaken that which brought them life. Wretched, ungracious, uncaring, and undeserving creatures."[/sblock]
Mhrazhar looks to Fedowin and Vhrys, his face calming a little and then quietly says

*Mojiin*[sblock]"Perhaps there will be redemption found in your chosen companions."[/sblock] The Mojiin smles faintly.

Mhrazhar clears his voice and then quietly stumbles out a few worlds in Seelie to Vhrys "Can you made 2 or 3 copy of Crazan Arris? Game Play to!"

Seelie  "Waiting Eldiz, Seelie, and Craft of Mage class."

RA[sblock]If there is someone that will be attending a Mojiin seminar and I do not have one to go to I will go with them to ensure they get the most out of it.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Okay, you and Zykovian are a bit past the others, so I'm putting you both on a short hold [you may have noticed no Zykovian posts for a little while]  I'll be back to you ASAP )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

All but Zyk and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin returns to the rest of the group, just as the Mojiin class is about to begin.*

(OOC: Give a post if you are heading to the Mojiin class--Zykovian is already there)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
It's hard to say because Molpe was originally found naked.  However, since those were piled in with her clothes as well as Glamour's, there's a good chance that some of that was Molpe's.
[/SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian is going there for sure, and maybe someone else.  As the clerk mentioned, you'll have to pay a little bit but it will be reimbursed if you hold on to the receipt.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 5, 2005)

RA
[SBLOCK]







> As the clerk mentioned, you'll have to pay a little bit but it will be reimbursed if you hold on to the receipt.



Ah yes, paying....   
I will pay and attend with him and anyone else that does.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

FX:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey.  Hey, you might even learn a little Eldish, since it's taught in Eldish 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 Cool, that works.   Just so you know, Molpe is trying to interact with Zyk only and not the others. 

As for a lack of Zyk I figured he was in his Class.  Mojiin I think.





 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2005)

*Melody*

The Group:
[SBLOCK]To Mhrazhar: _“Oh sure, if you have fifty... thousand... credits to spare. I'm sure it would be possible to arrange that somehow, even though I wouldn't know how yet. But I guess it's not really an issue, right?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

All except Molpe, even including Zykovian this time:
[SBLOCK]
*Anyone who wants to go to the Mojiin seminar starting now pays 30 credits (to be refunded if you hold on to the receipt), except Melody, who gets in for free if she decides to go.*

*Once there, you see Zykovian in the front of the class and listening intently to the teacher.*  

(OOC: The lesson goes on for an hour and a half, during which time those who don't go to the lesson can do something else.  Let me know if you do.  Otherwise, something that may be important is about to happen)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Oct 7, 2005)

Fedowin

ABM

[sblock]

Fedowin sits near the back and frowns frequently at the reciept and at Zykovian during the class.

[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Oct 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

The Group:[SBLOCK]Abdiel, feeling a little down, decides to throw himself into the seminars. He will attempt an Eldish seminar, as well as anything that talks about the planets, their ecologies, cultures, and such; the spheres; navigation; effects on magic of being on a Spelljammer.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As several members of the group head to the Mojiin seminar, Abdiel finds a bunch, but since most of them are taught in Eldish, Abdiel will need the Eldish seminar early tomorrow morning first.*

*As the Mojiin seminar folks head back out of the class towards the front of the Hall of Galas, Zykovian notices Molpe heading towards him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe finds Zykovian near the front of the Hall of Galas, heading out of his class with the other people who took the Mojiin class.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2005)

*Melody*

The Group:
[SBLOCK]On their way to the seminar, Melody has no real idea where to go, so anything is fine for now, she looks into the papers, the Rowaini ambassador had thrown away, suddenly remembering, that she still has those. She will read them to the others, if they want to hear it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The papers from the Rowaini ambassador seem to hold a set of notes, rather than an entire speech.  Nonetheless, it is easy to piece together the gist of the speech.  It talks about the vaunted Rowaini love for exploration and sailing, speaking of how Rowaini captains are making strides in travel, trade, and discovery.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

To whom it may concern[sblock]

**Rystil Only**[sblock=Rystil Only]*Zykovian's mind cleared somewhat of the clutter that was imposed earlier - it was currently replaced by a greater understanding of the Mojiin Language, from a capable instructor.  In fact, Zykovian couldn't think of anything to ask the instructor as the period waned . . . though this was likely due to either Zykovian's excellent skills of retention, or the fact that thoughts from prior to the seminar were pressing to intrude.*[/sblock]

*Zykovian walked out of the seminar in the Hall of Galas, storing the Mojiin language information away in a place he could make use of it later.  He mentally reminded himself when his next class was . . . then paused as he saw Molpe outside the class.  Zykovian smiled - happy to see her and that she seemed well.  He stopped, not approaching to intrude, nor attempting to head elsewhere . . . he waited to see what Molpe would do.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]* Though no longer in tears Molpe’s eyes where puffy and bloodshot as she approached Zyk with a handful of papers in her hand. *

“I found the money,” Molpe admitted sadly as she shuddered in pain and handed the pages over to archer, “Wei-Han wasn’t who I thought he was.  I suspect he is the thief you are looking for but here is what I truly know…  Now if you’ll excuse me I have a class to attend.”

* Molpe didn’t offer much of a chance to reply as she continued on the direction she had originally been traveling. *

RA: [sblock] 







*OOC:*


I assume her Rowaini language class is starting now, if its not she’ll just arrive early and wait.  Notes she gave him are in her own handwriting (I was going to have her make copies using the transcribe spell but you made me go inactive) and they also include what she found out at the Larakese Temple and not just at Reckless’ shop. 

Oh let me know how many pages she had to copy. 





 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Five pages.  You have to tell me what she wrote down from the temple because I don't know.  I know what Recklessness wrote.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Five pages.  You have to tell me what she wrote down from the temple because I don't know.  I know what Recklessness wrote.*











*OOC:*


 Only that the real Wei-Han was dead and had died a long time ago. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian finds that the notes hold the following information:

"The people at the temple said that Wei-Han was dead...he died a long time ago..."

"A large image appeared in the mirror, showing a Larakese man talking to a woman at a private room at a  bar, bearing some wounds. He wears black robes, which match those worn by the woman. Though part of her face is hidden by a dark cowl, she appears to be Larakese, except her hair is a light lavender and her eyes are a bit rounder than usual."

"The man is speaking in Larakese as the vision began, and the woman smiles and speaks kindly to him, patting him on the shoulder and giving him a little hug."

"He said 'Yes, don't worry Yami,' and she said 'Well done Sasuke. I knew you wouldn't let me down.' "

"Meanwhile, in the mirror, Sasuke bows and speaks, with a slight frown. Yami wraps herself around him while speaking comfortingly, but then she gazes directly at us watching her in the mirror, her eyes widening in alarm as she steps back from Sasuke and glares at him, speaking angrily."

'You flatter me Ayame-sama, but I still feel bad...' 'Don't concern yourself with that Sasuke-chan. You did as you must. The client's agent will be here to make the pick-up in a few days and then you can forget all about...Wait a minute--Sasuke, you idiot, you're being scryed! Here, put this on while I...'

"Ayame removes a necklace she was wearing and hands it to Sasuke as she pulls a tiny object from her belt pouch and tosses it to the ground, and suddenly, the mirror is filled with smoke. When the smoke clears, the image is empty."

"Dark Moon Tavern.  Varylys."  

(OOC: I told you your idea amused me--you know which one I'm talking about )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] 







*OOC:*


 I only read it cause it was the notes I knew that would soon be posted.  You forgot to mention the name of the comet and the comets location both of which Molpe asked for him to write down.   (sorry I read the post) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

RA and Molpe: [sblock]*Zykovian saw the sadness in her face and his hand reached up and brushed her check, her hair, then held her shoulder, comfortingly.*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I found the money,” Molpe admitted sadly as she shuddered in pain and handed the pages over to archer, “Wei-Han wasn’t who I thought he was.  I suspect he is the thief you are looking for but here is what I truly know…  Now if you’ll excuse me I have a class to attend.”



*Zykovian took the offered sheets, glancing down on them only briefly.  His azure eyes looked at her as she turned to go.*

"I'm sorry, Molpe,"  Zykovian said quietly.  "I know you cared a great deal for him."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Zyk & RA:[sblock]“Yes, I do,”  Molpe stopped and admitted without turning around to face him, “Zyk, when you find him let him know both I and his unborn daughter miss him greatly.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Zyk & Molpe:[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Yes, I do,”  Molpe stopped and admitted without turning around to face him, “Zyk, when you find him let him know both I and his unborn daughter miss him greatly.”



"Wouldn't you rather tell him yourself, Molpe?" Zykovian asked.  "I think you deserve some truth, where better to get it than the source?"  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Zyk and RA: [sblock]“He’s a bad person with at least one other bad people, but probably more, around him and I’m not a combatant so it’s just best if I avoid a situation like that,”  Molpe said shaking her head, “besides you’re the bounty hunter, I’m sure he’ll warrant a bounty from someone and you’ll bring him in so I can just talk to him then if I really want too.” 

“Anyhow, Zyk” she finaly turned slightly and glanced at him over her shoulder, “I do have a class to attend so I will see you later.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil and Molpe: [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “ . . . Anyhow, Zyk”[/COLOR] she finaly turned slightly and glanced at him over her shoulder, “I do have a class to attend so I will see you later.”



"Very well, Molpe,"  Zykovian replied, comfortingly.  "I look forward to it.  I'll be around when you are ready to talk about this . . . and other things more."

*Zykovian waited in place, riveted, watching Molpe standing there ready to leave.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA and Zyk: [sblock]“Thank you, Zyk” Molpe replied softly.

* With her farewells done Molpe headed off for her class, she was far less energetic and Molpelike than she had been hours ago… * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

RA and Molpe: [sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Thank you, Zyk” Molpe replied softly.



*Zykovian simply nodded, watching as she walked away.  He waited to see if she'd turn back, or look like she needed anything so he could run to her and help her.  His focus didn't waver until he lost sight of her for several moments.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock]*Once Molpe was out of sight, Zykovian looked where he had last seen her for several moments.  When she didn't reappear, he turned and looked for something secluded (or at least away from prying eyes) to read the notes that Molpe had given him.*

_'Ahhh, it was as I thought.  Wei-han . . . she knew him less than a day adn knows he is the father of her unborn child?'_ Zykovian thought. _'This definitely provides additional information, and the confirmation that there are more players to this game than we were aware of.  They didn't appear to give any indication that they were in possession of the gem . . . though that seems likely.  I should speak with Abdiel and the others on this.'_

*Zykovian tried to remember when and what his next class was, and if he had time to look for the others.  Meanwhile, he folded and tucked the notes away for safe keeping, not that he needed them any more, he could remember everything on them, including the smudges and dried tear drops if he wanted . . . but he didn't.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Now it is late and time for dinner.  There aren't any more classes for Zykovian until tomorrow.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock]OOC: So it's likely that Molpe didn't have a class then?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]
(OOC: Not unless she is taking Rowaini or Silkweaving, the only classes offered at this time)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Rystil[sblock]*Zykovian loitered around the halls for a time, looking for Molpe (to make certain she hadn't wandered off alone) as well as the others.  After about twenty minutes, Zykovian headed back to his flat.  He wanted the opportunity to enjoy it another night or two before he would be tossed out.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: The others joined him in the Mojiin seminar (see the All but Molpe posts above )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Only[sblock]OOC: Yeah I saw that, but no one made a point to speak with him and he was trying to immerse himself to fight through the thoughts of Molpe trying to sell herself to him.  So his concentrate, when he had it, was on the teachers.  Then he left, encountered Molpe again, talked for a while, then wandered.  Unless someone gets him, he's most likely heading home, deep in thought (but still slightly paranoid ).[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Okey dokey.  That's cool too .  It would be highly amusing if they ignored Zyk at this point *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

All Except Zykovian and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As the students filter out of the Mojiin class, you notice Molpe handing Zykovian a sheaf of papers and then departing in tears.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbMolpe[sblock]Frustration courses Mhrazhar's face as he nods in defeat at Vhrys' words.

As Molpe leave in tears, Mhrazhar walks quickly over to Zykovian and says 

[Mojiin] [sblock]"What has happened?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

[sblock=AbMolpe]*Zykovian looked at Mhrazhar for a moment, running the sounds he just made against the class he just had.  He took a guess at replying, but went with a common language, just in cause.*

[sblock=High Praetorian, then Eldish] "What's wrong, you ask?"  Zykovian questioned rhetorically.  He still looked to where Molpe had last been seen.  "I think that Miss Lilypetals has discovered that things are not always as they appear to her.  The guardian she spoke of yesterday, the one we fought, was not her protector, nor even Wei-Han.  I have to think a while - but I believe that she managed to learn of other players in our little scenario with the Gem."[/sblock]
*Zykovian regarded Mhrazhar more fully, meeting his eyes.*
[sblock=High Praetorian] "I take it by your expression that you were unsuccessful in locating the Arris, proving that it is either out of the city or offworld,"  Zykovian asked. "or that it is so well shielded that we have no hope of finding it . . . but we won't go there."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbMolpe[sblock][High Praetorian][sblock]"You are correct, Zykovian. There are many questions raised the more that the situation has been discussed. Selar has not been able to find the Crazan in the entire city. Either it is shielded or it was never here to begin with. "[/sblock] Mhrazhar sighs in frustration. 

[High Praetorian][sblock]"It seems that someone is playing a very delicate game here and is holding all of the cards. They know who the players are and the significance that the Crazan Arris has for all of us. We need to find out who knows this. I would be afraid if it was a another Mojiin."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbMolpe[sblock]*Zykovian nodded in agreement to Mhrazhar, though was still distracted by something.*

[High Praetorian][sblock]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "It seems that someone is playing a very delicate game here and is holding all of the cards. They know who the players are and the significance that the Crazan Arris has for all of us. We need to find out who knows this. I would be afraid if it was a another Mojiin."



"All the secrets are not yet known, but I think the Crazan Arris was on Eldiz and that we did have it in our possession for a short time."  Zykovian replied.  "If we didn't have it, then I think I know who did . . . and possibly how to find then.  See if you can gather the others, particularly . . . and surprisingly, Molpe as well.  I'll still need some answers from her.  I think she's in class right now, maybe after she's finished.  I'll be at my flat.  If you can come by with everyone else, we can decide what options we have and where we can go from here."

Much more quietly, but still in High Praetorian, "Maybe by then I can get my head screwed on right." [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Oct 12, 2005)

Fedowin

AB Molpe

[sblock]

"That one, what was that language? I'll take that one next."

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

[sblock=AbMolpe]*Zykovian smiled at the Rowaini and his question.*

[sblock=Eldish]







			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "That one, what was that language? I'll take that one next."



"The one I just spoke?" Zykovian double checked.  "That was High Praetorian . . . I hadn't expected to use it much, but it is the only comfortable language that Mhrazhar and I share."[/sblock] 
[sblock=High Praetorian] "Fedowin wanted to know what language we were speaking so he could learn it,"  Zykovian informed Mhrazhar.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Well, didn't I say earlier, that this 'bodyguard' was likely involved. It was suspicious enough, that he left and never came back. If he was so keen on protecting her, he would have come back. The whole thing still makes little sense to me, however.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, didn't I say earlier, that this 'bodyguard' was likely involved. It was suspicious enough, that he left and never came back. If he was so keen on protecting her, he would have come back. The whole thing still makes little sense to me, however.”_



"Yes, it did seem strange . . . especially when it seemed he was kicking our butts, then he fled.  And why didn't he alert them that we were there . . . almost as if he was sneaking out and we caught him,"  Zykovian.  "We still don't have all the information, but we have some lines to pursue if everyone is interested.  I'll be at my flat, Abdiel and Mhrazhar know where it is at.  Molpe has more information, I believe, to make more sense of these notes, and I'd like to plan somewhere not so public."  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 14, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbMolpe[sblock]Mhrazhar looks to Abdiel, Vhrys and Fedowin as Zykovian walks away. The Mojiin smiles, and then says [Seelie]: "Zykovian would like all of us to meet at his flat after Molpe finishes with her current class. He says he has some answers for us, but still needs some more input from Molpe. I can try to round up Molpe and then we can meet here in about an hour unless we have classes or other things that might interfere. Agreed?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*After hearing their discussion, Zykovian nodded and walked away, heading back to his flat.  There was much to think through, not the least of which was all of the players in the gem issue.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]
*Zykovian reaches his flat, where he can think in relaxing solitude, away from the crowd and the others, at least for the moment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil only] OOC: That was really a mechanic to hopefully get the ball rolling again.

*Zykovian relaxed in his flat of only a few more days, wondering how he was going to get the money to pay for the flat . . . or if he would even be here in a few more days to consider it.  He walked through the rooms, taking a mental inventory, and keeping his mind off of the others pressures of the day . . . at least for a few moments.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]
(OOC: Yup, I figured--I responded to help your plan succeed )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Oct 17, 2005)

Fedowin 

ABm&z

[sblock]

"I'm confused, what's going on now?"

[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 17, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbMolpe and Zyk[sblock]Mhrazhar stumbles out [Seelie] "We finish classes and go Zykovian hole.... need find Molpe... "[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Oct 20, 2005)

Fedowin
AbM&Z

[sblock]

Fedowin looks at the mojin without comprehension then looks at melody for a translation as he mutters to himself, [sblock] "That's it, I'm learning mojin and that language zyk uses and anything else I can get my mind around. I'm tired of not knowing what people are saying." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2005)

*Melody*

AbMZ:
[SBLOCK]Melody laughs, then answers Fedowin in Rowaini. [SBLOCK]_“Yes, it's really annoying, just like the whole world around you is blanked out somehow. I hope everyone here who cannot speak it will learn Eldish at least. Seelie is not suitable for most discussions and is spoken by too few people. But I think I'll start learning the Mojiin language myself, it sounds quite exotic.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Oct 21, 2005)

Fedowin

Abm&z

[sblock]

Fedowin digs through the program and looks for the next mojin class

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Well, you guys just came from a Mojiin class )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=All but Zykovian and Molpe]
*Abdiel wonders in Seelie and Mojiin:*

"It is late now...do we even have any more classes tonight?  I would think they would break for dinner.  I will wait for Molpe here, so why don't the rest of you follow Zykovian?"

(OOC: Indeed, no one in the group has more classes until tomorrow at the earliest, although there is a Rowaini class going on right now.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Oct 26, 2005)

Fedowin

Abm&z

[sblock]

Fedowin looks at the mojin without comprehension, then at melody. "Zykovian?" in eldish [sblock] "Why does everyone keep saying his name?" [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2005)

*Melody*

AbMZ:
[SBLOCK]_“I think he invited us to his flat, or something like that.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Oct 27, 2005)

Fedowin

Abm&z

[sblock]

Fedowin shrugs and says in eldish, [sblock] "I expect I can probably find it. With his repuation with the ladies it shouldnt' be too hard to find out where they sleep." [/sblock]
and starts heading towards the last bar he saw Zykovian in. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbZM]
*Abdiel tries to get someone to translatee for him from Seelie to Eldish for Fedowin:*

"Wait!  We know where it is because Zykovian took us there before."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2005)

*Melody*

AbZM:
[SBLOCK]_“Well, I've got nothing better to do right now, than hanging around with you guys, so why not. Let's just head over to Zykovian's flat and see what we can do with the rest of the evening.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=All but Molpe, so Zykovian can read this]
*Abdiel nods and waits for Molpe as the group heads over to Zykovian's flat and knocks on the door.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian spent much of the time waiting for the others occupied with cleaning the place a bit and organizing his things.  When he heard the knock on the door, Zykovian checked through the spy hole first before unlocking and opening the door.*

[sblock=In Eldish, High Praetorian and Seelie] "Well, good evening everyone," Zykovian replied.  "Please come in . . . did you manage to bring Molpe with you as well.  the information I have came from her and I was hoping that she would be here to clarify somethings."[/sblock]
*Zykovian motioned the group in with his hand, then looked outside once before closing and locking the door again.*[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I will stay behind and attempt to wrangle up Molpe as we seem to have forgotten that.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=FX]
*Abdiel was going to do that, actually.  I'll go change it so it says that *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I may have missed it. If I have then I will go back to Zykovian..


Edit: Yup I missed it.    [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2005)

AbM[sblock][High Praetorian][sblock]"Abdiel is waiting for Molpe so hopefully they should not be too long. Are you feeling a little bit better?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock][sblock=High Praetorian]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Abdiel is waiting for Molpe so hopefully they should not be too long. Are you feeling a little bit better?"



[/sblock]
Zykovian nodded then translated Mhrazhar's questions and his own answers in Eldish and High Praetorian.  "I'm feeling a bit better, thank you, Mhrazhar,"  Zykovian replied.  "It will take a couple of days to fully recover from my recent near death experiences of the last few days.  I may as well wait for them as well - so that I don't need to repeat myself . . . and so I can ask Molpe's permission to include the rest of you in the information she gave me.  Can I get anyone something to drink or eat?  I don't have anything too exotic, but the standard Eldish fares." [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 3, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

AbM[sblock][High Praetorian][sblock]"I am fine, Zykovian. I think I will just sit her and wait for the others to arrive. I have always found it interesting that Mojiin has 112 different words for water and other languages do not have nearly as many, the only exception is Seelie"

Rystil[sblock]Please let me know if this last statement is kosher or if I should modify or remove it. =)[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]_“Thank you! So, what are the plans for the evening, if we have any?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Nov 3, 2005)

Fedowin

Abm

[sblock]

Fedowin finds the comfiest looking chair available and sprawls in it, looking around the apartment with interest. At Zykovian's mention of food and drink he perks up, "Beer?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Thank you! So, what are the plans for the evening, if we have any?”_



"Well, I would like to discuss the possible whereabouts of the Arris," Zykovian replied.  "Plus, I thought this would be a good opportunity to make some plans of the future . . . travel plans and things of the like."



			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> At Zykovian's mention of food and drink he perks up, "Beer?"



"Should be in the cool cellar . . . I'll check and see if I have any to share,"  Zykovian replied with a grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zykovian brings out some refreshments for everyone, which is much appreciated by all, as they haven't had dinner, and eventually, after the Rowaini class is over, Abdiel arrives with a hesitant Molpe.*


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

AbM[sblock]Zykovian opened a cupboard in his kitchen area and swung open the cooler trap door.  Zykovian smiled, hoping his day was getting better by this sign - sure enough, there looked to several beers remaining, including one heady lager.  He grabbed the lager and another beer and closed everything back up.

"Managed a beer for you, Fedowin," Zykovian replied.  "In fact there's another one for each of us after these are done, if you're interested."

Zykovian made small talk with everyone for over an hour, until the knock on the door.[/sblock]
Zykovian opened the door to see Abdiel and Molpe . . . a very upset looking Molpe.  Zykovian offered in S/E/HP "Wow, I take it your class was really bad . . . or were you attacked again in the street.  Come in both of you, let me get you something to drink - make yourselves comfortable.  I think you know everyone here - Mhrazhar, Fedowin, Melody, and I."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* When the door opens Molpe was expecting the worse, after all the creature that dragged her here after her class had attack her in her sleep not to long before or so she thought it might have been a different creature she wasn’t really sure, and normally have darted into Zyk’s arms for safety but now she was here against her will and Zyk was involved too…  His friendship couldn’t be counted on. *

(Seelie) “Yeah, I guess I do now everyone,”  Molpe said slowly as she took in the room full of people, “class was fine, Zyk, I even learned alot...  Being dragged here without my wishes being considered is what has me frazzled…  and of course Wei-Han…  Anyhow, what is it I can do for you?”


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> (Seelie) “Yeah, I guess I do now everyone,”  Molpe said slowly as she took in the room full of people, “class was fine, Zyk, I even learned alot...  Being dragged here without my wishes being considered is what has me frazzled…  and of course Wei-Han…  Anyhow, what is it I can do for you?”




*Zykovian quickly translated for everyone there who didn't speak Seelie, so that everyone was on the same page.  He replied in S/E/HP to her . . . and everyone else.*

"I understand, Molpe, and I truly do apologize,"  Zykovian replied.  "You are a difficult person to find in this city and I wanted to speak with you - and with everyone else - before you disappeared again."

"First off, is there a language yet that I can just speak that everyone can understand?"  Zykovian implored.  "That would make our discussions so much easier."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “Well I don’t know, Zyk,”  Molpe says a little taken back by the unusual question, “they are your friends I would imagine you have a better idea what languages they speak than I would.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

(OOC: Actually, Abdiel speaks Seelie, so he could just talk to Molpe)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
_“Abdiel and Mhrazhar are still learning, everyone else should understand. Unfortunately, the only language Abdiel and Mhrazhar share is Mojiin itself, so someone will need to translate for them into Seelie and High Praetorian. Seelie has the same problems with Mhrazhar and Fedowin, and it also lacks the subtlety of the language of this world... at least when it comes to discussing our problems here, it certainly has enough subtlety for a different kind of discussion.”_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “In her opinion,”  Molpe scoffs with her eyes narrowed at Vhrys before she shakes her head in disgust and turns back to the Archer, “I have no desire to be in a room with her so why don’t we just get this over with?  Why am I here, Zyk?  What needs to be answered that my notes cannot answer?”


----------



## Keia (Nov 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> (Seelie) “In her opinion,”  Molpe scoffs with her eyes narrowed at Vhrys before she shakes her head in disgust and turns back to the Archer, “I have no desire to be in a room with her so why don’t we just get this over with?  Why am I here, Zyk?  What needs to be answered that my notes cannot answer?”



"Stop that, Miss Lilypetals,"  Zykovian chided.  "There were a lot of things that were said and done when everyone first met under rather stressful circumstances.  There's no reason to carry that to now . . . for anyone."

"First, I wanted your permission to discuss your documents with others, Miss Lilypetals," Zykovian explained.  "You gave them to me . . . but considering all that was said and done, I wasn't certain you wanted them shared or not.  Also, I needed to know how you came by this information and from whom."

Zykovian turned to everyone else, "Once I have this answer, I should be able to make everything clearer for all of you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “I spent a night in jail cause of that bitch* so I won’t be forgiving her anytime soon!”  Molpe retorted hotly even as she tried to calm herself, only to have mixed results, “You can discus the notes with whom ever you wish to, I’m sure she will get a good kick out of them too, and the particular notes should have notes saying were I got the information from.  Do you have them?”









*OOC:*


 The notes are like 15 pages cause I do believe that’s how many pages got written automatically by her spell so they should be very complete and thorough.

* This is actually spoken in Eldish.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

(OOC: BS--you keep saying that it was 15 pages, but the number was always 5, even back in post 1118)


----------



## Keia (Nov 12, 2005)

Molpe said:
			
		

> (Seelie) “I spent a night in jail cause of that bitch* so I won’t be forgiving her anytime soon!”  Molpe retorted hotly even as she tried to calm herself, only to have mixed results, “You can discus the notes with whom ever you wish to, I’m sure she will get a good kick out of them too, and the particular notes should have notes saying were I got the information from.  Do you have them?”



"You know that for a _certainty_, do you?" Zykovian asked regarding the night in jail.   "We were told you were a thief, you _had _ the gem on you, claimed you weren't the theif and that the gem was planted there and I _believed _ you - despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary.  But you can't do the same thing . . . ."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “I’m sorry, Zyk, but I’m not in a trusting mood,”  Molpe admitted as the anger flood out of her to be replaced with pain, “I though you of all people would understand that…”

“Now is there anything else or am I free to go?”









*OOC:*


 RA: Works for me.  It’s the content, which is everything Molpe knows, and not the length that matters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

(OOC: It has what you told me you put in it)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody just grins. _“See? I told you Seelie was not able to deliver the proper tone. But as a more serious reply, it's the first time I hear about that and I have no idea how you come to this conclusion, that I have anything to do with it, but believe whomever you wish, you will find out eventually, who was saying the truth and who was not.”_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “Well at the very least you called me stupid at Glamour’s or do you deny that too?”


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2005)

*Melody*

_“No, on both counts.”_


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

Zykovian listened patiently to the interaction.  "Molpe, I would prefer that you stay . . . for several reasons . . . not the least of which to prived insight into your letters."

Zykovian revealed to everyone the notes that Molpe provided, before things deteriorated too much further.

OOC: I don't have the reference for the letters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

(OOC: I believe it had a "People from the temple said" for one piece of info.  That was the reference that was supposed to be there.  The other didn't come with the reference.)


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

Zyovian offered the notes that Molpe had provided him to the others, translating where necessary

[sblock=notes]"The people at the temple said that Wei-Han was dead...he died a long time ago..."

"A large image appeared in the mirror, showing a Larakese man talking to a woman at a private room at a bar, bearing some wounds. He wears black robes, which match those worn by the woman. Though part of her face is hidden by a dark cowl, she appears to be Larakese, except her hair is a light lavender and her eyes are a bit rounder than usual."

"The man is speaking in Larakese as the vision began, and the woman smiles and speaks kindly to him, patting him on the shoulder and giving him a little hug."

"He said 'Yes, don't worry Yami,' and she said 'Well done Sasuke. I knew you wouldn't let me down.' "

"Meanwhile, in the mirror, Sasuke bows and speaks, with a slight frown. Yami wraps herself around him while speaking comfortingly, but then she gazes directly at us watching her in the mirror, her eyes widening in alarm as she steps back from Sasuke and glares at him, speaking angrily."

'You flatter me Ayame-sama, but I still feel bad...' 'Don't concern yourself with that Sasuke-chan. You did as you must. The client's agent will be here to make the pick-up in a few days and then you can forget all about...Wait a minute--Sasuke, you idiot, you're being scryed! Here, put this on while I...'

"Ayame removes a necklace she was wearing and hands it to Sasuke as she pulls a tiny object from her belt pouch and tosses it to the ground, and suddenly, the mirror is filled with smoke. When the smoke clears, the image is empty."

"Dark Moon Tavern. Varylys." [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “Okay, Zyk,”  Molpe said almost like she was admitting defeat, “If you think I would be useful I will stay…”


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2005)

*Melody*

_“So, the big questions - among a few others - still is, whether we had the real gem yesterday or the fake gem. The woman said, the client will be here to make the pick-up in a few days. That means, that they probably do not work for Zaryl, and could mean, that Aline got the only gem from Zaryl, which was the fake gem already at this point, so the Larakese must have the real one then.”_


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“So, the big questions - among a few others - still is, whether we had the real gem yesterday or the fake gem. The woman said, the client will be here to make the pick-up in a few days. That means, that they probably do not work for Zaryl, and could mean, that Aline got the only gem from Zaryl, which was the fake gem already at this point, so the Larakese must have the real one then.”_



"That was my thought as well,"  Zykovian replied.  "It also means that they have the real gem for the next few days - and we know where they are.  A possible complication is that the dragonlord is bound to be most displeased that he was played - and he may plan on taking it out on us - thinking we duped him."


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> (Seelie) “Okay, Zyk,”  Molpe said almost like she was admitting defeat, “If you think I would be useful I will stay…”



Zykovian gently placed a hand on her arm and replied in Seelie, "Of course you would be useful . . . more than useful."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “That’s obvious your opinion and not hers,” Molpe pouts but takes an empty chair where she continues sulks cutely.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Why should he even know about the fake? If he was played, he should suspect, that Alire took the real Crazan Arris with her. And you said, we know where they are? That would be more than helpful. Maybe that mysterious statement at the end of the note? But how do we know, that they are still there? They found out about this scrying, that was performed on them, unless they are really dumb, they will not stay there.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

(Seelie, and attempting a bit of Eldish) "Yes," Abdiel agrees, "They are certain not to stay after they noticed they were seen, but they maybe have to wait nearby for client, no?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Maybe, but then they will be highly alert. We would need to surprise them in some fashion and without knowing much about them and their resources, that's tough.”_


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Maybe, but then they will be highly alert. We would need to surprise them in some fashion and without knowing much about them and their resources, that's tough.”_



"Well, we can do some research . . . we do have a convocation available currently,"  Zykovian suggested. "The alternative is that we just let them get away with stealing the gem, using Molpe and making us all play the fool.  That's not some thing I'm interested in . . . but I'll understand if no one wants to pursue it."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

*Melody*

_“It's not so much a matter of not wanting to, but rather the realization, that we might not have the necessary means. But I'm all for trying, if there is a decent chance of success.”_


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

"As long as I am alive I will not allow the Crazan Arris get away if we are still have a chance . We can find them and ambush them but we will have to work quickly. I think that it they might perform the exchange at the convocation. There are very many people there it would be easy to exchange something so small especially if its aura was masked."

*R*A[sblock]Do I think that my connection in the Labourer's Ward might be able to help if I have the time to find him? Maybe tonight or tomorrow after classes? 

Isn't Alire with us? I thought that Abdiel healed her and picker her up. If that was the case I would have taken here with me instead of Abdiel waiting around for Molpe with a staggered body.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Why steal the gem, bring it to the planet, sneak it off the planet, only to later on return it to the planet?”  Molpe said in obvious confusion as to why the dragon creature would think that, “I don’t know anything about gem theft but that seems like an extraordinary number of chances for it to go wrong…  So why take them?”


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

"The Crazan Arris is something that has been lost in Mojiin history. I did not know of it, but Abdiel as a preserver has this knowledge as a part of their traditions and histories. A legend and fairytale that has potentially come true. It might have been off Arris for a very long time and has just recently surfaced. The Crazan Arris has the potential to save my beloved Arris from the accursed Dragonlords and their defiling. The Dragonlords and others may have other plans for the Crazan which really makes me cranky and they need to be stopped so that the my Arris may be healed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“That’s all beside the point,”  Molpe replied, once again trying to make herself heard when in her opinion no one really wanted to hear from her, “the thieves should be trying to keep themselves, not to mention the gem, out of the lime light but you suggest otherwise when it makes little sense for them to do so…”


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

"Hiding in plain sight,maybe? You have a valid point. The fact that they choose you as a courier in the game makes me think that the exchange could take place at the convocation. Plenty of people and it is easy to get lost in the throngs of extrplanars. Of course it may have been done just for this purpose. To throw us off."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Okay,” Molpe said as she leaned back and started to ignore the conversation just as she was being ignored…  She silently hoped Zyk would allow her to leave soon, “if you say so…”


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

"I do agree that exchanging it at the convocation does seem rather risky, but considering the circumstances, I would not rule it out entirely. Keeping "out of the limelight would seem to make more sense and be more practical."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

Knowledge(The Spheres) DC 25 or Knowledge(Local: Eldiz) DC 15:
[SBLOCK]The name mentioned at the very end of the notes after the tavern name is the name of a comet in this Sphere that passes by Eldiz every now and then.  There is actually a small trade outpost on the comet as well.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

*Melody*

_“The reason for this, I believe, is, that there are more than one faction involved. I doubt it was planned like this.”_

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody does not know about _whatever it is_. (14 in Knowledge (the spheres) and 11 in Knowledge (local).)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

"I that the last part on the notes . . . Varylys . . . is the name of a comet in this Sphere that passes by Eldiz every now and then. I think there is actually a small trade outpost on the comet as well,"  Zykovian offered.

OOC: Knowledge Spheres total 12, knowledge (Eldiz) total 20.  I think I didn't format the rolls correctly but the results are there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Well, you failed by 5 or less on the second one, so at least I'll let you know what you failed--the final word in those notes, Varylys, sounds familiar, but you don't know what it is)

Edit: I suppose I was made irrelevant a minute before by Keia 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Right, I knew I had heard it before. So, is that where they are?”_


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Right, I knew I had heard it before. So, is that where they are?”_



On Melody's question, Zykovian looked to Molpe.  He wasn't certain and was looking to Molpe for the answer.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2005)

"An outpost? On a Comet? When will you humanoids find the ground that you stand on enough. You need so many things to be comforatble - fancy clothes, fancy homes and other peoples' stuff." Mhrazhar shakes his head in amazement. "If that is where the crazan is then there is where we should go. "


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“According to Recklessness, the diviner who I talked to, yes they where.” Molpe replied quickly but sadly, “but that was sometime ago and they did realize they were being scryed upon.”


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

Molpe said:
			
		

> “According to Recklessness, the diviner who I talked to, yes they where.” Molpe replied quickly but sadly, “but that was sometime ago and they did realize they were being scryed upon.”



"By 'some time ago', do you mean . . . today?" Zykovian asked gently.  "Wasn't it earlier this afternoon that you and I talked about funding something for this?" 

Zykovian understood that a lot had happened over the last couple of days for Molpe, and for himself as well, but it was important to get a good idea of the head start everyone may have gotten.  Listening to Mhrazhar, and translating for those that needed it, Zykovian nodded.

"We need transportation though . . . and I think we need to finish training to be eligible for a ship . . . though I'm possibly mistaken,"  Zykovian offered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Yup, after I asked to barrow some money but before I gave you the notes,”  Molpe responded softly as she absently played with her turquoise blue hair…


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

*Melody*

_“I don't know, I havn't asked for the ship yet, but I suppose they are not handed out before the convocation is over.”_


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Yup, after I asked to borrow some money but before I gave you the notes,”  Molpe responded softly as she absently played with her turquoise blue hair…



Zykovian watched as she played with her hair, distracted a moment or two.  He was missing something again . . . .

"I wonder if we can confirm that the Crazan Arris was planet side in the last two days,"  Zykovian wondered aloud. Coming back to the present, "Molpe, was anyone that you spoke with on the divinations suggested or known or introduce by your bodyguard?"

To Melody, Zykovian commented, "Well if we have to wait, we don't have to be idle (other than classes).  We can work on finding out what we can about those in the image and information on the comet."

OOC: Rystil - how are we doing on this thread, are we wrapping up, or do we need another interlude thread?  <---Post count issues again, sorry!


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil Only]Did I theorize why someone would have used Molpe as the courier?  I thought I did but I can't find reference to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe dropped the turquoise colored lock as she heard her name being spoken and she became much more attentive but it didn’t help much as the archer’s question only confused her. * 

“I’m not sure I follow, Zyk,”  Molpe asked looking just as confused as she was, “do you mean that Wei-Han introduced me to someone else?  No, not really, we met a few people by chance though or through their normal jobs…  He took me to Glamour’s shop to get a dress or two, and he took me to the Mystic Springs Bathhouse were I met Zarina.”


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I’m not sure I follow, Zyk,”  Molpe asked looking just as confused as she was, “do you mean that Wei-Han introduced me to someone else?  No, not really, we met a few people by chance though or through their normal jobs…  He took me to Glamour’s shop to get a dress or two, and he took me to the Mystic Springs Bathhouse were I met Zarina.”



"Hmmm, did Zarina get you the money or help recommend a diviner or someplace that you could find out about Wei-Han's where abouts?" Zykovian asked.  "It's probably nothing . . . but I just want to make certain that the information we're currently working with is as as . . . solid . . . as possible."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]
(OOC: I'm pretty sure you did theorise at some point, but it may have been in an e-mail and not a post...I can't remember.  

As for thread length, we're getting close to a good break-point, I think)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“No, the money was my own,”  Molpe answered, “and I walked around town looking for a diviner…  Besides asking a few random people on the street and going to two different diviners, the first was some stranger creature that didn’t want money but wouldn’t tell me what he wanted from me only that I needed payment, which I was suppose to know what it was but never could figure it out… so I went and asked around till I found another one.”


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “No, the money was my own,”  Molpe answered, “and I walked around town looking for a diviner…  Besides asking a few random people on the street and going to two different diviners, the first was some stranger creature that didn’t want money but wouldn’t tell me what he wanted from me only that I needed payment, which I was suppose to know what it was but never could figure it out… so I went and asked around till I found another one.”



"I'm thinking that may have been a good idea, a very good idea"  Zykovian said, actually proud of Molpe at the moment.  "Well, it sounds like the notes are probably pretty clean then.  The thing about someone else performing it is that a trace should only reveal the caster.  Does everyone intend to pursue this then . . . in space?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Nope,” Molpe finally answered Zyk mostly to break the unending silence as she again went back to played with her turquoise blue hair…


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody shrugs. _“As I said, I'm willing to help you with this, so if you want to go, I'll accompany you and try to help you out.”_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“I guess I should too,”  Molpe admitted with a sigh as she flip-flopped on the subject, “you’ve been nice to me, Zyk, minus trying to shoot me with an arrow but even so that was nicer than how most have treated me…”


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I am going to do my Detect Corrption on Melody. There is something horribly wrong with Molpe that needs to be corrected. 

Do I think that my connection in the Labourer's Ward might be able to help if I have the time to find him? Maybe tonight or tomorrow after classes?

Isn't Alire with us? I thought that Abdiel healed her and picker her up. If that was the case I would have taken here with me instead of Abdiel waiting around for Molpe with a staggered body.

Thanks again for your patience with me Rystil. I really enjoy how complicated this is. 

Uv g07z 1ee7 skillz.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=FX]


> I am going to do my Detect Corrption on Melody. There is something horribly wrong with Molpe that needs to be corrected.



Did you want to Detect Corruption on Molpe or Melody?  Neither of them is Tainted 



> Do I think that my connection in the Labourer's Ward might be able to help if I have the time to find him? Maybe tonight or tomorrow after classes?



The connection in the Labourer's Ward is more of a lead than a connection--Mhrazhar has heard of him but never actually found him, so doesn't know what info he might have.



> Isn't Alire with us? I thought that Abdiel healed her and picker her up. If that was the case I would have taken here with me instead of Abdiel waiting around for Molpe with a staggered body.



Alire is still there, yep.



> Thanks again for your patience with me Rystil. I really enjoy how complicated this is.
> 
> Uv g07z 1ee7 skillz.



Thanks! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

"What's this on the back of the last page?  It looks like some sort of star chart or diagram, but I can't make anything of it."


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 19, 2005)

Mhrazhar seems to look through Molpe for a few brief moments and then shakes his head in frustration.  The Mojiin looks to the rest of the group and says

"The only way I know of to detect the Crazan is through Selar and other Mojiin. I never knew of this or the Crazan until I found out about it from Abdiel. 

I am in, of course. Space is just another type of jungle and if the Crazan is there so shall I be."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Oh?”  

* Molpe lets go of her hair long enough to look it over but she cannot really read it either. *

“I don’t know,”  she mused, “I guess that would be the way to the comment that Reckless was suppose to give me.”


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Melody*

_“I'm far from an expert with these things, but I have seen some star maps already. Let me have a look, please.”_

Melody then looks at the chart and tries to understand it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Melody]
*The star chart has complex diagrams and arcs drawn into it and labelled very messily, almost illegibly.  Melody is able to make out that the math here is intended to calculate the exact trajectory of the Varylys comet, which just recently passed incredibly close to Kanath and is now moving rapidly farther and farther away, towards one edge of the Sphere.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Melody*

_“What it means is, that we need to hurry, if we do not want to miss the ride. Where or who is this diagram from?”_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“It’s from Reckless,” Molpe said as she rolled her royal blue eyes for having to repeat herself once again, “he is the diviner I went and saw, remember?”

* She picked up her hair and started playing with it again. * 









*OOC:*


 Damn you RA I Sblocked it out of habit...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

(OOC: That last post shouldn't have an SBLOCK--wow, when I say that, I feel like I'm in a weird parallel universe where everything is backwards )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*OOC:*


 RA check out my edit.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Yes, that's obvious enough, but has he drawn it, or has he seen it and copied it, or something else?”_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“I don’t know,”  Molpe retorted as she rolled her eyes again, “I’m ‘obviously’ not Reckless.”


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Didn't he explain the notes, or at least the diagram, to you?”_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“No, sadly it wasn’t really a big concern for me at the time,” Molpe admitted, “plus I figured Zyk knew how to read it or knew someone who did so I only requested that he make the graph so that others could find the comet and outpost.”


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Makes sense. Anyways, the comet will be gone soon, we should start making arrangements to get there, if we want to pursuit this any further.”_


----------



## khavren (Nov 21, 2005)

Fedowin

Fedowin finishes off his beer in a long swallow and stands up, "Well, I'm not sure I followed all that, and I for one am still suspicous of the dressmaker, but if we need to get someplace fast and need a ship for it, we could just steal one. Anyone know how to work em?"


----------



## Keia (Nov 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “No, sadly it wasn’t really a big concern for me at the time,” Molpe admitted, “plus I figured Zyk knew how to read it or knew someone who did so I only requested that he make the graph so that others could find the comet and outpost.”



"While I appreciate the confidence in my abilities, Molpe," Zykovian replied, "I don't have much knowledge in that area . . . at least until I get some further training in the convocation."



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Makes sense. Anyways, the comet will be gone soon, we should start making arrangements to get there, if we want to pursuit this any further.”_



"That's true,"  Zykovian admitted, "and the timing puts us at a serious disadvantage . . . no ship, no training for ship running, no information on the thieves.  I don't like our chances with those complications."


----------



## Keia (Nov 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "Well, I'm not sure I followed all that, and I for one am still suspicous of the dressmaker, but if we need to get someplace fast and need a ship for it, we could just steal one. Anyone know how to work em?"



"I don't, unfortunately," Zykovian replied.  "Any ship we would want - I would think - would need a crew as well."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Well, if we would be so ill prepared go after them why don’t we finish the convention off first?  I’ve already signed up for other classes, Zyk,” Molpe answered sincerely and surprisingly with no pouting, “I mean if things go wrong I’m sure we will wish we had taken the extra time to do it right.”


----------



## Keia (Nov 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Well, if we would be so ill prepared go after them why don’t we finish the convention off first?  I’ve already signed up for other classes, Zyk,” Molpe answered sincerely and surprisingly with no pouting, “I mean if things go wrong I’m sure we will wish we had taken the extra time to do it right.”



"I think that we all have, Molpe," Zykovian replied, happy that Molpe was becoming more involved. "Molpe has a good point, however, and completing the convocation would also give us access to a ship as well."


----------



## khavren (Nov 25, 2005)

Fedowin shrugs, "Well, if it was actually taken by the Larak's, they will probably be trying to sell it, since I don't think they are involved in this dragon-kin vs dragonlord fight. We can keep an ear out for word of such an item, probably in a private auction for interested parties. Of course, it might just be a convulted dolathi plot, and then who knows what's going on. As we are all known to be interested in it, especially Molpe, any of us might be contacted. We should stay in somewhat close connection, just in case."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2005)

*Melody*

_“According to the notes they spoke of a client, so they already have their 'buyer' it seems.”_


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“According to the notes they spoke of a client, so they already have their 'buyer' it seems.”_



"So that leaves us with some choices on timing," Zykovian replied.  "I basically see three choices.  First option: We can finish our classes at the convocation over the next couple of days, hopefully get a ship and speed after the comet.  Second option: We somehow get a ship and crew immediately to chase after the comet.  Third option: We count the comet as beyond us presently.  What does everyone think?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

"It might be in our best interests to finish the convocation and obtain our own ship. That way we will be able to chase these putrescent merchants where ever they choose to hide.  Getting us there sooner rather than later might leave us stranded on a comet and not able to pursue them. Arris be saved!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"Of course, the ever day we wait actually slows us down more than a day with the comet speeding away for us, and if they make the drop-off to their client and get off the comet, then we probably have no chance at all of catching them...Still, I will admit that there are definite benefits to having your own ship," Alire ponders, "Oh, and I don't think that they are merchants--the style of dress indicated in those notes sounds more like they might be Ninja, very dangerous."


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

"I'm all for going now and kicking some Larakese butt. I do however remember our last encounter with 'Wei-Han' and it was not pretty. If the rest of thme are like that we could be in for a world or hurt."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"The conversation seems to suggest that the girl is the master, and thus more experienced than this Wei-Han or Sasuke or whatever his name is...There is one possibility that could get us a ship right now, but it's probably a bad idea..."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2005)

*Melody*

_“We are surely not going to steal a ship, that would ruin our chances to ever get in good standing with the people behind the convocation. Can't we just charter one for a trip to the comet and back?”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"I wasn't going to suggest stealing, but yes, you could probably charter one...The bad idea I had was that we could use Zaryl's ship by continuing Zykovian's claim to be recovering the Jewel, saying that he rescued Erila from me, but I didn't have the Jewel, or something."


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

"Chartering sounds like a better idea if we wish to pursue it now. I will be fine with stealing one, however the consequences might not be worth the effort and damage our long term ability to return the Crazan. 

utlizing Zaryl's ship is not a good idea. I do not wnat to have anything to do with him. No matter what our plans they will go awry because he will find some way to betray us. It is in his nature as a Valsian and Dragon Lord. Power no matter what the price."


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

"If you want anything to do with Zaryl I say we hunt him down now while he is weakened from his fight with Alire and then slay him. Then we can take his ship. Arris would rejoice!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"He would win, I'm afraid.  The only reason I even got the slight chance to run that I did was that I struck from surprise and immobilised him...of course, he was able to manifest powers without moving, so he sent a nasty attack my way that nearly killed me before I ran out..."


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

Mhrazhar hisses angrily at the implication of Alire's words and says resolutely "Then it is a no for Zaryl" with a predatory snap of his jaws puctuating the end of the sentence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

"As I expected...I knew it was a bad idea before I even mentioned it; I was just hoping to get the ball rolling, hoping someone else could come up with something better."


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

"So we are down to waiting until the convocation is over or chartering a ship. We can look into chartering a ship while keeping up with our classes covering both options. Once we find out about the feasibility of chartering a ship we can make a decision." and looks to the rest of the group.


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

"If we charter a ship, we will need money . . . and a competent crew,"  Zykovian offered.  "We have to rely on others for the journey and dangers that may be out there because we will not have the knowledge of such things ourselves."

"Unless, of course, we could manage to get a 'training' exercise that would get us a ship with crew, as well as instructors to help us along the way,"   Zykovian continued, though he clearly sounded as though this was unlikely.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe was going to suggest option one or option three, even though she wasn’t sure all of what option three meant, but she quickly became lost in the rapid fire exchange amongst her companions and went back to playing with her hair…  This time she toyed with the idea of braiding it. *









*OOC:*


 Awesome!  I love to see this game move like this again!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

"We have the 20,000 from Zaryl do we not? 

Do you think we might be able to find some Mojiin or Arrisian sympathists that might assist us in a obtaining a ship either throug the convocation or otherwise?"

Rystil[sblock]How many Mojiin have I seen here with my time here in Eldiz? What is the pervasive attitude towards Arris, Mojin and Dragon Lords? 

I realize that I may not know much if anything because I have not been able to speak the language.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]*Mhrazhar has only seen Abdiel and the dead Mojiin from the alley, at least until that big gathering in the Grand Amphitheatre, where Mhrazhar noticed others in the crowd.*

*Not able to speak with most people of Eldiz, Mhrazhar doesn't have too strong of an idea of the prevailing attitude, but Mhrazhar does know that there is an embassy here in Eldiz for the Valsians and none for Mojiin, so Valsians are recognised as the prevailing government of Arris by the Eldish government.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 30, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]







> ... there is an embassy here in Eldiz for the Valsians and none for Mojiin, so Valsians are recognised as the prevailing government of Arris by the Eldish government.



Very interesting!  Rat Bastards!  
I was afraid of something horrible like that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=FX](OOC: Comes with the territory )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“20,000 Credits?” Molpe uttered in shock while her eyes darted towards Zyk, she had tried to barrow money from him no more than six hours ago and he had said ‘no, that it was to much money’ and now it obviously that wasn’t the case…  He had simply lied to her.

She felt betrayed yet again.  Even what she had paid for had been a bigger help to him than it had been for her…


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Why would Zaryl give us 20,000 credits? We have the fake Crazan Arris, which is worth quite a bit, not sure what else we have. Anyways, if we want to charter a ship, I can probably get us one, unless someone else wants to look into this, I could do that. Should also be able to find out what kind of money we need to pay for the trip. I don't think it would cost as much as 20,000, though.”_


----------



## Keia (Dec 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "We have the 20,000 from Zaryl do we not? "



"It was *10,000* credits . . . and after paying for expenses, it is somewhat less,"  Zykovian replied.  "I thought that the why was explained.  However, I will try a brief summary.  When we were jumped by the guards outside Glamour's villa, Zarryl Barryn was there with the guards.  He was the one who had the bounty on the gem that was stolen from him.  When we were forced to return to the gem to him, I accepted the bounty.  Prior to accepting the bounty, I promised to Abdiel that I would put forth the bounty to help recover the Crazan Arris."

Zykovian hoped that Molpe would understand that he had no money of his own . . . but he figured that she wouldn't.

[sblock=Rystil Only]_'Some days . . . ,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'When life gives you lemons . . . what happens when life is kind enough to bury you in the lemons firt?'_[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Sure, Zyk,” Molpe replied mostly in annoyance but hurt too as she shifted her body and sulked by looking at the wall.  She had only wanted to barrow credits, credits he had, but credits he didn’t trust her to return.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 1, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

Looking to Zykovian and then to Mople, Mhrazhar smiles, genuinely embarrassed, and says "Ahh.... I apologize.". He swallows hard and then quietly sits down. 

Bad Mojin! Bad! No Dragon Lord for you!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Why are you apologizing, Mhrazhar?  You have no reason to apologize,” Molpe asked the dragon creature while her royal blue eyes moved to and lingered on the person she thought should be apologizing but she left her words unsaid


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Ahh.... I apologize.". He swallows hard and then quietly sits down.



[Sblock=High Praetorian]"Not an issue, my friend," Zykovian replied.[/sblock]
*Zykovian closed his eyes a moment, gathering his thoughts.*

"Back to the issue at hand,"  Zykovian continued in E/S/HP, "We need to come to a conclusion about what we are doing.  We could investigate things on our own and decide in the morning . . . I doubt that we could chase after the Arris tonight."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe’s full lips pressed together, how dare he ignore her, “I was thinking too, Zyk.  Since this information was so important to you then you should pay half the fee it took to get it.  It seems fair to me since the information didn’t do me a bit a good.”

She crossed her arms in a huff again…


----------



## Keia (Dec 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I was thinking too, Zyk.  Since this information was so important to you then you should pay half the fee it took to get it.  It seems fair to me since the information didn’t do me a bit a good.”



Zykovian turned to Molpe and put his best smile and face forward, taking the opportunity to enjoy looking at the beautiful nymph before replying, [sblock=Seelie]"Your face acquires a remarkable hint of blush that accentuates your beauty when you are miffed, Miss Lilypetals."[/sblock]

*Zykovian looked Molpe's way a few moments awaiting a response either from her . . . or from the others, to his prior comments.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe looked back at the archer, he was insufferable and she couldn’t help but stick her tongue out at him before she again turned away from him, her arms still crossed, and continued her sulking…


----------



## khavren (Dec 6, 2005)

rystil

[sblock]

I'm going to try to find the cold well where the beer came from, in an unobtrusive manner. I don't want to attract attention in the middle of a lover's spat

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

*Zykovian ran the back of a finger gently along the side of Molpe's face when she turned away, sad that she was angry with him, but unwilling to get angry with her.

While waiting for decisions, Zykovian spoke up, "While I'm waiting, does someone have some healing spells available . . . this wound in my side is still bothering me.  It's no big deal, really, but if it's possible . . . ."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin or Anyone Spot DC 20]*Fedowin surreptitiously heads away towards where the beer is kept.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe was annoyed, so annoyed that she wish she had half a mind to bite at Zyk’s exposed finger but she couldn’t and wouldn’t.  Nor would she ever do something so cruel but she had a good idea of what he was thinking by commenting on his side.  He thought that if she healed him that it was a sign she had forgiven him and that was something she wasn’t ready to show. *

“I would heal you, Zyk,”  she said pleasantly enough as she addressed him, “but I’ve spent all my money on the scrying and cannot offer a new wand so I really should conserve this one for truly important matters.”

* She smiled smugly at him as she waited for his reply. *


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Although I do not quite agree with your motives, it's probably better to preserve that wand, actually. Judging from the last events, those important matters could come sooner than we like. Abdiel should be able to treat the wound tomorrow. So, to get back on track, do we want to get a ship for today? Tomorrow? The day after?”_


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I would heal you, Zyk,”  she said pleasantly enough as she addressed him, “but I’ve spent all my money on the scrying and cannot offer a new wand so I really should conserve this one for truly important matters.”



"Absolutely, Molpe . . . I agree,"  Zykovian responded reassuringly.  "Melody is right . . . it should be conserved.  It should just be a memory in a day or so."

Turning to regard Melody, "As for the ship, my recommendation would be to wait until after the convocation and we possibly earn a ship - and learn enough to help crew it." 

*Zykovian stood and moved over to stand near Abdiel, Erila, and Mhrazhar.*

"I understand the importance of this gem for your planet,"  Zykovian stated.  "I will assist in it's recovery if you'll have me.  I just think that the past 36 hours we've been responding, and we don't have an idea of what's going on.  We need time to figure things out so that we're not guessing and reacting as much."

"We don't know who killed the Mojiin of the Rosethorns . . . though I would suspect it was Wei-Han.  We don't know who's been impersonating Molpe and Melody . . . or more importantly why.  Who were those two 'ninja' working for.  Why the big set up for the gem?  Why plant it on Molpe in the first place?  Why the big hunt the thief thing - was Molpe supposed to die there and have a nice wrapped up package? . . . so many questions,"  Zykovian stopped, realizing that he was carrying on a bit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe was pretty much take back, in a shocked and horrified manner, by the idea, “Zyk, you think I was suppose to die?”

Her royal blue eyes were wide in fright and chances where good that if he said yes they would be peeling her off the ceiling…


----------



## khavren (Dec 7, 2005)

Fedowin Human swashbuckler

Fedowin stands in the doorway and opens another bottle, "Actually, I think you were supposed to be arrested as a murderer and thief, but be protected by your diplomatic status. And who ever planned it had close access to your person to be able to swap the real gem for the fake one. Luckily for you we found you before the dragonlord and his guards did. I doubt they would have been as understanding as Zyk is."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Oh…”  Molpe replied, she shifted her eyes back to Zyk and then away from everyone, she really missed Wei-Han she didn’t realize just how cruel and mean the world could be.  She frowned at her own thoughts.  Wei-Han hadn’t been the great protector he pretended to be and no matter how scared or afraid she was he never would be.  She felt alone and vulnerable.  Subconsciously she moved her arms and covered up her ample bosom once again.


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "Actually, I think you were supposed to be arrested as a murderer and thief, but be protected by your diplomatic status. And who ever planned it had close access to your person to be able to swap the real gem for the fake one."



"That's a possibility,"  Zykovian agreed, then noticed Fedowin drinking his last beer.  "You're drinking my last beer?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“If you need more Zyk I’ll go with you to get some later,”  Molpe replied, she still worried about being alone in the big city...


----------



## khavren (Dec 8, 2005)

Fedowin

Fedowin looks at the beer in his hand, looks back at Zykovian and shrugs. "Was it the last one? Sorry about that, lots of talking without doing anything makes me a mite thirsty. So where can we go to get more information on who would want this gem? And will Zaryn be after us? Hey Molpe, did Wei-Han say who sent him? And did he want you talk to anyone in particular while you were in the city?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "Was it the last one? Sorry about that, lots of talking without doing anything makes me a mite thirsty. So where can we go to get more information on who would want this gem? And will Zaryn be after us? Hey Molpe, did Wei-Han say who sent him? And did he want you talk to anyone in particular while you were in the city?"



Zykovian just rolled his eyes, a grin on his face, arcane symbols dancing in his head, wanting to be released.

"Well, I would think it would go somewhat faster if you would provide an opinion on whether we should pursue a ship immediately, in the morning or after convocation, or at all?"  Zykovian offered.  "Are you interested in pursuing the gem to return it to the Mojiin?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

"This arrow here--" Alire points to the diagram, "Is that a vector for the comet's current velocity?  If so, it seems to be moving away from Eldiz at about...Hmm...that'd be about half Spelljamming speed for a simple minor helm, right?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2005)

OOC: Spelljamming +7?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

(OOC: Zykovian postulates that if the comet is currently moving away at half of a minor Spelljamming helm's Spelljamming speed, then that means that it will take twice as long to reach the comet as the comet's current position requires.  For instance, if the comet is half a day away, it will take a full day to reach it.  A day later the comet then moves to a full day away, and if a ship sets sail then, it will take two days to reach it instead of one.)


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "This arrow here--" Alire points to the diagram, "Is that a vector for the comet's current velocity?  If so, it seems to be moving away from Eldiz at about...Hmm...that'd be about half Spelljamming speed for a simple minor helm, right?"



"So, you're saying that it would take twice the distance in time it is away from us when we launch to reach it."  Zykovian theorized.  "What type of helm would come with the ships being offered bythe convocation?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

"Uhh...yeah, something like that.  I would assume you'd be getting a simple basic minor helm from the convocation.  Even the minor helms are very valuable, but the others are orders of magnitude more expensive, so handing out anything better without an initial payment would probably bankrupt even the fabled coffers of the Archduke."


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*



			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "Uhh...yeah, something like that.  I would assume you'd be getting a simple basic minor helm from the convocation.  Even the minor helms are very valuable, but the others are orders of magnitude more expensive, so handing out anything better without an initial payment would probably bankrupt even the fabled coffers of the Archduke."



"If that is true,"  Zykovian looked at Melody for confirmation, "then it would take four days to catch them if we stayed two more days for the convocation.  Thank you, Alire.  What is your suggestion then Alire . . . or Abdiel?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

"Four days at least.  I'm not sure what all these lines mean about how far it is now, but it could be another day or so, maybe, based on the current distance."

"This is a Valsian's Bargain," Abdiel replies, using the Mojiin expression for a dilemma in which there is no good option, "I do not want to leave prematurely and miss information that could be crucial in finding the Crazan Arris as well as losing the greater flexibility presented by having our own ship...But then, I would be devastated if we waited so long that their client showed up and they were gone before we got there..."

"Yes.  It's a pity that the woman, Ayame, was so perceptive.  If they had talked a bit longer, perhaps we could have figured out a more exact time-table, but now we are working with many pieces of the puzzle missing."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Didn't I say that a while ago, that it's moving away and will be gone soon? So, decide something and we can begin.”_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe joined in with Melody’s annoyance at the indecisive men in the room, “and didn’t I say I wouldn’t go till the convocation was over?”


----------



## khavren (Dec 9, 2005)

Fedowin

Fedowin shrugs again, "I was the one that suggested picking up a ship of our own if your recall. I say we find out how much it would be to get there and back, and if we can get there and back in time to get a ship from the convacation just in case they leaving the comet and heading somewhere on a ship of thier own."


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

Zykovian nodded, "Good point, Fedowin, I do remember that.  So, to summarize . . . Molpe is staying until after the convocation, Abdiel has stated that it is a difficult decision, Melody offered to check on a ship, and Fedowin suggested the same thing.  I'm not certain about Mhrazhar, here.  Alire, I am not certain where you stand on the issue.  Personally, I would recommend that we wait, gather more information, and get a ship after the convocation.  Perhaps one with an improved helm."

"Did I miss anything in my summary?"   Zykovian asked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

"I think you covered everything...Here's a thought.  We have seven, and eight if we really get the Pleb back.  Ten if we rescue Bellangere and H'rrasa from prison.  They have two ninjas.  Perhaps we can split up and send one group to make sure they don't get away and another later on after the Convocation?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2005)

*Melody*

_“That Wei-Han is a very dangerous person, and we do not know about the others. Splitting up will diminish our chances to defeat them. And I don't really see how we could stop the comet from moving, anyways. The only way to effectively hinder them is to get the gem from them, and we will need everyone to succeed there. Saying that, we should maybe start with your friends, Alire.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

"I agree that helping Bellangere and H'rrasa are important, and I agree with you somewhat about splitting up, by I can't shake the feeling that if we wait through the final two days of the convocation, we may be too late.  Three days of convocation, three days of travel...that's giving them almost a week to meet their client."


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP: 28/30*

Mhrazhar listens carefully to what is said. "I hate to say this, as it goes against the very fiber of my being, but waiting until the end of the convocation will ensure the long term viability of recovering the Crazan Arris. Doing so will allow us to plan to rescue the Rose Thorns and possibly find out more about the buyers and sellers and more about what is going on. I am sure that Zaryl will show up again and that will be a fun filled moment."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

"You are probably right, sister..." Abdiel agrees, "But that still leaves a deep concern:  What do we do if we get there in five days and they are gone with their client, leaving no trace behind?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2005)

Mhrazhar's face strains as he forces a calm and sincere faith in his words: "By Nemisis's grace this will not happen. The Crazan has turned up once it will turn up again. We will find it, it is our Mother's will. We shall we find it again, Sister,  if I have to kill every single Valsian and anyone else who chooses to hide it from us."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

"I can only hope it is so...But if it was to be lost among the stars again...If I have learned one thing in studying these new places and their people, the universe is a very big place."

"Y'know, I'm no expert in this convocation business, since I'm not involved and all, but didn't they say that they expect you to be performing assigned tasks for them?  Are they going to let you just head off after the Jewel at your leisure?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Why are we rescuing the Rosethorns?” Molpe thought it was an good question and it was even nice of her not to mention that everyone in this room had tried to kill her too, “after all they did try to kill us too…”


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2005)

"That's a very good question. We will need to find out for sure. If that is the case, hopefully there is a very flexible timetable or we will have to apologize for being late.   "


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2005)

"Believe it or not the Rose Thorns are our allies. Arris is what we are all fighting for. There was a great deal of bad timing on everyone's part. With everyone trying to kill everyone things can get kind of confusing. Our ways may differ but our goal is the same."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

> "That's a very good question. We will need to find out for sure. If that is the case, hopefully there is a very flexible timetable or we will have to apologize for being late.  "




"Hmm...I am not yet sure of how this will work, since we didn't have time to visit the Registrar during all of this excitement yet.  Perhaps one of us should go talk to the Registrar about this."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“I guess I can forgive you people,” the way she spoke suggested that Molpe hadn’t completely forgiven everyone for their actions even if she spoke otherwise, “then I can forgive them too…”


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Well, of course there will be assignments. They surely won't just hand us a ship and leave us on our own. That's a given. There might be a chance to pursuit the trail, but we would not be able to do this exclusively. Still, I believe that our options would greatly increase. I also believe, that we only have a chance to get to the gem, if we do not wait this out now.”_


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 24/28*

"Well, it sounds like we work toward getting the best ship we can, finish the convocation, and gather information on what is going on and try to fill in some missing pieces.  We can determine for certain if the Rose Thorns are allies, and what we can do you help them if they are,"   Zykovian summarized, again.  "I would think that there may even be rumors of some sort that may be helpful, perhaps some divinations."

"Most of you have rooms at the Inn I believe,"  Zykovian added, "Perhaps we should meet a the Inn before the first classes of tomorrow to bang out what everyone wants to work on . . . or we could do that now if you want."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

"Okay, so...I agree with Melody that if we wait until the end of the Convocation, it is likely that we'll find the transaction complete and the Crazan Arris gone.  This is mostly due to speculation--I would assume that these people wouldn't leave such a messy gap where they had to wait for nearly a week for the client if they could help it...So if we're going to wait it out, perhaps we can send one or two people there now--not to confront them if you think they are too powerful, but at least to try to track them, so that in the rather likely occurrance that they leave before we can get there, at least we have a bit of reconnaisance to go on rather than grasping at smoke..."


----------



## khavren (Dec 12, 2005)

Fedowin finishes the beer and sets the bottle down on any nearby surface, then rubs his hands together and steps forward looking about the room. "Then we are agreed, get information, check on the convocation rules and whoever can be subtle about it heads for the comet to try and hold a trail. So, first things first. Tell me all about this thing and why so many people want it so bad. 20,000 is alot of money, but not enough to justify this effort. Second, Molpe, we need to know everything Wei-Han said around you, and if he guided you to visit anyone in particular. Third, how did you all get involved in this chase? Fourth, whose paying all the bills? Getting information costs time and money."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“I don’t think Wei-Han guided me anywhere in particular and we even quit traveling through the Labor’s ward cause it was bothering me and making me sad.  He was very complementary on my beauty and all of the talk I remember revolves around that,”  Molpe said after some thought, “and I’m afraid I don’t understand your third question.  I met Wei-Han on the docks as he had been waiting on me cause he said he had a vision to be their at that time exactly.”

RA: [SBLOCK]Am I forgetting anything? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

"For my part, Vranzan and I had tracked the Crazan Arris to the Labourer's Ward, and we attacked the two of them, but they knocked out Vranzan and nearly got me too, so I fled and sent for back-up.  The ones who arrived on the scene first saw you guys seemingly having just stabbed the unconscious Vranzan to death, and the information we had gathered indicated that Zykovian was working for Zaryl."


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*

"Since it seems that Molpe is not responsible for the other Mojiin deaths, Alire, do you have any ideas on who it could be?"  Zykovian asked.  Zykovian was thoughtful as he considered the options before him.

_'I should just let all this go . . . it isn't connected to my family . . . issues,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'Though the good will of the Mojiin could go a long way if a planet is saved.'_

"Also I would think we would need volunteers to pursue and observe - but not engage - those that took the gem," Zykovian mused.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“Seems?”  Molpe raised a turquoise blue eyebrow at Zyk’s choice of words, “you would have nothing to go on without me so why can’t you just accept that I’m not a murder or a thief?”

“Is that really to much to ask for?  Is it more than I deserve?”  Molpe snapped as her anger started to boil over and she got up to leave, “really I think I’m done here…  Keep the notes.  I don’t need them and thanks its been great.”


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Seems?”  Molpe raised a turquoise blue eyebrow at Zyk’s choice of words, “you would have nothing to go on without me so why can’t you just accept that I’m not a murder or a thief?”



Zykovian sighed as soon as Molpe spoke.  "The 'seems' is for everyone else's benefit - have you forgotten that I was the first one to realize you were innocent late night . . . even with overwhelming evidence to the contrary?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“What about my benefit, Zyk?”  Molpe retorted sadly and not in anger, “why don’t you defend me instead of humoring them?”









*OOC:*


 Very good questions if I do say so myself...


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “What about my benefit, Zyk?”  Molpe retorted sadly and not in anger, “why don’t you defend me instead of humoring them?”



"Because . . . I thought you knew me better than that and I wouldn't have to go over it again,"  Zykovian replied.  "As for defending you . . . what do you think I've been doing here?  Why do you think I asked for you to be here?"

Zykovian was calm, patient with his answers.  He looked at everyone else, smiled and said, "I apologize, my friends, I believe you know my stand and Molpe's with regard to pursuing the gem.  I look forward to speaking to the rest of you tomorrow at the convocation - at least those that didn't pursue the gem immediately.  The rest of you - good luck and good fortune."  

"I'm out of beer, it's getting late, and I need to have a long heart to heart with Molpe,"  Zykovian finished.  "Thank you and good night."

OOC: Naah, I've gotten much worse - this is almost easy by comparison.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe wanted to give him a piece of her mind but slunk down in a nearby chair…  she could be polite till the others left… *


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP:28/30*

"The rest of you are more suited to infomation gathering here. A Mojin will be need to detect the Crazan, and I think that Abdiel may want to stay and get as much out of the convocation as possible. I will go ahead to look upon the comet. This convocation does not matter so much to me. Spacefaring is not my idea of a good time or work and there are others that this appeals to. I will definitely need someone else to go with me as I will most likely stand out and they might be looking for Mojiin to come a tromping." Mhrazhar looks to Vhrys and Alire and continues "Someone who is quite streetwise and good with the subtleties of humanoid interactions would be great." 

Mhrazhar looks to Fedowin and says solemnly "Why do people want the Crazan Arris? Let me tell what is at stake...

Arris was once a great planet covered with great forests rich with life. Plants and animals, creatures of all sorts were flourishing and growing, evolving and living in a wonderful world. We, the Mojiin, were its protector and her daughters. Arris is the spirit of our beloved planet. It is alive and we are intune with it. We can feel it and hear her call like a mother calling to its children. We can feel her sadness and joy. We can feel her wrath and mercy. Arris is the voice in our soul that drives us, loves us, and guides us. A mother, mentor, and creator. She is everything. Our beloved Arris lived in peace with us tending to her for thousands of years.

Then the accursed Valsians evloved and wrent our planet casting their accursed magics withering, desicating, and and destroying all life: plants, animals, and sentients alike. Leaving nothing alive in their wake. Rotted, dessicated, cotorted remains of the living. Browned and depleted ground no longer worthy of lifes touch. There is nothing like the sadness of a dying planet. Our beloved Arris grieves for the loss of billions and billions of creatures and plants. Her surface is mostly a desolate land free of life. There are isolated pockets of forest that the Valsian Dragon Lords have not found and destroyed. One of these was my home and then they came and destroyed it.

The Crazan Arris was only a myth lost in the legends of Mojiin history and was mentioned by Abdiel's Order as a single sliver of hope. My mentor never mentioned anything like this to me. and I doubt that an average Mojiin would be even remotely familiar with a legend as old as this.  It may be Arris' only hope to undo the damage that the vile Valsians and the Dragon Lords, such as Zaryl,  have done. The Crazan Arris may be the only hope for my Arris to survive. The hope of a dying planet and its people lie in this little gem."

Mhrazhar looks to Molpe and then to Zykovian and says 

["High Praetorian][sblock]"Good Luck. Sleep well, Zykovian."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 24/28*



			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "The rest of you are more suited to infomation gathering here. A Mojin will be need to detect the Crazan, and I think that Abdiel may want to stay and get as much out of the convocation as possible. I will go ahead to look upon the comet. This convocation does not matter so much to me. Spacefaring is not my idea of a good time or work and there are others that this appeals to. I will definitely need someone else to go with me as I will most likely stand out and they might be looking for Mojiin to come a tromping." Mhrazhar looks to Vhrys and Alire and continues "Someone who is quite streetwise and good with the subtleties of humanoid interactions would be great."



*Zykovian nodded in agreement to Mhrazhar's assessment.  He didn't like that the group was splitting up, but he didn't see any other way to make this happen.*

[sblock=High Praetorian]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Good Luck. Sleep well, Zykovian."



"We shall see what tomorrow brings," Zykovian replied, remembering the quote from his praetorian teacher.  "In that regard, here is about 4,000 credits - it's about half of the bounty on the gem.  I don't know how much you'll need to get where you and whoever else are going . . . and I didn't want to prevent us from having enough cash to catch up to you." [/sblock] 
*Zykovian handed Mhrazhar a coin purse after speaking with him.*


----------



## khavren (Dec 27, 2005)

Fedowin

"If we are splitting up, we should make sure that whoever goes to the comet can speak to each other. I know Rowani and Eldish. What do the rest of you understand?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2005)

*Melody*

_“Same. Oh, and Seelie, too. And I don't want to go to the comet and miss out on the convocation.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2005)

"I wish I could stay and learn more at the Convocation, but it is clear to me that my place is seeking the Crazan Arris.  Is there any way to tell them that I wish to sign up now before I go?" Abdiel replies pensively.

"I will, of course, travel with the two Mojiin to rescue the jewel.  I would imagine that my comrades in jail will take too long to free to come along with our group--what is going on with our Pleb member, by the way?" Alire asks.


----------



## Keia (Dec 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*



			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "I will, of course, travel with the two Mojiin to rescue the jewel.  I would imagine that my comrades in jail will take too long to free to come along with our group--what is going on with our Pleb member, by the way?" Alire asks.



"That is a good question, Alire," Zykovian mentioned.  "I've got someone working on the legal side of things to try and get her released without mindwiping . . . horrible practice . . . hopefully by tomorrow I will have some good news in that regard.  I'll do what I can for the other members of your group, Alire, with you leaving with the Mojiin.  The guard will likely be telling stories about this for months."

"Melody, I will certainly see you at the convocation,"  Zykovian added, by way of saying goodnight.  "I would still like to give gaining a ship together some thought.  I'm also looking into some helm work and such.  Will you be staying at the Laughing Sail Inn still?  I'm still a bit worried that someone's been impersonating you here."

"Abdiel, I trust that you are in good hands . . . I look forward to meeting back up with you three as soon as possible.  Leave notices or messages, secure if possible, as to where you are and where you're heading so that we can catch up," Zykovian offered.


----------

